# WTT Girls BAW Thread - September



## owo

*Welcome to Septembers BAW thread*

Continuation of https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/46824-wtt-girls-baw-chat-thread-august-210.html

__________________


Morning everyone. Sorry i was quite absent last week. Was in a really funny place, it was leading up to my scan and just didn't really want to think about babies and stuff too much. Trying to stay tough waiting for that huge fall. But had scan yesterday and all is well. I have posted in First tri with a pic. The pic isn't as clear as it is on the photo and i don't have a scanner and had to take a photo of it.


----------



## buffycat

hi Owo.....will have a quick peak at your piccie!


----------



## owo

It's not a great piccie on here as i had to take a photo of it to get in electonic form. Eventually i can use the scanner at work which will give me better results, but I'm still not telling them here yet.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Owo how exciting just going to pop over to 1st tri & have a peek at your scan pic x 

Morning Buffy x


----------



## baby.love

Morning everyone, my son is finally better so i'm back :happydance:....How are we all?


----------



## buffycat

morning Reedy!! :wave:


glad to see you back Baby.Love!


----------



## baby.love

Thanks buffycat its good to be back


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!!! Ive lost 4lbs!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Owo - Im so glad you are back sweetie. Im sure that no matter how happy you are to be preggers again, it also must be scary too. :hug: Going off to see our BAW baby!!! 
How cool is that, 2 BAW babies!! yeyyy

Nat - FAMILY!!! Big :hug:


----------



## buffycat

morning Kerry!

well done on the 4lbs.....i have to go and get weighed tonight but think i will have put on! something to do with the curry on Friday and the scones yesterday! :D

did you have a good weekend though?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Leah & Kerry x 

Leah - So glad Ethan is feeling better & your back with us 
Kerry - fab news on the 4lbs well done :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - sorry i have been MIA lately, just been busy with work and trying to clear my head of all the baby talk as it is getting me down.

Also OH will find out on Friday if he is to be made redundant or not - so kinda pissed off in general.


----------



## owo

Got my Fingers crossed Lisa that OH doesn't lose his job on Friday.


----------



## buffycat

hey Lisa.....

baby talk gets me down sometimes so i know what you mean.....:hugs:

redundancy doesn't sound good though - what sort of work is he in?


----------



## Reedy

Fingers crossed Lisa your OH doesnt lose his job x:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Good luck with the weigh in tonight. 

Lisa - Also got my fingers crossed for OH.

Leah - Lovely to have you back 

Reedy - :wave:

Had a fab weekend, DF was off all weekend so we managed to spend some quality time together. Was a naughty girl Friday night and had a bottle of voddy between us :rofl: spent most of the night on the Wii


----------



## buffycat

a bottle between you - did you have a sore head?! :sick:


----------



## owo

I miss alcohol. Was at a party on Friday night and was Des so had a good excuse but it is a little dull when everyone is getting silly as they have had a few and I'm stuck on Appletise. I know it's all for a good cause. But i still miss a glass of wine or Brie or Smoked Salmon.


----------



## Reedy

I dont drink so when I get my :bfp: (being positive lol) no one will question me not drinking x 

Had a fab time at Legoland yesterday even if it did throw it down with rain for most of the day & then we got stuck on the M1 bcus it was flooded didnt get home till really late x


----------



## Lisa1984

I had the best :sex: session last night - told OH to give himself a pat on the back :rofl:

Heres a bit of a TMI question - do any of you guys hate the smell of your mans love juice - it actually gives me the bolk thinking about it :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all

Owo - great news about your scan hun im so pleased for you

Baby.love - glad your son is feeling better

Kerry & Buffycat - thanks for your messages :hugs: I really appreciate your support, im so nervous about this afternoon... will be glad when its over xx


----------



## Lisa1984

What happened to last months thread - was it deleted?


----------



## NickyT75

Dunno?? was just wondering the same thing! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :wave: Your always welcome hun. Will be thinking of you. Have you got today off work?

Buffycat - Nope no sore head!!?? WTF normally I have the worst hangovers ever. But I think it was coz I didnt mix my drinks!!

Lisa - :rofl: @ mens love juice!! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi Ladies, I agree with Buffy and Lisa-the baby talk doesn't exactly get me down (as we've not started yet) but I think everytime I come on here I get that little bit more obsessed!! keep having stern talking to myself saying (no more baby obsessing and spending hours on BnB but it never seems to work loool)

also Lisa -lmao @ love juice!! never noticed a smell on my df's but -and again sorry for TMI- i find taste is disgusting if he's been drinking beer!! although won't need to worry bout that for much longer when we start ttc!! YAY! lol xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello girls! Well it looks like I ovulated yesterday, I'm hoping anyway! But I was bleeding aswell, but I can tell ovulation when I see it!

I read up on all this breakthrough bleeding and here's some info for me:-

If the Pill is not suppressing ovulation, the woman is at high risk of pregnancy. Breakthrough bleeding may also itself be a symptom of pregnancy (contraceptive failure).

Arghh fingers crossed!!

xx how is everybody today??
xx


----------



## owo

Nicky - My thoughts will be with you this afternoon. :hugs:


----------



## makemeamammy

got my fingers crossed for u babyblues!

i'm just trying to get motivated to tidy the house and go out to buy my mum a birthday present-day off from work-YAY!!


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi makemeamammy :wave:

Not long until you join the darkside !!!

Babyblues - Sounds promising!! Good luck


----------



## NatalieW

Morning (Just)

I can't believe its september already! 

Thanks Kerry - Step mother behaved. Had to spend Sat with her as well, as my sister was moving house and she actually helped! We're off to Thorpe Park next saturday, so another day with her! We played on the wii... still hunting my Wii Fit!!

Well done on the weight loss kerry - doing anything particular to do it?

Buffy - good luck for tonight! 

Owo - I'm going to pop in there and see your baby too...

Lisa - fingers crossed - what does he do?

Nicky - :hug: If we could all be there with you today we would be!

Babyblues - good luck.. is your OH behaving now?

Now I think that is everyone... I think pregnancy brain is setitng in!!! :hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

I got a HIGH reading on my CBFM this morning & im only on CD9 so im really suprised its saying im fertile already!

Having said that... im wondering if that might be the reason I havent got pregnant yet? coz I've been thinking my fertile window didn't start for almost another week yet :dohh:

Well I've got a good feeling about this month for some reason? & something's telling me I wont be the only one with good news this cycle... :happydance:

Oooo I wonder who's gonna be coming over to 1st Tri with me very soon??? xx


----------



## NatalieW

Get :sex: Nicky!!!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

NickyT75 said:


> I got a HIGH reading on my CBFM this morning & im only on CD9 so im really suprised its saying im fertile already!
> 
> Having said that... im wondering if that might be the reason I havent got pregnant yet? coz I've been thinking my fertile window didn't start for almost another week yet :dohh:
> 
> Well I've got a good feeling about this month for some reason? & something's telling me I wont be the only one with good news this cycle... :happydance:
> 
> Oooo I wonder who's gonna be coming over to 1st Tri with me very soon??? xx

I'm hoping it's me :happydance:

Yes he's behaving! Under strict rules to be nice at all times and not arsey! Although he was abit yucky saturday night. One of his pals rang and invited him down to london for the weekend on 10th november. I said your not going because I know what his pals are like and I don't like him going out of stoke-on-trent especially for the weekend!!! Got bob hope haha!

He eventually said. "ok I wont go, for you!"

So all was fine after!! xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Thats good baby blues.... as long as he does behave!


----------



## Reedy

Hope its me nicky - we're all going to be fighting for a place :rofl:

Natalie - you missed me out :cry: not that I've done anything interesting :rofl: 

Hoping the :witch: will be gone soon so we can get back to TTC 
supposed to start taking my pill again tonight going to be so weird not taking it but so excited too :happydance:


----------



## StirCrazy

Lisa1984 said:


> What happened to last months thread - was it deleted?




NickyT75 said:


> Dunno?? was just wondering the same thing! xx

The last months thread was 209 pages long (monthly BAW threads seem better than daily or yearly threads). If you look at the first post it links you to the old thread.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im joining you too!! Actually I have heard that there are lots of spaces for september :bfp:'s Apparentley Mr Storkeys doing overtime because he's missed loads of people out!!! 

Nat - Hope that she behaves herself for you next weekend. You dont need her stressing you out. Shall I have words with her??? :ninja:

reedy - NO PILLS FOR YOU!!! :wohoo:

Thanks SC!!! We do chat too much!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: Sorry Reedy ... how are you today.... 


I;m not liking pregnancy brain... I won't be able to teach!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Well I'm off to doctors today at 4.40. Got an appointment for my sickness, backache, heartburn etc...

I have a sneaky feeling that he will do a blood test and find out that either:-

A) I'm pregnant from my last cycle OR
B) I'm pregnant but way to early to tell OR
C) I'm not pregnant this cycle.

Got be one of them! Im hoping either A or B!

Which one do you all think it will be!?

xxx

Good luck nicky! :sex:


----------



## Sambatiki

babyblues - Best of luck. hope its A or B!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm good thanks Natalie x 
Pregnancy brain should be recognised as a medical disorder & should entitle you to more paid time off :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: God forbid when I get preggers Im dizzy enough already :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: reedy! Can you tell my husband that!!!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - I'm the same my memory is terrible already & its supposed to get worse during pregnancy I'll be wandering round wondering where the hell i live :rofl:

Natalie - I shall write him an official looking letter :rofl:


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> Pregnancy brain should be recognised as a medical disorder & should entitle you to more paid time off :happydance::rofl:

If only. All i can say is that it is a good job my boss only visits once a week and hasn't got a clue what i do all day or should they be don't do all day :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - :rofl:

Reedy - I might get my name and address tattoo'd on my head...... just in case!!! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

hi sambatiki-can't wait to join u guys in ttc-actually swaying between starting after next af (next week) or waiting til oct (like my ticker says) [see thread conflicted about wtt for more details...long post-sorry!] 

babyblues-so hope it's a or b for u xx

to everyone else - hi!! can't remember everyone's names yet  ...not even pregnant yet-not looking good for me!

cleaning the house at the mo-yuk yuk yuk!!! :,-( xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - DF and I waited a couple of months after we MC in april, looking back I kind of wish we hadnt as I keep thinking that I could be preggers again by now!! But you should do what ever suits you best. Do you think OH would mind starting a little earlier?


----------



## makemeamammy

nope, he's happy to do whatever i want-bless those df's they have their good points eh?!  reason's are more to do with finishing uni-have a look at the conflicted about wtt thread-it's all in there somewhere! would love opinions xxx

right, done half of the cleaning but still need to do some dusting and hoovering!!! yukness  xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - Just read through it. I know this wont help... but I'd say start trying anyway, you never know how long it'll take. Im now on cycle 3 TTC


----------



## buffycat

makemeamammy - don't suppose you want to come and clean my house as well?! :rofl:

i'm with Kerry though - get started as soon as you can....! my mc was after 10 cycles ttc, and i'm now on cycle 5 :cry:

where abouts are you by the way? UK?


----------



## NatalieW

makemeamammy - you have to do whats best :)


----------



## Reedy

If i won the lottery I would def hire a cleaner. I hate cleaning


----------



## makemeamammy

thank you ladies-WOW i feel so much happier getting support from others and hearing other ppl's opinions-sometimes u can drive urself insane weighing up pros and cons but its not til u hear what someone else thinks that u get an answer! today i've def been thinking along same lines as u ladies and just wanting to go for it!!

and with all this positivity i've also got my dusting and hoovering done (as well as cleaning the bathroom to boot) i'm very impressed with myself!! 

i'm in aberdeen, where abouts r the rest of u ladies? sorry buffycat but definately don't want to do any more cleaning!! i'm a carer and i seem to spend half my life cleaning for ppl  (might as well throw in a baby to add to the list) xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - Sounds like youre going to have to change the ticker!! :rofl: Im in the midlands nr stratford upon avon.


----------



## NatalieW

makemeamammy - where are you planning on getting married?

Anyone seen Chris today? I think she had a day off because its holiday over there.... think I've just answered my own questions! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Makemeamummy - I think you should just go for it too life's too short to put things off x 

Natalie - Yep chris has her bank holiday today x


----------



## buffycat

makemeamammy....never mind....maybe i just need to get DH trained up a bit more!

and welcome to the mad club btw (i think i speak on behalf of everyone here when i say that!)


----------



## Chris77

Hi everyone! :hi:

Owo, gonna take a look at first tri so I can see your pic!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: God forbid when I get preggers Im dizzy enough already :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: HERE! HERE!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris hows you day off going? have you done anything nice today? x


----------



## NatalieW

Hey chris... you got a hangover???


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi chris :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

One of the girls who is a right f-ing smarmy cow bag (who is about 16 wks preggers), just had a right go at me for trying one of our products out. It was nothing to do with her and she yelled at me in front of the office...... like WTF...... the sales team asked me if the thing worked!! Stupid f-ing girl. I hate ppl who just jump into conversations etc that they nothing about!!!!! Grrrrrr Im f-ing fuming!!! Not the fact she had a go at more that she did it in front of the whole office. How dare she try and humilate me! 

Sorry girls moan over, but she just did my head in!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - what a bitch. Probably did it to make herself look good silly moo


----------



## NatalieW

She's not a nice person Kerry.. She's the one who looks stupid not you!


----------



## buffycat

bloody cow-bag.....

she obviously likes to attempt to bully people, though i know that you won't take that.....

i'm sure that you will find a more subtle way of showing her up to everyone else...

revenge can be so sweet........:devil:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, BoO HoO not been able to chat today as been rushed off my feet with bloody 'w' can't believe it!! just read through all posts quickly - gotta keep up with the goss!! Lisa and Buffy - totally know how you feel girls, I am well fed up at the mo I just want a :bfp::hissy:

Love to you all and hope may get on here tomorrow :hug:


----------



## makemeamammy

sambatiki - eeek, should i change my ticker??? how exciting!! need to have one final weigh up of the pros and cons (lol-anyone would think i enjoyed that or something!!)

also that girl does sound like a silly moo-some ppl just love being bossy and making themselves feel important! 

also, Natalie - I am getting married on 16th July 2010, probably in Inverness or on the island where I am from :-D xx


----------



## Reedy

Makemeamummy - Good luck planning the wedding its hard work but really does pay off when you see it all come together on the day x


----------



## Sambatiki

awww thanks girlies!!! 

Her DH is a bit of a control freak so work is the only place she can show some 'authority'!! 

makemeamammy - Yes go change your ticker!!! Come to the darkside.... you know you want too!! :devil:

Tracy - glad to see you hun. Sorry the whole TTC game is getting you down again :hug:
we'll get our :bfp:'s


----------



## makemeamammy

ok, i think i've done it --- aaargh!!!!!!!!! only five days til af due and we can start!!!

soooooooo EXCITED!!! (the craziness is already taking over  )


----------



## NatalieW

welcome to the world of TTC and babies!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> makemeamammy - Yes go change your ticker!!! Come to the darkside.... you know you want too!! :devil:

So many girls come on here WTT & b4 you know it Kerry & the rest of BAW corrupt them in to moving to the darkside & within a few days go from WTT for so many months to TTC Today :happydance:
:muaha:


----------



## buffycat

right....i'm off home now....promised DH i would be early as it is our wedding anniversary today (7 years!)

will see you all tomorrow though...!

:hugs:


----------



## makemeamammy

lol, i'm so happy i've actually made a decision (with the help of all u persuasive ladies) what a wait off-next time my thoughts start sliding down that 'pros and cons' root i'm gona give myself a slap across the face [a soft one  ] and tell myself decision is made and thats that!!! 

thanks ladies-soooo much support!!!!!! xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

congrats on ur anniversary buffycat-getting caught tonight would be very magical for u  xx


----------



## buffycat

i wish.....but :witch: turned up this morning....a BFP would have been a nice surprise for DH today as well....:cry:

fingers crossed for next time though......


----------



## Reedy

Speak to you 2moro buffy have a lovely evening in with DH x


----------



## Sambatiki

Have a fab anniversary buffycat!! 

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii56/luvdalejr88amp/congratulations-n.gif


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - 

WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h97/chadb4184/Darth_Vader_by_gattadonna.jpg

Reedy - i really dont know what you are talking about :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls! Well just got back from doctors and he's give me two Wee samples to do in the morning. One for an infection:huh: and another for pregnancy. 

But would anybody like to clear this up for me. 

How can it come up positive IF I only get pregnant this weekend??

Thought you had to wait until other period!! Swear docs don't know what they on about!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> makemeamammy -
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h97/chadb4184/Darth_Vader_by_gattadonna.jpg
> 
> Reedy - i really dont know what you are talking about :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

girlies Im off home :wohoo:

Night night


----------



## makemeamammy

Sambatiki said:


> makemeamammy -
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h97/chadb4184/Darth_Vader_by_gattadonna.jpg
> 
> Reedy - i really dont know what you are talking about :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

ffs work is ripping my knitting just now - everytime i come on here something needs doing straight away - i miss the chat :(


----------



## Lisa1984

Sambatiki said:


> makemeamammy -
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h97/chadb4184/Darth_Vader_by_gattadonna.jpg
> 
> Reedy - i really dont know what you are talking about :rofl:

haha!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm going to wait until I (Hopefully) miss my period to test myself.

I have a feeling that the doctors test is going to come back neg! It's way to early unless I am pregnant from last cycle, although very unlikely!

It's so frustrating because I didn't want to get any answers until I test myself. But I stupidly went to the doctors hoping he would just give me something for the pains and he gives me a bloody test!! 

He didn't understand when I told him it would be too early, he just nodded and gave me the bottle!!

Annoys me because I wanted to wait :(


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> makemeamammy -
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h97/chadb4184/Darth_Vader_by_gattadonna.jpg
> 
> Reedy - i really dont know what you are talking about :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1984

im playing bingo :)


----------



## NickyT75

makemeamammy - welcome to the darkside hun!

Im from Cumbria but have relatives in Scotland (my grandad lived in Inverness) xx


----------



## makemeamammy

thanks everyone, oooh-inverness is where df and i eventually want to live (after living at home for a few years) i think it's beautiful-not too big but not too small! 

babyblues :hug: don't think too much of the response tomorrow then-u know in urself that it's prob just too early so take no notice and test when af is due xxx


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all :)


----------



## Sambatiki

morning !!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone?
Did we all have a nice evening? x


----------



## makemeamammy

morning ladies, i had a lovely evening-df came in from work with a takeaway and then we had a lovely bath together in the evening-he even let me watch sex and the city on tv (normally he moans like hell when it's on)-sometimes these men do have their good points eh?! :-D 

what did everyone else get up to? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Had a so-so evening, nothing exciting as usual, just relaxed in front of the telly!!

I've decided im going to collect the tokens for the Sun £9.50 holidays and go away for 3 nights end of September.


----------



## makemeamammy

grrrr-why do doctors make everything so difficult??? had a blood test last week to see if i'm immunised against reubelle (before ttc) and phoned up just now for results. woman says if u want results u got to phone between 2 and half past??!!! 

i asked why and she said 'that's when i give them out'
i said 'well if it's u that does it can u not tell me now' and she says 'im paid to do it between 2 and half past'???!!!! some ppl just irritate me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky


----------



## Reedy

makemeamammy said:


> grrrr-why do doctors make everything so difficult??? had a blood test last week to see if i'm immunised against reubelle (before ttc) and phoned up just now for results. woman says if u want results u got to phone between 2 and half past??!!!
> 
> i asked why and she said 'that's when i give them out'
> i said 'well if it's u that does it can u not tell me now' and she says 'im paid to do it between 2 and half past'???!!!! some ppl just irritate me!

Know where your coming from there. I had mine in July & rang up when the surgery opened & was told to ring back at 11am as this is when they gave them out. Altho mine was bcus they didnt get them in till then.


----------



## Lisa1984

I think i was 5 or something when i get immunised against MMR?


----------



## makemeamammy

:hug: nice to know it's not just me then lol - not a major issue but it is playing on my mind as if it says i need the reubella injection then i'm guessing that means i can't ttc next month-do u know anything bout this? xx


----------



## Reedy

Makemeamummy - I was told that if your results come back positive i.e you need to have the injection then you cant fall pregnant within a month of having the jab because if you do & someone around you get measles mumps or rubella you can contract it which could lead to birth defects/M/C or Still birth.

Luckily mine came back negative & was fine to start trying straight away x Good luck hope yours come back negative too x


----------



## makemeamammy

oh really hoping its gona be negative then :-( all worried now, I'll keep my fingers crossed til 2 :hissy: xx


----------



## Reedy

I had my test before we decided to TTC so if it did come back positive It was like I had to wait even longer which was good it was just over a month after I got the results that we decided to start TTC x 
Fingers crossed for you hun x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck with your test hun!! fingers crossed


----------



## Reedy

Back to eating ryvitas & drinking water for me - boring 
I'm getting a bit of a tummy wish i could say its pregnancy tummy but no just a big fat tyre lol
Trying to get back in to eating better now we're TTC, I lost about 14lbs b4 the wedding but have now put it all back on so got to get back to eating better & doing those sit-ups x

Whats everyone else had for lunch today?


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning/Afternoon ladies! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

I don't know how much I'll be around today. I have alot of homework to do. God forbid I actually do "homework" AT home! But, hey, that is what work is for! :rofl: This way I can go home and just relax and not have to do anything...lol I'm so bad! :blush: Greatest thing is that while doing homework here at work, I actually LOOK very busy with "work" work. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Great! I've just found out im probably going to be made redundant soon :hissy:

Looks like the place I work at is going to close down?? but they won't give us any straight answers :hissy: this is ridiculous!! 

Im so angry :hissy: this is just what I need right now :cry: xx


----------



## Reedy

Oh Nicky I'm so sorry x :hug:
Its a pain in the arse when people dont tell you whats happening 
Hope things work out for you hun x x x x:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Nicky...that is crap.......

we had that just before Chrimbo actually, it was such a horrible time from then until the end of March.....i was ok fortunately.....

where do you work?


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww nicky :hug: You dont need this. Is the whole company closing?


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Awww nicky :hug: You dont need this. Is the whole company closing?


Yeah - it looks that way, they have recently opened another site over the North East and are relocating all the business over there.

I rang my boss to find out what was going on & he didn't know anything about it but has resigned because he doesnt agree with the way we are being treated (he lives near the new site & already works there but has group responsibilities so is still our boss) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Is that your boss 'cant' or 'wont' I suppose he might have to keep schtum until all details are finalised. Either way you still need to know whats happening. Have you been there long?


----------



## NickyT75

No - my boss has resigned from his position because of this, i've been there 11 years in total but left briefly so have been back for 9 years xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh Nicky, that sucks! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

some boss! that hardly makes a statement - looks like he is jumping to save his own skin!

i am so sorry though.......


----------



## makemeamammy

oh nicky :hug: hope everything works out for u on the job front.

i phoned for my results and...they weren't there!!! They don't know why they're not there and don't know how long they're going to take so I've just got to sit and wait!! :hissy: no fair!


----------



## buffycat

was this your gp?sometimes they really can be useless....

peeps....i need some advice...can you help? apologies if tmi....

i thought :witch: was here yesterday....but there was only a bit of pink when i wiped, Today though, absolutely nothing, have any of you had an af like this?


----------



## Reedy

makemeamammy said:


> oh nicky :hug: hope everything works out for u on the job front.
> 
> i phoned for my results and...they weren't there!!! They don't know why they're not there and don't know how long they're going to take so I've just got to sit and wait!! :hissy: no fair!

How long ago did you have the test?
Mine told me to ring back in 10 days (i made this 10 working days) They told me they sometimes wait for a batch of bloods for the rubella test before testing them x


----------



## makemeamammy

thanks buffy, really can't offer u much advice other than by looking at some other's posts on BnB i've heard of ppl saying they had this and it was an 'implantation bleed' - apparently it's only classed as :witch: when the bleeding transfers onto a pad and isn't just when u wipe.

Reedy-it was 7 days ago I had the test, thanks so much for this-has made me feel better. Doc never said anything bout this but might be just that! Will try again on Fri and see what happens.

To make myself feel better I went out and bought a digi thermometer from £1 shop and couldn't resist buying some hpt's too-looked in packs and got 1 free so i'm taking this as a sign that it's a lucky batch - looool, we'll see next month (i hope)!!

also couldn't resist using the thermometer just to see and it says i'm 35.9-any ideas if thats normal? x


----------



## buffycat

i'm probably getting all excited about nothing.......

thanks though hun....

well done on stocking up on hpts too! i got a load when the first response ones were on cheap in Boots last month!


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> some boss! that hardly makes a statement - looks like he is jumping to save his own skin!
> 
> i am so sorry though.......

Thats not the case at all Buffy

My boss has already relocated to the new site so his job was safe. He is engineering manager for all 5 sites that are owned by my company but disagrees with the way we are being treated at this particular site & the way decisions have been made about our redundancies without being discussed with him.

I don't blame him at all - he is a really good boss who will be sorely missed xx


----------



## Reedy

makemeamammy said:


> Reedy-it was 7 days ago I had the test, thanks so much for this-has made me feel better. Doc never said anything bout this but might be just that! Will try again on Fri and see what happens.


Glad to be of some help x

I'm still waiting for AF to leave so we can get back to TTC, its bloody fustrating waiting so how you girls cope when your in the 2WW I dont know x


----------



## buffycat

and good bosses are hard to come by....


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls! Well I can only see a little bit of the screen as my dog (BIG DOG) stood on it!! Cracked the screen, it looks like someone has had an accident with black paint :D

How is everybody??

I've got major heartburn going on! Stomach aches and feel BIG at the minute :( Not fair!!

xxx


----------



## Reedy

:hi:
Hey Babyblues 

Bad news about your screen x 
I hate heartburn it hurts like hell x Hope you feel better soon x :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey reedy. Hows things?

Oh and I have MAJOR outbreak of spots! I look like a teenager again!!

Eurgh! Hates days like this, rain rain rain!!

xxx


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> Hey reedy. Hows things?
> 
> Oh and I have MAJOR outbreak of spots! I look like a teenager again!!
> 
> Eurgh! Hates days like this, rain rain rain!!
> 
> xxx

I'm ok thanks apart from a banging headache (had one yesterday too) doesnt help being on the computer all day but havent got any work to do (yay lucky me) 
I hate days like that too now I'm off the pill I know spots are going to hit me big time aaarrrrggggghhh


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I would defo start looking for a new job. Although it sucks as Im sure you were relying on the Mat Pay. Defo worth sitting out to get redundancy package. Last I heard National Minimum is 1 weeks pay per year worked. Once they announce the redundancies they have to give you time off for interviews etc. However I hope that it doesnt come to this. :hug:

Buffycat - Ive heard loads of Facts/Myths about IB apparently its rare to get it. I dunno I hope that this is your :bfp: have you :test:....... Fingers crossed sweetie!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> was this your gp?sometimes they really can be useless....
> 
> peeps....i need some advice...can you help? apologies if tmi....
> 
> i thought :witch: was here yesterday....but there was only a bit of pink when i wiped, Today though, absolutely nothing, have any of you had an af like this?

Buffy, my period was exactly like this! Pink when I wiped and then nothing for about 36 hours. I continued to spot for 5 days before AF actually arrived. It could also be IB.


----------



## buffycat

i am too scared to test today, plus DH is away tonight.......

there was me saying i would not be too excited by it all, and all i have done for the last hour is obsess over various google searches.....

this is freaking me out now....


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh I wonder how my tests are going on...I know both will come back Neg. Don't know why they bothered yet :dohh:

So bored!


----------



## buffycat

so what have people got planned tonight? am off to see my godso, before i head home to watch holby city......

nb i have gone off hollyoaks at the moment as it is far too predictable.....


----------



## makemeamammy

lordy lord, i am becoming a woman obsessed!!! opened an account with ff today-thinking about starting charting from cd1. is this a bad idea at such an early stage? also briefly thought about taking ovulation tests but don't think i will start them until i have at least one failed cycle (which hopefully won't happen :-s ) 

let me know what u guys think-i'm worried that if i get too caught up in all the charting,testing etc straight away it might leave me more stressed for ttc.

:dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - Will you be doing one in the morning?


----------



## Sambatiki

Makemeamammy - I dont temp, I just use OPK's as I would hate to think that Ive been :sex: at the wrong times. OPk's are dead easy to use, but I dont know much about charting Im afraid

Buffycat - When did you OV? Just looked IB says that it occurs between 5-12 DPO. But as we all know everyone is different. Wishing you loads of luck for a sept :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> so what have people got planned tonight? am off to see my godso, before i head home to watch holby city......
> 
> nb i have gone off hollyoaks at the moment as it is far too predictable.....

Nothing planned tonight. Just going home, watching tv and working on my pogo badges. lol I've done most of my school work this morning. :happydance: So, I'm pretty free and clear tonight. FIL is working tomorrow night so maybe DH and I will go skinny dipping in the pool. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Makemeamammy - I dont temp, I just use OPK's as I would hate to think that Ive been :sex: at the wrong times. OPk's are dead easy to use, but I dont know much about charting Im afraid
> 
> Buffycat - When did you OV? Just looked IB says that it occurs between 5-12 DPO. But as we all know everyone is different. Wishing you loads of luck for a sept :bfp:

I don't temp either. Although I do have a BBT. I don't want to get TOO obsessive and have my moods determined by what my temp is, so I leave that part out of TTC obsession equation.


----------



## buffycat

i'm not good at charting.....i do keep a spreadsheet though!

but Kerry - i'm really not sure, as i only did one test this month! That was on day 15 of 29 and the result was faint.....we did :sex: that day too..... 

(my spreadsheet is very detailed as you can guess!)


----------



## buffycat

and if nothing by this time tomorrow, then i will test.....gulp......


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - You'll be fine, and if you need to talk you know that youve got plenty of ears (or eyes) to listen (read) here. I know I would be scared if its :bfp: heartbroken if its :bfn:. Hope that the :witch: stays away and I can read all about youre birthing story in 9 months time!! Best of luck :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Not doing much tonight going home to cook dinner then chilling out with DH in front of the tv no :sex: for us tonight probably wont be till the end of the week :cry: stupid :witch:

Right I'm off home so i'll speak to you all 2moro have lovely evenings all x 
Fingers crossed for you Buffy x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I too am off now. byyyyeeee have a good night


----------



## Chris77

Bye ladies :wave: Have a good evening. I should have saved my school work for this afternoon after you've ladies have left so I wouldn't be BAW. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

thanks both....will see you tomorrow.....


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm not doing much tonight, Hot chocolate orange, big brother, hot water bottle, bed!!

All alone again tonight,,,grrr!!!

It's so cold aswell, so put fire on :D Think I might take the dog bed with me tonight, she's big, warm, and cuddly!!

xxx


----------



## buffycat

bye peeps.......


----------



## Chris77

Awww...sounds like a great plan baby!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Isn't it just!

Gutted though that this is the last night on internet for a week. They are fetching my laptop tomorrow for repair!!


----------



## makemeamammy

thanks ladies for ur views, think i will keep it relaxed for 1st month anyway (she says for now anyway!!) not much on for me tonight, soaps, big brother, hot chocolate and bed. prob gona try and get a :sex: session in later tonight, trying to stock up before the :witch: appears (sorry for tmi) looool xxx


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies... i so hate filtered internet :hissy:

Chris- what homework are you doing?

Makemeamammy - i charted from when i stopped the pill and used OPKs, due to the fact being on the pill so long wanted to see what my body did.


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Isn't it just!
> 
> Gutted though that this is the last night on internet for a week. They are fetching my laptop tomorrow for repair!!

Oh no! That sucks! I had my laptop out for repairs for 2 weeks! Oh it was horrible!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> hello ladies... i so hate filtered internet :hissy:
> 
> Chris- what homework are you doing?
> 
> Makemeamammy - i charted from when i stopped the pill and used OPKs, due to the fact being on the pill so long wanted to see what my body did.

Hey Nat, I had Marketing and Managment homework to do.


----------



## NatalieW

sounds.... exciting! What do you get at the end of it?


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - sorry again for being MIA - work is annoying me just now!!

Just a quick question for you all - as you can see by my ticker, it is quite some time til :witch: comes but this morning when I wiped there was a bit of blood mixed with ewcm - what is this about!!!!

Sorry for TMI - but i need to ask someone lol


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Lisa - sorry cant help I dont really no anything about it I'm one of the other girls will be able to help tho x


----------



## buffycat

hi Lisa..

i'm not sure....i had something like that a couple of months ago, but for me it meant nothing.......:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffycat How are you feeling today? x :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Morning girls, Laptop's going in today :( 
Woke up this morning and wow do I feel queezy!

Hows everybody this morning??

If the laptop guy comes before I get chance reply, Byyeeee and I hope everybody has a good week!!

Tra for now! xxxxxxxxx

Oh and if anybody gets any BFP's, pleaseee PM me so I can read them when I get my laptop back!! xxxx


----------



## buffycat

hey Reedy...

am ok, nothing is 'happening' still........feeling nauseous, but that is probably because i didn't go to bed until 2.30 this morning (had to do work stuff because of the Stamp duty announcement made yesterday morning).....also missed breakfast....

no other symptoms though......


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone,

Hope that you are all well. 

Buffycat - Any sign of the :witch:/:bfp:???


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry How are you?

Bye babyblues x

Buffy - I know you might not feel like it but real should eat something x Hope your feeling better soon x :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry....no sign of :witch: yet....not even spotting anymore.......

thanks Reedy....i've just had a cereal bar with my decaf coffee.......

sooo confused.....


----------



## Sambatiki

:hug: Buffycat. You need to keep your strength up, there might be a tiny lickle miracle waiting to be fed!! Maybe just try and eat little and often. 

Hi Reedy Im ok thanks and you??

Ended up having a row with DF this morning over :sex:!! Appears my Mojo once again has left the Kerry Camp. How can I ever have a baby if I never have :sex:???


----------



## Lisa1984

just been to dental hygeinist to get my teeth polished (she scaled a wee bit too!) - bloody painful when you've got sensitive teeth! Got pearly whites now - but going to stain them all with tea haha!

Is anyone going on the Sun holidays? I'm going to try and get one for the September weekend!


----------



## buffycat

glad it isn't just me that has those sort of arguments!

seriously, either he is too tired, or i'm not in the mood - really do wonder if it is going to be the immaculate conception sometimes.....

have you tried this preseed yet? i've bought some but haven't used any yet.....


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :hug: Buffycat. You need to keep your strength up, there might be a tiny lickle miracle waiting to be fed!! Maybe just try and eat little and often.
> 
> Hi Reedy Im ok thanks and you??
> 
> Ended up having a row with DF this morning over :sex:!! Appears my Mojo once again has left the Kerry Camp. How can I ever have a baby if I never have :sex:???

Crap about you losing your Mojo again kerry, Maybe TTC is getting to you a bit & thats why? x Its horrible when you lose your sexdrive I went through it a while ago & DH got upset about it too but not really a lot you can do but sit around & wait for it to come back 
I'll have a look for you :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, so sorry for my continued absence - am soooo busy at work this week :hissy: 

Haven't had time to read through all posts but 

Kerry - you will get your mojo back again, prob just your hormones!
Buffy - is this going to be good news for you hun???? I am getting excited!

I am still having two week long :witch: and really fed up, we never get chance to bd anymore let alone get a :bfp: and I really don't know what to do:cry:

Hope to pop back on later :hugs: to you all


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy...sorry work is really busy for you.....just remember to not let them take the micky.....

and it really isn't good about :witch: maybe that is why mine is delayed?!?!

keep smiling though......:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I think that part of me is still pertfied of getting preggers again. But I still want a baby sooo much. Daft really I know.

Buffycat - I havent tried pre-seed yet. Im leaving it out so Ive got something else to look forward to if I havent got my :bfp: in a few months time!! :rofl: Last night was a prime example...... We went to bed early gave each other massages and my head was in the right place t dtd. But when it came down to it all I wanted to do was cuddle. This morning DF got all fruity and started kissing my neck etc etc but I pushed him away. I do feel sorry for DF, but I just dont feel attractive anymore. Is this the same for anyone else???


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi tracy - Lovely as always to see you!! I would suggest going back to GP, but I understand that you may not want to go back after your last visit :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - maybe it is fear of getting pregnant again & I know I cant relate bcus I havent been through what you have really wish I could give you some great advice x 
DH gets mad with me sometimes bcus I'm all up for it during the day then when we finally get down to actually doing it I've gone off it abit & would rather have a cuddle its fustrating at times but it does happen x 
:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....you're gorgeous - don't be daft!

seriously, i know where you are coming from......i've just looked at my 'spreadsheet' and am shocked at how little we seem to have :sex: these days........i think some of it is because of the mc......you get there, only to have it all taken away from you......so unfair......and then back to square one......

i guess the way that i'm looking at it now is that once there is a little one, we can never go back to being just the two of us......i'll be so happy when we have a little one, but until then, i'm going to savour every moment of having DH all to myself.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Thanks hun. I would say your gorgeous too but youve no picture!! :rofl: I bet you are though. 

I think I need to try and relax!! :rofl: :rofl:!!! Im too uptight all the time.


----------



## Chris77

Good Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

Kerry, you're beautiful, don't you be thinking otherwise!

Tracy, good to see you as always. Tell work to knock it off! Don't they know you have to chat? Geez.....some companies! :rofl:

Buffy, sorry the :witch: is playing games. She seems to be doing that with everyone these days. Maybe that's because we'll all get our :bfp:'s this month!


----------



## owo

Hey All,

Just been catching up with all the chatting been going on.
Nicky - Sorry to hear that the job prospects aren't looking good. Hoepfully it all works out.
Buffycat - Sounding promising that you may have had implantation bleeding. I'm keeping seats warm for all of you over in first tri.
Kerry - You will get your mojo back, you did last time. If it makes you feel better DH and I haven't had sex since i got my :bfp: he is worried he is going to damage the LO. After the MC i think he doesn't want to rock the boat. He admitted that he is going to have to get over it, but for now we just cuddle. I love my cuddles!!!
Tracy - That sucks about two week :witch: I'd definetely be down the doctors about that one.


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Owo!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Owo good to see you in here we miss you girl :hugs:
Hows pregnancy going? x


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> Hi Owo good to see you in here we miss you girl :hugs:
> Hows pregnancy going? x

Pregnancy is going very well. I have relaxed a lot more since my scan and am finally starting to get excited about the prospect of being a mum. My symptoms seem to have eased a little over the last couple of days, although i am still exhausted. I had a late night last night. 10pm :rofl: and feel even more shattered than normal, will have to go to bed on time at 9 tonight.


----------



## Chris77

Owo, glad you're feeling well hun!


----------



## owo

Chris - Forgot to mention in my first post. Like the idea of skinny dipping in the pool. The devil in me has always fancied that but not having my own private pool have never been daring enough whilst on holiday.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Forgot to mention in my first post. Like the idea of skinny dipping in the pool. The devil in me has always fancied that but not having my own private pool have never been daring enough whilst on holiday.

:rofl: Well the pump is broke and won't get fixed until tomorrow so no skinny dipping tonight I'm afraid. :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Had some fab news today my 16 yr old cousin passed all his tests to get into the RAF so proud of him :happydance:
He just has to wait for his start date x going to miss him like mad he'll be gone for 9 weeks then he'll come back for a few weeks then he's away for a year x He's such a bright lad & not like most teenagers these days so very proud of him just thought I'd share the good news with your girls x :happydance:


----------



## owo

That's brilliant news Reedy. 
Chris - Not such good news about the broken pump


----------



## Chris77

That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy, that is fab news about your cousin - bet your family are soo proud!

Owo - you even sound more relaxed! well done you..........still waiting for AF....so keep that seat warm a little longer if possible

hi Chris! skinny dipping eh....?!? ah, if only our climate was up to that, plus i don't have a pool either!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thank you all for your lovely comments,

Hi Owo!! I never thought that it could be a bit strange for men!! 

Hi Chris :wave: Hope the pump gets finished soon.


----------



## owo

buffycat - must be frustrating waiting for :witch: or :bfp: can't believe you haven't tested today. I'd be a nightmare if i was you. Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## buffycat

in all honesty owo....i am so scared......scared that it will be bfp and that i will worry for the next 9 months, and scared that if it is a bfn, then i will just crumple up into an emotional blob.....

but i know that you understand this......

might test when i get home if :witch: still hasn't turned up......last time i waited for 6 days, i'm now on day 3 and don't think i can wait any longer.......


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - FAB news on your cousin. I bet he's bouncing off the walls


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Will DH be home tonight?


----------



## buffycat

he's back tonight, but i'll test before he gets back - i can't handle him all emotional if i'm all emotional too!

don't feel 'pregnant' though.......and boobs haven't inflated like last time either.......


----------



## Chris77

You still never know though Buffy. Sometimes lack of symptoms can be a symptom too. lol

Let us know how your testing goes tonight!


----------



## buffycat

after DH, you'll be the first to know.....

you guys mean so much to me....really don't think i'd have made it this far in the ttc journey without you all......

thank you all for being wonderful........:)


----------



## Chris77

Aww....you're welcome. No thanks needed though! :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies,

I am training my "assistant" now. Gone are the days of BAW for me. Bittersweet really. I miss talking to you guys, but it's nice to actually be busy at work. Days are going by a lot faster now.


----------



## Reedy

I know I havent been on here as long as some of the others & I dont know much about charting & OPKs & cds but I like to think I am a good listener I do my best anyway x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Buffy -I have everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## owo

Buffycat - i completely understand. I was so impatient through the 2WW and couldn't wait until i could test and as soon as it was :bfp: i just didn't really think about it just carried on as normal as i didn't want to build myself up for another fall. When you do get your :bfp: I would definetely recomment getting an early scan be it NHS or private. I have only now starting to get excited about it.
We are all here for you no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Best of luck for tonight. Hoping you'll get your :bfp:! I have every faith that everything will go right for you. I also want to add that there is also an ear here if you need it. 

I too wouldnt know what to do with out the BAW girls. We've all come so far!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :waves: hello sweetie. How are things today in the Nicky camp?


----------



## owo

Hey Nicky,

How are you feeling today?


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya hun

Im ok thanks, been trying to update my CV (hate this kind of stuff tho - don't like 'bigging myself up' LOL xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Managed to sneak back on for 5 mins :happydance: am on reception for a while till receptionist does some filing, she is leaving on Friday and I am taking on her job as well as my own (hopefully will get a pay rise but still waiting to find out!) I will miss her as we have worked together since we started here at the same time - 3 and a half years!

I can't remember last time we bded I know DH is fed up with it all but I can't really do much about bleeding constantly - except moan about it :hissy: I think I am going to give it till next month and if it is no better I will have to have another trip to the docs - although they are so useless I don't hold out much hope of any help! I just feel like I will never get back to normal - sorry to be so miserable :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Tracey - Hope things get back to normal soon x :hugs: & def see your GP hun just for peace of mind x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea - glad your BAW days are gone but sad you won't be visiting us as much. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Managed to sneak back on for 5 mins :happydance: am on reception for a while till receptionist does some filing, she is leaving on Friday and I am taking on her job as well as my own (hopefully will get a pay rise but still waiting to find out!) I will miss her as we have worked together since we started here at the same time - 3 and a half years!
> 
> I can't remember last time we bded I know DH is fed up with it all but I can't really do much about bleeding constantly - except moan about it :hissy: I think I am going to give it till next month and if it is no better I will have to have another trip to the docs - although they are so useless I don't hold out much hope of any help! I just feel like I will never get back to normal - sorry to be so miserable :cry:

Tracy, you just need a whole bunch of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Reedy and Chris - thanks :hugs: I am just soooo sick of the whole thing now! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Chris77

I don't blame you, I'd be sick of everything too!

I'm doing okay. School is going well and should have A's in both my classes. Debating whether or not to continue next quarter b/c of finances but DH is encouraging to finish my degree. So, don't know what to do actually.

Other than that, I'm good. Work is boring but at least I get all my homework and studying done so can't really complain I suppose.


----------



## buffycat

oh Tracy hun....this is not a good time for you.....what with being busy at work (which although is sometimes good, is also sometimes bad) and a :witch: that really needs to pack her bags and leave......

re docs....have you thought about changing at all?

lots of :hugs:


----------



## owo

Nicky - I know what you mean with the CV writing. I'm feel like that about interviews too. I'm just not that sort of person who stands up and says "Hey I'm brilliant and you have to employ me". I ended up getting my DH to write my CV, i put the basics down and he re-wrote it for me. His English is far better than mine anyway so put down all these big words etc. After i read it i was so impressed i wanted to hire myself :rofl:
I hope you manage to find something you really love.


----------



## Chris77

After i read it i was so impressed i wanted to hire myself :rofl:
.[/QUOT

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Nicky...if you fancy a move to Shropshire, i'm sure there are some jobs at my place.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Sorry the :witch: still hasnt buggered off! I would defo see if I could see another doc. 

Chris - Well done with juggling the school work and your job! 

Nicky - Im crap at CV writing too. But short and sweet is always good!


----------



## buffycat

Nicky - don't forget what they call the 'power' words either!

eg effective, efficient, challenge, ownership.......blah blah


----------



## Reedy

Just ate 4 chocolates & now i feel sick I really should start listening to my head instead of listening to my stomach


----------



## buffycat

4 chocolates.....as in the little Roses type ones or bars?

(you see, i could easily eat 4 bars in a day!):rofl:

Nicky....some handy links for you....

https://www.thecvstore.net/GoodCV.htm
https://www.thecvstore.net/Power-Verbs.htm


----------



## Chris77

Ohhh...did someone mention chocolates?!?!


----------



## makemeamammy

hi ladies, been on a training course all day so just getting to catch up on the baw chat at the mo and my goodness u all like to talk a lot!!! had loads of catching up to do :-D

no but seriously, that's why i love this thread!!! lots of ppl to share things and talk to.

Kerry...so sorry about ur mojo diserting u again-if it makes u feel any better then mine does this ALL the time!!! when df's frisky i'm not and the other way round-our mojo's just don't seem to get on!!! :-D

Buffy...I have got all my fingers and all my toes crossed for u this month, i soooooo hope things work out for u this month xxxx

Chris...I salute u for juggling job and studying!! I am in uni and do do pt work at weekends but don't think i could work ft and study aswell, ur like superwoman!! :-D 

To everyone else, hi and hope u have all had a good day xxx


----------



## buffycat

mmmm, chocolate....what's your favourite Chris?

makemeamammy.....hello!!!! :wave:
what are you studying at uni?


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> Chris...I salute u for juggling job and studying!! I am in uni and do do pt work at weekends but don't think i could work ft and study aswell, ur like superwoman!! :-D
> 
> To everyone else, hi and hope u have all had a good day xxx

NO, not superwoman at all!!! I'm only taking 2 courses and do most of my work at work...lol

Hope you're having a good day too!

And yes we LOVE LOVE LOVE to talk!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> mmmm, chocolate....what's your favourite Chris?
> 
> makemeamammy.....hello!!!! :wave:
> what are you studying at uni?

I have soooo many favorites - chocolates with caramel in them, chocolates with peanut butter......Snicker's bars, Milky Ways, Butterfingers, you name it, I like almost all of it!!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> 4 chocolates.....as in the little Roses type ones or bars?

No just 4 little chocolates I ate them just for the sake of it didnt really want them (shock horror I know) 

my healthy eating only started monday & I've caved already there really is no hope for me :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

buffycat said:


> mmmm, chocolate....what's your favourite Chris?
> 
> makemeamammy.....hello!!!! :wave:
> what are you studying at uni?


Hi buffy,

studying Primary Teaching, just going into my final year in a few weeks time-can't wait til it's all over!! And to top it all of I seem to end up studying courses for my work too (i'm a carer) so spent today doing my epilepsy rescue medication training-quite a heavy going day overall but glad i now have it done! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

wow! you are busy! the courses that you are doing with work sound like they could come in handy when teaching!

and Chris.....you're as bad as me! if i see you in a few weeks time i know what to bring!

Reedy...no hope for me either....i fell off the wagon last week with chocolate! my favourite is Thorntons Continental....oooh, heaven......


----------



## Sambatiki

Mmmmmmm chocolate!!! I buy fun sized ones to put in my lunch box so I still have chocolate but not as much.

Makemeamammy - :wave: Glad to see Im not alone. !!


----------



## makemeamammy

lol i wish but u have to renew it every 2 years, will be handy for the moment tho as i have to deal with ppl taking seizures on an almost daily basis. 

mmmm....chocolate [starts foaming at mouth] i love thorntons continental too, also love galaxy in any way shape or form tho!! does anyone else fall of the choco-wagon a lot more when :witch: appears?? or is that just my excuse?!


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Mmmmmmm chocolate!!! I buy fun sized ones to put in my lunch box so I still have chocolate but not as much.
> 
> Makemeamammy - :wave: Glad to see Im not alone. !!

That would never work with me. I would just end up eating two :rofl: which is the main reason why i never buy biscuits, chocolate or crisps for home DH and I would just eat them.


----------



## buffycat

am heading off home now.....so will speak to you peeps tomorrow.....
hope you have a good evening/rest of the day....:hugs:

also, how about a chocolate fest online on Friday?!


----------



## Reedy

oooh love thorntons too Buffy x 

Chris - what are butterfingers?? 

Altho I'm not a huge fan of chocolate give me a bag of walkers crisps & I'm anyones :rofl: or even better lightly salted Kettle Chips yum :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Defo up for choccie sess on friday!!!


----------



## Reedy

Speak to you 2moro Buffy fingers crossed for tonight x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> and Chris.....you're as bad as me! if i see you in a few weeks time i know what to bring!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm of the opinion that as long as it is deep fried or dipped in chocolate, it's gotta be yummy! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

right see u tomorrow ladies, if i keep reading these posts about chocolate and crisps i'm gona end up pigging out tonight..not due for another 3 days so can't even blame it on :witch: yet!!! bye :wave: and good luck buffy, let us know what happens xxx


----------



## owo

Probably too late but good luck Buffy with the testing.


----------



## LeaArr

mmm...chocolate. I'm surprised I am not busting at the seams with it since DH is gone for the week :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> oooh love thorntons too Buffy x
> 
> Chris - what are butterfingers??
> 
> Altho I'm not a huge fan of chocolate give me a bag of walkers crisps & I'm anyones :rofl: or even better lightly salted Kettle Chips yum :rofl:

Oh sorry, guess that's just a US thing - it's a candy bar made by nestle. It has a flakey orange center similar to peanut brittle without the peanuts and coated with chocolate. I'll have to find a pic of it for ya..

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Butterfinger_opened.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Butterfinger_wrapped.jpg


----------



## owo

That's not fair. I was fine until i saw chocolate and now i want some :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> oooh love thorntons too Buffy x
> 
> Chris - what are butterfingers??
> 
> Altho I'm not a huge fan of chocolate give me a bag of walkers crisps & I'm anyones :rofl: or even better lightly salted Kettle Chips yum :rofl:
> 
> Oh sorry, guess that's just a US thing - it's a candy bar made by nestle. It has a flakey orange center similar to peanut brittle without the peanuts and coated with chocolate. I'll have to find a pic of it for ya..
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Butterfinger_opened.jpg
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Butterfinger_wrapped.jpgClick to expand...

That sounds & looks so nice yum thanks Chris I had heard of them but didnt know what they were like x


----------



## Chris77

Oh sorry Owo!

Reedy, yes they're very yummy! I could eat a TON of those!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Best of luck :hug:

Chris - you are naughty!! They look yummy :munch:


----------



## Sambatiki

right ladies Im offski!! 

Hope everyone has a good night. US and Canadian girls hope the rest of the working day flies by. Should be back on later!


----------



## LeaArr

Bye bye for now.


----------



## owo

I'm falling asleep almost at my desk so as i seem to be the last one here in the office i'm scooting 15 mins early. Have a good day/evening everyone.


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry, have a good evening!

Please do pop back on so I'm not too BAW. lol


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> I'm falling asleep almost at my desk so as i seem to be the last one here in the office i'm scooting 15 mins early. Have a good day/evening everyone.

Bye Owo! :wave: Have a good night.


----------



## Reedy

I'm off too I'm afraid will speak to you all 2moro hope you all have lovely evenings x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave:

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## LeaArr

HAHA. Was heating up my soup and it boiled over onto everything. :rofl: I just have no luck with soup I think.


----------



## Chris77

Oh no! That's horrible Lea! I did that with oatmeal - then it was all sticky and it was like cement in the micro! A real bitch to clean up!! Things always tend to bubble over on me because I have no attention span. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Soup is much easier to clean than oatmeal. It just makes me laugh :rofl:

How's your day going?


----------



## Chris77

SLOW!!! So I'm studying for my final in a few days. lol Just 90 more minutes though! 

I had to make a few phone calls today - to get an account number straightened with my credit card company, order new medicine for my little Annie, and call Geico to report a claim - some asshole hit my car while it was parked (didn't see it and no note was left) so we have to pay $500. We can't leave it because we want to trade it in to get a Chevy Cobalt so we can save money on gas. Good thing I'm at work - would hate to take care of all this when I'm home! :rofl:

How's your day going?


----------



## LeaArr

Long. Training is going well, but it's taking some of the tasks that I normally use to take a mind break away from me. eg assigning policy numbers to new business. takes no brains and I can't do any right now cause newbie gets them all. argh.


----------



## Chris77

Oh that stinks!


----------



## LeaArr

Back at it I suppose, see you again in a little while.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the links Buffy :hugs: & best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 
Chris - Cant believe someone hit your car & didnt leave a not muppet 

Hubby is off work now untill next wednesday night love it when he isnt at work its so nice to have someone to come home to x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Reedy!! 

Glad hubby is back home


----------



## buffycat

morning.....

still no :witch: and got a bfn too...

really do not understand what is going on!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry & Buffy x

Kerry - any sign of the Mojo yet?

Buffy - so sorry you got a bfn how many days late are you? x


----------



## buffycat

now 4 days late....if nothing at the weekend will try another test (but a different brand)


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww Buffycat sorry you had a :bfn:. I hope that you find out for sure soon. Limbo land is not a nice place to be. How many DPO's are you?

reedy - Nope no mojo. Had another BAD night in the bedroom department last night. But I'll moan about it later in my journo. Im not going to be a misery guts on here today!!


----------



## buffycat

thanks Kerry....am about 16 dpo i think.......

not good about bedroom action though.....hope things are better tonight for you.....


----------



## owo

Morning All,

Sorry Buffcat that you got a :bfn: and no :witch: how frustrating. There have been quite a few cases where it has taken a week or so for some women to get a :bfp: fingers crossed this is your time and it's just taking a while to show up.


----------



## Reedy

Morning owo how are you today? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Owo, have you had some breakfast??? 

Buffycat - Owo is right hun.


----------



## buffycat

thanks guys....

i'll sit tight for now and wallow in chocolate......!


----------



## Sambatiki

I wish I had a crystal ball for you buffycat


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning all - dont know about everyone else but its blooming freezing today - like winter!


----------



## buffycat

that would be handy - and then we would know the same for you, Nicky, Lisa, Tracy, Reedy & Chris....


----------



## buffycat

Lisa, i completely agree! the heating isn't on in the office yet - they don't turn it on until October....tight sods!!


----------



## Reedy

I agree with the cold weather too its bloody freezing & i havent got any flat closed toe shoes so I'm still wearing sandles hoping to get in town @ the weekend & buy some new shoes 
I need some new Uggs too I know not many people like them but they keep my feet warm & under baggy jeans you cant see them anyway


----------



## owo

yes i've had breakfast. Raisin wheats. Like i have every morning. I'm very predictable :rofl:

I agree that it has definetely got a lot colder the last couple of days. I have come to work in two fleece's today instead of my usual one. Our office is supposed to be climat controlled, but it still feels colder than usual in here.


----------



## Lisa1984

I got a new pair of black ugg style boots on Monday, I always wear them in the winter time, keep my legs/feet/ankles warm, I cant afford reall Ugg's though.

We have wall convector heaters in my office, so we have it on just now lol


----------



## buffycat

why sad Lisa? you ok?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning peeps

Kerry - speaking of bad bedroom situations.... DH got performance anxiety last night!!!

Its soooo frustrating coz if I make a big deal out of it - that'll only make thing worse! but how the heck am I sposed to get pregnant without his sperm??

Has this ever happened to you guys? and if so... what do you advise? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - sorry you got BFN, there's still hope yet tho chick xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I love Ugg's theyre lovely and comfy!! 

Nicky - Maybe some massages, bath together??


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> I got a new pair of black ugg style boots on Monday, I always wear them in the winter time, keep my legs/feet/ankles warm, I cant afford reall Ugg's though.

Cant afford the real thing either get a cheap pair from the market stalls x


----------



## buffycat

thanks Nicky....i know exactly what you mean about performance anxiety!

it was happening to us in July big style.....when we did get down to it, we'd be carrying on forever, and as awful as it sounds, i was hoping things would hurry up! 

we've tried to be a bit more adventurous in terms of when and where (nothing too radical for 'where' though!), and also when i get af to carry on with hjs and bjs.....i think these have helped though as August wasn't half as bad!

i guess men do feel the pressure too though......i hope that this time doesn't last too long for you......:hugs:


----------



## owo

Oops looks like i've upset the pregnancy club bunch over isofix car seats versus the old style. I just can't believe they won't pay extra to get the safest car seat possible. But that's just my opinion. I think i'll stay with you guys you understand me.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Buffy

it's really horrid coz he lost his erection half way thru & it's made me feel really unattractive so I don't feel like trying to seduce him to spice things up.

This is probably gonna sound bad but this has never happened to me with any previous BF's but has happened 3 or 4 times with DH & as I said above - it doesnt exactly help my confidence!

my logical side is saying 'it's bound to be pretty stressful for a bloke when he knows he has to cum on demand' and to try to make things a bit more exciting so he doesn't feel forced into a clinical situation,

But on the other hand (especially the way Im feeling lately) its just another blow to my confidence which certainly doesnt inspire me to be a sexy minx does it?

Sorry for moaning girls, guess im just hoping this happens to everyone but sorts its self out quite quickly xx


----------



## NickyT75

owo said:


> Oops looks like i've upset the pregnancy club bunch over isofix car seats versus the old style. I just can't believe they won't pay extra to get the safest car seat possible. But that's just my opinion. I think i'll stay with you guys you understand me.

Oh dear!

Its awkward when disagrements happen & you didnt mean to cause it eh?

Never mind hun - we are always here for you xx


----------



## makemeamammy

morning everyone, how is everyone today?

buffy-so sorry about the bfn but like the others were saying i wouldn't throw in the towel just yet. Also if u ever get hold of that crystal ball could u see if i'm gona need that rubella shot? getting quite nervous coz it will put me off my stride for a while!! Also getting a bit nervous that :witch: might not appear this wkend-had a lot of problems last year after coming off bcp so hopefully she will stay regular for me but I don't have any pms symptoms :-(

Kerry-so sorry ur mojo isn't back yet, hope u find it soon.

Nicky-my df always has this problem if he has been drinking-even if it's only 2 or 3 drinks so I feel like I'm gona have to start pressurising him into not drinking when we are ttc-all this pressure :hissy:

Also for the convo on the Ugg boots, I wasn't sure if i liked them enough to pay for the real ones so got a pair for £10 from Tesco and they're the comfiest boots I've ever known!


----------



## owo

Thanks Nicky. :hugs:
My DH was the same I tried to be patient, but in the end it got to me and i actually stormed out and told him he wasn't taking baby making seriously enough. I guess it must have been hormones as i was actually already pregnant...oops!!!


----------



## buffycat

makemeamammy - your photo is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - I think its happened to us all at some point, we're gone through it & it has upset me bcus you think when you DH just looks at you he should get an instant hard on & when that doesnt happen its tough to take x 
Try doing a bit more foreplay that usually works for DH x


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> makemeamammy - your photo is gorgeous!!!!

I agree. Just noticed.


----------



## buffycat

Nicky.....

it can be so demoralising when it happens....i was freaking out and thinking that dh had a 'problem'. He was getting stressed with work, and about baby-making.....he's had to try and relax, and cut his work hours......

don't think i was helping though....i was working long hours too.....so i've now tried to cut down as well.....and i think i was stressing because of charting.......

we're spending more quality time together now....:)


----------



## makemeamammy

owo said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> makemeamammy - your photo is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I agree. Just noticed.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: it's not me-it's the dress I want for our wedding-this is the model from the designer's website!!! I wish that was me :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

ah, we all think that is you now! thought we had a catwalk model in our midst!

lovely dress though!

maybe i could put up a photo of some random 6ft model!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Have you seen baby-love's entry in her journal. She is stopping her TTC journey.


----------



## makemeamammy

buffycat said:


> ah, we all think that is you now! thought we had a catwalk model in our midst!
> 
> lovely dress though!
> 
> maybe i could put up a photo of some random 6ft model!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

<<< this is me, far from the 6ft model!!! :rofl: i wish!!! xx


----------



## Reedy

owo said:


> Have you seen baby-love's entry in her journal. She is stopping her TTC journey.

I've spoken to her this morning & she wanted to say Hi & that she will pop on now & again. She is going to be spending a lot of time with her son Ethan & thinks having a baby around wont help matters & she needs to focus on Ethan right now x I'm sure she would love to hear from you all x x x x x


----------



## buffycat

makemeamammy - ah, you're still gorgeous!

ooh, i need food....not taking my lunch break until 2 today - need to pop to the town centre....


----------



## Chris77

Good Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

makemeamammy - I love your avatar! Very pretty!


----------



## owo

Hi Chris,

How are things your side of the Atlantic today?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo :hi:

VERY humid today! It's going to be very humid today and tomorrow. Tomorrow night and all through Saturday, we're getting a lot of rain and wind due to all the tropical storms. 

How's England today?


----------



## makemeamammy

hi chris, just out of curiosity [i know u've probably been asked this a million times already] but what time is it there with u at the mo? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been doing the *w* word!

I'll have to pop to Leah's journo. Hope she's ok. 

Nicky - As you can tell Im not the one to ask for advice in the bedroom dept!! But I hope that he gets his confidence back too. :hug: Why not try some of that horny goats weed?

Makemeamammy - Hiya love!!


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> hi chris, just out of curiosity [i know u've probably been asked this a million times already] but what time is it there with u at the mo? xx

Oh no problem - right now it's 8:44 am here in White Plains, NY.


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Hi Owo :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> How's England today?

I'm starting to think that what we had of a summer is over. It has definetely been colder the last couple of days and there are grey clouds outside at the moment.


----------



## Chris77

Summer is still lingering here for a bit. Although it's supposed to be in the 70's this weekend and all of next week.


----------



## Reedy

Its raining here as usulal & looks to be that way till about the middle of next week 


One good thing tho we had quite a large shopping centre in the city & they have now expanded it to make it even bigger which has come just in time for my birthday at the end of the month :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

That's fab news! :happydance: I LOVE shopping, much to DH's chagrin! lol


----------



## Reedy

I love shopping too shoes are my downfall but then you buy the shoes & then you need an outfit to go with them :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Just shopping in general is my downfall - but clothes especially. Lucky for DH I'm not a shoe freak. lol I have 1 or 2 comfy pairs and that's it Now slippers on the other hand....that's quite a different story!


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> that would be handy - and then we would know the same for you, Nicky, Lisa, Tracy, Reedy & Chris....


...and Lea?

Morning/Afternoon Ladies,

I hope all is well. Do we have any plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> and that's it Now slippers on the other hand....that's quite a different story!


You have hundreds of pairs of slippers??? :rofl:

Afternoon Lea :hi:

Plans for the weekend? well its another busy one friday night we have my sister her husband & my 2 nieces staying over then saturday will be spent decorating then saturday night going to se Lee Evans in Nottingham sunday is my day of rest i hope 

How about you?


----------



## LeaArr

I think I am weekend plan free. Husband got home last night, two days early I might note. It's always bittersweet when that happens. I am happy that he is home and well, but I was looking forward to having a couple more days to myself. My MIL thinks I'm horrible for thinking that way, but I think everyone needs their alone time so nuts to her!!

I think Husband and I are just going to :beer: and play video games. oh and :sex: of course :D


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> that would be handy - and then we would know the same for you, Nicky, Lisa, Tracy, Reedy & Chris....
> 
> 
> ...and Lea?
> 
> Morning/Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well. Do we have any plans for the weekend yet?Click to expand...

I missed that! What would be handy? :rofl:

Hiya Lea - you're here early today! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> and that's it Now slippers on the other hand....that's quite a different story!
> 
> 
> You have hundreds of pairs of slippers??? :rofl:
> 
> ?Click to expand...


Nah not hundreds but at least 7.


----------



## LeaArr

A crystal ball to see the future...know when all the :bfp: are coming. 

I didn't think I was that early, but I guess I usually don't make too many comments till I have my first coffee finished :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

No plans for this weekend. Because of TS Hannah - Saturday will be a complete wash out. So that'll be a good day to sleep late and play computer games and watch tv!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> A crystal ball to see the future...know when all the :bfp: are coming.
> 
> I didn't think I was that early, but I guess I usually don't make too many comments till I have my first coffee finished :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> that would be handy - and then we would know the same for you, Nicky, Lisa, Tracy, Reedy & Chris....
> 
> 
> I missed that! What would be handy? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> A Crystal Ball :rofl:
> 
> 7 pairs of slippers? wow thats a lot of slippers for one person x I want to get some new ones that say Mrs on one foot & Reed on the other :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> A Crystal Ball :rofl:
> 
> 7 pairs of slippers? wow thats a lot of slippers for one person x I want to get some new ones that say Mrs on one foot & Reed on the other :blush:

I think that would be cute. It would be wasted on me. I have tonnes of slippers cause I always get them for Christmas, but I never wear them cause I don't like having stuff on my feet when I'm at home :blush: :rofl:


----------



## owo

I'm like you LeaArr - I don't wear slippers i'm either bare foot or in socks when at home.


----------



## buffycat

i'm a socks type of gal too......

hi Chris....hi Lea......how you both doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry girls I keep *w*. 

Hi lea and Chris :wave:

Slippers - I have 4 pairs and I love them. I get really cold feet, my fave pair is are fluffy boots.

Weekend - I am going to watch my brother DJ at the custard factory in Brum on Sat. Friday Im not doing anything except watching the BB final!!


----------



## Lisa1984

SOrry i have been doing the *w* word again today!!!

Oh forgot to tell you yesterday I got a extremely faint line on my OPK YEEEEEHAAAAAAA :happydance:

It wasnt positive or anything but at least i saw a second line!!

I have pics on my phone but cant find the cable to transfer onto pc doh!!


----------



## makemeamammy

I have fluffy boot slippers too but my downfall is definately shoes and handbags-I've got 48 pairs of shoes and 20 handbags :-s df goes nuts when i bring another one home-actually bought a new handbag today but it's for my mum's birthday so i guess that's not so bad  

funny that the weather's no good down where all u girls are in England-it's beautiful up here in Scotland-very very unusual!!!!! xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeah its is gorgeous weather up here - warmer than this morning thats for sure lol


----------



## makemeamammy

hey Lisa-where abouts in Scotland r u from? x


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - Is that you?? In your pic??


----------



## makemeamammy

samba-i've just changed it again. it was me when it was the girl with the curly hair and purple cardigan. 

<<<that is the model on the alfred angelo website wearing the dress that I am getting for my wedding  (i wish it was me tho looool)


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> i'm a socks type of gal too......
> 
> hi Chris....hi Lea......how you both doing?

I'm going well. Thank you for asking. :)


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i'm a socks type of gal too......
> 
> hi Chris....hi Lea......how you both doing?

I tend to be barefooted quite often because I always forget about the slippers. :dohh:

Hiya Buffy :hi: I'm doing well thanks just a bit hungry and trying to wait for another 40 minutes for lunch.


----------



## Sambatiki

alfred angelo I love his dresses!!


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> I have fluffy boot slippers too but my downfall is definately shoes and handbags-I've got 48 pairs of shoes and 20 handbags :-s df goes nuts when i bring another one home-actually bought a new handbag today but it's for my mum's birthday so i guess that's not so bad
> 
> funny that the weather's no good down where all u girls are in England-it's beautiful up here in Scotland-very very unusual!!!!! xx

I have a HUGE weakness for handbags! I have tons of them - pisses DH off. i just tell him it's better to pissed off than pissed ON. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Whats everyone having for dinner tonight?
We were going to have Lamb chops with roast potatoes veg & gravy but both me & DH forgot to get the meat out of the freezer so we're no having a KFC :rofl: Bang goes that diet again


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collec...yID=32e5a88c-cbf1-498f-afcf-dbfca138c5d3&pg=0

That is one of the ones I'd like. But by the time I tie the knot it I doubt that design would be available


----------



## Sambatiki

Im having Fish and veg....... lots of carrots!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

tonight......potato wedges, beans and fish fingers.....

sounds like a kids meal but i like it!


----------



## makemeamammy

when r u tying the knot samba? i'm not til July 2010! that link is the same as the dress i'm going for??!?!!! how cool would that be-wearing the same dress-maybe with babies of same age 

chris-better to be pissed off than pissed on :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Whats everyone having for dinner tonight?
> We were going to have Lamb chops with roast potatoes veg & gravy but both me & DH forgot to get the meat out of the freezer so we're no having a KFC :rofl: Bang goes that diet again

NO idea what we're having for dinner. I didn't take anything out and DH is sick so don't know what he'll feel like eating. 

I absolutely LOVE KFC!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://www.alfredangelo.com/Collec...yID=32e5a88c-cbf1-498f-afcf-dbfca138c5d3&pg=0
> 
> That is one of the ones I'd like. But by the time I tie the knot it I doubt that design would be available

Beautiful Kerry!!


----------



## buffycat

ooh, i'd love to get married all over again (except for the cost!!)


----------



## owo

I'd love to be in my wedding destination all over again. St Lucia...hmmm sorry was daydreaming there :rofl:

We are visiting my Dad and his wife this evening and they are cooking roast beef with yorkshire pud and all the trimmings. We had it once round there and we both said how yummy it was and now everytime we go there they cook us the same, not that i'm complaining because it is really nice. Saves me messing around cooking roast dinners.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> alfred angelo I love his dresses!!

My dress was an alfred angelo:

https://www.houseofbrides.com/product.php?productid=7584


----------



## Reedy

Would love to be in my wedding destination too owo - Cyprus 
I would love to do it all again but without the stress & cost x it really does go by so quickly cant believe me & DH have been married for nearly 3 months already x 

I wore a maggie Sottero Dress called Sylvia it was gorgeous hopefully getting it dry cleaned & selling it x


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> Would love to be in my wedding destination too owo - Cyprus
> I would love to do it all again but without the stress & cost x it really does go by so quickly cant believe me & DH have been married for nearly 3 months already x
> 
> I wore a maggie Sottero Dress called Sylvia it was gorgeous hopefully getting it dry cleaned & selling it x

I went to Cyprus a few years ago and loved it. 
I can't believe you are planning on selling your dress. I don't think i could bring myself to do that. Even though i never plan to wear it again, i would feel strange selling it.


----------



## buffycat

still got my dress (been married for 7 years), can't remember what designer though (will have a look tonight)...

don't think i could ever part with it though....


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> alfred angelo I love his dresses!!
> 
> My dress was an alfred angelo:
> 
> https://www.houseofbrides.com/product.php?productid=7584Click to expand...

That dress is beautiful!!


----------



## LeaArr

It was the first and only one I tried on.

There are a few things that I would change about my wedding looking back on it now, but that is something that I wouldn't change in a million years. I love that dress.


----------



## NickyT75

Phew! Im cream crackered!! 

Been cleaning the house from top to bottom since I was on here this morning :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: & this is the 1st time I've sat down for hours!!

Barney (my Chihuahua) has been following me around with a confused :confused: expression on his face & constantly getting in my way :rofl:

He cant understand it when he's not the centre of attention & absolutely hates being ignored bless him 

I love everyones dresses - they are gorge!! xx


----------



## Chris77

My wedding dress is still hanging up in my closet! I really need to get it to the cleaners to have it preserved. It's been almost 16 months now.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Phew! Im cream crackered!!
> 
> Been cleaning the house from top to bottom since I was on here this morning :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: & this is the 1st time I've sat down for hours!!
> 
> Barney (my Chihuahua) has been following me around with a confused :confused: expression on his face & constantly getting in my way :rofl:
> 
> He cant understand it when he's not the centre of attention & absolutely hates being ignored bless him
> 
> I love everyones dresses - they are gorge!! xx

Barney sounds like my doxie Annie! ALWAYS under foot!


----------



## Sambatiki

Makemeamammy - Yes it is same dress!! But we're waiting until we have a baby. We were going to get married next year but cant afford to have the wedding I want and a baby!! 

Buffycat - Can I come round for tea???


----------



## Reedy

owo said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Would love to be in my wedding destination too owo - Cyprus
> I would love to do it all again but without the stress & cost x it really does go by so quickly cant believe me & DH have been married for nearly 3 months already x
> 
> I wore a maggie Sottero Dress called Sylvia it was gorgeous hopefully getting it dry cleaned & selling it x
> 
> I went to Cyprus a few years ago and loved it.
> I can't believe you are planning on selling your dress. I don't think i could bring myself to do that. Even though i never plan to wear it again, i would feel strange selling it.Click to expand...

I have ummmed & Ahhhhed about it but at the minute it is hanging on the back of the spare bedroom door & I havent looked at it since we came back I have photos of me in my dress to have memories of & with the money we make could go towards a break for me & DH (bcus we got married in Cyprus didnt have a honeymoon) 
I understand why some dont want to part with thier dress but I know I'll never wear it again & it will be stuck in the attic gathering dust


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Would love to be in my wedding destination too owo - Cyprus
> I would love to do it all again but without the stress & cost x it really does go by so quickly cant believe me & DH have been married for nearly 3 months already x
> 
> I wore a maggie Sottero Dress called Sylvia it was gorgeous hopefully getting it dry cleaned & selling it x
> 
> I went to Cyprus a few years ago and loved it.
> I can't believe you are planning on selling your dress. I don't think i could bring myself to do that. Even though i never plan to wear it again, i would feel strange selling it.Click to expand...
> 
> I have ummmed & Ahhhhed about it but at the minute it is hanging on the back of the spare bedroom door & I havent looked at it since we came back I have photos of me in my dress to have memories of & with the money we make could go towards a break for me & DH (bcus we got married in Cyprus didnt have a honeymoon)
> I understand why some dont want to part with thier dress but I know I'll never wear it again & it will be stuck in the attic gathering dustClick to expand...

I understand your point of view Reedy. However, since my mom bought my dress and it was about $2,000, she'd KILL me if I sold it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Girlies Im off home. 

Byeeee hopefully DF and I will get a session in tonight. Hopefully I'll enjoy it??!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> My wedding dress is still hanging up in my closet! I really need to get it to the cleaners to have it preserved. It's been almost 16 months now.

Me too. I'm glad i'm not the only one. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Have a good evening Kerry.

Your dogs sound like my hamster Charlie. Whenever i clean his cage he refuses to roll around the house in his ball like he usually does. Instead he sits right under my feet, almost like he's making sure i clean his cage correctly :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Girlies Im off home.
> 
> Byeeee hopefully DF and I will get a session in tonight. Hopefully I'll enjoy it??!!


Good evening Kerry, I hope you have a good session. Good Luck. Remember, horny goat weed :D


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Girlies Im off home.
> 
> Byeeee hopefully DF and I will get a session in tonight. Hopefully I'll enjoy it??!!

Bye Kerry! :wave: Hope you have a good session!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Have a good evening Kerry.
> 
> Your dogs sound like my hamster Charlie. Whenever i clean his cage he refuses to roll around the house in his ball like he usually does. Instead he sits right under my feet, almost like he's making sure i clean his cage correctly :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

I'm going to be heading home now. Hope you all have a good afternoon and evening.
xx


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Owo! Enjoy that yummy dinner!


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Kerry hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Owo

LOL @ your hamster! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Good night owo. take care dear.


----------



## Reedy

Bye Kerry hope you have a good session tonight x x

Bye owo hope you have a lovely evening x


----------



## Chris77

Lea, it's just you and me still working. :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off now too will speak to you all 2moro 

Chris & Lea hope your work day goes quick & remember 

IT'S FRIDAY TOMORROW WAHOOO :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Reedy.

Thank heavens for FRIDAY'S!!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

i cant find my phone cable and just took another opk which was a lot darker than yday.........is there any other way i can get this onto computer????? i want to show you's!!


----------



## buffycat

Lisa - we believe you!!!!

and we know what you will be up to for the next few days too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

i've never had even a glimmer of a line before!!!

im going to try sending it via bluetooth to the laptop!!!


----------



## Lisa1984

Yay i done it!!!!

Heres ydays (time and date as file name!)

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/090308180504.jpg

and heres todays:

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/CherubRawkz/090408174945.jpg

what do you think?

i know theyre not positive but its my 1st ever 2nd line!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I wish today was Friday. Argh!!


----------



## buffycat

Lisa, i'm so pleased that you got a faint line! at least they work!!!! :wohoo:

sigh, am tired now........still no :witch: either.....

am off home now, so will see you all tomorrow......

:hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies....

i hate being back at work, it's a bloody nightmare.

Lisa they are getting darker... should get dark in a few days. I did OPKs and i posted a series of them in the gallery


----------



## Chris77

K, I'm back from the auto body shop. Thank god for insurance - it's only costing us $500, the cost of our deductible to fix my car. $500 is still a heft sum of money but still much better than the $3,000 it would have taken to fix it.


----------



## Lisa1984

:happydance: i am so pleased :)

although i started taking progesterone today so dont know how that will affect the opks!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> K, I'm back from the auto body shop. Thank god for insurance - it's only costing us $500, the cost of our deductible to fix my car. $500 is still a heft sum of money but still much better than the $3,000 it would have taken to fix it.


Huzzah for insurance


----------



## Chris77

Well, it's just about that time! :yipee: 

Bye Lea - I'll see you tomorrow if not later tonight.


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one.


----------



## makemeamammy

ooooh all this exciting talk of wedding dresses!!!! samba-i'm just like u, really want to have a baby first. The wedding is booked for July 2010 and I've got my dress search narrowed down to three...

the Alfred Angelo 1136 (see avatar)
Maggie Sottero - Adelaide
Maggie Sottero - Michelle

would love to know other's opinions-I've tried them all on and absolutely CAN NOT choose-maybe i should get all three and wear one to the church, one to the dinner and one to the dance :rofl: if only!!!! xxx

Samba-good luck with the :sex: tonight, Lisa keep us posted on ur lines xxx


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - took another OPK this morning but wasnt as dark as yesterdays :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies!! 

Makemeamammy - I'll have a look at dresses today, my boss is off!! 

I had a successful :sex: session last night!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:, I didnt :cry: afterwards and enjoyed that much I had the big O. (not the ovulation sort either) Girls Im so happy atm I honestly thought Id never enjoy sex again!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lisa - Looks like that eggy is being released anytime soon!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lisa1984

:wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE 


Yipppeee :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy: Kerry got her Mojo back 

& you not the only one to get some action last night :blush::happydance:

Had my legs in the air after & DH was laughing at me :rofl:

How is everyone today x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys

Congrats n your successful session last nite Kerry (I also had an enjoyable one wooohoo!!) hopefully thats just what we needed to kickstart our libido's & it helps us get our BFP's

Lisa - keep testing with your OPK's at different times during the day to see if it gets darker, sometimes the surge happens very quickly & can easily be missed between testing if you leave too big a gap in between. Good luck hun xx


----------



## buffycat

hello!

Kerry - glad you got your mojo back!!!

and Reedy - did you have a pillow too?!


----------



## Sambatiki

GIRLS!!! 

IM SOOOO HAPPY FOR EVERYONE!!! Looks like there was something in the air last night! Most of BAW Clubs LEGS!!! :rofl:

Buffycat - Any news??


----------



## buffycat

no sign yet.....did an internet cheapie which was definitely a bfn.....i'm just assuming that i'm really late and that :witch: has stopped off somewhere for a holiday!


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - I hope that its a :bfp: instead. But I know that you dont want to get your hopes up! Hope that you will know one way or the other soon.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> GIRLS!!!
> 
> IM SOOOO HAPPY FOR EVERYONE!!! Looks like there was something in the air last night! Most of BAW Clubs LEGS!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Buffy - Yeah had a pillow too x


----------



## Lisa1984

Work is shite today (excuse my bad language).

Im seriously getting stressed out, roll on 5pm!


----------



## buffycat

nice one Reedy!

tell you what, i am soo glad it is Friday today.....it was so difficult getting out of bed this morning as well!

Lisa....i'm feeling the same too......feel like punching fat guy today......


----------



## Sambatiki

hey, isnt it our chocolate binge day??? 

Lisa - sorry *w* is crap


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> hey, isnt it our chocolate binge day???

Ahhh man I havent bought any either I'll have to make do with a special K bar instead :hissy:


----------



## owo

Morning All,

So glad it is Friday. Managed to have quite a good nights sleep last night, only woke up twice which is good for me since i've been PG. So not feeling quite as exhausted today as i usually do. 
Kerry - I'm so glad you had a successful session last night and you didn't :cry: It's a definate step in the right direction. DH was saying to me this morning that he still feels funny about us dtd as he doesn't want and i quote "his thrusting to cause an issue to LO" I know it wouldn't and i think logically he knows that to, but he is so happy that all is ok this time he doesn't want to jinx it. I just hope he can overcome this before i get to second tri when i hear you get really horny :rofl:

Lisa- Great news about the OPK's. Looks like you need to get :sex: ASAP to catch the little eggy.

Buffycat- How frustrating that you don't have an answer either way. Being in limbo sucks. If the :witch: is going to show i wish for your sake she'll hurry up so you know where you stand. Of course i hope even more that it's because the :bfp: is just round the corner.

Reedy -Sitting there with your legs in the air made me smile. Reminded me of me. I did that. DH used to encourage me and say "come on girl get those legs higher" :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

A young couple were in their honeymoon suite on their wedding night. As they undressed for bed, the husband, who was a big burly bruiser, tossed his pants to his bride and said, "Here, put these on." 
She put them on and the waist was twice the size of her body. "I can't wear your pants," she said.

"That's right and don't forget it," said the husband. "I'm the man in this family." 

With that, she flipped him her panties and said, "Try these on." He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. 

He said, "Hell, I can't get into your pants." 

She said, "That's right, and that's the way it's going to be until your damn attitude changes!"


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Owo!!

Glad you had a good nights sleep. I too hope that your OH can get over the :sex: thing. 9 months is along time without any.


----------



## Sambatiki

Do you want to know something funny???


----------



## buffycat

that's a good one!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Love the joke Kerry.
I know 9 months is a long time. I'm sure when i have the next scan and everything is still ok he'll feel more relaxed. He was really patient with me when i wasn't up for it after MC so it's now my turn with him. He's been so wonderful to me i can't really complain. He bought me flowers home last night because he felt bad that his snoring kept me awake the night before and i woke up exhausted yesterday.


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Do you want to know something funny???

Do tell.


----------



## Lisa1984

Im waiting on one of the guys bringing the rolls in!

I'm having sausage and fried egg!!


----------



## buffycat

owo, that is so lovely.....maybe i'll drop some hints to dh!

have you told many people yet by the way?


----------



## owo

Lisa1984 said:


> Im waiting on one of the guys bringing the rolls in!
> 
> I'm having sausage and fried egg!!

I miss fried eggs. I'm not allowed them now. I could really go a sausage sandwich with ketchup mind. mmm shame i have no way of getting one.


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> owo, that is so lovely.....maybe i'll drop some hints to dh!
> 
> have you told many people yet by the way?

The only people we have told are the immediate family, parents and siblings. oh and one of cousins knows because i chatted with her when i MC as she had been through the same thing. We are waiting for the 12 week scan to tell everyone. If everything is still fine by then, i'll be telling the world :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Last night :blush:

DF made sure he stayed inside then yoinked my legs over his shoulders saying 'that should keep the lickle buggers in'!! I thought it was funny :rofl:

Owo - Its not long now until your next scan!! :wohoo: OH sounds such a sweetie!

Lisa - Yummy


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Last night :blush:
> 
> DF made sure he stayed inside then yoinked my legs over his shoulders saying 'that should keep the lickle buggers in'!! I thought it was funny :rofl:

OMG kerry I nearly spat my tea all over the computer screen :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: GO DH :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooops sorry reedy :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

I cant stop singing "I KISSED A GIRL AND I LIKED IT" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

don't think you should be singing that whilst at work Lisa....the rumour mill might start working overtime!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Me either are you listening to radio 1?


----------



## buffycat

no, just my ipod.....anything interesting on radio 1? i seriously need to put some more stuff on my ipod....!


----------



## Reedy

Wish I could listen to music at work :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mine needs updating too. All I listen too is Kylie


----------



## makemeamammy

hi ladies-i'm on a day off today :happydance: so I'm on a lot later than everyone else but don't feel too jealous as I am working saturday and sunday :-( 

Lisa-post more opk's up when u get a chance so we can all guess when that eggy is on it's way!

Kerry loved the joke and desperate to hear this 'something funny'! 

also let me know what you all think of dresses when u get a chance

woo, who's all looking forward to big brother final tonight?! i think it's gona be rex or rachel who gets it!! xxx


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeah got radio one on!!

"I can ride a bike with no handlebars, no handlebars" :rofl:

I will post another OPK later on tonight, dont think it will be great though!


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> "I can ride a bike with no handlebars, no handlebars" :rofl:

I dont get it :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sambatiki said:


> Last night :blush:
> 
> DF made sure he stayed inside then yoinked my legs over his shoulders saying 'that should keep the lickle buggers in'!! I thought it was funny :rofl:


makemeamammy - Hiya :waves: Its rubbush that you have to work this weekend! What job do you do??


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> "I can ride a bike with no handlebars, no handlebars" :rofl:
> 
> I dont get it :blush:Click to expand...

its a stupid song they play on Radio 1 all the time!


----------



## makemeamammy

i am a carer looking after people with learning disabilities in residential care so it's mostly shift work. Only work pt though as I have one more year left of uni, what about u? x


----------



## Reedy

Reedy said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> "I can ride a bike with no handlebars, no handlebars" :rofl:
> 
> I dont get it :blush:Click to expand...

OMG I'm so dumb just re-read it :blush::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies :hi:

VERY VERY humid here today and a storm is a brewin!

DH is still sick so taking him to the doctor's after work, if I can get him in. If not, he'll stop at the doc's on his way to work tomorrow.


----------



## Sambatiki

I work for a bike importer


----------



## Sambatiki

hi chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

:wave: Kerry

I got me a large cappuccino! :yipee: So should be bouncing off the walls pretty soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

Bouncing off walls! ITS FRIDAY peeps


----------



## Chris77

I LIVE for weekends! :rofl:

I have an hour and a half meeting at 9 am. :hissy: I hate meetings. I always fall asleep in them. :blush:


----------



## Lisa1984

What will i make for dinner tonight ladies?

I was thinking a curry or a sweet and sour pork?


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont know what Im having DF is on lates so its meal for one :cry: But Im sure I'll manage


----------



## Chris77

I'm hoping we'll go to Friendly's tonight for dinner. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Friendly's and they make the BEST peanut butter cup sundaes!! 

When I pick up DH from work I'm gonna tell him Friendly's will get him better quicker. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

sounds like a devious plan to me


----------



## makemeamammy

i'm such an idiot-wanted to try out one of the pg tests i got (just to see how they work really) as obv. haven't been ttc this month and when i opened it i was so fiddly trying to get it out of the pack it fell into the sink :dohh:

but the good news is my sink isn't pregnant :rofl: xxx


----------



## Chris77

Oh no! Don't worry I once dipped the wrong side of the pee stick. :dohh: 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Smile.jpg


----------



## Reedy

we're having DH's home made chilli con carne tonight yum 

Right I'm off to tesco to do the shopping hope you all have a great weekend speak to you all on monday 

Byeeee x x x x x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Thought you ladies would get a kick out of this. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Schwarting_Sick_Dead.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> we're having DH's home made chilli con carne tonight yum
> 
> Right I'm off to tesco to do the shopping hope you all have a great weekend speak to you all on monday
> 
> Byeeee x x x x x x x x

Bye Reedy :wave: Have a good weekend!


----------



## makemeamammy

kerry-i'm a meal for one tonight also as df is working a late and then going to a stag do!!! - i took a pretend huff saying he had to make up for leaving me alone all evening and half the night but secretly looking forward to my night in alone on front of tv with crisps and a bowl of custard-yummy!!!

omg just watching lunch time news, has anyone been hit by the flooding? think it's mainly in s.wales, devon etc. xx


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - have fun!! 

makemeamammy - :rofl: @ sink isnt preggers!! TBH I should hope it isnt have you got the space in your bathroom for a little sink??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I have been busy again today, in the shop for the last time this afternoon as next week I am taking on reception as well as my PA role so am off the rota woohoo :happydance: hoping I can get on here to chat more again too since I won't be in the main office anymore :happydance: 

Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend, OH and I are visiting his family tomorrow and then just chilling out for the rest of the time, how about everyone else?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy!! :hugs:

Just chillin this weekend. DH is going in to work on Saturday and we're supposed to have torrential rain and wind so I'll just be sitting in front of the tv with my laptop on my lap.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi chris :hug: same weatherwise here by all accounts - how crap!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl:

Makemeamammy - We'll have to sneak in the chatroom later!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya tracy :wave:

Yes its about time your work let you have more BNB time!! My mojo is back! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Caffeine kicked in!  :headspin:


----------



## makemeamammy

ooh yay sounds good! i've quickly become a BnB addict i reckon-df also thinks so! Nope, def don't have room for a little sink and can u imagine the trouble i would have trying to toilet train it!! probably for the best although i think the sink is quite dissapointed :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris......:wave:

*IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## makemeamammy

Chris77 said:


> Caffeine kicked in!  :headspin:

:rofl: :rofl: i'm very jealous right now Chris-I'm allergic to coffee so i never get the caffeine rush :cry:


----------



## owo

sink not being pregnant made me smile.
I couldn't believe it when i heard about the predicted rainfall and winds for the south west. I'm in the south-east it is looking very grey out there and has been raining on and off but no where near a storm. I guess Summer is officially over. :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Chris......:wave:
> 
> *IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hiya buffy! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Caffeine kicked in!  :headspin:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: i'm very jealous right now Chris-I'm allergic to coffee so i never get the caffeine rush :cry:Click to expand...

OH NO!! That sucks ass!! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> sink not being pregnant made me smile.
> I couldn't believe it when i heard about the predicted rainfall and winds for the south west. I'm in the south-east it is looking very grey out there and has been raining on and off but no where near a storm. I guess Summer is officially over. :hissy:

Good news is that it'll be back in a year. :rofl:


----------



## owo

I have to limit caffeine :hissy:

ok ok i promise to stop going on about what i'm not allowed to have.


----------



## Sambatiki

owo said:


> sink not being pregnant made me smile.
> I couldn't believe it when i heard about the predicted rainfall and winds for the south west. I'm in the south-east it is looking very grey out there and has been raining on and off but no where near a storm. I guess Summer is officially over. :hissy:

Did summer ever find its way here??? 

Makemeamammy - Noticed your ticker :wohoo:!! We could keep each other company through BB9. You could try Pro plus or red bull!!


----------



## Chris77

That's okay, you can whine. We'll let ya!


----------



## owo

Thanks Chris
Kerry - i know what you mean i too wonder whether it actually arrived.


----------



## makemeamammy

i've tried pro plus before and the heart palpitations and CRAZY nightmares i had for three days afterwards make me not want to go there again  

woohoo BB9, in the chatroom, be there or be square 

just think of it this way girls, next time summer is on it's way we might all be wishing it away because we'll be liked beached whales on our sun-loungers :rofl: xxx


----------



## Chris77

Shit, I gotta run into a meeting. :hissy: 

I'll see you ladies in about 90 minutes.


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon ladies :)


----------



## owo

Hiya Babylove how are you and how is your son doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

makemeamammy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Caffeine kicked in!  :headspin:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: i'm very jealous right now Chris-I'm allergic to coffee so i never get the caffeine rush :cry:Click to expand...

Me too, I developed an intolerance to it when I was pregnant and still can't touch it - I get palpitations, shakes and feel dizzy and sick! so annoyed cos I love it! I drink de-caff tea and coffee now but it is just not the same:hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

ahhh leah. Knew you'd miss us too much :rofl: hiya (again)


----------



## baby.love

Hey owo, we are all ok..Just tired, but we have decided to look at TTC again in 6 months! Ethan is fine, happy as always bless him....Hows you hun?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Babylove - hope you are ok?

OWO - how is that little bean doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG you poor things I dont know what I'd do without my red bull!! I dont drink tea or coffee though.


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't like red bull, too sweet for me!


----------



## baby.love

lol Kerry :hi:


----------



## baby.love

:hi: golcarlilly hun you ok? I am pretty good today ta hun x


----------



## golcarlilly

Bit fed up still - AF still here can't believe it!!


----------



## owo

Tracy - I don't know how you can drink decaf tea. I tried it when got :bfp: as a way to keep having tea but without the caffeine. Tasted vile, had to spit it out :rofl: so now i limit myself to two cups a day. One in the morning and one at lunchtime.

Little bean seems to be doing fine. Still making me tired, despite feeling awake this morning for the first time in ages, due to good nights sleep i'm now starting to feel like i need a nap. Nausea has eased off this week and my spots have almost gone. I did read that hormones start to level out this week so hopefully my body is now just getting used to them and not having the severe reactions giving me nausea and spots. I'm really glad i had the scan though, because if i didn't know all was ok i would have been panicking by now :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

So glad for you OWO, hopefully you will be 'blooming' next trimester :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - Nice to hear that your feeling better. Ive got loads of spots atm!! 

Tracy - Have you made another appointment?


----------



## makemeamammy

YAY YAY YAY :happydance:

just found out I'm definately immunised against rubella so can definately go ahead and start ttc after :witch: comes...she's due tomorrow but at the mo i'm not sure she's gona come on time coz i don't have any symptoms!! oh well, at least i don't have to wait another month or two-absolutely delighted!!! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies,

Happy Friday everyone. 
He's done it again. I don't think I can take much more of this crap. TTC has been put off for an indefinate period of time again.


----------



## owo

Hi LeaArr - oh no that sucks. Can't believe that. Did he give you a reason or did he just say no.


----------



## destiny27

hi all :wave:


----------



## owo

makemeamammy said:


> YAY YAY YAY :happydance:
> 
> just found out I'm definately immunised against rubella so can definately go ahead and start ttc after :witch: comes...she's due tomorrow but at the mo i'm not sure she's gona come on time coz i don't have any symptoms!! oh well, at least i don't have to wait another month or two-absolutely delighted!!! :happydance:

That's great news. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## baby.love

LeaArr i am so sorry hun :hugs: 
Destiny27 :hi: hun, hows those cute little kittens?


----------



## destiny27

they're doing great will post photos in a minute :D:cloud9:


----------



## Sambatiki

leaArr - WTF whats happend?? Why???


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi destiny :wave:

Makemeamammy - Thats fab news!! COME ON :witch: makemeamammy wants to start to TTC


----------



## Sambatiki

'I can ride my bike with no handlebars' AGAIN!!! FFS radio one!! :gun: :ninja: :gun:


----------



## destiny27

hi samba :D

I too had to put ttc on hold... again :cry:


----------



## makemeamammy

LeaArr...so sorry hun, what happened? This is my greatest fear-that df will just randomly change his mind. xx


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> Hi LeaArr - oh no that sucks. Can't believe that. Did he give you a reason or did he just say no.

He gave me a huge list of BS excuses. I think it just boils down to him not being ready. I just wish he hadn't waited til the very last second to totally veto the idea. 
I'm just numb now.


----------



## LeaArr

destiny27 said:


> hi samba :D
> 
> I too had to put ttc on hold... again :cry:


I'm sorry to hear that. :hug: This is such a horrible rollercoster.


----------



## destiny27

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

whats he going to do if its too late lea? 

Im so so so so sorry :hug: I wish he'd stop messing you around. Its not fair on you.


----------



## baby.love

LeaArr said:


> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> hi samba :D
> 
> I too had to put ttc on hold... again :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. :hug: This is such a horrible rollercoster.Click to expand...

Thats the 3 of us then! i am so sorry girls :hugs: lets hope we can all move over soon x


----------



## destiny27

baby.love said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> hi samba :D
> 
> I too had to put ttc on hold... again :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. :hug: This is such a horrible rollercoster.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the 3 of us then! i am so sorry girls :hugs: lets hope we can all move over soon xClick to expand...

:hug: for you too :)


----------



## LeaArr

If it's too late, it's too late. I am pretty sure it isn't though. I'll just hang around and see what happens I guess. 
I was so livid last night. He dropped this on me like a ton of bricks it seemed. Looks like he is thinking of leaving his job. I was yelling saying to him that this is supposed to be a partnership, not just him being in his head then dropping bombs on me. How am I supposed to be understanding when he doesn't tell me anything? 

I am still going to stick around the forums though. I'm rooting for all of you. I want you all to get your :bfp: so that I can live through you guys. Loads of pressure hey :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> hi samba :D
> 
> I too had to put ttc on hold... again :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. :hug: This is such a horrible rollercoster.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the 3 of us then! i am so sorry girls :hugs: lets hope we can all move over soon xClick to expand...


At least we aren't alone. :hug:


----------



## owo

I'm so sorry LeaArr i really feel for you and babylove and destiny.
I hope that your time comes soon.
:hugs:


----------



## destiny27

I told my oh last night that he dont tell me anything, he thinks im a mind reader and im not, not even as if he's pressured into ttc it was his idea he wanted a baby with me, (i wanted another one btw)
I was a little nasty to him and said he was only with me because he thinks im a baby making machine :(

now i think about it,it was childish of me to say such a thing lol

:blush::dohh:

yet he still said he loved me when he went to work :D:cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Right girls i am off for now, To my fellow Team Kokopelli WTT girls, big :hugs: we can keep each other sane through this journey, and to the rest of you ciao for now! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Bug hugs to LeaArr Baby.love & Destiny sorry you are having to wait again :hugs: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Ditto - :hug: from me to you all too!


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> Right girls i am off for now, To my fellow Team Kokopelli WTT girls, big :hugs: *we can keep each other sane through this journey,* and to the rest of you ciao for now! xx

here here. see you later :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Ok back from my meeting. Can't really tell you what it was about as I have the attention span of a chipmunk. :rolf: All I know is that I have to go into Manhattan for a 2 hour meeting in 2 weeks. :hissy:

Looks like I missed alot - gonna have to catch up.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Hi LeaArr - oh no that sucks. Can't believe that. Did he give you a reason or did he just say no.
> 
> He gave me a huge list of BS excuses. I think it just boils down to him not being ready. I just wish he hadn't waited til the very last second to totally veto the idea.
> I'm just numb now.Click to expand...

Oh Lea!! :hugs: That really sucks, I'm so sorry! We girls need to go :ninja: on his ass! :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k200/vmb2008/Funny%20Stuff/PMS.jpg

Something to lighten the mood


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k200/vmb2008/Funny%20Stuff/PMS.jpg
> 
> Something to lighten the mood

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

glad you like it chris!


----------



## buffycat

nice one Kerry!!!

LeaArr Baby.love & Destiny .....i'm sad to hear that you're going to be waiting a little longer (Lea - those excuses sound a bit crap if you ask me though!)

but i hope that you do stay with us.......if only to stop us from going completely insane (apart from Kerry, i think she lost it a while ago!) :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....what date is your meeting in Manhatten....you fancy lunch???!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris....what date is your meeting in Manhatten....you fancy lunch???!!

Buffy, my meeting is actually 4-6 pm. It's on September 17th. Are you here then?


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Me..... mad..... wtf?? :rofl: :rofl: To be honest I dont think I ever really HAD it!! 

Do you like the new jacket DF bought me?? 


https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh256/unknownkillaz/-straight-jacket.jpg


----------



## owo

very funny Kerry. i think i need one of those too :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Here Kerry, Owo and everyone else..... I got a pill for ya!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/9b7fe57edb28a657300a824e6e20be8d.jpg


----------



## owo

I have days like that too. Usually work related :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Keery - nice jacket!

and Chris - i need one of those pills! or a packet at least!

i'm not in NY until Sept 20th! darn!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Keery - nice jacket!
> 
> and Chris - i need one of those pills! or a packet at least!
> 
> i'm not in NY until Sept 20th! darn!

oh damn!! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

aww how cool would that have been to meet up!


----------



## Chris77

We could still meet up though Buffy!


----------



## LeaArr

:flower: Thanks girls. I am smiling now.


----------



## owo

Well the end of Friday worktime is upon me...yipee:happydance:
Hope you all have a great weekend and we'll speak again next week.
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Owo :wave: Have a good weekend!

Lea, glad we were able to make you smile.


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> We could still meet up though Buffy!

we can indeedy! still haven't sorted out what we are doing whilst we are in NY....though we are there for 3 full days...! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Great! Are you staying in NYC for the full 3 days?


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k200/vmb2008/Funny%20Stuff/PMS.jpg
> 
> Something to lighten the mood

Ha ha ha ha! you just cracked me up!! :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

we are....staying in upper west side....belle claire hotel......

right i'm off home now....

hope you have a lovely weekend Chris....byeee! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy! :wave:

Have a great weekend!


----------



## makemeamammy

so then kerry who's gona win? my predictions are:

3rd-Mikey
3nd-Rex
1st-Rachel


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Im here!!

I put:-
Mickey
Darnell
Rex
Sara
Rachael

But I want rachael to win OMG Im so excited


----------



## makemeamammy

me too, i think sara is going first and then darnell...we shall see. i'm eating custard yummy!!! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Went to the chatroom but it doesnt seem to be working. Can you get in?? 
ooooooh Im so excited. Awww look at them dancing. :cry:


----------



## makemeamammy

i'll go try right now, why is rex being a bum?


----------



## Sambatiki

AAAARRRRGGGHHHH DARNELL!!

Coz rex is a [email protected]!! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

nope can't get it going, have u got msn? that's darnell a goner so both our predictions so far r pretty poor lol


----------



## Sambatiki

yeah I'll PM you my addy. Might be easier than BNB.

oooooh got a very nice line on my OPK!! Will post them on my journo shortly


----------



## makemeamammy

ooh cool, minute df gets home jump him :-D xx


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, Yay for the line on opk!! :happydance:

I'm hoping I won't get a dark line for at least another couple of days yet, but who knows. I'm having a ton of cm - no EWCM though.


----------



## Chris77

It's FINALLY 4:30 pm!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Blech...work sucks! Gonna go pick up the hubby and go to dinner. ;-)


----------



## LeaArr

BAH!! When is this day going to END!?!?


----------



## makemeamammy

hi girls so today I started my ttc journal!!! How exciting!!! AF hasn't made her appearance yet but I've got a feeling she's flying nearby. Still gona be in here to chat with all u lovely ladies too-hope ur all gona share my journey coz i sure love sharing urs :) xxx


----------



## destiny27

morning ladies (and any men that lurk :D )


----------



## Sam86

morning everyone. Although i think there won't be many of us at work on a Sunday.

I'm working til 6pm tonight. day off on Tuesday. Me and my mum are off wedding dress shopping seeing as we've actually set a date now.

Anyone else working today, say hiiii
xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Afternoon ladies - i updated my opk thread with another 2 pics - dont seem to be getting any darker though :hissy:

I cleaned my oven today - its all sparkly (saddo!)


----------



## destiny27

i gave up with opk's im supposed to ov in 4 days but still no line, not even a faint one :(

i still do them so i know when i ov :D


----------



## Chris77

I feel your pain Destiny. I'm getting lines but they're not positive yet and I'm on day 17, think I O'd somewhere in the low to mid 20's last month. So frustrating! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

my temps have gone up today so looking good...
:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls...well today's the day that my son starts pre-school :cry: How is everyone?


----------



## destiny27

I'm tired moody depressed :hissy:
told my oh i wanted to go back to my mums last night in temper :blush::hissy:

other than that I'm great :D
hows you then?:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: Oh babes you really are going through it at the moment. We all say things in a temper(i tell DH to pack his bags most of the time) I hope it all sorts itself out for you. As for me! i am so emotional right now its silly, i am excited for my son but as selfish as it is i am sad for me! i hate the thought of being without him for 2 mornings a week. I'm sure i'll be fine though and i know he will love it.


----------



## destiny27

awww :hugs:
i miss mine when they go off to school, i have nothing to do so have to come on here and annoy people lol


----------



## baby.love

Good plan hun! but today i am having a hair cut to cheer myself up :happydance: plus DH is off this week so it will be like having a kid here anyway..It will be next week when the house is quiet that it hits me.


----------



## destiny27

lol i always tell my oh i have 4 kids to look after... he always asks where the 4th is and I just look at him :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: bloody men huh! cant live with them and cant spend their money without them!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girlies!! 

Nice weekend?


----------



## destiny27

morning samba my weekend was ok til last night lol hope you had a good weekend :happydance:

also had a faint line on an opk faint line is better than no line,
:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Destiny - Fab news on the OPK. Sorry that you and OH had another arguement!


----------



## Reedy

Morning All x 

Leah - How was Ethan this morning when you took him to school? I'm sure he'll have a fab time & hope everything goes well this afternoon x What time is the appointment? Will be thinking of you both x

Destiny - Sorry to hear you had an arguement with OH x :hugs:

Kerry - Morning :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good weekend reedy?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Baby.love - Im sure you'll love having a couple of hours to yourself once you get used to it hun :hugs: & Ethan will be so excited when he gets home xx


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Nicky :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Good weekend reedy?

Had a fab weekend thanks Kerry x Went to see Lee Evans on saturday he was brilliant so funny :rofl: I would def recommend going to see him live x 
Also went into Curry's yesterday & bought myself a Wii :happydance:

Morning Nicky x


----------



## destiny27

i wanna get a wii but dont see it happening in the near future, got one when they was new out sold it 2 weeks later and now wish i hadn't lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Glad you had a great weekend. I LOVE our Wii! Yesterday DF and I where playing the Sports games. Whoever lost had to an excercise of the winners choice!! I had DF doing sit ups, star jumps :rofl: !! What games have you got?

Destiny - I cant believe you got rid of your Wii!!


----------



## Reedy

We got a package which was £224 we got the wii 2 remotes wii sports Mario kart & the steering wheel cant wait to play on it x 

We got it over 10 months I paid £22 deposit then £22 for the next 10 months wont really notice it which is good x 

My sister has one too she has got wii fit which I'm hoping to borrow x 
They have loads of games 

Destiny - Cant believe you sold it x


----------



## destiny27

I cant believe i got rid of it either :cry:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - Monday again eh!! UURGGH!

Went to the pics last night, saw The Strangers - scary!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Lisa

I hate scary films & that one would scare the hell out of me x your very brave think I'll stick to chick flicks & comedies :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lisa - I can't do scary either!! Im a wimp!

Reedy - We've got mario carts too!! Its fab!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - DH has just been in town & bought another steering wheel :happydance: cant wait to play it tonight 


What did everyone do at the weekend?


----------



## Lisa1984

We went with 4 of our friends, it was a good evening but scary lol!!

I love horror films even though they scare the crap out of me!

Zombie films are my fave!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi everyone! hope all had a fab weekend-I was working during the day but managed to get in a good old chinwag with my best friend and drank 3 bottles of wine-oops!!! needless to say I was NOT feeling great the next day at work! :dohh:

I've got a wii too-I got it as part of my phone contract so I def don't notice it coming out as I would be paying the same money on my phone anyway-downside is I didn't have a choice of phone and the one i got is horrible but hey!

also got wii fit and I've got to admit i've only used it 3 or 4 times-need to get off my butt and do it more often! 

Also as some of u know I started my journal over the weekend (even though I still haven't made it to CD1) so if ever u wanna nip over and have a look feel free  xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi makemeamammy!! 

Love your journo sweetie, how cool was BB! 

Reedy - We'll have to play against each other on the internet! :rofl: But Ive not worked out how to get our wireless connected!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi Kerry- BB was fantastic and glad to hear u jumped df afterwards! lol. 

Ooh ooh, I wanna play online too-once I work out how it's done-ours was connected to the internet but we changed providers so need to figure it out again. xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - We'll have to play against each other on the internet! :rofl: But Ive not worked out how to get our wireless connected!

Sounds like a plan I'll have to ask DH how you get it connected & I'll let you know x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls :) just got back from picking Ethan up! he is giving me the silent treatment at the moment...He didnt bat an eyelid when we left him so all good :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeah we can have BAW Club Mario Karts competition!! 

If anyone figures out how to get connected can you let me know. Ive tried a few times but just can't get it working.

I wonder where Buffycat & Owo are??


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - DH said you have to let us practice first :rofl:

Leah - Hope Ethan doesnt stay quiet too long. We want to no what he got up to today & If he had a good time


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Leah :wave: 

He'll have loads of fun today! and you'll get some peace and quiet. Until he gets back!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Your DH can practise first I suppose! :rofl: But tell him to be afraid..... very afraid!! :rofl: :devil: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey....sorry, been working....

needed to log on though, just go an email from my mum to say that my friend had a baby girl this morning

i knew the baby would be born today as it was a planned c-section, but it doesn't stop me from wanting to cry.....am really gritting my teeth as i write this....:cry:


----------



## baby.love

God my son was starving! bless him i guess a morning at school is hard work..Judging by his top he done a lovely painting :rofl: but the teacher said Ethan found it hard to stay still for 2 minutes...I hope he settles into it and calms down a bit.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi buffycat - :hug: I know its hard! 

Baby.love - Its all new and exciting for him, he'll calm down once he's settled. But looks like he had a Fab time.


----------



## Reedy

Leah - Glad Ethan had a good day at school x

Buffy - :hug::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

thanks Kerry/Reedy...

and my bloody mother isn't helping either......

she sent an email saying "you ok with all of this?".....does she not realise that getting upset at work isn't exactly a good idea, and crappy emails like that just drive the knife in that one extra bit! blimey, i've had since March to get used to the idea.....

:hissy::growlmad::hissy:

and to top it off i forgot my ipod so have to listen to fat guy whinging, farting, moaning all day.....

please give me strength!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

Buffy who is fat guy?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

Just go in to work - have to catch up with everyone!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Maccy and I where talking about how long it takes to get over a MC. Ive decided that you probably never do really get 'over' it. It just gets to a point where you have more good days than bad. Bless you mum as you know she's probably trying to help, but not doing very well! BIG :hug: and hope you start to feel a little better soon.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Yeah we can have BAW Club Mario Karts competition!!
> 
> If anyone figures out how to get connected can you let me know. Ive tried a few times but just can't get it working.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> that sounds FAB! You all should get a subscription to pogo.com! Then, we can play games with each other. They have a new Monopoly game and it's fab - I am totally addicted now and played the game the whole weekend!
> 
> Lea - glad Ethan went to school ok.
> 
> Destiny - sorry you and DH had an argument - and - I can't believe you sold your Wii!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa - I LOVE horror movies too! Although it's been awhile since one has really scared me.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> thanks Kerry/Reedy...
> 
> and my bloody mother isn't helping either......
> 
> she sent an email saying "you ok with all of this?".....does she not realise that getting upset at work isn't exactly a good idea, and crappy emails like that just drive the knife in that one extra bit! blimey, i've had since March to get used to the idea.....
> 
> :hissy::growlmad::hissy:
> 
> and to top it off i forgot my ipod so have to listen to fat guy whinging, farting, moaning all day.....
> 
> please give me strength!!!! :hissy:

Oh no Buffy!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

fat guy is the person i sit next to at work.....also know as fat git or fat ba**ard....

he does nothing all day, and then complains of how much work he has...also picks his nose quite frequently too - most likely to paid twice as much a me too....


----------



## Chris77

Buffy - just buy fat guy a box of doughnuts every morning, so he'll be too busy eating and won't complain! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Buffy - just buy fat guy a box of doughnuts every morning, so he'll be too busy eating and won't complain! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: Morning Chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry :hi:

How was your weekend? I think ovulation is right around the corner for me! :happydance:

This is my last week of school so busy doing reports and whatnot. Next week is the extra credit week and I need it for my Marketing class. Been thinking about not continuing.....it's really HARD!! I'm so torn because I like it, but it's ALOT of work and when all is said and done, it's going to cost us upwards of $60,000 :shock: DH says it's fine but I'm not so sure. :muaha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Good weekend thanks!! Hoping that you dont have to wait too much longer for the BIG O!


----------



## Chris77

Me too! It's driving me insane! My eggs are so lazy! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Reedy! :wave:

How are you today?


----------



## buffycat

wow Chris that is such a lot of money.....i guess we take our dducation system for granted in the UK....even though Uni isn't completely free, it doesn't cost anything like that......


----------



## makemeamammy

Morning Chris - $60,000!!!!!!! wow-glad uni isn't that expensive for me-we're soooo lucky to have our tuition fees paid!

Buffy - :hug: so sorry about this-I found out yesterday my df's ex is expecting-happy for her but can't help wish it was me!

Leah- so glad Ethan got on ok-don't worry about him not sitting for long-I'm a student teacher in my final year and have done Nursery placements and that's to be expected on the first few days.

Also, did anyone else hear about the toddler who got swept down the drain and survived? Was on lunch time news a few mins ago!


----------



## Reedy

I'm good thanks Chris - Cant believe how much you'll end up paying, I would love to do a course but I cant afford to do one just yet (would be impossible if I had to pay that much) 
There is a new college opening up near us so hoping they'll do some evening classes would love to take a class in photography & sign Language x

Makemeamummy - Hi how are you? x


----------



## Chris77

I know it's so difficult! There is financial aid (which we have so I don't have to pay anything back until after I graduate, and I get $2,000 per calendar year from my job) but that's just about it. There's scholoraships and financial aid that I don't have to pay back but DH and I don't qualify for that. :cry: So, I basically have financial aid every quarter to be all paid back in 30 years starting 6 months after I graduate.


----------



## Chris77

I'm writing a report now for my HR Management class on the advantages and disadvantages of employer monitoring e-mail and internet usage. :rofl: :rofl: Hmmm.... a little ironic, eh? :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi Reedy-i'm good thanks, in limboland waiting for :witch: to hurry up and appear but feeling good apart from that.

Chris-that must be a hard report coz surely there are no positive's to employer's monitoring internet usage :rofl: - oh, other than that might help them get the employees to do some work!!

I'm kind of the same, everyone is entitled to tuition fees to be paid but the amount of loan or grants u get depends on income-i'm not entitled to much, just the minimum non-income loan but on the up side it does mean that i'm not gona have too much debt when i leave uni-probably about £4000


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> I'm writing a report now for my HR Management class on the advantages and disadvantages of employer monitoring e-mail and internet usage. :rofl: :rofl: Hmmm.... a little ironic, eh? :rofl:

Im assuming that you are mainly going for the advantages!!


----------



## Reedy

God I feel sick today & really gone off eating food hardly ate at all yesterday think I might be coming down with something :cry:

Just had a look at a website & i should be OV & most fertile between the 12th to the 14th september so lots of sexytime for DH & I over the weekend


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm writing a report now for my HR Management class on the advantages and disadvantages of employer monitoring e-mail and internet usage. :rofl: :rofl: Hmmm.... a little ironic, eh? :rofl:
> 
> Im assuming that you are mainly going for the advantages!!Click to expand...

But of course!! I can't really think of any DISadvantages! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Afternoon Ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Leah! :hi: How are you today?


----------



## Marg_27

this is where I sound really thick... what is BAW? sorry :(


----------



## Chris77

Marg_27 said:


> this is where I sound really thick... what is BAW? sorry :(

You're not thick!! BAW = Bored At Work


----------



## LeaArr

Freakin' tired. how are you?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Freakin' tired. how are you?

I'm ok - had a large cup of coffee so not too tired atm.


----------



## Reedy

Hi LeaArr & Marge :hi:


----------



## buffycat

hi Marg!

Hi Lea!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya girlies, only just caught up with all my work, so busy today - started my new job (alongside my old one) today !

Had a nice weekend apart from a couple of hours on Sat aft when OH and I had a big heart to heart, I just keep getting so emotional about TTC and we seem to just argue much more than normal, we have decided that it is just the stress of TTC and that we are still not 'over' the miscarriage, the fact that my periods are just still all over the place is making us feel like we will never get a :bfp:, anyway, after the chat the air has cleared and I feel close to him again (had started to feel like we were strangers) so hopefully we will be more chilled and maybe that will help with the TTC 

Sorry for long winded rant:blush:!!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> thanks Kerry/Reedy...
> 
> and my bloody mother isn't helping either......
> 
> she sent an email saying "you ok with all of this?".....does she not realise that getting upset at work isn't exactly a good idea, and crappy emails like that just drive the knife in that one extra bit! blimey, i've had since March to get used to the idea.....
> 
> :hissy::growlmad::hissy:
> 
> and to top it off i forgot my ipod so have to listen to fat guy whinging, farting, moaning all day.....
> 
> please give me strength!!!! :hissy:

Mothers!! mine is just tactless in the extreme so I totally sympathise! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea :wave:

Hi Marge welcome to BAW!! 

Hi tracy :wave: Glad you and OH have a heart to heart. You need to get everything off your chest sometimes.


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracey - Good that you & DH had a heart to heart & feel better for it :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

:wave: Hi reedy and kerry :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy.....i know how you feel.....

we went shopping at the weekend, and i was asking completely random questions on the way home like......do you think we will ever have children.....and.....do you agree that if we get a bfp then we tell no-one until after 12 weeks.....etc etc.....

my af was really late this time, hence i got all het up about it all again......i just feel lucky to have my hubby right by my side though.....i know now that i will cry tonight, what with my friend having a baby, and my mother being a pain.....

and ps, you're allowed to rant as much as you like!


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - :hugs: its so hard isnt it hun?

Tracy - glad you & OH have cleared the air, this TTC business is hard enough without misunderstandings & things hanging over you :hugs:

everyone else - wish I had a Wii :hissy: im so jealous! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - You have to get a Wii so we can have Mario Karts BAW competition. How are you feeling today?

Buffycat - A good :cry: is good for you. Just make sure you get a nice big cuddle from DH. In the meantime here's one from me :hug: Not as good as DH's or the fact its only virtual, but Id give you a real one if I could.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:


----------



## buffycat

Hi Nicky :hi:

ttc is really difficult .....don't think i ever expected it to be like this.....perhaps i just assumed (niavely) that coming off the pill and having lots of :sex: would do the trick....!

you guys and this place keeps me sane though......!

i don't have a wii though......far too energetic! :D


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Buffy - :hugs: its so hard isnt it hun?
> 
> Tracy - glad you & OH have cleared the air, this TTC business is hard enough without misunderstandings & things hanging over you :hugs:
> 
> I agree!! :hugs:
> 
> everyone else - wish I had a Wii :hissy: im so jealous! xx

ME TOO!!!! I want a Wii so badly but DH wants a Playstation 3 instead - because he uses his PS2 just sooooooooooooo much!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy I just can't stop :cry: at the moment, at anything and everything - my friend leaving work, OH being cross with me, arguing with DD, memories, sad movies, how cute my cats are (???!!!) you name it :blush: I am just a big pile of hormones:rolleyes: I think Kerry is right it does do you good to have a good :cry: Here is a :hug: from me too hun xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Buffy I just can't stop :cry: at the moment, at anything and everything - my friend leaving work, OH being cross with me, arguing with DD, memories, sad movies, how cute my cats are (???!!!) you name it :blush: I am just a big pile of hormones:rolleyes: I think Kerry is right it does do you good to have a good :cry: Here is a :hug: from me too hun xx

Tracy I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

golcarlilly said:


> Buffy I just can't stop :cry: at the moment, at anything and everything - my friend leaving work, OH being cross with me, arguing with DD, memories, sad movies, how cute my cats are (???!!!) you name it :blush: I am just a big pile of hormones:rolleyes: I think Kerry is right it does do you good to have a good :cry: Here is a :hug: from me too hun xx

hug for you too....and if i make it up to Poundstretcher... i will definitely come and see you!

how's the new job going?


----------



## Sambatiki

I didnt realise either how much it would consume me. 

Just wondering, has anyone thought that BNB makes wanting a baby harder??


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - new job is boring, still doing my old one as well though so have more to do in general - hoping to get good news re: pay increase or else I am going to have to look for a new job - no way am I doing two jobs for the same pay as I was getting for one !! trouble is if I do have to leave I am going to have to stop TTCing for 6 months until I become eligible for maternity pay again so really don't want to go down that route! Are you still coming up? 

Kerry I have thought for a while that coming on here makes the wanting worse but just can't stay away from all you lot!!


----------



## NickyT75

Dont think I could cope without BnB TBH

sometimes it feels harder but at least I feel as though im actively trying & not just leaving it up to chance. its also lovely to hear about my buddies getting their much wanted BFP's... sorta gives me hope about getting mine xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I didnt realise either how much it would consume me.
> 
> Just wondering, has anyone thought that BNB makes wanting a baby harder??

A little b/c I find myself a tad bit obsessed whereas I probably wouldn't be otherwise. And it's also a little disheartening (although still very happy for these women) to hear so many women getting their bfp's when that's all you've dreamed about for years (regardless of the time length TTC). 

Having said that, it does help a great deal to meet and talk with other women who are going through the same things as me and understand my feelings.


----------



## golcarlilly

I have been reading more about agnus castus for regulating my cycle and seems that it inhibits your libido!! it is also known as chaste berry - so I suppose that explains it! I am deffo not going to try it cos OH will have a fit if I dont want to :sex: plus how on earth am i going to get a :bfp: if I am never in the mood!!


----------



## Reedy

I tried coming off BnB for a bit when we were WTT but couldnt keep away altho I tend to stick to here & General Chat. I have been in to TTC but I'm not charting or using OPKs so dont really know much about it all so cant offer any advice x 

I love coming in to BAW though & talking to you girls x you make me laugh & keep me sane (or rather make me go that bit crazier each day :rofl:)

:hug: to you girls :kiss::flower:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I understand how you feel. DH and I haven't had :sex: in at least a week b/c I just haven't been in the mood. PLUS, I wasn't ovulating so I really didn't feel like exerting energy. :rofl: But I do understand where you're coming from though. 

About Agnus Cactus - you can't take that if you're on any medication - check with a doctor or herbalist before trying. (Not to sound like a tv ad)


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok I have to go now, hope can get on here earlier tomorrow see you later girls :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracey have a nice evening :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy :wave: Have a nice evening and I hope you feel better! :hugs:

WOW, I just realized it's almost Noon! :happydance: This day is FLYING! :yipee:


----------



## Marg_27

Arrr... bored at work! I see :dohh: lol 
Wel, can I b BWOS? (bored while off sick)
Hey every1 btw :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Marg_27 said:


> Arrr... bored at work! I see :dohh: lol
> Wel, can I b BWOS? (bored while off sick)
> Hey every1 btw :thumbup:

Hope you feel better soon Marg x :hugs:

Chris - I think today has gone really quick too its 5.10pm wahoo only 20 minutes till home time 

Whats everyone got for dinner tonight? We've got lamb chops with roast potatoes, veg, & gravy ooh & some mint sauce too yum might treat myself & DH to a dessert too :happydance:


----------



## Marg_27

Thaqnx Reedy :) already my dinner-roast beef n all the trimmings...yum :)


----------



## Sambatiki

There is no way that Id have coped going through MC and the day to day heartache of TTC without BNB. But reading the BFP announcements gets me down, like most of you have said its lovely to see ppl getting them (more so for me the girls that have been through MC). Just wondering that was all.

Tracy - have a super night!!

Marg - Hope you get better soon.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Marg hope you are feeling better soon.

Im BWOS at the moment too but unfortunately im goin to be BAW again tomorrow boooo!

I'll probably spend most of my day working on my CV & looking for another job LOL xx


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - our cycles are very close this month eh? Im a day behind you but my last 2 cycles have only been 27 days so we'll probably be testing at the same time.

Wouldn't it be cool if we both got our BFP's on the same day??? xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Marg_27 said:
> 
> 
> Arrr... bored at work! I see :dohh: lol
> Wel, can I b BWOS? (bored while off sick)
> Hey every1 btw :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Marg x :hugs:
> 
> Chris - I think today has gone really quick too its 5.10pm wahoo only 20 minutes till home time
> 
> Whats everyone got for dinner tonight? We've got lamb chops with roast potatoes, veg, & gravy ooh & some mint sauce too yum might treat myself & DH to a dessert too :happydance:Click to expand...

Yummy! I might make some chili with meat for dinner. I have chocolate chip ice cream with dark chocolate syrup and whipped cream for dessert!


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off to have a yummy dinner & whoop DH's ass on mario kart :rofl:

Hope you all have lovely evenings speak to you all tomorrow x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

byeeee


----------



## Chris77

Night Reedy! Good luck whipping DH's butt! :rofl: 

4 more hours left for me before home time. :cry: But 1 of those hours is my lunch, so technically only 3 "working" hours.


----------



## buffycat

> Yummy! I might make some chili with meat for dinner. I have chocolate chip ice cream with dark chocolate syrup and whipped cream for dessert!


ooh, dinner at yours tonight then!!!

sorry, had to go to a meeting.....and i have no idea what to have for dinner tonight either!

but Kerry what you asked earlier, well, as difficult and as heartbreaking it sometimes is to see others get bfps, i still need to come to bnb. Like Chris said, it's a place where i know that i really am not alone in what i am going through, be it the days where i just want to cry, or even some of the happier days when we talk about disappearing off home at lunchtime for a bit of nookie!

Seriously though, without this place i really would go stir crazy......plus, you're all my buddies now, i couldn't do without my daily fix!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Chris77

I feel the same as Buffy. I often think of everyone here when I'm offline as well. 

That's why you all have to get pogo so we can chat and play games together at night - although that would be a little hard with the 5 hour time difference.....


----------



## LeaArr

Finally it's lunch time. 

DH and I had a bit of a breakthrough this weekend. He apologised for hurting me. He knows this is killing me, but he really isn't ready. He said that he could be ready as soon as next cycle, but I'm not getting my hopes up. He told me to keep up with the prenatals, so that's a good sign that it will happen some time before the end of the year. :dance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hope he makes his mind up once & for all Lea hunni xx


----------



## Marg_27

Ive just realised how bad my speeling n gramma was in my last post :blush:
note to self-dont post in a hurry!
Thanx every1 for ur well wishes, ive been off bout 8 weeks now, bit fed up tob honest :(
Was off originally for appendicitis, after my op I luckily fell pg, but unfortuantely mc :( so now Im off til after my holiday-a week on sunday-not that Im counting :happydance:
Just thort Id fill u all in with my useless info!

Nicky- hope u hav a good 1st day back

Jus had 2 do a bit of editing, didnt read the posts properly-oops x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Finally it's lunch time.
> 
> DH and I had a bit of a breakthrough this weekend. He apologised for hurting me. He knows this is killing me, but he really isn't ready. He said that he could be ready as soon as next cycle, but I'm not getting my hopes up. He told me to keep up with the prenatals, so that's a good sign that it will happen some time before the end of the year. :dance:

Well that's good, at least! I hope he makes up his mind quickly for you!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

Well didnt manage to beat DH at Mario Kart its quite hard getting used to having a steering wheel :rofl:

Did everyone have a nice evening? x


----------



## buffycat

hey Reedy!

i lost 2lbs at fat world! yay! :wohoo:

other than that, didn't do much.....

are you going to have a rematch tonight?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Girlies!!! 

Reedy - You need to thrash his ARSE!!! :rofl:

Buffycat - CONGRATS on the weight loss!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Marg - Sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy 
Fab news about losing 2lbs well done x :happydance:
Yes def on for a re-match, it was really good fun we were laughing so much it was really good to spend time together doing something other than watching tv x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x
I will beat him lol
We found out how to get online you go into the weather forcast bit on your main menu, you need the code for your wireless router x


----------



## buffycat

good on you Reedy!

DH has a xbox, but the games on there are a bit heavy for me......ww2 fighting etc etc....

sooo bored today!


----------



## Reedy

Know what you mean Buffy DH has a PS3 but all the games are boring like Fifa Tiger woods & a few others 
So glad I now have my wii


----------



## buffycat

my brother and i have bought my mum a nintendo DS for her birthday.....tis her 60th, so we included the brain training game - luckily she will see the funny side of that! She'll probably really enjoy it though!

am stuk on a conference call at the moment....lots of people droning on....i feel like telling them to get a life!


----------



## Reedy

I'm sat here doing nothing for the 2nd day this week Its nice not having anything to do so I can come on here all day but it does get boring & makes the day drag so much x 

How are you feeling today anyway? x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Im back in work today (unfortunately!) BORED stiff already too! xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Morning everyone,

Buffy-my mum has a nintendo ds and is OBSESSED with the brain training games! it's really brought out her competitive streak-seeing if her brain is younger than her friends lol!

How is everyone today? I'm good-trying to chill out about the lack of :witch: situation. Not gona worry to much about that temperature issue either-saw on FF it could be coz I had all that wine the night before.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky and makemeamammy!! :wave:

I bought my mum a DS for her birthday and she loves it!! (so do I)!! 

Did anyone watch The Children on ITV last night??? WTF!!??


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - yeah I watched that it was on last week too & again next monday I havent got a clue who it could be I dont think it will be the lad though think that will be too obvious 
I think it will either be her dad or her dad's girlfriend


----------



## buffycat

morning all!

i did watch The Children....tis a bit wierd to be honest.....

and Reedy, i am feeling better today...had a big cry last night, but found out my granddad died last night too (we weren't close at all as he and my dad didn't get on) still sad though.......


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky & makemeamummy 

Buffy glad your feeling better & sorry to hear about your grandad x :hugs:


----------



## Marg_27

Morning all :)
How is every1 today?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

Very :sleep: today! DH had to be at work very early this am so I'm a whole 45 minutes early for work. Got my large cappuccino though! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Marg & chris
Hope your both well x


----------



## Chris77

I'm well thanks, albeit a bit :sleep: and VERY horny!! :blush: I told DH when we get home tonight we're DTD and I get to use my pre seed tonight! :happydance: 

How ar you doing?

<~~~~~ Gets excited over lube! Really needs her head checked! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ Chris! Pre-seed is very good actually (apart from the application bit which is a bit embarrassing if you are laying in bed with DH watching your every move! - I'd recommend slipping to the bathroom to insert before climbing into bed)

The lube itself is very good but I have to be careful and use it 'on the sly' without DH knowing coz last time we tried it he got 'performance anxiety' which really upset me & meant we missed one of my fertile days and also wasted a tube of lube!!!

Ah the wonders of TTC eh??!!! xx


----------



## Reedy

What's Preseed? & what does it do? 

was really tired last night but DH wanted to BD I was about to say no but thought 'this could be when I get pregnant so if i say no I could miss out' so DH got his way he's loving this TTC lark :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> What's Preseed? & what does it do?
> 
> was really tired last night but DH wanted to BD I was about to say no but thought 'this could be when I get pregnant so if i say no I could miss out' so DH got his way he's loving this TTC lark :rofl:

Preseed is a sperm friendly sperm. It provides the ideal environment for those little swimmers to live longer!


----------



## Marg_27

Im ok thank u :) Bit bored, but been doin the usual :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::comp: to try n keep occupied!

I was wondering that too.. wot is pre-seed? I get its lube, but more info?


----------



## Marg_27

oops, posted too soon dint i? lol


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> LOL @ Chris! Pre-seed is very good actually (apart from the application bit which is a bit embarrassing if you are laying in bed with DH watching your every move! - I'd recommend slipping to the bathroom to insert before climbing into bed)
> 
> The lube itself is very good but I have to be careful and use it 'on the sly' without DH knowing coz last time we tried it he got 'performance anxiety' which really upset me & meant we missed one of my fertile days and also wasted a tube of lube!!!
> 
> Ah the wonders of TTC eh??!!! xx

Nicky, thanks for the recommendation! 

_Excuse me...pardon me....gotta go lube _


----------



## Chris77

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> What's Preseed? & what does it do?
> 
> was really tired last night but DH wanted to BD I was about to say no but thought 'this could be when I get pregnant so if i say no I could miss out' so DH got his way he's loving this TTC lark :rofl:
> 
> Preseed is a sperm friendly sperm.!Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: @ sperm friendly sperm! Little preoccupied ya think? :dohh: I meant to say.... it is a sperm friendly LUBE that helps the little guys live longer.


----------



## Marg_27

hmmm is this available in the uk? Ive never heard of it b4!


----------



## Chris77

Yes, you can buy it online - actually I think it's only available on-line.


----------



## Marg_27

fab! will hav to hav a look :)


----------



## Chris77

How are you doing today Marge?

BTW, I LOVE the tinkerbell avatar!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh everyone has been BAW today!! :rofl:

Marg - Try ebay for pre-seed.

Got to watch The Children next week as I have to know who did it. I think that the Step mother did it. Really dont like the way its written, think its quite confusing (I know its supposed to be) but very hard to follow. I dont think I'll be around too much today as Ive loads of *w* to do today. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

I wish I had loads of work to do today! :growlmad: I was so BAW yesterday that I did all my school reports!


----------



## Chris77

Something to make us all laugh! 

WEEK AT THE GYM
If you read this without laughing out loud, there is something wrong
with you. This is dedicated to everyone who ever attempted to get into a
regular workout routine.

Dear Diary,
For my birthday this year, my daughter (the dear) purchased a week of
personal training at the local health club for me. Although I am still
in great shape since being a high school football cheerleader 33 years
ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try. I
called the club and made my reservations with a personal trainer named
Belinda, who identified herself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and
model for athletic clothing and swim wear. My daughter seemed pleased
with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a
diary to chart my progress.
MONDAY:
Started my day at 6:00 a.m.Tough to get out of bed, but found it was
well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Belinda waiting
for me. She is something of a Greek goddess - with blond hair, dancing
eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!! Belinda gave me a tour and
showed me the machines. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in whi ch
she conducted her aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring!
Belinda was Encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already
aching from holding it in the whole time she was around. This is going
to be a FANTASTIC week-!!
________________________________
TUESDAY:

I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door.
Belinda made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air
then she put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the
treadmill, but I made the full mile. Belinda's rewarding smile made it
all worthwhile.
I feel GREAT-!! It's a whole new life for me.
_______________________________

WEDNESDAY:

The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the
Counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a
hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to
steer or stop. I parked on top of a GEO in the club parking lot. Belinda
was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club
members.
Her voice is a little too perky for that early in the morning and when
she scolds, she gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest
hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Belinda put me on the stair
monster.
Why the hell would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity
rendered obsolete by elevators? Belinda t old me it would help me get in
shape and enjoy life. She said some other shit too.
_______________________________

THURSDAY:

Belinda was waiting for me with her vampire-like teeth exposed as
her thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help
being a half an hour late - it took me that long to tie my shoes.
Belinda took me to work out with dumbbells. When she was not looking, I
ran and hid in the restroom. She sent another skinny bitch to find me.
Then, as punishment, she put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank.
_______________________________

FRIDAY:

I hate that bitch Belinda more than any human being has ever hated
any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny,
anemic, anorexic little cheerleader. If there was a part of my body I
could move without unbearable pain, I wo uld beat her with it. Belinda
wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you
don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the damn barbells or
anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off
and I landed on a health and nutrition tea cher. Why couldn't it have
been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?
________________________________
SATURDAY:

Belinda left a message on my answering machine in her grating,
shrilly voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing her
voice made me want to smash the machine with my planner; however, I
lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching
eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel.
________________________________
SUNDAY:

I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go
and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year
my daughter (the little shit) will choose a gift for me that is fun --
like a root canal or a hysterectomy. I still say if God had wanted me to
bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds!!!


----------



## Reedy

Chris - :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

That was ACE Chris!!


----------



## buffycat

:rofl:

that about sums up why i am not foolish enough to join a gym!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I thought you'd all get a kick out of that! :rofl:

Hiya Buffy! :hi: Fat guy complaining today?


----------



## buffycat

he wasn't here this morning - claimed he was working from home!

now if you believe that you will believe anything! he's just gone in search of the chocolate machine....


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> he wasn't here this morning - claimed he was working from home!
> 
> now if you believe that you will believe anything! he's just gone in search of the chocolate machine....

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

he's back.....his lunch consists of a bag of cheese and onion crisps and a snickers bar...

really healthy!


----------



## Chris77

Well, at least that'll keep him quiet for a few minutes! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

quiet?!?!? 

the sound he made whilst eating the crisps was similar to that of a farmyard!

and the way that he eats snickers too......bites all the chocolate off the outside...and then eats the inside (and yes the caramel/nuts go everywhere!)


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Something to make us all laugh!
> 
> WEEK AT THE GYM
> If you read this without laughing out loud, there is something wrong
> with you. This is dedicated to everyone who ever attempted to get into a
> regular workout routine.
> 
> Dear Diary,
> For my birthday this year, my daughter (the dear) purchased a week of
> personal training at the local health club for me. Although I am still
> in great shape since being a high school football cheerleader 33 years
> ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try. I
> called the club and made my reservations with a personal trainer named
> Belinda, who identified herself as a 26-year-old aerobics instructor and
> model for athletic clothing and swim wear. My daughter seemed pleased
> with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a
> diary to chart my progress.
> MONDAY:
> Started my day at 6:00 a.m.Tough to get out of bed, but found it was
> well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Belinda waiting
> for me. She is something of a Greek goddess - with blond hair, dancing
> eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!! Belinda gave me a tour and
> showed me the machines. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in whi ch
> she conducted her aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring!
> Belinda was Encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already
> aching from holding it in the whole time she was around. This is going
> to be a FANTASTIC week-!!
> ________________________________
> TUESDAY:
> 
> I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out the door.
> Belinda made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air
> then she put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the
> treadmill, but I made the full mile. Belinda's rewarding smile made it
> all worthwhile.
> I feel GREAT-!! It's a whole new life for me.
> _______________________________
> 
> WEDNESDAY:
> 
> The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying the toothbrush on the
> Counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a
> hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to
> steer or stop. I parked on top of a GEO in the club parking lot. Belinda
> was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club
> members.
> Her voice is a little too perky for that early in the morning and when
> she scolds, she gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest
> hurt when I got on the treadmill, so Belinda put me on the stair
> monster.
> Why the hell would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity
> rendered obsolete by elevators? Belinda t old me it would help me get in
> shape and enjoy life. She said some other shit too.
> _______________________________
> 
> THURSDAY:
> 
> Belinda was waiting for me with her vampire-like teeth exposed as
> her thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help
> being a half an hour late - it took me that long to tie my shoes.
> Belinda took me to work out with dumbbells. When she was not looking, I
> ran and hid in the restroom. She sent another skinny bitch to find me.
> Then, as punishment, she put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank.
> _______________________________
> 
> FRIDAY:
> 
> I hate that bitch Belinda more than any human being has ever hated
> any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny,
> anemic, anorexic little cheerleader. If there was a part of my body I
> could move without unbearable pain, I wo uld beat her with it. Belinda
> wanted me to work on my triceps. I don't have any triceps! And if you
> don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the damn barbells or
> anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off
> and I landed on a health and nutrition tea cher. Why couldn't it have
> been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?
> ________________________________
> SATURDAY:
> 
> Belinda left a message on my answering machine in her grating,
> shrilly voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing her
> voice made me want to smash the machine with my planner; however, I
> lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching
> eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel.
> ________________________________
> SUNDAY:
> 
> I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go
> and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year
> my daughter (the little shit) will choose a gift for me that is fun --
> like a root canal or a hysterectomy. I still say if God had wanted me to
> bend over, he would have sprinkled the floor with diamonds!!!

That was actually hanging on the wall in my gym for a while.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> quiet?!?!?
> 
> the sound he made whilst eating the crisps was similar to that of a farmyard!
> 
> and the way that he eats snickers too......bites all the chocolate off the outside...and then eats the inside (and yes the caramel/nuts go everywhere!)

OMG! :rofl: What a slob! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Leah! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - You'd hate me then! Im terrible at nibbling chocolate bars. Twix's nibble the chocolate from around the edges, eat the biscuit then the caramel!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Buffycat - You'd hate me then! Im terrible at nibbling chocolate bars. Twix's nibble the chocolate from around the edges, eat the biscuit then the caramel!! :rofl:

That's what I do too!!!!! I thought I was the only weird one! :rofl: Actually I eat the caramel first, then the biscuit.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I save the best for last! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Buffycat - You'd hate me then! Im terrible at nibbling chocolate bars. Twix's nibble the chocolate from around the edges, eat the biscuit then the caramel!! :rofl:
> 
> That's what I do too!!!!! I thought I was the only weird one! :rofl: Actually I eat the caramel first, then the biscuit.Click to expand...

I do that too :rofl: I always eat the chocolate off first lol kitkats are the best


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: We're all just so weird! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Thats the only way to eat KitKats.... isnt it??? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I do that with Reese's Butter Cups - I eat all the chocolate and then I'm just left with the yummy peanut butter!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Thats the only way to eat KitKats.... isnt it??? :rofl:

Definitley :rofl:

Oooh now have a craving for a kitkat instead stuck eating grapes :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

i'm all for eating things strangely, but he is just so messy and noisey with it

you don't want to see his pc keyboard either - i swear it is alive - it is disgusting!

oh, and i eat lasagne bottom-up, without turning it all over as well!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i'm all for eating things strangely, but he is just so messy and noisey with it
> 
> you don't want to see his pc keyboard either - i swear it is alive - it is disgusting!
> 
> oh, and i eat lasagne bottom-up, without turning it all over as well!

:rofl:

When I eat stuffed shells and manicotti - I eat all the cheese first and then the noodle. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I peel grapes, eat the skin then the grape after!! :rofl: :rofl: If we are like this now, who knows what we're going to be like when preggers with odd cravings aswell! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

i peel grapes too but i put the skin in the bin!!! looool-df looks at me like i'm completely insane! oh god-i can see us being the kind of girls who end up craving coal when they're preggers :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I peel grapes, eat the skin then the grape after!! :rofl: :rofl: If we are like this now, who knows what we're going to be like when preggers with odd cravings aswell! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I know what you mean! And I have strange cravings even now! Like last week, I had plain Lays Potato Chips and dipped them in ketchup. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Lays is the US & European name for Walkers......strange really....

dipping in ketchup is a good idea though! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Well day 1 of being back at work is almost over thank god... Im shattered so it'll be an early night for me I think!! xx


----------



## Chris77

And it's real yummy too!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Well day 1 of being back at work is almost over thank god... Im shattered so it'll be an early night for me I think!! xx

The first day back is always the worst! I'm glad it's almost over for you though.


----------



## Reedy

Glad your first day back is almost over Nicky - How you feeling?


----------



## LeaArr

:hissy:

The management at my office has done it again. The d-bag that I was training just got promoted above me! They didn't even post the position. He doesn't even deserve it! 
What else is going to happen this month?? I'm done!! :cry: :hissy: /rant


----------



## NickyT75

Feelin OK I suppose, just knackered!

Im not exactly 'full of the joys of spring' but now that my 1st day is over with im pretty sure it'll slowly get better.

Thanks for asking :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :hissy:
> 
> The management at my office has done it again. The d-bag that I was training just got promoted above me! They didn't even post the position. He doesn't even deserve it!
> What else is going to happen this month?? I'm done!! :cry: :hissy: /rant

Oh no! Leah that really sucks! :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Reedy

Lea - Thats appalling that someone you trained got promoted above you. Have you spoken to your manager about it? x 
:hug::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

There's no point. What's done is done and they are going to give some bs reason. All the assistants in my department are pissed that they didn't even post it. There are at least 3 people that deserved that promotion more than he did. I think there is going to be a bunch of people leaving after this.


----------



## Marg_27

hey all :)

Chris- Im feeling ok 2day thanks- and thanx bout my avatar, I do like fairies-esp tink, will be in my eliments when we go to disneyland Paris a week on Sunday-not that Im counting :) :)
oh and :rofl::rofl: bout the week at the gym!!!!!! Class!!

Sambatiki- Thanks I will hav a browse round ebay for it :)

How is everybody else this miserable rainy day? (well its miserable and rainy in England)


----------



## Chris77

I hate people who can't manage correctly! It's just common sense not rocket science people! :growlmad:

Something similar happened to me at a previous job.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Sorry. :hug: There are laws against it over here. But as always there are loop holes. 

Nicky - Glad that work went ok today. It does defo get easier, any news on the redundancies??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Sorry. :hug: There are laws against it over here. But as always there are loop holes.
> 
> Nicky - Glad that work went ok today. It does defo get easier, any news on the redundancies??

Oh yeah,I had forgotten about that. Nicky, any word?


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks ladies. I had a good vent with all the other assistants and I feel better now. One of these days, I'm going to come in here with happy news :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I hope so too!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Thanks ladies. I had a good vent with all the other assistants and I feel better now. One of these days, I'm going to come in here with happy news :rofl:

I'm glad you're feeling a little bit better. I DEMAND good news from you tomorrow!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Geez, that's a lot of pressure :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: Geez, that's a lot of pressure :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Heating up my lunch now - Chili with ground beef! :happydance: Told DH this am that I was having chili for lunch and he said, "Thanks for the warning dear." :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

sorry peeps, had to do some *w*....

off home now....so will see you all tomorrow....

:wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - :rofl: :rofl: How considerate you are for warning DH!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy - BTW, I think fat guy made a visit to my office today! Someone handed in a form to me with food stains all over it! :rofl:

Kerry - I figured it was best to forewarn him before the :sex: session! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - :rofl: :rofl:

Buffycat - Have a super day! 

Hmmm anyone seen natalie recently?? Hope she's ok


----------



## Chris77

I was just thinking that Kerry! I havent' seen Nat for a few days! I hope she's okay as well.


----------



## Reedy

I'm off home too 
Chris enjoy the Chilli x 

Speak to you all 2moro x x x hope you all have a lovely evenings with lots of :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm off home too
> Chris enjoy the Chilli x
> 
> Speak to you all 2moro x x x hope you all have a lovely evenings with lots of :sex: :winkwink:

Bye Reedy! Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye reedy

Im away too!! 

Byee everyone. Have a lovely night xxx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave:

Have a good night!


----------



## Chris77

Off to lunch - be back in an hour.


----------



## NatalieW

hey girls...

I'm fine. I not allowed on this site at work and getting home late.

I'm so exhausted.... any good news??? I haven't read alll the posts yet


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hugs: How are you feeling hun?

Nope nothing new. I'll be ovulating in the next day or two so planning on some good :sex: tonight when we get home from work and tomorrow. Other than that not a thing.

What about you?


----------



## NatalieW

hey chris,

I'm good. stressed with work and just very very tired. I've booked in for my first midwife appointment in two weeks :happydance: craving savory food, still like my choc but not really interested tho.

Get :sex: catch that egg... how are you predicting it OPKs/temping? I can't remember what you were using.... (also i have serious pregnancy brain)


----------



## Chris77

YAY about your appt! :happydance: I can't wait to see your scan!

I'm using opk's - really can't be bothered with temping.


----------



## NatalieW

oh cool!

I'll get a scan I think in about 6 weeks!

Are you OPKs getting darker?


----------



## Chris77

YES! See my journal - it's very detailed. lol So, judging by my O pain, my cm and the diarrhea, I should get a positive opk tonight! :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

ooooh fab!!!! get :sex: :sex:


----------



## Lisa1984

Evening all - i have been properly MIA the last couple of days, work really busy again!!

Hope I havent missed much!


----------



## Sam86

ready for my 10 n half hour shift now :( boooo xx

ps - morning all!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Sam

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Sam & Nicky :hi:


----------



## buffycat

morning all! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Campers!!! HI DE HI!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - There are only 2 days between our cycles!! 

Buffycat - Are you getting ready for some serious hanky panky!!


----------



## Sam86

haha not even 10am and i've already had 2 pints of mixed beers.
hard life working in a bar :rofl:

no wonder my belly looks like i'm 5 months pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sam - You alcoholic you!!! :rofl: :devil: :rofl:


----------



## Sam86

Sambatiki said:


> Sam - You alcoholic you!!! :rofl: :devil: :rofl:

i'm cleaning the linessss, i gotta test the beer after to make sure its okay!!! :shy::shy: haha


----------



## Sambatiki

That old chestnut!!! I used to be a nightclub manager! How many lines are you 'cleaning'??


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - wooo hoo only 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Your not excited are you lisa?? :rofl: Best of luck hun!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - There are only 2 days between our cycles!!

I mentioned this a couple of days ago but you must've missed my post!

We are only 1 day apart tho & my cycles are only 27 days so I think we are due :witch: at the same time (hopefully we both don't see her for the next 9 months eh?) :happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I really hope so!! Are you going to :test: or see if the ole hag turns up?


----------



## Sam86

Sambatiki said:


> That old chestnut!!! I used to be a nightclub manager! How many lines are you 'cleaning'??

:rofl:12. And i'm all done. Time to go upstairs, open up and do some work!! :( booooo


----------



## buffycat

sorry, had to go to a meeting! how rude!

anyway, yes, DH and I are revving up for some serious :sex:.....have to work out my dates later actually, and i will be doing lots of opks this time round....actually might order some more in....ooh, and i'll be giving preseed a go too! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Sam - Rubbish that you have to do work. However did you know that BNB time is work?? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - You'll be armed with supplies, for a nice late sept/Oct :bfp:


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi all, hows is everyone today? Just wanted to say to all the American girls that I'll be thinking of u all tomorrow on the horrible anniversary xxxx

Also-still no sign of :witch: yet so CD39 it is then :-( xxx


----------



## buffycat

39?? is that normal for you?


----------



## makemeamammy

well yes and no...i've been averaging about 36 days but can have longer ones coz am quite irregular at times-pain in the bum!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - Wish the old hag would turn up for you. I cant imagine how frustrating it must be for you


----------



## makemeamammy

lol thanks hun :hugs: just looked at my ff chart and that's just as confusing-i'm up and down like a yoyo and I just realised that actually this is CD40!! :hissy: 

oh well!


----------



## buffycat

that is soooo not good! any chance of a bfp though?


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - I really hope so!! Are you going to :test: or see if the ole hag turns up?

I need to test on Fri 19th coz im going to a wedding so need to know if it's ok to drink :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

makemeamammy - that must be really rotten having long cycles :hugs: have you tested just to rule that out tho? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Any excuse!! Im going to a wedding too on the 20th!! So I might :test: on the 19th too. I suppose I could wait until FMU on the 20th but.......... :rofl: I am weak!


----------



## Lisa1984

I doubt I am pg anyway, even if i was the progesterone brings on the :witch:


----------



## Reedy

makemeamummy - cant believ your on CD40 i would be going insane altho dont know what mine will be like till the end of the month when i get my first proper AF since coming off the pill altho fingers crossed :witch: doesnt show & I get a lovely birthday present of a :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi: 

Gotta catch up.....


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> Hi all, hows is everyone today? Just wanted to say to all the American girls that I'll be thinking of u all tomorrow on the horrible anniversary xxxx
> 
> xxx

Thank you so much mammy! :hugs: DH's stepfather was a firefighter who lost his life on 9/11. So thank you for the thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

HI CHRIS :wave:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Kerry I got me some last night!! :happydance:


----------



## owo

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around the last couple of days, had lots of 'W' to do. I've still got a few things i have to get done today aswell. But i should be back tomorrow a lot more once i've got these tasks done. Just wanted to let you girls know that i hadn't deserted you.
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo :hi: Missed ya! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Owo & chris x 

Chris - so sorry to hear about DH's stepdad that must have been awful :hugs: x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy. :hugs: Yes, it was/is quite difficult for DH's family.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Nice to see you hun!!! Was starting to think you'd left us for the REALLY DARKSIDE of 1st trimester :rofl: Nice to hear all is well for you, but cant believe that work is making you actually do some *w*!! It's not long now until your scan :wohoo:

Chris - Glad you got some nookie in!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah DH wanted to go out for :beer: and wings tonight. I told him no can do buddy. We gots a :baby: to make! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - good on you laying down the law!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - good on you laying down the law!!

:rofl: DH wasn't amused when I told him I want him to cut out all the :beer: drinking! :rofl: He said, "Look there have been many a baby who have been made under the influence....just look at my sister." :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Yeah DH wanted to go out for :beer: and wings tonight. I told him no can do buddy. We gots a :baby: to make! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well done for putting your foot down x :rofl:


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Owo - Nice to see you hun!!! Was starting to think you'd left us for the REALLY DARKSIDE of 1st trimester :rofl: Nice to hear all is well for you, but cant believe that work is making you actually do some *w*!! It's not long now until your scan :wohoo:
> 
> Chris - Glad you got some nookie in!! :happydance:

I know it's not fair is it. Trouble i can't pull the "I'm pregnant" card out of the bag yet. Scan is two weeks on Friday. Starting to get nervous again. Thought i'd be fine after the last one. I keep having dreams that i am bleeding. Last nights one seemed so real that when i woke up i wasn't sure whether i'd just had a dream or whether it was actually happening.


----------



## Chris77

Sorry for the bad dreams Owo. :hugs: I am sure everything is just fine with little bean. 

:hug:


----------



## buffycat

good on you Chris....and i'm sorry to hear of DHs stepfather.....

i guess 9/11 is something we all remember where we were when it happened......


----------



## buffycat

and Owo....am so pleased that you haven't deserted us! we need you to keep us in line i think - you have to act all responsible now that you are pregnant!

are you getting more excited by the day though?


----------



## owo

I am starting to get more excited. My sister is moving in a couple of weeks so has been clearing out her attic, so we now have a huge box of my nephew's old baby toys, about 6 boxes of baby clothes ranging from newborn to about 18months, a cot and a stairgate. I can't help but look at the cute baby clothes everytime i go to Tesco to do the food shop. The sensible side of me says that i am going to wait until the January sales to pick up a lot of items, but knowing me i'll start to see things that are adorable and won't be able to resist. Nearly bought a babygrow the other day that said "I've got a dishy daddy" and was going to give it to DH as a present, but i resisted. still might have to go back and get it though.


----------



## owo

Don't worry i won't desert you. I love chatting with you all. Never been part of an online community before.


----------



## Reedy

Owo - Love the babygrow sounds so cute I dont think I would have been able to resist x


----------



## Chris77

OH NO! Someone just walked in to my office and I said, "Oh are you waiting for Mary? She's on the phone just give her a couple of SEX!!" :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

hi ladies

I officially hate my body today :hissy::hissy:

think lack of sleep is making me moody... best go ask my oh... everytime he reaches for the hoover i bite his head off...

hope every one is having a good day :blush::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I officially hate my body today :hissy::hissy:
> 
> think lack of sleep is making me moody... best go ask my oh... everytime he reaches for the hoover i bite his head off...
> 
> hope every one is having a good day :blush::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## destiny27

i could win awards with my moodswings :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> i could win awards with my moodswings :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies,

I hope all is well.


----------



## destiny27

hi lea :)


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea x


----------



## golcarlilly

HI ladies, 

I am really not doing well getting on here this week and I am missing you all:cry: been training up two people on reception so I can at least get a lunch break and daren't come on whilst they are in here - although one of them does know I am TTC - the other one is my boss' wife !!

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

I'm well, thanks. Just very tired today! We miss you too! I hope thing quiet down a bit so you can get on here more! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, 

I think I will be ok once I have finished their training as they will only be on here at lunchtimes then!


----------



## destiny27

I'm doing great :D

just suddenly shouted at my oh and he burst out laughing... 

reason???

i said this.....




If you have a drink tonight your spermies will be too drunk to find their way to the egg...


to be honest i dont know where it came from I just said it, he had to come home from work, he's not well.... not man flu but hangover 


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> I'm doing great :D
> 
> just suddenly shouted at my oh and he burst out laughing...
> 
> reason???
> 
> i said this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a drink tonight your spermies will be too drunk to find their way to the egg...
> 
> 
> to be honest i dont know where it came from I just said it, he had to come home from work, he's not well.... not man flu but hangover
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

man-flu! glad it isn't just my DH that gets that!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Man-Flu!


----------



## destiny27

my oh always has man flu so i tell him the cure for man flu is going to the pub and leaving me alone :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: @ drunk spermies


----------



## Chris77

Girls, my caffeine isn't working this morning! I'm about to :sleep: right here at my desk!!


----------



## NickyT75

Speaking of :sleep:

I went home at lunchtime & fell asleep!! :dohh: had to run round like a mad woman and got back 15 mins late with a crease down my face!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Speaking of :sleep:
> 
> I went home at lunchtime & fell asleep!! :dohh: had to run round like a mad woman and got back 15 mins late with a crease down my face!! :rofl: xx

:rofl: That's great!! I usually take a nap in the ladies lounge during my lunch break. It's amazing what a 25-35 minute nap can do for you!


----------



## Reedy

Would love to go sleep at work but dont think I would get up again :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

there is absolutely no chance that i would be able to wake up from a nap at work......plus, my hair would be all squashed as well (not quite the look at the moment is it?!?)

ooh, has anyone else see Victoria Beckham's new haircut?


----------



## NickyT75

It wasn't very difficult to wake up... :blush: 

I actually woke myself up snoring!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> It wasn't very difficult to wake up... :blush:
> 
> I actually woke myself up snoring!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> there is absolutely no chance that i would be able to wake up from a nap at work......plus, my hair would be all squashed as well (not quite the look at the moment is it?!?)
> 
> ooh, has anyone else see Victoria Beckham's new haircut?

No I haven't - is it pretty?


----------



## NickyT75

Havent seen her hair either... whats it like? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Glad that you are starting to get REALLY excited about the baby now. But I can defo understand why you wanted to try and distance yourself at first. Its crap though that your having bad dreams about the pregnancy. 

Man flu is nothing............... I have bird flu!! 

I love Power naps. I used to work split shifts 10am - 4pm then 6pm - 4am and loved a quick nap for an hour.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - I love victorias hair do! I would love something like that but Im too scared to do it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm going to have to go on-line and find her new haircut now! lol


----------



## NickyT75

LOL me too Chris! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Not that keen on it TBH - too short for my liking really xx


----------



## Chris77

Ok, just saw it - I don't know how I feel about it yet - lol It looks good on her though - not all women can pull off a hair style that short. 

Nicky, it looks like a Liza Minnelli/ Halle Berry (when it was really short) hair do.


----------



## NickyT75

I think she suited the short blonde bob with really long fringe (the one that Chanelle from BB8 copied) xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Not that keen on it TBH - too short for my liking really xx

Agreed!!


----------



## buffycat

her hair looks lovely! i'm certainly not brave enough to do something like that either!


----------



## Chris77

Even if I wanted to I couldn't - my hair is waaaaay too curly! I'd look like a poodle. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

40 mins left :wohoo:

Then cooking a roast dinner!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> 40 mins left :wohoo:
> 
> Then cooking a roast dinner!!

Sounds Yummy! Heating up my lunch right now - a BBQ Chicken Pizza from California Pizza Kitchen - very yummy!

No thoughts on dinner tonight - probably a sandwich from the deli.....
We're going to pick up my car after work today! They're done with fixing the damage to the driver's side door. :yipee: Still have to get the car inspected though - inspection was due in August - OOPS!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Even if I wanted to I couldn't - my hair is waaaaay too curly! I'd look like a poodle. :rofl:

a poodle! :rofl:

mine would be very frizzy! plus i'm ginger so you can imagine what that would look like !


----------



## LeaArr

I like her new haircut. 

I have short hair now, but I am growing it out.


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee105/mysupremesmexiness/Icons%20and%20Jokes/m_0a094f080bc022006249b58b56f05b37.png


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi lea!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee105/mysupremesmexiness/Icons%20and%20Jokes/m_0a094f080bc022006249b58b56f05b37.png

thats so funny & so very true :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm not keen on posh's hair makes her look like a pixie x I wouldnt suit hair that short either I would look like a boy :blush::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

oooh, everyone has gone quiet......

off home now....hope you all have a lovely evening....:hugs:


----------



## destiny27

bye buffy :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry, was at lunch lol 

Bye Buffy! Have a nice evening!


----------



## LeaArr

I am at lunch now. I wish it was 4!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! guys have you seen Docs thread? :cry: my thoughts are with her at this terrible time xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh no, I haven't! Oh shit -gonna go look now!


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhhh...poor Doc! :cry: I feel just horrible! :cry: :cry:


----------



## buffycat

morning....just caught up on the thread from Doc.......i really just don't know what to say anymore....

i really wonder why it happens to the same people over and over again.....life really can be cruel....and there are so many out there that either don't want children, or just don't deserve children. I know that i'm not qualified to say who is or isn't deserving, but when i hear of people hurting babies (https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...o-notice-abused-babys-broken-back-924497.html) i get so angry.

The people in BAW though, they are all loving and wonderful people......i hope that one day we can hold our own LOs and protect them from everything. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning buffycat :wave:

Im am so so gutted for Doc.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky & Kerry? :hi:

did you have a nice evening?


----------



## destiny27

i read her thread earlier :(


----------



## buffycat

'tis so sad....

Hi Destiny....how's Podge doing these days?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky and destiny :wave:

Had a roast dinner last night but didnt do anything fab!


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - the :witch: is on her way - back and stomach ache today :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Just read Doc's thread :cry: hope she's ok x 

DH is on night this week so had supernoodles for tea & then played on mario Kart & won all 4 races :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

yay - well done Reedy!

Hi Lisa....sorry that :witch: is on her way and that you're feeling a bit crappy....:(


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Games not over until she ACTUALLY arrives!! 

Reedy - DF is on lates too. Did you get the extra cup??


----------



## owo

Morning All,

I can't believe Doc's news. I am shocked. Really thought this was her time.
Lisa - Sorry you think the :witch: is on her way, but AF symptoms can be PG symptoms. Got my fingers crossed for all of you.
It's get lonely over in first tri, can't wait for you all to join me.


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - keep our seats warm for us!! Im hoping we wont be long, we need to be quick though girls as Owo will be moving to 2nd Tri before we know it!!


----------



## buffycat

hi owo!

we desperately want to be in the first tri with you...! we're all doing our best to get there too!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> hi owo!
> 
> we desperately want to be in the first tri with you...! we're all doing our best to get there too!

I know you all are. 
I pray that you all get your own little bundles of joy soon.


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont think it'll be long until we get there!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - DF is on lates too. Did you get the extra cup??

Not sure Kerry, was on the phone when I was collecting my trophy so missed it I'll have a look tonight x 
Have you got wireless set up on yours yet? We could have a match tonight while our DH's are working :bike:

Lol sorry really should use grammer wouldnt believe I got a B in english lol


----------



## buffycat

Kerry on the phone - is that a hobby of yours?!?


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - hey???


----------



## Ella

Heyyy.. I guess I'm a bit sad just lurking around the forums LOL

Wishing you all BFPs!! *baby dust*

I'm gonna get lonely here in WTT :( .. but it's for the best!! :D
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ella

Welcome to BAW!!!


----------



## buffycat

Hi Ella

please join ius in BAW.....!
how long are you going to wait for?


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....Reedy said you were on the phone so she couldn't get the trophy....or was she talking about a different Kerry?!?! :dohh:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou! :D

fingers crossed for you all!
xx


----------



## destiny27

hi all im tired moody feel sick heart burn
confused
bleeding lightly at a time when af isnt due

blaaaaaaaaaah thats how i feel!!!!

sorry i havent been much fun past few days proper moody and stuff and i dont mean to be :(


----------



## Ella

Well, I'm currently unemployed and just left college (it just wasn't for me, and I don't want you to think I'm unmotivated! I got 3 As, 4 Bs and 5 Cs in my GCSEs yayyy)

recently got with my lovely OH and he's 23.. we've already talked about kids but obviously I'm still quite 'young' so probably a good 2 years or so years when I'm 19..

I can wait I suppose! :D
it'll be worth it
xx


----------



## destiny27

hi ella :hugs:


----------



## Ella

I am currently looking for a full-time job aswell! Just to clear that up! :D
xx


----------



## buffycat

ooh, well done in your GCSEs!

what sort of job are you after?


----------



## Ella

Thankyou destiny! :D

and thanks buffycat.. I was really pleased haha..
I've been handing my CV in at banks.. what with the 'credit crunch' and everything.. people saying house prices are falling and if you work at a bank they offer like, good mortgage offers or something so.. hopefully something will come up! :D
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS on your GCSE's. 

Well done on waiting to TTC until your a bit older. I know it must be tough waiting esp when you want it so much. A very mature decision!! 

Buffycat - Reedy played mario karts on the Wii but had to take a phone call so didnt know whether she got the extra level!! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Thanks Sam :)

yeah, I completely adore kids and I'm under no illusions about how much hard work they are but I would love to get some travelling done before I have a little baby of my own to worry about!

So if it's not to personal to ask (and I apologise if it is) .. how come you've all decided to wait? :)
xx


----------



## destiny27

I put ttc on hold due to problems at home, but hopefully they are getting sorted now :D
eldest son keeps saying he wants another brother or sister to protect :shock: :cloud9:


----------



## Ella

aww! that's so adorable! :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Sorry buffy my bad grammer lol 


Hi Ella welcome to BAW where abouts in Leicester you from? I'm from leicester too!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

We are a mixed bunch here!! Most of us are now TTC, some of us met here after MC and just decided to stay here as for those who where still waiting it was difficult for them to be in the TTC section!! We love it here!


----------



## destiny27

im not trying at the moment but still hoping if you know what i mean


----------



## Ella

Aww thankyou all for welcoming me! :D

Reedy - I'm from the Rushey mead area, what about you?! :D


I'm sorry to all of you that have had losses; I can't even begin to imagine how tough it must've been. :( *hugs*

I get the feeling I'm gonna love it here too! :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella - I'm from thurnby :happydance:
We're TTC now but we were waiting bcus DH wasnt ready but in a space of about a month he has now decided he wants to try which is obviously fine by me :happydance:

Even though we are TTC I just cant seem to leave my girls in BAW they get me through the working week :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Aww congrats Reedy!

Men can be so weird! :D

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
xx


----------



## buffycat

travelling is a good idea.....i did a fair bit when i was in an orchestra travelling around Europe....plus DH and i have had some great holidays......Borneo included....


----------



## Ella

yeah, i'd really love to do some travelling and so would my OH..

I did French and Italian at school and got As (suprisingly!) so I'd love to visit both.. They are such beautiful countries!
xx


----------



## buffycat

Ella - there are a couple of others that logon around lunchtime too, Chris is in USA, and Lea is in Canada....


----------



## Reedy

I would have loved to have travelled but I dont like flying :cry:


----------



## Ella

Awesome.. I don't have much to do with myself these days :(
except tidy up around the house haha! fun fun fun 
xx


----------



## Ella

Reedy - my mother refuses flat out to go on a plane/boat/any transport that would get her to a different country lol!
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls 

Yeaay I managed to get here early today :happydance:

Welcome to the newbies :hug:


----------



## Ella

morninggggg! :D :hugs:
I'm Ella
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella :wave: Lovely to meet you


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy....you still really busy at work?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracey - Is working a bit more relaxed today? x 

Ella - I'm not too good on Planes (even tho I got married in Cyprus lol) I hate taking off & I hate landing I'm literally squeezing DH's hand crying my eyes out until I can feel that we are flying smoothly then i try not to think about us being thousands of feet off the ground :plane::sad2::ignore:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ella xx


----------



## Ella

thankyou! lovely to meet you too! :D

haha, I feel like a right newb :blush:
xx


----------



## Ella

hi Nicky :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - not too bad today, just doing some work for accounts - jack of all trades thats me!!

Reedy I hate flying too, in fact the only mode of transport that doesn't scare the beejesus out of me is rail travel - I am such a scaredy cat!! 

OH and I have been looking at hols for next year though - my DD is away with her Dad on the two (fixed) weeks I get for summer at work (he is sooooo annoying and wouldn't wait to book!) so we are planning on having a week away on our own (assuming I haven't got pregnant/had a baby by then!)


----------



## Reedy

Tracey - Where are you thinking of going??


----------



## owo

Hi Ella, Welcome

I love flying and travelling the world. I've been lucky enough to see some wonderful places. Not sure we're going to be able to afford many exotic places once LO arrives, but it's the start of a new adventure and worth it. Afterall i used to go to Norfolk and Spain when i was little and loved it.


----------



## buffycat

ooh, where have you got in mind for a holiday?

after this holiday, we are going to stop going on really expensive holidays.....need to save some more for a LO and so that i can have longer off work. Plus.....if i'm going to be off work, i'm going to need a laptop to talk to you all!


----------



## owo

I know what you mean buffy. I have been frantically for the last few months trying to pay off my credit card. I don't think it will be paid off fully by the time LO arrives, but it will be a lot smaller.


----------



## golcarlilly

We are looking at Santorini, it looks gorgeous really posh hotels, quite expensive but if it is the last child-free hol we get we don't mind splashing out (plus OH is due a bonus at Christmas so that should pay for it! - otherwise we wouldn't be going anywhere, I am SKINT!!)


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> I know what you mean buffy. I have been frantically for the last few months trying to pay off my credit card. I don't think it will be paid off fully by the time LO arrives, but it will be a lot smaller.

Me too, I have paid one off, just one to go!


----------



## golcarlilly

https://www.sunrocks.gr/

Have a look at this hotel


----------



## Ella

Thanks owo! :D

Yeah, I can't wait to see different places and their cultures etc.. I definintely know I want to be a younger mum (like maybe my late teens/early twenties) 'cause I love kids so much but I definitely need to wait a couple of years yet!

So are most of you TTC now, and just love this forum? hehe
xx


----------



## Reedy

WOW Tracey that is gorgeous it looks very expensive but worth it for that one last child free holiday.
Might have to show that to DH


----------



## golcarlilly

Gosh Ella didn't realise you were so young! (just nosied at your profile!) my DD is 15 this year!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> WOW Tracey that is gorgeous it looks very expensive but worth it for that one last child free holiday.
> Might have to show that to DH

I know, there is a couple more we like - maybe I might pick one without the skinny yoga expert :rofl: It is around £1000 each for a week!!


----------



## Ella

Haha, yeah.. I seem to feel like I've matured so much in the past 3 months, it's so strange haha..

My OH is 23 and we recently got together so I feel all 'grown up' now hehe

I'm just obsessed with pregnant people (as weird as that sounds!) but seeing as I'm not going to be pregnant anytime soon, figured I'd make friends with people that are! :D :D
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

https://www.cosmopolitan-santorini.com/

Here is another one - god it is depressing being stuck here!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Well Ella we are trying our best for :bfp: hoping to be pregnant ASAP!!! TBH would much rather that than the holiday!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> WOW Tracey that is gorgeous it looks very expensive but worth it for that one last child free holiday.
> Might have to show that to DH
> 
> I know, there is a couple more we like - maybe I might pick one without the skinny yoga expert :rofl: It is around £1000 each for a week!!Click to expand...

I agree with the skinny yoga woman :rofl:

£1000 a week is that each?????


----------



## Ella

fingers crossed for you! *baby dust* :D
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes each!! I know it is a fortune!!


----------



## Reedy

Ok so dont think we'll be going there then :hissy:
How how the other half live eh x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey I am truly not in the realm of people who go there, only way we will afford it is if OH does get his bonus - I said we should use the money to pay off ccards but he is determined to go somewhere exotic!!


----------



## buffycat

have you had a look at tripadvisor.co.uk....some really useful hotel reviews on there!

right, i have to go to a meeting now......see you later! :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

I use tripadvisor and virtual tourist - see ya later Buffy


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> We are looking at Santorini, it looks gorgeous really posh hotels, quite expensive but if it is the last child-free hol we get we don't mind splashing out (plus OH is due a bonus at Christmas so that should pay for it! - otherwise we wouldn't be going anywhere, I am SKINT!!)

That's what we did. I wanted to get a last skiing trip in before TTC so went to Vermont in March. I knew that children can't ski until about 3yrs old, so knew i wouldn't be able to go for a while.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off for lunch - see you all this aft hopefully x


----------



## Reedy

I didnt mean you hun meant millionaires :blush:

Its a once in a lifetime chance to stay somewhere like that I'd say go for it x


----------



## Ella

Wow, went off to get dressed and looks like I missed a lot!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella- yeah we can talk for england us lot x 
Have you been to Highcross yet? Havent been yet but its my birthday at the end of this month so hoping to go then to do a bit of shopping x


----------



## Ella

Yeah! Omg it was hectic the first day! Who knew Central News was that great?! LOL

I've been like three times already.. tbh I thought it was a slight anti-climax.. they overhyped it slightly!!
But definitely still good!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ella

Afternoon! :hi:

I'm Ella the 'newb' haha :D

I'm very good thanks, how're you?
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ella! Very nice to meet you!

I'm doing well, thanks. A bit :sleep: this morning though.


----------



## Ella

Aww bless! What time is it over there? :)

I think I might be the only one who actually isn't TTC now hahaha :D
which I am totally happy with, the more pregnant people I get to talk to, the better!! :D

(I am a bit weird hehe)
xx


----------



## owo

Hi Chris,

How's the mood over in New York today?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris how are you today? x 

Ella - DH went & said it was quite good too altho i've heard the new Cinema is really expensive so i'll probably stick to freemans common :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Yeah, I don't think I'll be visiting the new cinema for a while until all the hype dies down a bit.. Loving all the new restaurants though!!

I'd ask you to try out the sushi bar and give me a review but.. raw fish and all!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Aww bless! What time is it over there? :)
> 
> ]
> 
> It's 8:21 am here now.


----------



## Ella

Wow, I didn't realise the time difference was that small.. I thought it'd be like 6am or something!
xx


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> How's the mood over in New York today?

Hi Owo :hi:

It's a bit somber today. :cry: DH is in Manhattan with his mom and sister for the 9/11 Memorial remembering their husband and step-father.


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Wow, I didn't realise the time difference was that small.. I thought it'd be like 6am or something!
> xx

Nah, just 5 hours difference between New York and England.


----------



## Reedy

Thoughts are with you & your family today Chris :hug::hugs:

Love your tinkerbell on your signature Chris x 

Ella - Raw fish? :sick: think I'll stick to the new burger place that sounds yum x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Thoughts are with you & your family today Chris :hug::hugs:
> 
> x

Thanks hun :hugs:

Tinkerbell is my FAV!! Would have had a tatoo of her....if I were able to get a tatoo that is...lol

Raw fish isn't my thing either - the only sushi I eat is california rolls and that's not really raw.


----------



## Ella

Chris - I second what Reedy said, thoughts are with you and your family :( :hugs:

Reedy - the new burger place looks delish!!!! But it was overflowing with people when I went with my friend, so we decided to leave it a while
xx


----------



## owo

Chris - Sorry to hear that your family were so directly effected by that attacks.My thoughts are with you all today.


----------



## Sambatiki

My life you guys have been gossiping loads!! Havent had chance to catch up!! 


chris - Hiya :wave: thinking of you and family today :hugs:

Do you want TMI news??!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Do you want TMI news??!!

Of course we do Kerry :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Owo and All. :hugs: 

Unfortunately, I never knew DH's step-father 9/11 happened 6 months before DH and I started dating - wish I knew him though he sounded like an awesome man.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> My life you guys have been gossiping loads!! Havent had chance to catch up!!
> 
> 
> chris - Hiya :wave: thinking of you and family today :hugs:
> 
> Do you want TMI news??!!

Thank you Kerry

And YES I want TMI news!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Well...

My CM has started to increase normally by now Im all dried up!! :rofl: :rofl: Im hoping that this is good news!!


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhh......keeping fingers crossed for you!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Ella

Yep, fingers crossed!
*baby dust* :D
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

thanks girlies.

But you know what its like... you find a sign in any little thing on the dreaded 2ww!! :rofl:
Also my angel delight made me feel ill last night, but that's really clutching at straws!


----------



## Reedy

I'm terrible with what all the signs mean hun but def have my fingers toes arms & legs crossed for you (well maybe not my legs have to get my own :bfp: :rofl: )


----------



## Chris77

May not be Kerry. I have a good feeling about you this month!!

I, on the other hand, need a straight jacket and a padded room. I was talking to DH's :spermy: and my egg this morning saying, _"Come on guys you can do it, FERTILIZE! FERTILIZE! Mommy and Daddy believe in you....come on."_ :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ella

I'm hoping you all get :bfp:s!! :wohoo:

but I better not be left abandoned here! haha :D
xx


----------



## Chris77

Don't worry Ella - Kerry will never abandon BAW!

And I'll still be here!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Its not mad!! :rofl: Both DF and I have words with our eggs and spermies!! :rofl: That or we both need locking up!! 

Ella - Once a BAW girl... Always a BAW girl! 

Reedy - I think I make up the symptoms as I go along to suit me! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

That's good!! :D

I feel reassured :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella - Its true what Kerry says I left for a short while a about a month ago but missed BAW so much I came back now they cant get rid of me :muaha:

Kerry - I'm the same everything thats wrong with me I'm thinking 'is that a sign??'


----------



## owo

Kerry - I'm getting excited for you. :happydance: Can't wait for testing time now. Come on Kerry needs a little miracle too. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Im back !

Chris - watched a programme about 9/11 last night it was on the 14 survivors of the marriott hotel, it made me cry - really feel for you and DH :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi:

Thank you for your kind words. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Thanks hun! Hopefully I'll be on the dark darkside by the 22nd!! 

Tracy - I watched that last night too. Must admit I may have shed a tear or too!!


----------



## LeaArr

Ella said:


> Wow, I didn't realise the time difference was that small.. I thought it'd be like 6am or something!
> xx

It was 6 am here at that time :D Welcome Ella. I am the one from Canadianaland. I am about 3 hours behind Chris.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - I am sure thinking of you guys today. I will never forget that day as long as I live. 

Kerry - :dust: for you. I want you to get your :bfp:. You and all the other BAW TTCers. I am pretty envious, but I can live through you guys.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Lea and Kerry!


----------



## Chris77

Lea, your time will go very soon, hun. :hugs: I don't think I'll be going anywhere for awhile...lol


----------



## golcarlilly

I have decided to start taking Evening Primrose up to ovulation and then flax seed oil up till :witch: and drink grapefruit juice - it is supposed to help with CM - TMI coming up .....

I have hardly had any cm since m/c!!

OH says the words cervical mucus make him want to throw up :rofl: so obviously I am using them at every given opportunity:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya Lea and Kerry!

Good afternoon,

How are you this fine Thursday?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OH says the words cervical mucus make him want to throw up :rofl: so obviously I am using them at every given opportunity:rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am great thanks, looking forward to the weekend - don't have anything planned, will just be nice not to be at work! how are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, your time will go very soon, hun. :hugs: I don't think I'll be going anywhere for awhile...lol

I don't think you will be here for as long as it takes for Husband to make up his mind. Maybe I don't need to get my :bfp:, I already have a big baby :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, your time will go very soon, hun. :hugs: I don't think I'll be going anywhere for awhile...lol
> 
> I don't think you will be here for as long as it takes for Husband to make up his mind. Maybe I don't need to get my :bfp:, I already have a big baby :rofl:Click to expand...


LOL aren't they all though?


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I am great thanks, looking forward to the weekend - don't have anything planned, will just be nice not to be at work! how are you?

I'm much better now. I went through a period of being pretty depressed about stuff, but it seems to be blowing over now. 
I don't know what, if anything, I'm doing for the weekend. There is talk of us having a fire pit night tomorrow, weather permitting. The weather has been such crap this summer.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :wave: hiya babes!!! Thanks for you PMA!! I hope that OH sorts his head out soon!! I might just pop over and give him a talking too!!


----------



## owo

Lea - Your time will come. I know it will. I'm sure your DH will surprise you one day.
:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I am great thanks, looking forward to the weekend - don't have anything planned, will just be nice not to be at work! how are you?
> 
> I'm much better now. I went through a period of being pretty depressed about stuff, but it seems to be blowing over now.
> I don't know what, if anything, I'm doing for the weekend. There is talk of us having a fire pit night tomorrow, weather permitting. The weather has been such crap this summer.Click to expand...

We all go through bad times chick - keep your chin up ((hugs))

We have a chimenea and not managed to use it even once this year:hissy: I HATE rain!!!


----------



## Ella

Hey Lea! :hi:
Sorry about the delayed reply.. making something to eat, haha!

Thankyou to everyone who's made me so welcome :hugs:

I must be off to make some food now, I'll talk to you all soon, byeee!
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - :wave: hiya babes!!! Thanks for you PMA!! I hope that OH sorts his head out soon!! I might just pop over and give him a talking too!!

Just let me know in advance so I can give you my address and the key code for my door so you can surprise him with a beating :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Ella nice talking to you I'm sure we'll see you back here 2moro x :hugs:

Lea - Hubby may just suprise you :hugs: it wont be long I'm sure x


----------



## destiny27

hi all spotting seems to have stopped :happydance:

hows everyone doing?


----------



## Chris77

bye Ella :wave: Come back soon, you hear? :rofl:

Sorry ladies, I'm strangely chipper this morning. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> hi all spotting seems to have stopped :happydance:
> 
> hows everyone doing?

YAY for no spotting!

Doing well Destiny - very giddy today! Not enough sleep I guess. :dohh:


----------



## destiny27

i feel sick, tired, dizzy and got a headache is it too early to symptom spot? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

bye ella have a nice evening 

lea -I wouldnt beat him (unless you want me too). Just a stern........ GIVE LEA A BABY.... NOW..... Because we cant bear to be in 1st Tri without her! So by not giving her a baby now you are holding BAW ladies back, and BAW ladies when upset with PMT and no bumps is not a pretty sight!!! (although I have a bump as such but not a baby bump :rofl:)


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:
 

> Well...
> 
> My CM has started to increase normally by now Im all dried up!! :rofl: :rofl: Im hoping that this is good news!!

Oooooo! there must be something in the water as I have been thinking the same thing!!

OMG! what if we both get our :bfp:'s next week?? :happydance: xx


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> My CM has started to increase normally by now Im all dried up!! :rofl: :rofl: Im hoping that this is good news!!
> 
> Oooooo! there must be something in the water as I have been thinking the same thing!!
> 
> OMG! what if we both get our :bfp:'s next week?? :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Have my fingers crossed for both of you I really hope this is your month you both deserve it so much as all the girls in here x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> My CM has started to increase normally by now Im all dried up!! :rofl: :rofl: Im hoping that this is good news!!
> 
> Oooooo! there must be something in the water as I have been thinking the same thing!!
> 
> OMG! what if we both get our :bfp:'s next week?? :happydance: xxClick to expand...

I have my fingers crossed for you too Nicky! :dust:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> i feel sick, tired, dizzy and got a headache is it too early to symptom spot? :rofl:

Nah........... :rofl: Shit I symptom spot all the time and usually have to remind myself - oh wait I'm not in the TWW! :dohh:


----------



## owo

Nicky- Got my fingers crossed for you too. You definetely deserve your :bfp: after what you've been through with Sophie.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> bye ella have a nice evening
> 
> lea -I wouldnt beat him (unless you want me too). Just a stern........ GIVE LEA A BABY.... NOW..... Because we cant bear to be in 1st Tri without her! So by not giving her a baby now you are holding BAW ladies back, and BAW ladies when upset with PMT and no bumps is not a pretty sight!!! (although I have a bump as such but not a baby bump :rofl:)

Verbal beating still counts :rofl: That would be awesome. I think my boarder is almost at that point. I can just see coming home one day and seeing her, hands on hips, giving him a very stern talking to. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I would be symtom spotting 1 DPO. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Glad you have someone there who understands!! 

Nicky - I would love it if we got our :bfp:'s together!


----------



## destiny27

i dont know how many dpo i am :(

if i go by ff im 5 dpo 
if i go by when i think i ov then im 7dpo 
and if i go by opk then im 0dpo
:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

destiny - What a pickle!!! I would go by the 7DPO. But only so I could :test: in a few days time!! :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

thats what ive gone with as i was spotting so was thinking it was implantation bleed :rofl:

who knows... might be... lol


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> i dont know how many dpo i am :(
> 
> if i go by ff im 5 dpo
> if i go by when i think i ov then im 7dpo
> and if i go by opk then im 0dpo
> :rofl:

:rofl:

Hey, I'm at 0dpo and my tits hurt. :blush:


----------



## destiny27

Chris77 said:


> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how many dpo i am :(
> 
> if i go by ff im 5 dpo
> if i go by when i think i ov then im 7dpo
> and if i go by opk then im 0dpo
> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hey, I'm at 0dpo and my tits hurt. :blush:Click to expand...

:shock: :rofl: stop poking and prodding them then lol


----------



## Chris77

lol I didn't have to! They really hurt when I came out of the shower last night and dried myself!! There I was just drying myself and I'm like WTF?! ALREADY?!?! :rofl: I swear my nips are soooooooooooooooo sore! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Stop OH from playing with them!! :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

And the checking for "crumbs" begins :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## destiny27

maybe thats it... she hasnt prodded them she gets him to do it lol


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> And the checking for "crumbs" begins :rofl:

I swear I was NOT looking! I was just drying myself when I realized it and said, "hmm...this is strange they never sore this early!" :rofl: :rofl: See - even when I TRY not to symptom spot - the symptoms find me!!! :rofl: 

No, in all seriousness - I don't think the little :spermy: have even reached the egg yet - if it's even been released! I'm just being silly. I told ya I'm in a very strange mood today.


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> maybe thats it... she hasnt prodded them she gets him to do it lol

I actually hate my nipples being touched. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Afternoon again - I am back after doing *W*!!!!

What have I missed?


----------



## Chris77

Hey Lisa :hi:

Not much - we're discussing nipples at the moment. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> maybe thats it... she hasnt prodded them she gets him to do it lol
> 
> I actually hate my nipples being touched. :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too. That sure sets back foreplay when I'm slapping his hands away.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> maybe thats it... she hasnt prodded them she gets him to do it lol
> 
> I actually hate my nipples being touched. :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. That sure sets back foreplay when I'm slapping his hands away.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Oh I know! I'm not a freakin' radio! Stop turning my nobs!!!!!


----------



## destiny27

told you its not my month his spermies where too drunk and got lost :lol: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!

Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> maybe thats it... she hasnt prodded them she gets him to do it lol
> 
> I actually hate my nipples being touched. :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. That sure sets back foreplay when I'm slapping his hands away.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Oh I know! I'm not a freakin' radio! Stop turning my nobs!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## destiny27

oooooooooooh i love mine being sucked :blush::blush::blush::blush::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm with ya on that one!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sucked is different :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I have a question for you girls.

What are the chances of getting pregnant with preejaculate?
Husband and I :sex: on Saturday, when I was oving according to all my calendars (yes, there are a few of them. :rofl:)
We used a condom, but not for the whole event. I'm just feeling strange right now. Maybe it could just be in my head cause if we had continued as planned, this would have been the time for me to start symptom spotting (6 DPO). 
Get me my straightjacket now. Make sure its nice a cozy please. Thanks.


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:

you girls crack me up


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I have a question for you girls.
> 
> What are the chances of getting pregnant with preejaculate?
> Husband and I :sex: on Saturday, when I was oving according to all my calendars (yes, there are a few of them. :rofl:)
> We used a condom, but not for the whole event. I'm just feeling strange right now. Maybe it could just be in my head cause if we had continued as planned, this would have been the time for me to start symptom spotting (6 DPO).
> Get me my straightjacket now. Make sure its nice a cozy please. Thanks.

Well, before TTC DH and I used the "pull-and-pray" method for over a year and nothing happened. So..........either DH was VERY VERY good OR we're just not fertile. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Reedy said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:
> 
> you girls crack me upClick to expand...


Yeah - oh baby suck my ...................... TEETH :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:
> 
> you girls crack me upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - oh baby suck my ...................... TEETH :rofl:Click to expand...

Nipples have teeth?!?!?!?!?! SHIT!!! : :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Lisa1984 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:
> 
> you girls crack me upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - oh baby suck my ...................... TEETH :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: thats some freaky foreplay


----------



## owo

Destiny - Got my fingers crossed that your spotting was implantation.
As for nipples, i win the prize on that one. You could literally use them as coat hangers. don't think they'll ever return to normal :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you girls.
> 
> What are the chances of getting pregnant with preejaculate?
> Husband and I :sex: on Saturday, when I was oving according to all my calendars (yes, there are a few of them. :rofl:)
> We used a condom, but not for the whole event. I'm just feeling strange right now. Maybe it could just be in my head cause if we had continued as planned, this would have been the time for me to start symptom spotting (6 DPO).
> Get me my straightjacket now. Make sure its nice a cozy please. Thanks.
> 
> Well, before TTC DH and I used the "pull-and-pray" method for over a year and nothing happened. So..........either DH was VERY VERY good OR we're just not fertile. :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm hoping that Husband and I are VERY fertile if there is even a chance of that happening after our saturday "playtime"


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Destiny - Got my fingers crossed that your spotting was implantation.
> As for nipples, i win the prize on that one. You could literally use them as coat hangers. don't think they'll ever return to normal :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:
> 
> you girls crack me upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - oh baby suck my ...................... TEETH :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nipples have teeth?!?!?!?!?! SHIT!!! : :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG I'm going to get the sack :rofl: i have just Laughed out loud at that Chris :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Her you can borrow my jacket! 
https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q108/marj69/GIF%20Images/People/straight-jacket.gif

Nipples :rofl: I love that word nipple nipples nips nipples!! 

I just to like DF playing with my nips but since MC theyre very sensitive!! But I too dont mind them finding them in DF's mounth! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## owo

I love the way we are all so frank with each other.


----------



## destiny27

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Just caught up on what I have missed - OMG i hope there are no pervs hanging round on here they will be having a field day :rofl: Did anyone watch that thing on other people's breast milk the other night - it was GROSS!!


----------



## Sambatiki

frank.... as in butcher!! :rofl: Sorry owo Im in a silly childish mood.... I will try and grow up! :rofl: Cant promise a thing though

Chris - I did a post a while back about hanging coats on my nips. Was going to stand topless in the cloakroom and see how many coats I could hang off each nipple!!!


----------



## Reedy

It tickles I think I'm not a big fan of DH sucking my nips or playing with them for that matter they are far too sensitive :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

my OH is very posessive about my boobs, when we watched the breast prog he said he wouldn't want me to breastfeed as he would never feel the same about them again! Lucky I don't wannt breastfeed!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - *Her you can borrow my jacket!*
> https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q108/marj69/GIF%20Images/People/straight-jacket.gif
> 
> Nipples :rofl: I love that word nipple nipples nips nipples!!
> 
> I just to like DF playing with my nips but since MC theyre very sensitive!! But I too dont mind them finding them in DF's mounth! :rofl: :rofl:

thanks.


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - yeah it was very strange!!! I would have liked to hear a scientists view on whether it actually the breast milk that was curing him. ooooh and the 3 babies with the gay guys... how cute where they??
DF said the same thing about me breast feeding too.... I said TOUGH!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1984 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have really sensitive nipples as well - I hate it, my OH insists on touching them though and it sends shudders through me, a bit like sensitive teeth!!
> 
> Although I dont mind getting them sucked :blush:
> 
> you girls crack me upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah - oh baby suck my ...................... TEETH :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nipples have teeth?!?!?!?!?! SHIT!!! : :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I'm going to get the sack :rofl: i have just Laughed out loud at that Chris :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Kerry don't worry about the childish Frank Butcher joke. Made me laugh, so i must be just as bad. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> my OH is very posessive about my boobs, when we watched the breast prog he said he wouldn't want me to breastfeed as he would never feel the same about them again! Lucky I don't wannt breastfeed!

LOL! Sadly, I probably won't be able to breastfeed as much as I'd love to. I'm on Prozac and while it's safe to take during pregnancy, DH doesn't want the lil one to be exposed longer than he/she has to.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Kerry don't worry about the childish Frank Butcher joke. Made me laugh, so i must be just as bad. :rofl:

I was going to say, "Well, ok but can I still be Chris?" Get it? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Being childlishly giddy today! :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> my OH is very posessive about my boobs, when we watched the breast prog he said he wouldn't want me to breastfeed as he would never feel the same about them again! Lucky I don't wannt breastfeed!
> 
> LOL! Sadly, I probably won't be able to breastfeed as much as I'd love to. I'm on Prozac and while it's safe to take during pregnancy, DH doesn't want the lil one to be exposed longer than he/she has to.Click to expand...

Aww:hugs: I took that for a short time after my dad died - didn't agree with me though I felt like a zombie!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh my boss wants a job doing - catch you all tomorrow !!


----------



## owo

DH just assumed that i am going to express my milk and feed LO with bottles all the time. He was quite shocked when i said it takes a few weeks before the milk is in full production and there is enough to express. Kerry I'm with you Tough Titties i say!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

My OH calls them "tits" which I think is hilaaaaaaarious!!!

I prefer BOOBS (.)(.) :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracey x 

I dont think I will be breastfeeding either it scares me to be honest my boobies are the one I love about my body & I'm not letting anyone suck on them & that include DH (Selfish I know) :blush:


----------



## Chris77

LOL DH calls them boobies.


----------



## destiny27

i loved breast feeding :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Bye Tracey x
> 
> I dont think I will be breastfeeding either it scraes me to be honest my boobies are the one I love about my body & I'm not letting anyone suck on them & that include DH (Selfish I know) :blush:

The more I thought about it - I'd be too afraid to breastfeed (unless I pump and put it into a bottle but that's way too much work :rofl:) because I won't know exactly how much milk the baby is getting. I'd overfeed the poor thing! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa1984

I think i would try to breastfeed but dont know how it would go cos i dont have big uns!

I was nearly sick a few times watching the programmed, especially those 2 kids 5 & 6 going tandem on the mums boobs!!! VILE!


----------



## destiny27

couldnt imagine my sons breastfeeding now lol


----------



## Reedy

DH calls them Titties :rofl:

Lisa - That bit with the kids breastfeeding tandem was so wrong


----------



## Chris77

Lisa1984 said:


> I think i would try to breastfeed but dont know how it would go cos i dont have big uns!
> 
> I was nearly sick a few times watching the programmed, especially those 2 kids 5 & 6 going tandem on the mums boobs!!! VILE!

Okay breast feeding at 5 & 6 is just SICK!!! OMG!


----------



## Sambatiki

owo said:


> DH just assumed that i am going to express my milk and feed LO with bottles all the time. He was quite shocked when i said it takes a few weeks before the milk is in full production and there is enough to express. Kerry I'm with you Tough Titties i say!!! :rofl:

:rofl: @ tough titties!! They probably literally will be after feeding a LO a few times a day :rofl:

No i think Id have to draw the line at toddlers


----------



## owo

OMG 5 and 6 yr olds thats just gross.


----------



## Reedy

Right all I'm offski hope you all have a fab eveing speak to you all 2moro x x x x


----------



## owo

I'm off too.
Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, Owo :wave:

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## LeaArr

:muaha:
I think it's official. I'm nutters.


----------



## buffycat

oh my god.....i've just caught up on discussions! you lot really are mad!

my dh calls them boobies....!

hi Chris and Lea! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## buffycat

wow, long meeting....and i've just spent half an hour trying to sort my email out.....

off now to go and do some shopping!

will catch up with you both tomorrow though!

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy! Enjoy shopping! I'm jealous! No shopping for me until next paycheck - 1 week away!!! How will I ever get through???


----------



## destiny27

i want to poas :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

RESIST!! RESIST!! I am going to have a very hard time in these 2 weeks as I have 20, yes 20 hpt's sitting at home!! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

What CD are you on Chris?


----------



## destiny27

ive got 2 lots of 20 sitting in the drawer and a 2 digi lol


----------



## LeaArr

I have 26 cheapies.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> What CD are you on Chris?

I'm on Cycle day 21 - I just got my +OPK last night.


----------



## Sambatiki

I wanna POAS too!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: me too, but what a waste for the .001% chance I have :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> What CD are you on Chris?
> 
> I'm on Cycle day 21 - I just got my +OPK last night.Click to expand...

Time to rock it out Girlie


----------



## Chris77

We had :sex: the past 2 nights and will :sex: again tomorrow night! That egg will NOT escape us!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Good Good.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I wanna POAS too!!! :rofl:

Be a good girl now Kerry! haha Easier said than done. I'd probably be POAS.....:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Finally....work is over and time to go home! :happydance:

Gonna get McDonald's on the way home - so much for my dieting :dohh: But it's just so much more fun being fat. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I defo think the witch is on her way - :(

My dog is in season and OH just said "pfffff 2 bitches on the rag"!!!! :O the cheek!


----------



## destiny27

woke up and the spotting is now a light bleed... im gutted :cry:

cycle day 19 and not due af for like a nother week and a half :hissy::hissy::hissy:

morning ladies


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! can't believe how many pages I just had to read devoted to Boobies!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You lot have cracked me up!

Destiny - sorry about your bleed :hugs: do you usually get breakthrough bleeding? xx


----------



## destiny27

nope never had it before :(:hissy:

morning nicky :D


----------



## NickyT75

Were you on the pill?? xx


----------



## destiny27

haven't been on the pill for 18-24 months now, stopped it as i was having probs with it


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls 

Destiny - sorry about the bleed hun :hugs:

I'm so peed off with my bank today I only want to change my bloody surname why do they have to make it in to such a flipping drama, they are saying my signature is not the same as the one they have on record :dohh: well I have been with the bank for about 8 years so its bound to change a little :hissy: hate the frickin bank (I'm trying my hardest not to swear but trust me I could shout a whole load of profanaties right now) :gun:

Enought about my rage hows everyone elses day going so far??


----------



## destiny27

will let you know about my day when i let this coffee take affect lol

banks are such idiots at times, my dad wants to open a savings account and had to provide so much information and id :(


----------



## Reedy

I understand they have to make sure everything is secure but they had my passport, marriage licence & a bank statement so they know its me FFS :hissy:


----------



## destiny27

think my dad took 3 utility bills, passport, driving license, birth certificate and marriage certificate, think they gave him the account in the end.

damn nuisance if you ask me, 

hope you get it sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm! coffee!!

You just made me fancy a cup now!

Hi Reedy! Banks are bloody hard work aren't they?

Destiny - I just had a peek at your chart & (depending on how much blood you have lost) I'd still say it looks like implantation bleeding! 

Your temps are on their way back up & AF isn't due for at least another week, seeing as we can rule 'being on the pill' out & you don't usually get mid cycle bleeding....

In my eyes.... it only points to one thing!! Im thinking the bleeding will dry up today & your temp will continue to rise... can't wait to see if im right!! Good luck babe! xx


----------



## destiny27

thanks :D i looked everywhere, some say just spotting is implantation and some say light flow can be implantation too and i got confused... damn google :lol:


----------



## Reedy

I have my fingers crossed for you Destiny :hugs:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies :) 

AF still not here yet


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

Im officially RUBBISH!!! Yes indeed the force was strong and I lack the will to resist so I did p*ss!! Strangely a :bfn: :rofl: :rofl: What else should I have expected at 7DPO :rofl: Oh well the provebial itch has been stratched!! 

Destiny - Hope that Nicky is right and its IB!! Good luck!!

Nicky - Morning :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Reedy!! :wave: Ive got the internet sorted on the Wii now!!! 

Lisa - Hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## destiny27

back soon i need to go shops :(
:hissy:
lol


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Reedy!! :wave: Ive got the internet sorted on the Wii now!!!

ooooh the race is on :bike::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - bad girl POAS!! LOL xx


----------



## buffycat

morning.....i am sooo tired today!

Lisa....on the rag....i've not heard that one before!

need to go and get my coffee...else i will not make it to lunchtime!

oh and Reedy....i remember when i went to change my name at the bank....only did one account in the end, it was too much hassle.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Buffycat 

All that baby making is tiring!!! :sex:

Reedy - We'll have to work out how to race with friends. Are you around tonight??


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - We'll have to work out how to race with friends. Are you around tonight??

Cant tonight I'm looking after my niece probably wont be till monday now that I'll get on x


----------



## destiny27

I'm soooo gonna buy a wii lol

(seems the bleeding is easing off now :happydance: )


----------



## Reedy

sounds promising Destiny x 

Feel like my head is going to explode & I have come out in loads of bloody spots feel like a teenager again :hissy:


----------



## destiny27

my oh asked how old i was this morning so i asked why and he said i had a spot on my chin :rofl: :(


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: They always no how to make you feel good dont they


----------



## Lisa1984

Yeee haaaaa :happydance:

Im having a half day today - finishing at 1pm yipeeeeee!!!


----------



## destiny27

thats ok cos when he got up i asked when it was due... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

(beer belly lol)


----------



## buffycat

beer belly! nice one....i tease my DH too!


----------



## owo

Hi All,

I've only just had a chance to get on here today as I had to have a blood test this morning and then as soon as i got to work i had to chair a meeting. So glad it's Friday.
Sounding promising Destiny. Got my fingers crossed.
What's everyone got planned for this weekend.
Tomorrow we are visiting friends we haven't seen in ages. They now live on a canal boat. They always fancied it so sold their house and bought a boat. So that will be cool to see how the practicalities of that work.


----------



## destiny27

he went to work in a strop so i had to send him 'nice' text messages :blush::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

destiny27 said:


> (seems the bleeding is easing off now :happydance: )

Oooo see I told you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lisa - lucky you!! I think everyone should only have to work 1/2 days on a friday! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Owo!!

Reedy - Monday sounds cool!! 

I got spotty around OV time!! Anyone else the same?


----------



## NickyT75

I just noticed we seem to have a lurker!! Hiya Tim pop in and say hello :hi: xx


----------



## destiny27

hi tim :wave:


----------



## destiny27

NickyT75 said:


> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> (seems the bleeding is easing off now :happydance: )
> 
> Oooo see I told you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance:
you sure did :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi tim 

Come on dont be shy!! We wont bite......... too hard!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Hi tim
> 
> Come on dont be shy!! We wont bite......... too hard!! :rofl:

:rofl: not unless you ask nicely anyway! :rofl: xx


----------



## owo

Maybe it was all that boobie talk yesterday


----------



## destiny27

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - :rofl: :rofl: boobies!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

I'm so depressed this morning. I was actually crying on my way to work this am. DH and I were driving to work together and DH mentioned how SIL is getting tested b/c it's been 6 months and she hasn't gotten pregnant and hasn't had a regular period and doctor said she's hormonally imbalanced (which explains an awful lot). Anyway, I said to him that it would be nice if she shared some of this stuff with me (and vice versa) but can't because she's such a freakin bitch. (It would just be nice to have a real strong bond like this with another woman and share the same experience) DH agreed and said that his sister has always been a selfish brat. Anyway..conversation lingered and it just reminded me once again, that his sister can make rude comments to me about our baby plans without so much as a millisecond's thought about any arguments that may arise from it - and yet I keep my mouth shut b/c I KNOW she'll make a huge deal of it and it'll start a war with his family. DH has told her off though which is good, but still. And of course MIL isn't happy and doesn't think we should be having a baby for at least a couple of years (like it's any of her business) and I don't know I just got all depressed and started crying. :cry: I guess I'm frustrated SIL won't talk to me about this stuff after ALL the really personal shit I've shared with her, hurt that she's being such a selfish bitch, hurt that his mom is being a bitch about it all and throw into the mix that I'm worried about our own fertility (no real reason) I just wanted to crawl into a hole and die (not really but you know what I mean) DH said before I got out of the car, "Look, don't let any of this bullshit stress you out - I don't give a shit what they think - we're going to do our own thing and that's all that matters." Very kind words but I guess I just wasn't in a place to hear it this morning. :cry: 

Anyway, I told DH that I feel more support and more love from strangers on a forum about our baby making plans (I told DH about all you wonderful ladies) than I do from his own family. :cry:

THEN, DH told me that I should call his mother today to see how she's doing after 9/11 and that she'd really like to hear from me. Yeah well, I'd like alot of things too. Haven't mind my mind up yet whether or not I'll call her. I'm enjoying being a bitch right now. Yes, I know I "should" and one thing really has nothing to do with the other but I'm just so hurt right now. 

Blech....gonna go to the cafeteria and find myself something really fattening to eat to make myself feel better.

And I wonder why I'm fat! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Afternoon Ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm so depressed this morning. I was actually crying on my way to work this am. DH and I were driving to work together and DH mentioned how SIL is getting tested b/c it's been 6 months and she hasn't gotten pregnant and hasn't had a regular period and doctor said she's hormonally imbalanced (which explains an awful lot). Anyway, I said to him that it would be nice if she shared some of this stuff with me (and vice versa) but can't because she's such a freakin bitch. (It would just be nice to have a real strong bond like this with another woman and share the same experience) DH agreed and said that his sister has always been a selfish brat. Anyway..conversation lingered and it just reminded me once again, that his sister can make rude comments to me about our baby plans without so much as a millisecond's thought about any arguments that may arise from it - and yet I keep my mouth shut b/c I KNOW she'll make a huge deal of it and it'll start a war with his family. DH has told her off though which is good, but still. And of course MIL isn't happy and doesn't think we should be having a baby for at least a couple of years (like it's any of her business) and I don't know I just got all depressed and started crying. :cry: I guess I'm frustrated SIL won't talk to me about this stuff after ALL the really personal shit I've shared with her, hurt that she's being such a selfish bitch, hurt that his mom is being a bitch about it all and throw into the mix that I'm worried about our own fertility (no real reason) I just wanted to crawl into a hole and die (not really but you know what I mean) DH said before I got out of the car, "Look, don't let any of this bullshit stress you out - I don't give a shit what they think - we're going to do our own thing and that's all that matters." Very kind words but I guess I just wasn't in a place to hear it this morning. :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I told DH that I feel more support and more love from strangers on a forum about our baby making plans (I told DH about all you wonderful ladies) than I do from his own family. :cry:
> 
> THEN, DH told me that I should call his mother today to see how she's doing after 9/11 and that she'd really like to hear from me. Yeah well, I'd like alot of things too. Haven't mind my mind up yet whether or not I'll call her. I'm enjoying being a bitch right now. Yes, I know I "should" and one thing really has nothing to do with the other but I'm just so hurt right now.
> 
> Blech....gonna go to the cafeteria and find myself something really fattening to eat to make myself feel better.
> 
> And I wonder why I'm fat! :dohh:

Sorry your feeling down today chris :hug::hugs: & in no way are you fat at all going from your avatar x
Hope you feel better soon x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> I think everyone should only have to work 1/2 days on a friday! xx

I work half a day every friday :happydance: but i agree think everyone should


----------



## owo

Chris - Sorry that you're having a down day today. It is tough when families merge through marriage. I think there is always going to be someone that comes off worse. I feel the same about my Dad's wife. I don't begrudge his happiness because he has been through it. Mum walked out on us when we were little, then his second wife, a wonderfeul lady died of cancer. So he does deserve happiness but i can't stand the woman she is such a bitch and just doesn't think before she opens her mouth. The amount of times i just have to bite my tongue and smile sweetly. I think in these situations someone has to be the adult and take the higher ground and yes that person is you Chris, like me we will get frustrated and find it annoying but it is just easier to bite your tongue and smile sweetly. If you want to rant, then rant away on here, we all understand. 
Also I'm sure you and DH have no problems in the fertillity area and all will be fine and you'll soon have your bundle of joy. At least it seems that DH is 100% with you on this one and will stick up for you. You've got a good man there.
:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Families !!! Sorry you are down in the dumps, this TTC malarky has alot answer for. You could definatley do without family stresses on top!!! Your SIL sounds like a selfish cow, as if she's having problems surely she'd be more understanding!! 

:hug: :hug: :hug: & reedy's right your not fat!!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks ladies - that's very comforting to me. Boy what a change from yesterday! Yesterday I was so giddy I couldn't stand it, now I'm so down I can't stand it. Oooo....mood swings even before the tww technically begins.... :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Right everyone I'm off now, wish me luck at the bank 

Chris - :hugs: we're here whenever you need a rant hun & a giggle like yesterday just think of nipples & you'll be back laughing :rofl:


Speak to you all on monday hope you all have a lovely weekend x x x x x :kiss::flower:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy! :wave: Have a wonderful weekend!

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - :hug:

Don't let your SIL get on top of you hun, you are clearly a MUCH nicer person than she is so don't upset yourself over her when she just isn't worth it.

Glad your DH is being supportive of you :hug: xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris..

i am so sorry that things are getting to you.......families really can be a nightmare though....like they say 'you can't choose your family'. My SILs are a funny pair....one wanted the full detail of the mc, and the other barely gave me a second look.......i have to agree with you though, i have found so much more support on bnb than i have from family. Re your SIL getting worried about fertility....6 months is nothing though...in the uk, you won't get a referral until affter a minimum 12months....

i never had a sister, and a brother can only take so much info. Plus, the firends that you go out with etc don't always understand, be it that they aren't in a relationship let alone ttc. My SiL could have been handy, but she obviously thinks it is a competition to get pregnant first.....

remember that your dh loves you so much....and we love you too...:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Chris..
> 
> 
> 
> remember that your dh loves you so much....and we love you too...:hugs:


Aww thank you! Very sweet! :cry: 

I love you all too. I told DH I wanted us to move far away - like England. Yeah, he wasn't going for that. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ah, i'd love to move to the US!

is there anything you would like me to bring from England for you then if/when we meet up?!


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa133/r8dr1/Jokes/Adultcontent.jpg


----------



## owo

Kerry trust you to put a smile on our faces. 
DF doesn't work for XL airways does he?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ah, i'd love to move to the US!
> 
> is there anything you would like me to bring from England for you then if/when we meet up?!

Aww you're so sweet!! I don't know - lol What are some things you guys have that are exclusively England?


----------



## owo

My Uncle lives in LA and he always wants me to bring. English Tea and Jamie Dodgers biscuits.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa133/r8dr1/Jokes/Adultcontent.jpg

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Baked Beans and Branston Pickle are quite English. It's hard to think of things that are English because our cultures and food products cross over the Atlantic so much these days.


----------



## Chris77

Ooooo I love baked beans and biscuits!! I'm not a tea fan though - unless it's iced tea and not "real" iced tea - the diet lipton kind. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Ooooo I love baked beans and biscuits!! I'm not a tea fan though - unless it's iced tea and not "real" iced tea - the diet lipton kind. :rofl:

That's because you haven't had real English tea. I always hate it when i visit the US and can't get tea. When we were in florida we could only get lipton tea and DH used two tea bags to make it somewhere near normal strength. 
Buffy- If you and Chris meet up you'll have to make Chris a proper cup of tea.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo I love baked beans and biscuits!! I'm not a tea fan though - unless it's iced tea and not "real" iced tea - the diet lipton kind. :rofl:
> 
> That's because you haven't had real English tea. I always hate it when i visit the US and can't get tea. When we were in florida we could only get lipton tea and DH used two tea bags to make it somewhere near normal strength.
> Buffy- If you and Chris meet up you'll have to make Chris a proper cup of tea.Click to expand...

That would be FAB!!! 
Maybe that's my problem with tea here - it's not strong enough. :shrug:


----------



## owo

No offense by American tea just tastes like dishwater to me. Not that i've ever drunk dishwater but you know what i mean :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> No offense by American tea just tastes like dishwater to me. Not that i've ever drunk dishwater but you know what i mean :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Im back!!! 

Just being doing :blush: *work*!!! :rofl:

Chris has to try angel delight!!!! All tea tastes like dishwater to me I hate the stuff!! And coffee too


----------



## Chris77

You hate coffee!?!?!?!?! :shock:

Oooo what's angel delight?? Is that anything like angel food cake? lol


----------



## owo

There are so many English dinners i can think of, but it wouldn't be easy to transport. e.g. Roast Beef and yorkshire pudding, toad in the hole. hmm could really go either of those right now.


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~Not a red meat fan AT ALL unless it's hamburgers or ground chopped meat.


----------



## owo

I love red meat. Especially a nice fillet steak. mmm sorry being PG makes me hungry all the time :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> I love red meat. Especially a nice fillet steak. mmm sorry being PG makes me hungry all the time :rofl:

:rofl: I'm more of a chicken and turkey person.


----------



## buffycat

right, angel delight then ('tis like a mousse)......! you lot will have to come up with some more ideas too - but i don't think i can take roast beef and yorkshires with me! customs might say something! :rofl:

that doesn't stop us from telling Chris how to make yorkshires though! and tea is a must....i agree there!

was thinking about good chocolate....as hersheys is really not good at all (same classification as dog-chocolate i think).....maybe some Thorntons chocolate is required!

i'll ask my nextdoor neighbour too....she is Texan (San Antonio) so i will see if she can recommend anything for you!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, finally I get a second to get on here! work is just manic for me at the moment!! got some good news though - my boss told me he hasn't forgotten about sorting my salary out so looks like I will get a raise!! I am so pleased! :happydance:

How is everyone today? looking forward to the weekend? I have no plans other than catching up on housework and sleep!


----------



## owo

yes definetely Chocolate. Some Thorntons is a must.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> right, angel delight then ('tis like a mousse)......! you lot will have to come up with some more ideas too - but i don't think i can take roast beef and yorkshires with me! customs might say something! :rofl:
> 
> that doesn't stop us from telling Chris how to make yorkshires though! and tea is a must....i agree there!
> 
> was thinking about good chocolate....as hersheys is really not good at all (same classification as dog-chocolate i think).....maybe some Thorntons chocolate is required!
> 
> i'll ask my nextdoor neighbour too....she is Texan (San Antonio) so i will see if she can recommend anything for you!

That would be lovely! And I LOVE chocolate!! I think Hershey's is pretty good so can't wait to taste Thorntons!!!


----------



## owo

Hi Tracy - That's great news about your raise. Fingers crossed it's a good one.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi girls, finally I get a second to get on here! work is just manic for me at the moment!! got some good news though - my boss told me he hasn't forgotten about sorting my salary out so looks like I will get a raise!! I am so pleased! :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone today? looking forward to the weekend? I have no plans other than catching up on housework and sleep!

Congrats on the raise! We're going to a Japanese Steak House for dinner on Saturday with a few friends - other than that not doing much.


----------



## buffycat

ooh, how about jaffa cakes??????

hi Tracy.....and it is great news about salary and stuff....well done....you've been working your socks off lately and deserve it!:D


----------



## owo

Buffy- If you are going to take Angel Delight, then Dream Topping is a must with hundreds and thousands sprinkled on the top.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ooh, how about jaffa cakes??????
> 
> hi Tracy.....and it is great news about salary and stuff....well done....you've been working your socks off lately and deserve it!:D

Ooooo what's jaffa cakes??


----------



## golcarlilly

NO WAY Dream topping is horrid!:sick:


----------



## golcarlilly

How about black pudding? (i hate it but oh loves it!)


----------



## owo

yuck black pudding. That's just gross. Very British though :rofl:
Can't believe you don't like dream topping. Funny how everyone's tastes are so different.


----------



## golcarlilly

it is gross - dried blood in pigs intestines - in case you wondered chris LOL


----------



## buffycat

will customs let me in...it is a meat(ish) product.......

re jaffa cakes....take a look at this link......although the site is dedicated to reviewing biscuits (that would be a fab job!), the jaffa cake is about 5cm diameter, sponge, with a layer of orange flavoured jelly, covered in dark chocolate.....

....https://www.nicecupofteaandasitdown.com/jaffajudgement/


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> it is gross - dried blood in pigs intestines - in case you wondered chris LOL

OMG!! :sick: Um...yeah I'll pass on that. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Probably not!


----------



## owo

When i was in Scotland they had white pudding. Now i don't even want to contemplate what that might contain in place on the blood. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> will customs let me in...it is a meat(ish) product.......
> 
> re jaffa cakes....take a look at this link......although the site is dedicated to reviewing biscuits (that would be a fab job!), the jaffa cake is about 5cm diameter, sponge, with a layer of orange flavoured jelly, covered in dark chocolate.....
> 
> ....https://www.nicecupofteaandasitdown.com/jaffajudgement/

Ooooo those look delicious!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~~~ Is on google right now looking up all these British foods. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oooo so Dream Topping is kinda like our version of Cool Whip here in the US.


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah god knows what white pudding is - hang on I will google that!


----------



## owo

Chris you should look up British Food. There are quite a few online shopping sites designed for Brits living abroad. See if anything takes your fancy.


----------



## Chris77

AND you guys have Crunchie bars!!!! I LOVE Crunchie bars - I can usually only get them in VERY select deli's here. Actually, I've only ever seen it in one deli....


----------



## golcarlilly

It is very similar to black pudding, but does not include blood. Consequently, it consists of pork meat and fat, suet, bread, and oatmeal formed into the shape of a large sausage. Earlier versions (pre-1990) often had brain matter (sheep) added as a binding agent. From Wikipedia - EVEN MORE GROSS THAN BLACK PUDDING - UGH!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris you should look up British Food. There are quite a few online shopping sites designed for Brits living abroad. See if anything takes your fancy.

I'm on britishdelights.com right now!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Yeah god knows what white pudding is - hang on I will google that!

You might regret that. Some things are best not known :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmm! Jaffa cakes are the best!!

I love dream topping too tho!

Black pudding - just the thought of it makes me wanna puke!! xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> It is very similar to black pudding, but does not include blood. Consequently, it consists of pork meat and fat, suet, bread, and oatmeal formed into the shape of a large sausage. Earlier versions (pre-1990) often had brain matter (sheep) added as a binding agent. From Wikipedia - EVEN MORE GROSS THAN BLACK PUDDING - UGH!

EWWWWW!!!!! :sick:


----------



## Chris77

I didn't know Walter's Shortbreads were British!! Shit! I love shortbread! They actually sell those in most supermarkets here.


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> It is very similar to black pudding, but does not include blood. Consequently, it consists of pork meat and fat, suet, bread, and oatmeal formed into the shape of a large sausage. *Earlier versions (pre-1990) often had brain matter (sheep) added as a binding agent*. From Wikipedia - EVEN MORE GROSS THAN BLACK PUDDING - UGH!

:saywhat: OMG!! how gross is that??? :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick: xx


----------



## LeaArr

We have crunchie bars here in Canada. The one thing that I would say is cadbury flake, but we have those here now too.


----------



## buffycat

i love shortbread too....make it when i am feeling really piggy too!

have a post-it on my desk with a little list of stuff!

Angel Delight
Crunchie
Thorntons
Jaffa Cakes


----------



## NickyT75

How bout Scampi fries?? - you either love em or hate em!! 

& cheese moments by the same company mmmm! xx


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> It is very similar to black pudding, but does not include blood. Consequently, it consists of pork meat and fat, suet, bread, and oatmeal formed into the shape of a large sausage. Earlier versions (pre-1990) often had brain matter (sheep) added as a binding agent. From Wikipedia - EVEN MORE GROSS THAN BLACK PUDDING - UGH!

I would never of eaten before i knew what was in it. Now it's never gonna happen.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i love shortbread too....make it when i am feeling really piggy too!
> 
> have a post-it on my desk with a little list of stuff!
> 
> Angel Delight
> Crunchie
> Thorntons
> Jaffa Cakes

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

If we're going to include scampi fries then pork scratchings have got to be included. 
How about Marmite? You either love it or hate it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> We have crunchie bars here in Canada. The one thing that I would say is cadbury flake, but we have those here now too.

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

When I was pregnant I had MAJOR cravings for scampi fries & had to buy a box load off one of those 'brits abroad' sites coz its really difficult to get them over here too!! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> How bout Scampi fries?? - you either love em or hate em!!
> 
> really gross TMI coming up ...
> 
> We used to call scampi fries period crisps at school :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~googling scampi fries now


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> We have crunchie bars here in Canada. The one thing that I would say is cadbury flake, but we have those here now too.
> 
> Morning Lea :hi:Click to expand...

:hi: mornin'


----------



## NickyT75

LOL you guys are really making me hungry!! xx


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> How bout Scampi fries?? - you either love em or hate em!!
> 
> really gross TMI coming up ...
> 
> We used to call scampi fries period crisps at school :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...


----------



## golcarlilly

Me and OH love marmite, I bought a new jar at the supermarket this week and it has this little rhyme on it 

Roses are red, 
Violets are blue 
Marmite you're brown 
I love you !!!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: me too. It's way to early for me to be dipping into the chocolate yet though.

*that was a response to the hungry, not the marmite :rofl: Although, I do like that too sometimes. I used to have it on rice cakes.


----------



## buffycat

marmite......yuk!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> How bout Scampi fries?? - you either love em or hate em!!
> 
> really gross TMI coming up ...
> 
> We used to call scampi fries period crisps at school :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> Cos they smell so fishy and horrid - sorry :blush: told you it was gross and TMI!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Sambatiki

marmite YUKKY!!

god you lot aint half been gossiping!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> How bout Scampi fries?? - you either love em or hate em!!
> 
> really gross TMI coming up ...
> 
> We used to call scampi fries period crisps at school :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> Cos they smell so fishy and horrid - sorry :blush: told you it was gross and TMI!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## NickyT75

I know... I was just thinking

We had about 100 pages or something on here last month & we're on P120 now - it's only the bloody 12th!!! OMG!! xx


----------



## Chris77

AND I didn't know Jammie Dodgers is British either! I bought those once and were delicious! They're in a special section in the supermarket where I shop.


----------



## buffycat

don't remember scampi fries.....but i liked fish and chips, and frazzles too!


----------



## owo

NickyT75 said:


> I know... I was just thinking
> 
> We had about 100 pages or something on here last month & we're on P120 now - it's only the bloody 12th!!! OMG!! xx

Looks like we are going for a record :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yuk, my coffee is so gross today. 

I went to Crackbucks and ordered my Grande soy latte this morning. She ended up making me a Venti. When she called the order out I looked at her, then at the cup. She asked if there was something wrong and I said I had ordered one size down, she looked at me as if to say what? Getting a bigger coffee is a problem for you then she smiled and waved me away. I finished that pretty quickly, now I am on my first cup of coffee from the machine at my office. Its not treating me very well.


----------



## Sambatiki

Just had a look at August and we've 208 pages to beat and judging by the rate we're going ATM I think we'll easily beat it.... Esp if I stop doing the *w* word!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Yuk, my coffee is so gross today.
> 
> I went to Crackbucks and ordered my Grande soy latte this morning. She ended up making me a Venti. When she called the order out I looked at her, then at the cup. She asked if there was something wrong and I said I had ordered one size down, she looked at me as if to say what? Getting a bigger coffee is a problem for you then she smiled and waved me away. I finished that pretty quickly, now I am on my first cup of coffee from the machine at my office. Its not treating me very well.

Sorry the coffee isn't being nice to you - maybe that's a sign?!?! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> don't remember scampi fries.....but i liked fish and chips, and frazzles too!

Wow - this is really taking me back to my childhood :rofl:

I loved those fish n'chip thingies... they had LOADS of flavour on them & used to make your lips swell up!! :rofl:

You could also get chicken n'chips & burger n'chips but the Fish n'chip ones were defo my favourite! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> Yuk, my coffee is so gross today.
> 
> I went to Crackbucks and ordered my Grande soy latte this morning. She ended up making me a Venti. When she called the order out I looked at her, then at the cup. She asked if there was something wrong and I said I had ordered one size down, she looked at me as if to say what? Getting a bigger coffee is a problem for you then she smiled and waved me away. I finished that pretty quickly, now I am on my first cup of coffee from the machine at my office. Its not treating me very well.


:rofl: that is like a foreign language to me - we have only just got coffee shops where I live and I hardly dare order in case they ask me any confusing questions :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Just had a look at August and we've 208 pages to beat and judging by the rate we're going ATM I think we'll easily beat it.... Esp if I stop doing the *w* word!

Yeah, let's break that record - give me something else to think about in the TWW.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Yuk, my coffee is so gross today.
> 
> I went to Crackbucks and ordered my Grande soy latte this morning. She ended up making me a Venti. When she called the order out I looked at her, then at the cup. She asked if there was something wrong and I said I had ordered one size down, she looked at me as if to say what? Getting a bigger coffee is a problem for you then she smiled and waved me away. I finished that pretty quickly, now I am on my first cup of coffee from the machine at my office. Its not treating me very well.
> 
> 
> :rofl: that is like a foreign language to me - we have only just got coffee shops where I live and I hardly dare order in case they ask me any confusing questions :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Stay away from Dunkin Donuts and Starbucks then! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

oh crap....i've just remembered that i'm on call this weekend......

that is not good....as dh and i need to get practicing! what happens if my mobile rings in the middle of :sex: ?!!?!??!


----------



## Chris77

Bassetts Liquorice is British too!
Oh my - really gonna have to convince DH to move to England. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Yuk, my coffee is so gross today.
> 
> I went to Crackbucks and ordered my Grande soy latte this morning. She ended up making me a Venti. When she called the order out I looked at her, then at the cup. She asked if there was something wrong and I said I had ordered one size down, she looked at me as if to say what? Getting a bigger coffee is a problem for you then she smiled and waved me away. I finished that pretty quickly, now I am on my first cup of coffee from the machine at my office. Its not treating me very well.
> 
> 
> :rofl: that is like a foreign language to me - we have only just got coffee shops where I live and I hardly dare order in case they ask me any confusing questions :rofl:Click to expand...

Short = small
Tall = medium
Grande = large
Venti = x large


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> oh crap....i've just remembered that i'm on call this weekend......
> 
> that is not good....as dh and i need to get practicing! what happens if my mobile rings in the middle of :sex: ?!!?!??!

Don't answer it until after you've DTD. Just say you were....umm....INDISPOSED! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Bassetts Liquorice is British too!
> Oh my - really gonna have to convince DH to move to England. :rofl:

I'll go with you and we can get cats. YAY!!


----------



## owo

Buffy just tell them you were in a bad signal area :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Well im off home now girlies :wave:

I'll probably be back online when I get home tho :rofl:

See you all later xx


----------



## LeaArr

Bye for now.


----------



## owo

Have a good weekend Nicky


----------



## Chris77

bye Nicky :wave:

Yes, please do come back!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Bassetts Liquorice is British too!
> Oh my - really gonna have to convince DH to move to England. :rofl:
> 
> I'll go with you and we can get cats. YAY!!Click to expand...

Get cats?!?! As in the animal/pet?!?!


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah.


----------



## Chris77

As in eating them?


----------



## golcarlilly

See you later nicky!

I have to go soon too so if I dont get to say bye have a nice weekend one and all! :hug:


----------



## destiny27

why would you wanna eat cats :shock: :lol:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> As in eating them?

What the cats? It isn't Korea :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

spose you could go to the local take away :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I meant we could get a flat together and get pet cats. What do you think this is? China?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> See you later nicky!
> 
> I have to go soon too so if I dont get to say bye have a nice weekend one and all! :hug:

Thanks Tracy - have a good weekend as well. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I meant we could get a flat together and get pet cats. What do you think this is? China?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

SORRY!!!!! :blush: :blush:

DH is allergic to cats - how about dogs?


----------



## destiny27

lol:rofl:


----------



## destiny27

if you want pet cats i have 4 kittens you can have lol


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, Husband is allergic to cats too, but if we are leaving them to move to the UK anyway...:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Girlies I really don't know what to do. My lower abdomen (right below my belly button) is SUPER SUPER uncomfortable! :hissy: I've never ever felt like this before! I pooped yesterday so don't think it's constipation but it could be - Never had this degree before though! IT HURTS!!!!


----------



## buffycat

ah, i have two cats.....they're gorgeous!

bad signal....that sounds like a good excuse!!!!


----------



## destiny27

Chris77 said:


> Girlies I really don't know what to do. My lower abdomen (right below my belly button) is SUPER SUPER uncomfortable! :hissy: I've never ever felt like this before! I pooped yesterday so don't think it's constipation but it could be - Never had this degree before though! IT HURTS!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Girlies I really don't know what to do. My lower abdomen (right below my belly button) is SUPER SUPER uncomfortable! :hissy: I've never ever felt like this before! I pooped yesterday so don't think it's constipation but it could be - Never had this degree before though! IT HURTS!!!!


That sucks :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

i feel sick :( and my head hurts :cry:

I'm gonna go hide in the bath later maybe ill feel better then


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> i feel sick :( and my head hurts :cry:
> 
> I'm gonna go hide in the bath later maybe ill feel better then

That sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## owo

Destiny and Chris sorry you're not feeling so good.


----------



## owo

I'm off home now. I finish at 5 on Friday's. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Destiny and Chris sorry you're not feeling so good.

Thanks, It's not so much pain - more really really really uncomfortable!! Can't quite explain it. I think I'm just very consipated. :blush: Got some oatmeal raisin cookies - maybe that will help. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> I'm off home now. I finish at 5 on Friday's. Have a good weekend everyone.

Bye Owo :wave: Have a good weekend too.


----------



## buffycat

bye-bye owo.....hope you have a lovely weekend....and just remember...you'll soon be 11 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u342/zinuca23/weekend/sporcolegilor.gif


----------



## buffycat

cute....!

hometime for me too.....byeee :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

thats all folks!!!! 

Thanks for the entertainment today. Sorry Ive been pooh!! Have super weekends! 

Byeeeee


----------



## buffycat

:hissy:

typical, gets to the weekend and it starts to rain!


----------



## Chris77

bye Ladies :wave: Have a wonderful evening and weekend.

It's going to rain here this weekend too! :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Off to lunch - half the day is gone! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Bye Ladies. Have a good one. 

I wish it was lunch for me too. Only a couple more hours.


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girlies

Im back for a while!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm back too!! 3 hours left!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im home!!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh sure - just rub it in!! :growlmad:

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

so how do I register with pogo


----------



## Chris77

Just go to Pogo.com and you'll see a place to register. UK's is slighty different from US but sign-up should be the same.


----------



## Sambatiki

ok hun just do it now


----------



## Sambatiki

whats your screen name so I can add it


----------



## Chris77

gfb


----------



## Chris77

You're gonna LOVE it! It's majorly addicting!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Im assuming you cant play at work!!


----------



## Chris77

:nope: Not anymore I can't! I was able to up until a few weeks ago. I can get on to the site but when I try to get into a game room it tells me that the page cannot be found. :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

What's your SN?


----------



## LeaArr

blargh. I wish this day was over. I am so tired of working.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> blargh. I wish this day was over. I am so tired of working.

I agree with you there! I'm not even pretending to be busy anymore today.


----------



## Chris77

How are you doing over there Lea? Have lunch yet?


----------



## LeaArr

Fridays are always long. Lunch is over now. I'm craving candy like crazy. I ate a granola bar just now, I hope that tricks my body into thinking I had a nasty treat.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Fridays are always long. Lunch is over now. I'm craving candy like crazy. I ate a granola bar just now, I hope that tricks my body into thinking I had a nasty treat.

:rofl::rofl:

I think a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup sundae is in order tonight!!


----------



## LeaArr

GET OUT OF MY HEAD!! :rofl:

I went to the vending machine in hopes of getting my hands on some Reese's Peanut Butter cups. No luck. Then I ate the granola bar :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Nope. the granola bar didn't work. need to seek out the candy lady and get my PB cups. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Atta Girl! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Alas, no PB cups. so I got some smarties instead.


----------



## Chris77

Smarties are yummy too! Of course, this comes about 7 hours later...lol


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I'm into the wine now


----------



## destiny27

Morning ladies

feel sick :cry:

still spotting

oh well :(:cry:


----------



## Lisa1984

Evening ladies - :witch: arrived overnight, was really red and really heavy this morning, 3 pads used since midday and now its stopped, more brown than red (tmi) but still got pains! Urrrrgh nightmare!! Oh and to make matters worse i had a migraine this afternoon, had to go to bed for a while!!

OH took me to a carvery for dinner though yum, had turkey, roast beef, roast pork, boiled and roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, carrots and peas with gravy, i got a cola and he got a pint - £10.50!!! How good is that!!!

Tonight we are going to watch a dvd (Rambo) in bed and have an early night although due to current situation in the lady area there will be no :sex: :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

guess im out, started really heavy today regardless of my temps going up/
oh well :(:cry:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm sorry the :witch: got you ladies. Good luck next month.

Lisa - that dinner sounds fab. looks like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Chris77

Oh damn! I'm sorry the :witch: got you Destiny and Lisa. :hugs: I hope the :witch: doesn't stay too long so you can get back to :sex:

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend despite the nasty old :witch:

:hug:


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

Hope you all had a good weekend. It was lovely weather here all weekend so spent most of my time outside, I took one of my nieces for a really long walk through the fields behind my mums house & took the dogs too then DH & I took both my nieces to the farm for a few hours & I rescued a goat :rofl: it got its head stuck in the wire fence so i helped it out :rofl:

Sunday went to Belvoir Castle to cheer on my dad & BIL, they did a 10K run for cancer research. BIL did it in 1hr 6 mins & dad did it in 1hr 9 mins really proud of them both :happydance:

Destiny & Lisa sorry to hear the :witch: got you hope she doesnt stay around too long so you can get back to DTD


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Reedy - its a good job you saw the poor little goat - or it could've been stuck there for ages!

Suprise suprise I didn't do anything over the weekend... we had workmen in repairing one of our bedroom ceilings coz we had a leak in the attic & it caved in!!

What a mess!! its a good job no-one was in the room or they could've been really badly injured! xx


----------



## destiny27

morning all :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Destiny & nicky

Nicky - you were lucky no one was in the room, hope its all fixed & didnt cost too much x 
:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

morning.....Monday again! :hissy:

Reedy - bet you were chuffed when the little goat scampered off......!

Nicky - hope the work wasn't too expensive for you.....any news on the job front yet?


----------



## NickyT75

Still not completely fixed - plasterer is coming through the week to skim it (costing £700 for the ceiling which is covered by insurance but the carpet & bed are both ruined - not to mention the whole room needs redecorated now AARGH!!

Nothing ever runs smoothly in my life!

There are still loads of rumours going round at work & things are looking pretty grim TBH but management haven't got the decency to tell us the truth

Keeping my eyes open for something new but nothings come up yet xx


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy - bet you were chuffed when the little goat scampered off......!

Yeah I was felt very proud of myself until it came over about 2 minutes later & did the same again :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

Morning ladies - its seems the witch is gone already!!!

Anyone had that before?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lisa

Yep my AF usually only last 4 days max anyway so I guess im quite lucky xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Lisa! mine can be quite haphazard at times......last one was 7 days and previous was 4......very random!

re management Nicky......it was the same for us......they seem to think that by not telling people means that no rumours will start, but the complete opposite happens! and when my team were told on the day of final announcements (where people were told if they were leaving the following week or not) that we were safe, they expected us to be grateful! :growlmad:

Reedy, maybe goats are like men then....lacking in common sense! :rofl:


----------



## owo

Morning. I hate Mondays :hissy: 
Sorry the :witch: got you Destiny and Lisa.
How does everyone else feel for this month? Think you're in with a chance. Hope so :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy, maybe goats are like men then....lacking in common sense! :rofl:

I agree :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Owo......yay....11 weeks :wohoo:

keeping fingers crossed this month......will start opks later this week too!


----------



## Reedy

owo said:


> How does everyone else feel for this month? Think you're in with a chance. Hope so :hugs:

I was ovulating according to my ticker on saturday & we bd'd the friday & saturday. dont know why but on the friday I just had a real postive feeling like it might have happened got to wait till the end of the month though to find out so fingers crossed :dust:
How about everyone else?


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> hi Owo......yay....11 weeks :wohoo:

I know i can't quite believe it. I had my MMC at 10 weeks so i've never been this far before. Quite exciting but nerve wracking at the same time. Can't wait for my scan on the 26th. perhaps DH will let me go shopping then as he doesn't want to jinx it by buying things now. He's talking about waiting until after the 20 week scan to go shopping but i don't know if i can last that long :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ah...ov'ing......

why is it that the Chris Steele says the following on his get pregnant guide:

*'you must have sexual intercourse, every day, 2 days before that date, on that day and for 2 days after that date. I don't think your partner will complain about this'*

and yet, the window that is given by the calculator is 5 days long!

no wonder our boys are so knackered and fed up with us!


----------



## Reedy

11 weeks owo thats fab only another week till you can start shouting it from the roof tops :happydance:
Cat wait to see your scan pics x


----------



## buffycat

owo......shopping....i think it would be different with us....last time, DH was desperate to buy stuff...in the end i gave in and said he could buy the hungry caterpiller Book.....when we get there again (notice the positive attitude today?!) we'll probably wait until 16 weeks.....


----------



## owo

I tried the everyday whilst EWCM approach with DH however after a couple of days he was knackered and couldn't be bothered. Guys just can't seem to do it on command when TTC but can when it's just for fun :rofl:


----------



## owo

Good to see that you are talking positively today Buffycat.
Reedy i will be posting the pics don't worry.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

Sorry Im late checking in!! I have had the day from already and its only 12.20!! :rofl:

Woke up late and missed my bus, lost my purse and now waiting for 3rd thing to happen as you know it always happens in 3's!!!! 

reedy - Congrats on your rescue mission!!

Buffycat - Hoping that you managed to get lots of baby making practice in!! 

Owo - :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: 11 days until babies photograph!!! 

Nicky - Im so sorry about your ceiling!!! Hope that youre ok! (I know your not hurt) but ykwim!!

Today Im feeling rubbish again about the TTC game :rofl: :rofl: I just dont feel its my month no symptoms and a big fat collection of :bfn:'s. I know its too early....... but the POAS monster that I am could help myself!! Was a good girl today and have managed to refrain!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry - wow what a morning you've had :hugs: hope you find your purse soon x 
Good to hear your refraining from POAS :rofl:wonder how long it will last


----------



## NickyT75

Im feeling fairly positive so far this month... managed to refrain from POAS (even tho the voices in my head have been telling me to!) :rofl:

Don't have any symptoms as such - but im not a believer in symptom spotting anyway so that doesn't bother me.

My chart has me intrigued tho... have a look girls & tell me what you think please!

I can see what looks suspiciously like an implantation dip at 5DPO (well 5DPO according to FF but I think I Ov'd the day before as I had Ov pain so 6DPO really)

- Never had anything like this before so it's got me quite excited :happydance:

Just gotta resist the POAS demons in my head for another couple of days now! :rofl: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im no temping expert but this cycles temps do look suspiciously like Decembers!!! oooooohh got everything crossed for you and Im going to be a good girl and not encourage you to :test:!!!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL thanks Kerry for NOT encouraging me!! :dohh: :rofl:

No - my temps always seem to follow a pretty standard pattern & I get a little bit excited every month only for them to dive bomb on the last day when the old hag shows her ugly face!! :hissy:

But I have NEVER had what you would class as an implantation dip before - not even when I was pregnant with Sophie, but not everyone gets them so it's pretty exciting as far as im concerned :rofl:

ARGH! the waiting part is rubbish isn't it?? xx


----------



## owo

I've got my fingers crossed for more :bfp: this week.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Kerry, your morning sounds like my weekend! lol I checked up on the newborn mice this morning and 2 were still alive but breathing very shallow :cry: - so I cried my way to work. DH tried to make me feel better but it didn't help. Then, we get to go pick up my car after work and drop off $1,500 to the garage. :dohh: AND it's Monday to boot :hissy:

Nicky, sorry about your ceiling. Looks like we all got visited by the bad luck fairy!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Sorry one of the lickle mites has not survived. But hope that the remaining to manage to hang on. It rubbish when you get bad luck it always seems to come at once!

Nicky - Im hoping, wishing, praying that its our month. Its comforting to see that the others who where there in the MC thread are going on to get preggers. So its GOT to be our turn soon!!


----------



## Chris77

It would be great if we all got our :bfp: this month and could move on over to 1st tri together! :happydance: But not much happening for me either in terms of symptoms, Kerry. So, I'm with ya there.


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry & Chris! :wave:

yep, lots of practice over the weekend! and a lot of early nights planned this week too.....

i only have 5 days left at work before hols - :happydance:

and during that time i have to pack etc, and finish a cross-stitch for my friend who had a baby last week (who i get to meet on Thursday......gulp:cry:).....

Chris.....need to make plans......is Monday or Tuesday best for you?

and does anyone have any other ideas for an 'English Hamper' for Chris (we have teabags, Angel Delight, Crunchie, Thorntons and Jaffacakes so far)


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Spotted dick!!! :rofl:

Chris - Im hoping we wont be too much longer!!


----------



## Chris77

OMG - you gotta read what some idiot wrote to my thread Three Blind Mice in the Photo Gallery section!! :shock: :cry:

I'm so upset now - I think I could puke! :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I cant believe she gave you a bollocking!!!???


----------



## Chris77

Me either! :cry: I'm crying hysterically at work right now and my co-workers think I'm nutters for crying over mice!!


----------



## owo

Chris - Just read your thread about the mice.
It's so sad when mum abadones them. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks! I don't know what's wrong with me! Why can't I stop crying?!?!


----------



## buffycat

Chris.....cyber hug heading your way right now....:hugs:

you're allowed to be sad though.....i blub over such random things anyway....

i was just annoyed with the sentence about 'lots of hormones and not in good humour'....:growlmad: ggrrr.....sometimes feels like other people are rubbing our noses in it, even though they may not realise that.....


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls, little old me again :blush:

Waiting for my AF now, fingers crossed the :witch: won't come. 

My mother made a comment yesterday saying I had fat ankles and feet :huh:

Think it's all this weight im putting on :( 

AF due between today and wednesday. I am praying that she doesn't show her face! I keep having dreams about babies and my friend brought her little baby girl round the other night, she had to prise her away from me :hissy:

xxxxx Hope everybody is fine!! Any BFP??

:af: :af:


----------



## Chris77

Some people are such extreme animal lovers that they take things way too sensitively. Oh well, I did what I thought best. MY FIL just wanted to get rid of them and I screamed at him. Ah, oh well. I did my best - they would have fallen through the grates in the grill if I didn't remove them.

My co-workers still think I'm nutters as I'm still crying and blowing my nose. lol


----------



## owo

Chris - don't want to get your hopes up but i got super emotional, tears and everything at your point in the cycle before i got my :bfp: fingers crossed this is why you are emotional.


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris just read your thread about the mice, I would be the same as you as I'm an animal lover too, it would have been worse if you had just left them to die but you didnt you did what you thought was best & there should be more people like you in the world might be a better place to live then x :hugs::hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooh chris, fingers crossed Owo is right!!!!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:
 

> Chris - don't want to get your hopes up but i got super emotional, tears and everything at your point in the cycle before i got my :bfp: fingers crossed this is why you are emotional.

Owo, I was actually thinking the same thing this morning!! I mean I AM an emotional person but not usually over mice, they usually scare the crap out of me. :rofl: Maybe maternal instincts kicking in? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey Chris just read your thread about the mice, I would be the same as you as I'm an animal lover too, it would have been worse if you had just left them to die but you didnt you did what you thought was best & there should be more people like you in the world might be a better place to live then x :hugs::hug:

Thanks Reedy! :hugs: That was so comforting to me.


----------



## buffycat

hi babyblues! :hi:

fingers crossed that :witch: doesn't come this time round! Ignore your mum though, mine says horrid things like that all the time :hissy:...even on my wedding day she said at one point - 'you look like a sack of potatoes'!! wtf?!?!?

no news from me ....still trying though!

fingers crossed for you..!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi babyblues! :hi:
> 
> Ignore your mum though, mine says horrid things like that all the time :hissy:...even on my wedding day she said at one point - 'you look like a sack of potatoes'!! wtf?!?!?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG! That's terrible Buffy! :hugs: :shock: Well, my mom told me I should lose weight because I'm unhealthy, probably have diabetes and shouldn't consider having children until I lose weight. :cry: To put her comment into prespective though, my dad had a mild stroke last year and her sister's health is very poor - but even still!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh girls I can't believe that you mothers said such things :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

i'm used to it from my mum now.....and my brother is the 'golden boy' even though he really isn't that golden! she harps on about how i need to lose weight all of the time (and she can hardly talk)...

but the best bit (and funniset) is that she claims that she has never been drunk! ....yeah right!!!! i remember her on my hen night!


----------



## baby.love

:hi: girls i am home :rofl: sorry i havent been around much but i needed time to sort Ethan out and help him settle at school, and also dealing with the whole WTT thing...Plus we have all had a bout of some horrid virus :( How is everyone? and what have i missed? Hope you are all good... :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Leah glad to see you back x :hugs:
Hows Ethan getting on at school? is he enjoying it? x 
Hope your all better from that nasty bug x


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Leah, Are you feeling better now??


----------



## baby.love

Hey Reedy, Ethan is loving school thanks hun...we are all over the virus i think, just the lingering tiredness from it all...How have you been?


----------



## baby.love

Hey Kerry! hows you babes? we are all better thanks .


----------



## Sambatiki

Im good thanks hun, on the last stretch of the 2ww!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Leah - nice to see you over here again hun, glad to hear Ethan is liking school xx


----------



## buffycat

oh to be back at school - all of those lovely long holidays!

hi Leah :hi:

that reminds me....is anyone else here on facebook?


----------



## Sambatiki

yes buffycat Im on facebook!!!


----------



## baby.love

Hi Nicky & Buffycat :hugs: I have news for you girls..... We are getting another puppy :happydance: due to the whole baby situation my DH has said he will buy me a fur baby lol


----------



## buffycat

Sambatiki said:


> yes buffycat Im on facebook!!!

yay - facebook is something else that i can't live without! what's your surname and i'll look you up tonight.....?


----------



## buffycat

fur baby! cute......what sort?!?!?


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! Leah thats fab news about your new fur baby! what kind of puppy are you getting? xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm on facebook too!


----------



## baby.love

Gonna get another boxer puppy, we have a 20 month old now and she is gorgeous, so she will get a friend and i'll get a ickle pup to coo over lol


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Hi Nicky & Buffycat :hugs: I have news for you girls..... We are getting another puppy :happydance: due to the whole baby situation my DH has said he will buy me a fur baby lol

Aww love fur babies! What kind of puppy do you think you'll get?


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Gonna get another boxer puppy, we have a 20 month old now and she is gorgeous, so she will get a friend and i'll get a ickle pup to coo over lol

How cute!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kerry Nolan!! 

Leah - awwww cant wait to see pics of your new fur baby!!


----------



## Reedy

Leah - I'm good thanks x Fab news about the fur baby, when are you getting the new addition?

I'm on Facebook too x


----------



## baby.love

we are aiming to get it at the end of November, i want another little girl though as boxer boys are massive when fully grown, plus girl boxers are so pretty :)


----------



## Sambatiki

awwww a baby boxer that will be sooo cute. You'll have to do a ticker, days until you get your furbaby!!


----------



## baby.love

haha good idea Kerry, once i have been and picked one I'll get a piccy and do a ticker


----------



## Sambatiki

yeah!!! 

Have you seen the kokopelli thread??!! We have 3 :bfp: and probably a 4th on the way how FAB is that!!!


----------



## buffycat

sorry.....decided to do a random desk tidy.........!

need to encourage fat guy to do one though....his stuff is spreading onto my desk and the guy on the other side of him!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - silly tw*t, he's so bloody selfish!! replace * with an 'i' or an 'a' depending on which you prefer!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - yeah team kokopelli have done really well havent they?

Team Pingu have had 6 BFP's so far but none this month so im hoping I will be one of them! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I hope that you are one of them too hun. Are you having any signs :rofl: I keep getting funny feelings in my tummy but that could be the :witch: preparing to come and stay!!! :dust:


----------



## buffycat

'a' sounds better!!! :rofl:

he is....oh, and his head is shaped like egg...and he has his hair cut really short too.......

we don't have bins anymore, the company are trying to be green and recycle more......so fat tw*t now tends to stack up his rubbish!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

What have I missed today - been busy AGAIN:hissy:

what is this team pingu and kokopelli and who has got :bfp:???


----------



## NickyT75

Not really got any symptoms apart from feeling tired (but im always tired lol) had some stabbing pains in my womb area a few days ago tho...? so fingers crossed hey?

When are you next scheduled to POAS?? Im trying to wait until thursday (notice it's moving slowly forwards each time he he!!) xx


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> What have I missed today - been busy AGAIN:hissy:
> 
> what is this team pingu and kokopelli and who has got :bfp:???

Hi Tracy 

They are cycle buddy groups we are in xx


----------



## golcarlilly

HI nicky - oh I see! I can't get a cycle buddy at the moment as I don't know what my cycle is still :cry: think I may have oved end of last week as I had pains but not really sure - my :witch: is due on Friday again though if I am on time so really confused about the whole thing!


----------



## golcarlilly

Where are you all?? 

I have to go now, off home, will try and get on earlier tomorrow!:hugs: to you all


----------



## buffycat

sorry! had to help the new guy out on stuff.....but am so hacked off as have discovered he is two grades higher than me!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf??!!?!?


----------



## buffycat

hello by the way - you ok?!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - You could just join Kokopelli anyway!! Glad to see you!!! 

Nicky - Having the same twinges/stabbing feelings!! Im going to wait as long as possible.... So probably tomorrow!! :rofl: Also getting terrible headaches over the last few days!!! :rofl: :rofl: Think I might be reading into thingings a little too much!


----------



## buffycat

oh fingers crossed for Kerry and Nicky....pleeease let it be your turn!


----------



## Reedy

sorry been doing *W* :blush:and now i'm off home. fingers crossed Kerry & Nicky :hugs:

Speak to you all 2moro hope you have lovely evenings x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry, have a great evening!


----------



## buffycat

bye Reedy!

right, i'm off home too.......have fat world tonight.....oh such joy!

see you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry that I missed you all today. I hope you have a great evening.

Husband went fishing yesterday and I went along and read by book. I got such a bad burn on my chest. I will take a piccie and post it later for y'all. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

Sorry, it's a crap pic. I got my friend, Sam, to take it quickly on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







img064.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, it's a crap pic. I got my friend, Sam, to take it quickly on my phone.

OUCH!!!!! Have you put anything on it?


----------



## LeaArr

Noxema and a cold cloth :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Noxema and a cold cloth :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Do you have Banana Boat Aloe Vera in Canada? That's what I use when I get bad burns and it's FAB!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea :wave: Chest looks sore hun. How I would love just to see the sun over here!! :rofl:

Girls yet again Im a naughty bugger sat here having not drank or peed since 5.30!!! Wonder why Id be doing that???!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Girls yet again Im a naughty bugger sat here having not drank or peed since 5.30!!! Wonder why Id be doing that???!!!

 :dohh:
I wonder indeed! :rofl: you have a serious problem me thinks!! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Noxema and a cold cloth :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Do you have Banana Boat Aloe Vera in Canada? That's what I use when I get bad burns and it's FAB!Click to expand...

I think we do, but I wasn't able to find any at the store we went to. Noxema smells like summer to me now though. Has since I was a kid :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Lea :wave: Chest looks sore hun. How I would love just to see the sun over here!! :rofl:
> 
> Girls yet again Im a naughty bugger sat here having not drank or peed since 5.30!!! Wonder why Id be doing that???!!!

POAS DANCE :dance: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Evening ladies! :hi:

Hope you're all well this evening
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky - I cannot help it!!!! :rofl: Its all in the name of the :bfn: thread!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

HI Ella 

How are you treacle?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ella

Kerry - keep telling yourself those excuses!! lol xx


----------



## LeaArr

Good day Ella. How goes it?


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - cant believe you managed to get sunburnt... I cant even remember what the sun looks like! lol xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - TBH I dont need excuses.............. Hi everyone :wave: My name is Kerry and I have an addiction to piddling on colour changing strips of paper!!


----------



## Ella

I'm very well thankyou, how're you all? :)
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - TBH I dont need excuses.............. Hi everyone :wave: My name is Kerry and I have an addiction to piddling on colour changing strips of paper!!

:rofl: you should buy some shares in preg tests... you could make a fortune off some of the girls on here :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh wait.........! On second thoughts you'd pee on all the profits!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Oh wait.........! On second thoughts you'd pee on all the profits!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx

:rofl: :rofl: ::rofl: I cant believe why you would think such a thing!! I promise I wont come crying to you when its a :bfn:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Lea - cant believe you managed to get sunburnt... I cant even remember what the sun looks like! lol xx

I know hey. Months and months of crap weather here. The one day that is nice I decide it's a good idea to go out in the sun for four hours with no sunscreen :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wait.........! On second thoughts you'd pee on all the profits!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: ::rofl: I cant believe why you would think such a thing!! I promise I wont come crying to you when its a :bfn:Click to expand...

Just something to keep you entertained hey? I guess we all need hobbies.


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wait.........! On second thoughts you'd pee on all the profits!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: ::rofl: I cant believe why you would think such a thing!! I promise I wont come crying to you when its a :bfn:Click to expand...

Don't worry hun :hugs: you can still afford a few more :bfn:'s over the next couple of days before the magic :bfp:appears! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im trying soooo hard not to cave in to temptation (or should that be peer pressure???) :rofl: 

I gave myself a stern talking to this morning & agreed (with myself) that i'd wait until at least wednesday before testing...

OMG! :blush: I can feel myself faltering :dohh: xx


----------



## LeaArr

They are just sitting there in the cabinet...calling your name..."Pee on me" they say, "I likes the pee" they repeat. It's hard to resist :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha ha ha Nicky!!! We've gone from Friday to Thursday and now Wednesday!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its so hard when there is all these :bfp:'s!!! Im not saying a word!!! Im not getting the blame if you POAS early, like there's much difference between today and wednesday anyway, afterall its practically Tuesday anyway!!! :rofl: :rofl:

P.S I think Im going to piddle myself in a moment, dont think I can hang on anymore!! :rofl:

Probably need these soon if I dont go!!! 

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q278/Gazbobs/41137.jpg

Is 2 hours enough???


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> They are just sitting there in the cabinet...calling your name..."Pee on me" they say, "I likes the pee" they repeat. It's hard to resist :rofl:

OMG! Lea you are right!!! I can hear them eeeek! :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha ha ha Nicky!!! We've gone from Friday to Thursday and now Wednesday!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its so hard when there is all these :bfp:'s!!! Im not saying a word!!! Im not getting the blame if you POAS early, *like there's much difference between today and wednesday anyway, afterall its practically Tuesday anyway!!!* :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: why don't you just hold a gun to my head Kerry? :rofl: :rofl:

*must not POAS must not POAS* :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha ha ha Nicky!!! We've gone from Friday to Thursday and now Wednesday!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its so hard when there is all these :bfp:'s!!! Im not saying a word!!! Im not getting the blame if you POAS early, like there's much difference between today and wednesday anyway, afterall its practically Tuesday anyway!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> P.S I think Im going to piddle myself in a moment, dont think I can hang on anymore!! :rofl:
> 
> Probably need these soon if I dont go!!!
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q278/Gazbobs/41137.jpg
> 
> Is 2 hours enough???

I am having visions of you pressing preg tests agains the wet spot on your absorbant undergarments now :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/kaylyne/various%20pics/slap-1.gif Sorry nicky I'll behave now :cry: I dont mean it I just get too excited!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmmm *thinking... I do have a pot of FMU in the fridge for my CBFM clinical trial......* :dohh:


STAY AWAY FROM THE FRIDGE!!! :hissy:

*the voices.... I hear voices!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha Nicky!!! We've gone from Friday to Thursday and now Wednesday!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its so hard when there is all these :bfp:'s!!! Im not saying a word!!! Im not getting the blame if you POAS early, like there's much difference between today and wednesday anyway, afterall its practically Tuesday anyway!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> P.S I think Im going to piddle myself in a moment, dont think I can hang on anymore!! :rofl:
> 
> Probably need these soon if I dont go!!!
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q278/Gazbobs/41137.jpg
> 
> Is 2 hours enough???
> 
> I am having visions of you pressing preg tests agains the wet spot on your absorbant undergarments now :rofl:Click to expand...

Lea - Thats not a bad idea!!! Now Ive got to stop talking about POAS because Nicky's going to tell me off :rofl:

so errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... How long have you guys across the pond got left of the *w*???


----------



## LeaArr

Kerry - have you POAS yet?


----------



## LeaArr

I have 3 hours and 16 minutes left.


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Kerry - have you POAS yet?

Lea - SSSSHHHHH Im not supposed to be talking about P O A S!!!! no not yet, hanging on still................... just :rofl:!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky where are you???? You havent... you know...


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky where are you???? You havent... you know...

He he he! no Im still here (hanging onto my willpower by a thread lol) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Yeah well done hun!!


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Nicky where are you???? You havent... you know...
> 
> He he he! no Im still here (hanging onto my willpower by a thread lol) xxClick to expand...

You'll make it. Wednesday is not that far away! I have faith!


----------



## NickyT75

I soooooo know im gonna be POAS tomorrow tho lol

Kerry you'd better be ready to cheer me up if I start to lose my PMA when I get BFN tho xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I'll always be there for you!! No matter what but Ive every faith its your month


----------



## Chris77

Hey ladies. WELL - I've been thinking about peeing on one of my hundreds of opk's to see if it's still positive!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - go ahead girl... knock yourself out! lol xx


----------



## Chris77

LOL! I'm thinking my maternal instincts with the mice has GOT to be a sign! :rofl: :rofl: So, was thinking if the opk is still positive, maybe I'm preggers! :rofl: Technically, not breaking rules as it isn't an hpt. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmmm *thinking.... Chris may be on to something here!! wonder if I should POA(OV)S "just to see what happens" - more for scientific purposes really* :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Do it!!


----------



## LeaArr

I was thinking about peeing on an OPK as well just for poops and giggles. Husband said he was going to buy me some more anyway :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

This is bad...this is very, very bad. :nope: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Seems like we have all been corrupted hey? he he he! (not that it took much!) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:bfn: Girls!! ha ha ha well tomorrow is another day!!!


----------



## buffycat

well at least you can't blame me for corrupting you all!

evening peeps! am now logged on from home!

Chris & Kerry - just sent you friend requests on facebook! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :bfn: Girls!! ha ha ha well tomorrow is another day!!!

Aw Shit! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

bfn....no....fingers crossed for tomorrow.....just think, you'll have to save up again and not drink/go to the loo!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Its fine!!! :rofl: I didnt expect any other result!! Hoping that if :witch: turns up she does it before sat as Ive a wedding to go to.

Buffycat - thanks hun I'll add you!


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll wait until the morning now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - Wheres your pic!!! Are you camera shy!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

it is so crap when you have a thing to go to, wedding etc, and :witch: is about.....even afects the colour of your underwear (apologies if tmi!)


----------



## buffycat

i am really camera shy....will see if anything on hubbys laptop (which i am on at the moment though)!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat :rofl: yes sad but true! Just want to know whether I can get sh*t faced or not! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Buffy I found this on youtube and immediately thought of you and fat guy. Absolutely cracked me up!!! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjClb7ook24


----------



## Chris77

Oh to you ladies with facebook - I'm under Christina Porcelli.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> well at least you can't blame me for corrupting you all!
> 
> evening peeps! am now logged on from home!
> 
> Chris & Kerry - just sent you friend requests on facebook! :happydance:

Buffy, I didn't get the friend request yet! :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

nice one! i loved the guy who went across the desks! i feel like doing that most days! i call them my ally mcbeal moments!


----------



## buffycat

you should have it now.....fb was being a bit crap!


----------



## Chris77

Got it now! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - loved the youtube clip. Esp the one where the guy throws paper planes so he throws his monitor. Then carries on typing on the keyboard as if nothing has happened!! fab!

Any UK girls watching the children


----------



## buffycat

well! my dh's laptop has pictures of my car but not of me! this is sooo not good!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Which channel is the children on? and what time?? I was gutted i missed it & everyone was talking about it xx


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, we need some pictures of you!!


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky its on now ITV!!

Chris - looking at your facebook pics!


----------



## Chris77

Well, final damage on my car $1,600! :hissy: Plus the $500 from last week - $2,100 total! :shock: We're picking my car up tonight after work. Ugh....I'm so not having a good month!!! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Just got hubby to sky+ it for me coz he's watching something about the Amazon.

I didn't watch it last week tho so i've got no idea whats going on lol xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Your wedding day looked wonderful and you look amazing!! The pool at yours looks great too, might have to pop over for a dip!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - It might be a bit hard to watch. Its strange enough as it is without not seeing the other 2.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Your wedding day looked wonderful and you look amazing!! The pool at yours looks great too, might have to pop over for a dip!! :rofl:

Thank you! :blush: Absolutely! Anytime!!


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, love your pictures! You look like a fun gal to go out drinking with! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh well... im always late in catching on to stuff :dohh: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive just created us a secret group on facebook!! :rofl: like we need anywhere else to chat!! :rofl:

Nicky have you got facebook?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - A nutter dont you mean!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Kerry - You invited me, yes?


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Ive just created us a secret group on facebook!! :rofl: like we need anywhere else to chat!! :rofl:
> 
> Nicky have you got facebook?

Nope! I think im the only person in the world who hasn't got facebook :dohh: I wouldn't even know where to start TBH :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

yep Lea of course I did!! 

Its a secret group so that no-one else can join unless we invite them


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Ive just created us a secret group on facebook!! :rofl: like we need anywhere else to chat!! :rofl:
> 
> Nicky have you got facebook?
> 
> Nope! I think im the only person in the world who hasn't got facebook :dohh: I wouldn't even know where to start TBH :rofl: xClick to expand...

It's suprisingly easy to use..warning though, it's very addictive to begin with.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> yep Lea of course I did!!
> 
> Its a secret group so that no-one else can join unless we invite them

I didn't doubt you, but until I get home I guess I don't get my group invites. Stupid Mobile Facebook :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I don't like the new facebook though - I liked the old one lots better. :hissy: This new one confuses me! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - I dont like it either!!


----------



## LeaArr

there is a group for people who hate the new facebook :D


----------



## Chris77

Oh good - thought I was the only one.

Alright ladies, time to go home! :happydance: I'll log back on when I get home - such a junkie I am! :dohh:

Kerry, how do you like pogo?


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Ive just looked back at the pics of me and I am absolutley sh*t-faced in every single pic!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Green with envy over here.


----------



## buffycat

right.....the children now taping....and have found a photo....just trying to upload the thing!


----------



## buffycat

ok, piccie of dh and me skating in central park.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4234.JPG
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya buffy!!! Lovely to be able to put a face to the name!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Love love love the hat.


----------



## buffycat

ah, my woolly irish hat!

it was sooo cold that day.....-8 ground temp and -18 windchill!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG its nearing the end of the children and Im thinking you never get to know who did it


----------



## buffycat

right....off for a cup of tea and an early night...

dh is winding me up something rotten as he lost 5.5lb at fat club and i only lost 0.5lb!

must be something to do with all of the chocolate that i ate this week....oops....!

byeee!


----------



## Sambatiki

byeee hun


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies, I took an OPK tonight when I got home - so we could all have a good laugh when it was negative. BUT, it was positive and really really positive AND I only held my urine for about an hour. This didn't happen last month after I O'd and I'm 99% sure I O'd last Wednesday or Thursday. Now, I'm all sorts of confused but excited as I read that OPK's will stay positive if you're preggers. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

i did an OPK when I got home too, however, mine was neg-a-tive!! :rofl: shocker!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ok, piccie of dh and me skating in central park.....

Lovely picture!


----------



## NickyT75

Well what can I say??? I caved in and tested this morning :bfn: :dohh:

What did I expect? :dohh: well thats it for me!! no more testing now until Friday as originally planned....

....although I might test again on thursday? :rofl::rofl: Im sooo bad :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooh Chris are you gonna pee on an actual HCG stick now "just to make sure?"

Go on.... you know you wanna! xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies :hugs: i am so excited today...I am sending off for my provisional license! and DH is gonna get me a little car soon so i am checking out my 1st set of wheels on autotrader :rofl: 
How is everyone this morning?


----------



## NickyT75

Woohoo thats great news Leah!

It's great having your own car you'll have so much independance, I couldn't imagine life without my car now lol xx


----------



## baby.love

lol Nicky i cant imagine someone allowing me to drive! i am so excited but nervous at the same time...I am gonna get a little car so i can practice inbetween lessons :)


----------



## NickyT75

You'll be fine babe - plus you'll love it! xx


----------



## buffycat

morning Leah! great news about the provisional! i couldn't do without my car at all.....i'd feel so isolated without it!

hi Nicky....sorry about the bfn.....fingers crossed it wasn't a real one!


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x
My gosh you girls talked last night :rofl: took me a while to catch up x
Kerry & Nicky - sorry you got :bfn: but there is still time x have everything crossed for you both x 
Leah - fab news about learning to drive & getting your own little car :happydance: I love my car & couldnt live without it x 
Chris - Loved the video clip made me laugh how all the other staff just went about their work like nothing was happening :rofl:
Kerry - I watched the children last night, I knew it was that person that did it but ended a bit weird I think x


----------



## destiny27

morning all 

i feel like rubbish

tired, sick, no energy

like flu

gonna sit here under the duvet all day and do nothing :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning destiny 
Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## owo

Morning All,

I was in a panick this morning as i had the tinniest literally a pin head size of blood when i wiped this morning. There has been none since and it is probably nothing but of course i'm now convinced it's all going to go wrong again. Really can't wait for the scan next week now.

Kerry and Nicky sorry you got :bfn: but it is early so you never know.
Chris- a positive OPK this late in the cycle is sounding very promising. I'm getting excited now. When are you going to use a PG test to see what that says?

Destiny - sorry you're not feeling so good. There are a couple of people at work that are ill with colds at the moment, so i'm really hoping that i don't pick one of those up.

Babylove - Learning to drive, that is going to be so great to have your own car and not have to rely on others. I could not live without my car now. 

LeaArr - Ouch!!! that sunburn looks nasty. I am fair skinned so i only have two colours, milky white or lobster red. So now i don't even try and get a tan as it doesn't work and i end up in too much pain. So i know slap on the factor 50 everytime. I agree with Chris, Aloe Vera really is great for sunburn.


----------



## destiny27

must be ill i fell asleep on the sofa yesterday afternoon lol

will go see docs soon

but 1st thing they will say is 'are you pregnant' :hissy::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Owo - I'm sure everything will be ok what day next week is your scan? just keep an eye on it & look after yourself x :hugs:

Destiny - could you be??


----------



## owo

Thanks Reedy - The scan is next Friday the 26th. I'm sure everything will be fine, but now that little bit of doubt has entered my head.


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies

Woohoo I am fairly quiet today so get to play out early!

OWo :hugs: I am sure everything will be ok but why don't you see if they can bring the scan forward to put your mind at rest? 

Hope everyone else is ok? Just managed to read through all the posts from yesterday - I am on facebook too - Tracy Abraham Leeds if anyone wants to add me?


----------



## buffycat

hi owo.......am sure it is nothing to worry about, but i understand that it will worry you now........:hugs: am sure it will be nothing though....

hi Destiny.....sorry you're not feeling too great today....staying wrapped up in your duvet sounds a good idea though.......if you're up to, make sure you get some comfort food....:)


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Buffy how are you?


----------



## buffycat

morning :wave:

just eating my cereal bar....have to be good this week as i know i will put on weight whilst on holiday! how's the north today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy & Tracey 
Tracey 0 glad work is a bit quiet for you today :happydance:
Buffy - well done for losing 0.5lb its better than nothing x :hugs:

Can you girls help? I've put a thread in TTC called 'Never seen this before' no one has responded to it yet & wanted someones oppinion x could you girls have a look & see what you think please? x


----------



## Ella

Morning ladiesss! :hi:

Hope you're all good today.

I got a phone call from my old school to tell me that my Business GCSE grade got remarked and bumped up from a D to a C! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Thats fab Ella Well done x :happydance:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou! I was quite chuffed haha :D

btw Reedy, I posted in your thread over in TTC.. not much help but it's the thought that counts? haha
xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella! :wave:

well done on the GCSE remark.....that will really help in the job hunting too! :happydance:

Reedy - just posted on your other thread....hope it helps.....:hugs:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou Buffy! Yeah, I'm amending my CV :happydance:

Whereabouts in your cycles are you all now?
xx


----------



## buffycat

i'm well into the :sex: phase now! hoping that this could be our month after this long time of trying.....


----------



## Ella

Sending lots of dust your way Buffy! :dust:
xx


----------



## Reedy

I'm in the *GULP* 2WW :hissy: but still :sex: whenever we can :happydance:


----------



## Ella

We're here for you Reedy.. Hopefully it'll fly by :)
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi girls, how r u all?!

I spent about 2hrs last night catching up on all the chat from here! Hope all is well with everyone-I was up home for a wedding and had no internet! Had a fab time apart from that I poured a WHOLE vodka coke over my dress before the photos :dohh: spent the rest of the night hoping and praying they would switch the lights off!

Chris-ur opk sounds very exciting!!! 
To the girls in the 2ww I have everything crossed for u (apart from my legs :blush:) xxx
To Ella-hi and welcome to BnB-I know I'm a bit late but better late than never, its VERY addictive!!

Right well I posted in my journal last night to give everyone who's interested a catch up but bottom line is the :witch: is still m.i.a so i'm gona do another hpt and opk today-not really sure why as I know what they're gona say but I'm thinking of going to the doc and I know the first thing he'll say is 'are u pregnant?' so might as well rule that one out for him!! :cry:


----------



## Ella

Haha, thanks! :hugs:

I have definitely come to realise how addictive it is! But that's not a bad thing! :)
xx


----------



## buffycat

makemeamammy.....:hi:

last night was so funny on here.......for some random reason we were all signed up in the evening as well!

glad you had a good weekend though.....what colour was your dress though?! hope the coke hasn't ruined it too....

how late is :witch: though?


----------



## owo

sorry about my absence for a bit there. Just had a Severity 1 call come through which for those other than Buffy, who will fully appreciate this. We drop everything and have to fix the problem before the four hour Service Level Agreement runs out. All sorted now so we can all relax now. It always gets the heart racing a bit.
Been to the loo twice this morning and no sign of anymore blood. So hopefully it was just a one off. Maybe even came from bladder and have a mild UTI who knows. Feel a little more relaxed now though

Reedy - Not sure about your post. The only thing i can think of as your 3DPO it could be that you had an OV bleed and it has just taken it's time to make it's way out, hence why it's brown. Not that i'm an expert.

Ella - Excellent news on your exam remark.


----------



## Reedy

Thanks owo :hugs:
Glad there is no more signs of blood hun :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou owo! I was very pleased :)

Very good news about no more blood, I'm sure everything's fine :hugs:
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

owo-very glad there's no more blood :hugs:
buffy- :hi: the dress was red, not sure if the stains will come out-have to take it to the dry cleaners and hope for the best. this is CD46 :dohh:

well i did the hpt and as I suspected-nout, nada, nothing!!! :cry:
i was just clinging to some sort of hope that I didn't have to label myself with that horrible word 'irregular' (being somewhat of a control freak i find this pretty hard to deal with!)


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Ooooooh Chris are you gonna pee on an actual HCG stick now "just to make sure?"
> 
> Go on.... you know you wanna! xx

LOL Nicky, - it'll be negative as I'm only 6 dpo. I'm going to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Morning girlies :hugs: i am so excited today...I am sending off for my provisional license! and DH is gonna get me a little car soon so i am checking out my 1st set of wheels on autotrader :rofl:
> How is everyone this morning?

Great news Leah! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

Very :sleep: this morning.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Chris- a positive OPK this late in the cycle is sounding very promising. I'm getting excited now. When are you going to use a PG test to see what that says?
> 
> .

I'm getting really excited as well. I'm only 6 dpo so I'm going to wait until at least Friday, then again on Saturday, Sunday, Monday. :rofl:

I'm sore the little bit of blood is ok. I'm sure bubs is just fine!


----------



## owo

Hi Chris,

So you're very sleepy today. That's a sign too you know :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris! :hi:

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:
xx


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> So you're very sleepy today. That's a sign too you know :rofl:

:rofl: I don't know Owo - I'm so confused now! Someone said that I could have been gearing up for O last week but eggy never made it out of the gate so my body is trying again. BUT I had very very sore nips last week as well as a sharp stabbing pain in my left ovary that suddenly disappeared, so aren't sore nips a confirmation of ovulation? AND I can't imagine why an OPK would be positive at only 5dpo - no pregnancy hormone would have been released yet?! :shrugh: Unless I have the fastest egg known to science! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hey chris :hi:
Have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## owo

Chris - I have everything crossed for you. My lower abdomen felt strange just a few days passed OV, so maybe we both have super fast swimming eggies :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

This is what Lola (who is pg) had to say:
_I had my second positive OPK around the same time you have had yours and presumed it was ovulation but it turns out it wasn't. You never know but I would maybe suggest taking another OPK because mine stayed pretty dark and were very positive before I had a positive HPT._

Shit - I'm getting super excited but very nervous now! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> This is what Lola (who is pg) had to say:
> _I had my second positive OPK around the same time you have had yours and presumed it was ovulation but it turns out it wasn't. You never know but I would maybe suggest taking another OPK because mine stayed pretty dark and were very positive before I had a positive HPT._
> 
> Shit - I'm getting super excited but very nervous now! :rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Ella

When can you test, Chris? :D :dust:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> When can you test, Chris? :D :dust:
> xx

I'm thinking Friday would be the earliest I can test as I would be 9 dpo then. Unless, I'm a day ahead of myself and actually conceived late last Tuesday or very early Wednesday....hmm....in that case maybe I'll test Thursday. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:happydance: !!!!
I'm so excited for you :D :D

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris! oooh exciting news from you - hurry up and :test::test::test:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks everyone. Trying to bring myself back into reality though....you know just in case I'm not - I'd be devastated after I built up my hopes. But this would explain my whole mothering of the mice and my crying yesterday (very odd for me) Oh *uck a duck....I'm doing it again! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Chris! oooh exciting news from you - hurry up and :test::test::test:

No more until Friday.....maybe Thursday....or if I'm really brave do another opk tonight. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL ok I will be patient! we really need a :bfp: on here at the moment - to give us all hope! Here is some :dust: for us all :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy.

This TWW really is piss - must have been invented by a man. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

It'll be over before you know it! :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Mine is only a one week wait these days cos of my long AF's!! I am due :witch: on Thursday this week but think I only oved last Friday - not sure if will be able to get pregnant on such a dodgy cycle but I live in hope!!


----------



## Chris77

Keeping fx crossed for you Tracy!

Hey, where's Kerry today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks:hug:

No idea where Kerry is?


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Im here, Only just managed to get on for the day!! And catching up!! God you lot dont half gossip! Really busy atm lots of shipments coming ready for xmas! 

Fingers crossed for all of us testing soon!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya kerry!:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Kerry! :wave:

At least someone is busy. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Kerry! :hi: :)
xx


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry how are you? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Boo hoo just been reading some other threads about short luteal phase and seems it needs to be at least 10 days in order to have good chance of :bfp::cry: If my cycle stays same will have to have another doc appt methinks!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Tracy, I'm sorry! :hugs: I hope your cycles get straightened out real soon.


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too hun! ATM I am AF 14 days then off 14 days then AF again :hissy: totally FED UP of it now!!!! Worried if I go to the docs they will put me back on the pill though to try and regulate but I really don't wanna!?


----------



## Chris77

Totally understandable. There's got to be something else they can do for you though!


----------



## Reedy

Tracey :hugs: Hope the doc can sort something out for you without putting you back on the pill :hug:


----------



## Ella

If you tell your doc that you're TTC, they should definitely have an alternative to putting you on the pill. :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I really hope so, going to wait for :witch: to come and go again this time and see if any improvement on 14 days then will make appt


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris - I have a question for you - do you know of any good halloween games? I know that America is big on Halloween and my DD is having a halloween sleepover for her bd, she will be 15 so too old for many games but wanted to do a couple? I LOVE halloween and can't wait to put up my decorations!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:wave:

Have to be quick but...... update for you..... :bfn: again this morning!! :rofl: :rofl: Maybe its STILL to early yet!!! :rofl:

Nicky - Sorry you got a :bfn: Hoping that you're :bfp: will surprise you on Thursday.

Chris - Alls looking well for you, also hoping that your :bfp: is on its way!! 

Tracy - I can't believe that the one day you get to spend some quality BAW girlie time, is the day that Im horredously busy!! Ive heard that Angus Castus can lengthen your LP and lots of girls have been reporting good things about it. HTH Good luck sweetie, we've got our seats warmed in 1st Trimester. Lets hope we'll be sat on them soon!! 

Owo - Glad all is well for you!! I bet you're relieved that it was only a spot. However I agree with the girls that maybe see if you can pull your scan date forward in order to keep your mind at rest. But Im sure LO is all fine and snuggly in your tummy!!

Ella and reedy - Hoping that you are both well!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I know Kerry it is poo - can't you tell work you are busy with us :rofl:

I was going to try agnus castus but then read that it decreases your libido and OH will go mental if I am not up for it :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I had a hard time getting out of bed this morning. I can't believe it's only Tuesday. This week is going to be so long.


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry, hope you're doing well too! :hugs:

Tracey - I know me and my friends much prefer just ordering in a pizza, turning all the lights off, hiding under the duvet and watching some quality horrors!
*BUT* I would be impressed with a 'spooky' candy/chocolate hunt maybe? For the simple fact that I loveeeeeee chocolate, haha. :D
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

hi Lea - it is dark here in the mornings now and so hard to drag myself out of my bed!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I had a hard time getting out of bed this morning. I can't believe it's only Tuesday. This week is going to be so long.

I second that! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> hi Lea - it is dark here in the mornings now and so hard to drag myself out of my bed!!

Yeah, it's dark here too when I get up. Summer is gone my friends. Don't tell my chest that though, it won't believe you :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ella said:


> Thanks Kerry, hope you're doing well too! :hugs:
> 
> Tracey - I know me and my friends much prefer just ordering in a pizza, turning all the lights off, hiding under the duvet and watching some quality horrors!
> *BUT* I would be impressed with a 'spooky' candy/chocolate hunt maybe? For the simple fact that I loveeeeeee chocolate, haha. :D
> xx


Hi Ella 

They are doing that also, I am making some 'spooky' food and they are watching horror films but just thought might be good to think of some games - my colleague who is 23 just said she played pass the parcel at her last bd!!!
chocolate hunt is a good idea, may do hanging do-nuts too, you know where you have to eat them with your hands behind your back?


----------



## Ella

Ohhhh that's an hilarious game haha :rofl:

Well, tbh, me and my friends are planning to go trick-or-treating dressed up as Amy Winehouse so.. the possibilities are endless! :rofl:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

I can feel the :witch: coming, and she is extra cranky this month.


----------



## Ella

Hey Lea! :hi:

..maybe if she gives you an extra hard time this month, you won't see her at all next month and she will be replaced by a :bfp:! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Sorry Lea - the :witch: was horrible to me last month too. Like Ella said, after this maybe she'll take a 9 month vaca.


----------



## Ella

I think it's a sign.. if the :witch: is extra horrible to you one month when you're TTC, it's because she knows she can't touch you for 9 months! :)
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Hey Lea! :hi:
> 
> ..maybe if she gives you an extra hard time this month, you won't see her at all next month and she will be replaced by a :bfp:! :happydance:
> xx

Hope this is the case Lea x :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Ella said:


> I think it's a sign.. if the :witch: is extra horrible to you one month when you're TTC, it's because she knows she can't touch you for 9 months! :)
> xx

Wow - hope this is true coz she was a total beeeeatch to me last time! Almost pushed me over the egde :cry: sooooo painful & heavy I was crying & feeling soooo sorry for myself

Good to know she won't be bothering me for the next 9 months or so then :happydance: x


----------



## Ella

Right ladies, I must be off! Have a good afternoon (or morning, as the case may be!)

Talk to you all soon! :hugs: :hi:
xx


----------



## Ella

NickyT75 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a sign.. if the :witch: is extra horrible to you one month when you're TTC, it's because she knows she can't touch you for 9 months! :)
> xx
> 
> Wow - hope this is true coz she was a total beeeeatch to me last time! Almost pushed me over the egde :cry: sooooo painful & heavy I was crying & feeling soooo sorry for myself
> 
> Good to know she won't be bothering me for the next 9 months or so then :happydance: xClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you Nicky!
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - what about bobbing for apples in a sink full of water with hands behind their backs?? 

I LOVE halloween & I LOVE LOVE LOVE dressing up in fancy dress!! Im totally OTT!! lol x


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Ella hun xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Ella


----------



## Reedy

Bye Ella x


----------



## golcarlilly

Bye Ella!

Bobbing for apples is a good one- cheers!

Going to make the invitations too - doing a pop up graveyard!

She wants some really scary movies - so far have halloween (obviously!) The ring, Jeepers creepers, The others - need to check age on these though! any suggestions?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Bye Ella!
> 
> Bobbing for apples is a good one- cheers!
> 
> Going to make the invitations too - doing a pop up graveyard!

Sounds wonderful! I may just have to pop on a plane and crash your party!!

Ladies, I need advice - should I still get my hair highlighted tomorrow?


----------



## golcarlilly

I would wait - the chemicals in them can be harmful I think!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye ella!! 

Nicky - I think the :witch: was especially nasty to everyone last month as she knew that she wasnt going to be visiting many so many of us this month. So many :bfp:'s I hope that all us wont be getting a visit off her this month either. However I think the :witch: might be heading my way soon having witch like cramps!! 

tracy - You could try the Angus Castus and Horny goat weed together!! I have been recommended HGW when I lost my mojo, some ppl swear by it!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - What about apple bobbing the putting jelly worms in flour. What about the film IT I remember watching that when I was 15 and it scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Apparently hair dye is safe nowadays hun

Thet just advise you not to do it in early pregnancy as your hormones can cause the dye not to take properly which might give bad results on your hair

Years ago the chemicals used were a lot harsher than the ones used now so people advised against it but the general consensus now is that its safe

If you are worried give the hairdresser a ring & tell her you think you may be preg (PMA!!!) and see what she says xx


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG WTF is horny goat weed:rofl::rofl::rofl:

not seen the film IT i will have to watch it and vet it first - I will add it to my lovefilm!


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - Id recommend Agnus Castus too hun I really doubt it'd make any significant difference to your libido (didn't affect mine) but Kerry's suggestion of Horny Goat weed sounds good... or you could try Maca (google it - it's got loads of benefits for men & women!) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I will have a look thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

No problems hun, glad to help xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well I must go and do some work for the next 45 mins!! :dohh:

I've been such a slacker today! lol

So bye for now everyone :wave: I'll be back on once I get home tho if any of you are still around xx


----------



## golcarlilly

See ya later Nicky! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

bye nicky see you later! 

Things are starting to calm down abit now!! Phewww!!

Chris - I'll POAS an OPK tonight!! All in the name of science!!! :rofl: Actually anything to stop me POAS HPT's!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nicky, thanks for the advice.

Kerry - cool beans! I still don't know what to think. I knew I shouldn't have POAS so soon. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - ha ha ha ha You are talking to a too early to POAS addict!! :rofl: Atleast tonight I can POAS and not feel guilty!!! 

Crap how am I going to explain to DF how my HPT's have gone from 10 to 6, when I havent POAS'd yet :blush: !!


----------



## golcarlilly

I wanna go home!!! I am bored now, wish it was five oclock


----------



## Sambatiki

Can I go home too!!! Ive had enough my enthusiasm for work is petering out FAST!!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> OMG WTF is horny goat weed:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> not seen the film IT i will have to watch it and vet it first - I will add it to my lovefilm!

DONT WATCH IT :argh: I've only seen the cover & that alone has made me petrified of clowns for the past 15 years :rofl: but then I'm such a wuss :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

You can go home for me chick!

What is everyone up to tonight? I am off to buy closer mag on my way home then have a nice soak in the bath and then maybe a bit of :spermy:wasting:sex::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> OMG WTF is horny goat weed:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> not seen the film IT i will have to watch it and vet it first - I will add it to my lovefilm!
> 
> DONT WATCH IT :argh: I've only seen the cover & that alone has made me petrified of clowns for the past 15 years :rofl: but then I'm such a wuss :blush:Click to expand...

LOL my DH HATES clowns so maybe I better not get it!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> You can go home for me chick!
> 
> What is everyone up to tonight? I am off to buy closer mag on my way home then have a nice soak in the bath and then maybe a bit of :spermy:wasting:sex::rofl:

Not doing much - probably taking another opk! :rofl: Eating dinner, shower, and sitting in front the tv with my laptop.


----------



## golcarlilly

Tell you who scares me silly - Papa Lazaru from league of gentlemen :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - IT scarred me for life!!! :devil: :rofl: Seriously!! But Im crap at scary films!


----------



## Sambatiki

I might do some POAS..... Only coz chris told me I could :blush: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok I added it to my rental list!


----------



## golcarlilly

Go for it girl!:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Tell you who scares me silly - Papa Lazaru from league of gentlemen :shock:

Who's that?? I've never seen it 


Kerry - I hate scary films, why put yourself through it :dohh: I hate blood & gore too :sick:

Has anyone seen the artwork that Baby.Love has done for BAW Facebook?? Its really cool :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I might do some POAS..... Only coz chris told me I could :blush: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

It is a tv series, it is really good, very strange humour though!!

What is this BAW facebook thingy? can I join please?


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Ok I added it to my rental list!

 YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Nearly time to go home - Hooray!!


----------



## Reedy

Tracey - Whats your name on facebook I'll find you & send you the invite for it. Altho think it might be Kerry that has to invite you not sure tho x


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks hun, it is Tracy Abraham in Leeds network, Kerry - can you invite me if not please? (assuming you let me be a member :blush:)


----------



## LeaArr

I was just looking at my visa statement. I had forgotten I has subscribed to a pregnancy mag when Husband was saying that it was time for us to start trying. I haven't gotten my first issue yet, but I know I'm not looking forward to it. Man I'm silly.


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - Friend request has been sent x


----------



## buffycat

hey Tracy....i'll add you on my fb tonight too!


work! it gets in the way of bnb - this is soooo not good! i've been running around like a mad thing today! oh, and owo......i kno0w only too well about that sort of case, only with HMRC for a customer, all of them are like it for us!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks reedy will log on tonight (site barred at work!) 

See you all later ladies I am off home :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Bye tracy speak to you 2moro have a good evening x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Man! I feel so left out coz I dont have facebook!! think im gonna have to look into it hey?

is it easy to create an account n'stuff? coz im crap at anything technical to do with computers lol xx


----------



## LeaArr

It's really easy to start an account. It was just as easy as starting one here.


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm offski I'll speak to you all 2moro have a good night all x


----------



## buffycat

tis easier to put photos on fb too - i had a right nightmare last night putting one on here!

hi Lea/Nicky!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi:

Bye Nicky and Reedy, have a good evening.


----------



## NickyT75

Wooooo I just created myself a facebook account!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: what is everyones usernames??

I have sent LeaArr a friend request :hugs: but dunno what to look for :dohh: with everyone else xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Wooooo I just created myself a facebook account!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: what is everyones usernames??
> 
> I have sent LeaArr a friend request :hugs: but dunno what to look for :dohh: with everyone else xx

:wohoo: 
I'm Christina Porcelli - you'll see my wedding pic.


----------



## NickyT75

Ive sent you a friend request too Chris! OMG! im such a sap!! im really excited bout finally getting facebook woooo! xx


----------



## buffycat

well done Nicky! i'll look for you later on when i eventually get home!


----------



## Reedy

Well done Nicky x :happydance: I'm under Claire Reed :happydance:if you want to add me x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Well done Nicky x :happydance: I'm under Claire Reed :happydance:if you want to add me x

I do!!! Im gonna add you right now! x


----------



## NickyT75

Which one are you hun? there is 2 x


----------



## NickyT75

No - actually there are 6 of you!! x


----------



## Chris77

Well done Nicky! :happydance:


----------



## makemeamammy

hey chris i just sent u a friend request, i'm ann marie lockerby

what's everyone else's address?


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> No - actually there are 6 of you!! x

Wow didnt realise there were so many :rofl: I'm the one from Leicester I'm wearing a black & white dress


----------



## Chris77

Ok, I'll go check my facebook now!


----------



## LeaArr

Lea Repka *shhhh*


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I'm gettin like 7 pages of Claire Reed's! The only once from Leicester, there's no photo.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy, I'm gettin like 7 pages of Claire Reed's! The only once from Leicester, there's no photo.

I've added you chris x


----------



## Chris77

Ok, thanks! I go check.


----------



## Chris77

Got it, confirmed you. Yeah, I didn't see that Claire Reed in the 10 pages of Claire Reed's I browsed through! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> No - actually there are 6 of you!! x
> 
> Wow didnt realise there were so many :rofl: I'm the one from Leicester I'm wearing a black & white dressClick to expand...

I cant find you hun :dohh: 

Im Nicola Thornborrow if anyone wants to add me? xx


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Got it, confirmed you. Yeah, I didn't see that Claire Reed in the 10 pages of Claire Reed's I browsed through! :rofl:

:rofl: if i wasnt married you would have only got 1 page with just me on it :rofl: my maiden name is quite uncommon unlike Reed x


----------



## Reedy

Just added you Nicky x


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! this is sooo exciting xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, I may get my new phone next month with texting! Since I never have my phone on or don't answer it, and he can never reach me when he needs to, etc. DH won't give me texting capabilities. BUT he made a deal with me that started on Sept. 1st, that if I keep my phone with me AT ALL TIMES and he can reach me whenever he needs to, he'll not only let me have texting capabilities, but will buy me a new phone of my choice! :happydance: I've been keeping up my end of the deal so far!! Only 14 days to go!


----------



## NickyT75

<------------ how sad am i??? lol xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> <------------ how sad am i??? lol xx

:rofl::rofl: You're not sad Nicky - a little dorky but not sad. :rofl: :rofl: Just Kidding hun! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls,

Im really sorry for my poor attendance today!! Work has been manic and Ive been looking for 2009 xmas gifts and gadgets which has been fun!! 

Chris - I did the OPK's experiment for you and....................

Nicky - Coolio youre now on facebook will add you to my friends!!


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh and UK girlies theres a programme on CH4 tonight called sex education tonight its about pregnancy


----------



## Chris77

And what??????? You're friggin killing me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - fab news about the new phone x have you seen one you like? x 
Kerry - will keep my eye out for that programme x 

Adding you all on facebook & looking at your pics, some of you dont look like I thought you would :rofl: Anyone else think that??
I knew what Chris, Leah & Kerry looked liked bcus of avatars on here but Nicky you dont look like how I expected your hair colour is gorgeous x


----------



## Chris77

KERRY?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :trouble:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha sorry chris really faint line on OPK so cant really class it as positive. Will post my :bfn: from this morning and the OPK on the BFN's thread


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :devil: Sorry Chris


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - fab news about the new phone x have you seen one you like? x
> Kerry - will keep my eye out for that programme x
> 
> Adding you all on facebook & looking at your pics, some of you dont look like I thought you would :rofl: Anyone else think that??
> I knew what Chris, Leah & Kerry looked liked bcus of avatars on here but Nicky you dont look like how I expected your hair colour is gorgeous x

I have! :happydance: Let me see if I can find a pic of it. It's a Rumor advertised on tv here in the US all the time.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh Lea, I may get my new phone next month with texting! Since I never have my phone on or don't answer it, and he can never reach me when he needs to, etc. DH won't give me texting capabilities. BUT he made a deal with me that started on Sept. 1st, that if I keep my phone with me AT ALL TIMES and he can reach me whenever he needs to, he'll not only let me have texting capabilities, but will buy me a new phone of my choice! :happydance: I've been keeping up my end of the deal so far!! Only 14 days to go!


:happydance: I am a texting NUT, and I get unlimited texting in canada and the US.


----------



## Reedy

Come on Kerry, chris is about to EXPLODE


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha sorry chris really faint line on OPK so cant really class it as positive. Will post my :bfn: from this morning and the OPK on the BFN's thread

Hmm....I'm royally cornfused! :dohh: DolceBella who is also preggers peed on one too and got a faint line. But Lola said she also got a dark positive at the same time as I did and she's preggers. I dunno. :shrug:

Well, it's 1 of 3 things:

1. I'm ovulating again
2. I'm pregnant
3. I'm not pregnat

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ella

Evening ladies! :hi:

So much talk of facebook! If any of you wanna add me, I'm Ella .... :)

I noticed talk of the horror movie 'It' earlier.. :shock: :rofl:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

ah yes, the rumor is nice. I have a palm treo myself.


----------



## Chris77

I think I'll just ask all pregnant women on the forum to go pee on an ovulation stick for me. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Call it "The Christina Experiment." Not very original but I'm at work and can't think. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Do it!!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Ella just added you x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> ha ha ha sorry chris really faint line on OPK so cant really class it as positive. Will post my :bfn: from this morning and the OPK on the BFN's thread
> 
> Hmm....I'm royally cornfused! :dohh: DolceBella who is also preggers peed on one too and got a faint line. But Lola said she also got a dark positive at the same time as I did and she's preggers. I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> Well, it's 1 of 3 things:
> 
> 1. I'm ovulating again
> 2. I'm pregnant
> 3. I'm not pregnat
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I think you have it covered with your list. I guarantee it's one of the above :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like a good idea to me Chris :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I'm a little jealous of you all POASing.. although I don't think I have that much wee anyway! :rofl:

Reedy - I saw, thankyou! I accepted you.. you're very pretty :) as all of you lovely ladies are, but I've only just seen a picture of Reedy! :D
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - POST POST POST POST POST!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ella, I sent you a request. 

Sorry, Kerry - I'm too busy being confused.:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Aw thanks Ella no one has ever said that to me before apart from DH & my mum :rofl:
Funnily enough I was actually thinking the same about you when i saw your pics x sorry had a good old nosey :blush:

just eating ice cream with hot chocolate powder yum :munch:


----------



## Sambatiki

God Im f-ing freezing and cant believe its almost dark!! Bye bye summer. But tonight Ive seen our bats!! We have two that fly outside our front window at dusk time. We havent put our heating on yet but we're waiting until the end of the month before we buy any oil. Would put the fire on but doesnt seem worth it for for just me :cry: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Aww thankyou Reedy! My mum and OH think I'm so vain 'cause there are so many pics of me on facebook :rofl:

I accepted you too Chris! :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - I'm cold too my hands & feet are frozen altho doesnt help that I'm eating ice cream :rofl:. :rofl:Is DH working Kerry? Mine is but its his last night tonight he'll be back home 2moro :happydance:

Ella I have quite a few of me on facebook too but mainly of DH :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - I added you!!

Reedy - Yes no DF tonight but he's back tomorrow too!!! :wohoo: Did you set your mario karts on internet yet?? I figured how to add friends


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooooh ice cream!?!?! LOVE ice cream. There's a creamery near me called Cold Stone and they make Cake Batter Ice Cream - it tasts EXACTLY like cake batter! OMG, it's delicious!!


----------



## Ella

I accepted you too Kerry! Yay I feel so loved :happydance: :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Ooooooooh ice cream!?!?! LOVE ice cream. There's a creamery near me called Cold Stone and they make Cake Batter Ice Cream - it tasts EXACTLY like cake batter! OMG, it's delicious!!

America have such cool foods 

Kerry - its set up but how do you add friends? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - You pretty thing you!! 

I WISH I WAS 18!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I wish I had the body I had at 18! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You should have a unique 12 digit number by your driving license. PM it to me and I'll add you after the preggers thing on CH4


----------



## NickyT75

Ella - I just sent you a friend request too x


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh the sex education thing is starting......


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG its sais that 21 school girls get pregnant EVERY day!! Why doesnt it happen for us!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

hey UK girls we might get some yips here to get our mojo's back during the big O! :rofl: 

US girls you can watch this online I'll post the link later!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am going to have to put some pics of myself on Facebook. I hope I can find some where I don't show off my 40 chins :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> Ella - You pretty thing you!!
> 
> I WISH I WAS 18!!! :rofl:

Haha thanks :blush:

Nicky - I accepted you too :D :happydance:


Is the Sex Ed programme any good?
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - yes!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I am going to have to put some pics of myself on Facebook. I hope I can find some where I don't show off my 40 chins :rofl:

Oh please, I posted one of me in my bathing suit for cripes sake! Looked like a sausage with a little head. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Now Kerry, why do you need sex ed?!?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

*switches on* :D
xx


----------



## Reedy

That lad had slept with about 1000 people WTF


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - I know..... SLAG!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> That lad had slept with about 1000 people WTF

:shock:


----------



## Reedy

Its scary how many people have STIs


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.channel4.com/video/the-sex-education-show/catchup.html?intcmp=watchpage_box1

The link for you to watch later!!


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - scary stuff!! Where's the making baby stuff!


----------



## Ella

I can't wait to see the teenage sex survey bit.. See how bad they make us all look! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

How dumb are those lads. that lad having one night stands unprotected :devil:

That STI test on the lads make me squirm, good job DH aint here lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - you teens all nympho's!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Reedy - Such a silly boy!! :rofl: Did you see all those willies!!


----------



## Ella

LOL you're not having 'a bit' of me sonny! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> LOL you're not having 'a bit' of me sonny! :rofl:
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

those young lads where so arrogant!!!


----------



## Ella

Haha omg they should have interviewed me!

I'm really proud of myself tbh, I'm the only virgin (sorry if TMI!) left out of my circle of friends and my OH wants us to take things slow, which I think is really sweet!

Those 'hot tub' lads.. Haha I'd have more fun alone by the looks of them! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alright this commercial on the radio station I'm listening to is really pissing me off - 15 times a day every day:
_If you see Libby's Libby's Libby's on the label, label, label, you will like it on your table table table._ OMG!! Shut Up already! Then she says to download the full jingle. Why on Earth would I want to do this exactly?!


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - Congrats :happydance: Are you saving yourself until baby making time??? How special would that be???


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Haha omg they should have interviewed me!
> 
> I'm really proud of myself tbh, I'm the only virgin (sorry if TMI!) left out of my circle of friends and my OH wants us to take things slow, which I think is really sweet!
> 
> Those 'hot tub' lads.. Haha I'd have more fun alone by the looks of them! :rofl:

Good on you Ella :hugs:
I've only ever slept with DH :blush:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou! I do feel it is something to be proud of, even if I'm not a nympho (yet!) :rofl:

I might not save myself until me and my OH are ready to start TTC, but I know he's who I would love to stay with, so I can say with my hand on my heart it's not something I've rushed into.. I was in a 10 month relationship before I got with Alex (my OH) so :blush:.. he's kinda special!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Haha omg they should have interviewed me!
> 
> I'm really proud of myself tbh, I'm the only virgin (sorry if TMI!) left out of my circle of friends and my OH wants us to take things slow, which I think is really sweet!
> 
> Those 'hot tub' lads.. Haha I'd have more fun alone by the looks of them! :rofl:

Oh good for you Ella! I would be proud too! I didn't lose my virginity until I was 20. :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

I wish I'd saved myself!! 

Ella - Atleast you know that youre first time will be so so special! 

Chris - Phone the radio station and complain!!


----------



## Sambatiki

OK Im officially a SLAG!! :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I wish I'd saved myself!!
> 
> Ella - Atleast you know that youre first time will be so so special!
> 
> Chris - Phone the radio station and complain!!

I should! I mean I GET THE POINT ALREADY! :growlmad:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> OK Im officially a SLAG!! :blush:

No your not Kerry you Loony :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

No you're not Kerry! :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Kerry, you are definitely not a slag! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I have slept with .......................................................

13 people and lost my virginty @ 15 :dohh: :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

I have slept with 6, and lost mine at 14, not a proud moment looking back.


----------



## Reedy

That doesnt make you a slag Kerry x 
DH lost his virginity at 15 too


----------



## Ella

That definitely does not equal a slag!!!!!

A girl in my class at school lost her virginity at 12 and had an abortion at *13*.

Kerry, everyone is ready at different stages. And there are people who are a HELL OF A LOT worse (even though you're really not even bad!) in the sex stakes than you. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Reedy

That doesnt make you a slag Kerry x 

Those picyures made me want to throw up :sick:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Me too yukkky :puke:


----------



## Ella

I'd love to do a burlesque performance!
xx


----------



## Chris77

That doesn't make you a slag Kerry. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Would love to do burlesque too Ella

The pregnancy one is on next week Kerry x

Just made myself jump :rofl: I turned the hall light on & the bulb blew :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I always get freaked out when bulbs blow!! :blush:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: I was really looking forward to the pregnancy one too!! However the screaming..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

My boss asked me as she was leaving for the day if I'm going to the quarterly meeting in NYC tomorrow after work. I told her no, I lied and said I had school but I really have a hair appt. :rofl: She was like, oh it's our quarterly, there won't be another one until January. And I'm like ok I'll be there in January. :rofl: That's what I have said to EVERY quarterly meeting for the last 2 years. :dohh: Guess I'm gonna have to go at some point but honestly, who the hell wants to trek down to Manhattan at 4:00 in the afternoon for a 2 hour meeting, then get back to work at 7:00, where I still have to drive another hour to get home!! Certainly not I!! :nope:

Make these meeting during work hours and I promise I'll be there. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thats pants Chris no wonder you said no x


----------



## Ella

You've managed to avoid them for 2 years, Chris?! :rofl:

That's impressive actually! :D
xx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, they really don't like it when I say no, but tough titty.


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> You've managed to avoid them for 2 years, Chris?! :rofl:
> 
> That's impressive actually! :D
> xx

Yep, 2 years! :D :rofl: So, I mind as well keep going....see if I can make it 3 :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, I figure if they want me to BE like the Recruitment Coordinator's in Manhattan, they need to PAY me like a Recruitment Coordinator in Manhattan. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Is so not career oriented! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Making it 3 years should be aim :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hey, I figure if they want me to BE like the Recruitment Coordinator's in Manhattan, they need to PAY me like a Recruitment Coordinator in Manhattan. :rofl:

You go Sister Friend!! That's the way I think too.


----------



## Chris77

I thought so - then hopefully I'll be preggers in January so I can say my feet are swelling and doctor ordered me home to rest....then by May when the next quarterly is, I'll be just about ready to pop and doctor advises against travels to Manhattan. :rofl: :rofl: Then, I'll be on maternity leave. So that takes care of 3 years. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris thats sooo assertive of you!!! Im rubbish at saying no!! :rofl: :rofl: ha ha ha You can tell that be the amount of ppl Ive slept with :rofl: :rofl: 

Posted the opk and hpt in the BFN thread now!! Chris Im confused to as normally I dont have any lines at all even a few days before OV time!! Its starts completely blank around CD9/10 then faint to dark!! So why faint line now!!??? WTF!! I wish Id left the OPK's well alone!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris thats sooo assertive of you!!! Im rubbish at saying no!! :rofl: :rofl: ha ha ha You can tell that be the amount of ppl Ive slept with :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Kerry I spit out my diet pepsi on my monitor when I read that!!! :rofl: :rofl: Co-worker thinks I'm loony.
> 
> I know I'm really wishing I left the opk's alone too. :dohh: Maybe it's a good sign for us! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: :rofl: Im glad I wasnt drink otherwise I would have spit my drink out lol @ you spitting you drink out!!! Did you post the question in 1st Trimester yet?? In fact inm still :rofl: now!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I figure if they want me to BE like the Recruitment Coordinator's in Manhattan, they need to PAY me like a Recruitment Coordinator in Manhattan. :rofl:
> 
> You go Sister Friend!! That's the way I think too.Click to expand...

Absolutely!! Shit - my momma didn't raise no :fool: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Where is your CP??? TMI I know but sharing is caring!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: :rofl: Im glad I wasnt drink otherwise I would have spit my drink out lol @ you spitting you drink out!!! Did you post the question in 1st Trimester yet?? In fact inm still :rofl: now!!

:rofl::rofl: No, I didn't I'm too scared. Everyone will think I'm a :fool:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Where is your CP??? TMI I know but sharing is caring!! :rofl:

I don't know I'll have to get back to you on that when I get home. Okay way too much TMI but don't know what "high" is but last night, I had to insert my finger to the knuckle to feel it and I don't got long fingers - so dunno if that's high or not. :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You coward!! I'll post it then!!! :rofl: But I'll put that youre wondering too!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - You coward!! I'll post it then!!! :rofl: But I'll put that youre wondering too!!!

Sounds perfect! :rofl: :rofl: Oh mention that I had a VERY dark line, k? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Don't forget to post a link here so we can watch the experiment.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Don't forget to post a link here so we can watch the experiment.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Shit, I've been having such a good time here I didn't realize it's 4:30! :wohoo: DH is probably waiting for me outside. :trouble: I'll log back on after I get home and after dinner. 

Ta ta for now lovies! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I would say thats high!! But I cant feel mine at all!! But there is still time for it to drop :cry: 

Right girls Im off to 1st Trimester!! I'll call it guinea pig pigs required!!!


----------



## Ella

Bye Chris! :hi:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/56654-guniea-pigs-needed.html#post834947

Here you go girls a link to the experiment!! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: !!!!!!

I'm sure someone will be happy to oblige! I would be anyways :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Great intro Kerry :rofl:
I'm sure people will help you both out good luck with the experiment x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Thanks however maccy has posted in another thread hang on I'll post the link!!


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/55903-opk-3.html


----------



## Reedy

sorry is that a good thing? i dont really understand it all sorry bit dim :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy is preggers and got a line on an opk at 12dpo!! I have a very faint line on a opk too but got a :bfn: on HPT


----------



## Ella

Wait a day or two then test again Kerry? :)
:dust:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

wait a day!!! :rofl: Ella my POAS addiction is SERVERE!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

seriously, i need to give up work and life at home to keep up with you guys! just been watching the children from last night and holby from tonight!

am i being really thick, or did the girlfriend of the father of the little girl kill her?


----------



## Ella

Kerry - ONE DAY! :rofl: not all of eternity

Buffy - I added you on facebook! :) and I cannot stand holby city lol
xx


----------



## buffycat

have to admit, that linden is doing my head in...getting far too predictable, like hollyoaks is too!

re poas......i'm also getting the urge!

oh, and dh is on xbox at the moment.....mustn't let him stay on there too long as he will get tired...and that is really not good!!!!!


and Ella......i'm really impressed that you have decided to wait......well done.....:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Ella.....omg..........!!!!!! we have the same birthday!!!!!

(ok, 14 years apart though!)


----------



## Ella

Thanks buffy :hugs:

and omg! we're too cool :rofl:

Well ladies, I'm getting tired now and I have some serious job-hunting to do tomorrow so, I hope you all have a good night (BD'ing or not!) and I will talk to you tomorrow!

Sending you all baby dust too! :dust:

xx


----------



## buffycat

thanks Ella.....good luck with the job hunting tomorrow...and if you need help with cv or anything, we'll help where we can! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello Buffycat!!! 

Did you read the post in 1st trimester??
What did you think of the children?


----------



## buffycat

i did and it cracked me up!!!! fantastic idea! any responses yet?!


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies did another opk when I got home tonight and it's not as dark as last night's but definitely doesn't seem as light as my negative's. Will have to post for analysis. DH is about ready to commit me, however. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

make sure that dh knows he's getting an early night then....i read that it is not the day after the really dark line, but another day after that which is the 'optimum' time....!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Dinner's ready roast pork! Be back after and will post.


----------



## buffycat

have a good evening Chris (wink wink!!!!)

i'm off for a 'sleep' now!!!
see you all tomorrow!!

c
x


----------



## makemeamammy

good night ladies, i've been lurking tonight. xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi makemeamammy!!


----------



## Chris77

Ok, I posted my opk's from last night and tonight in my TTC journal. You can see why I'm a bit perplexed!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone, I might not be around much today so thought id better fill you in on whats happening...

Im feeling rather deflated today TBH.... my temp has dropped & my chart was looking so good until that happened :hissy:

It looks like :witch: could be putting in an early appearance this month as she isn't due until Sat but normally comes when my temp does a nosedive like this :cry:

I've tried to be optimistic & consider it an implantation dip (as im 10DPO according to FF - my ticker is 1 day off) but I had what I was calling an implantation dip @ 5DPO??? & this has never happened to me before so I was pretty pleased with myself up until this morning! :dohh:

I don't know what to think now??? 

Soooo.... looking at it with a positive spin on things... 
I've now had 2 implantation dips :rofl: (which in my mind can only mean 1 thing..... Yay! Twins!! :happydance::happydance:)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I've got to try and be cheerful otherwise I might crumple into the depths of despair!

Please please please (with a cherry on top!) everyone pray that my temps go back up for the next few days, then you'd all better start knitting little matching sets for my double dose of :baby::baby: he he he!! 

:hug: thanks everyone xx


----------



## Ella

Lots of baby dust for you, Nicky.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Fingers crossed! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Everyone x 

Nicky - Have my fingers crossed that your temp goes back up :hugs: and that :witch: stays away x 

DH is back home tonight so hoping to get some nookie :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Ella

Morning Reedy :)

I heard that too much :sex: makes you blind! :rofl:

I posted my CV on that Monster website last night, the job-finding site so fingers crossed I might get an actual job haha!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Morning Reedy :)
> 
> I heard that too much :sex: makes you blind! :rofl:

Would probably explain why I wear glasses :rofl:

Good luck with the job searching Ella I know how hard it is x :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls...How are we all?
Ethan cried his eyes out being left at preschool today! so i am sat here feeling very anxious.


----------



## Reedy

Oh Leah :hugs: I'm sure he'll be fine x my niece used to cry everyday when she went to school & as soon as my sister left she stopped crying & had a good time x I think they do it to see if you'll take them home again & when you dont they think well I better just play then & have a good time x
I'm sure the school would ring you if he was inconsolable hun x 

what time do you pick him up? x


----------



## Ella

Yay! I've got an interview for tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:

I did my work experience at a pre-school and there was one little boy that really hated it, I felt so bad for him!
xx


----------



## baby.love

Right well the preschool just rang to say Ethan is now playing in the garden and is absolutely fine! the little terror was pulling a fast one i think. I think its really sweet of them to let me know as i was sat here worrying.


----------



## NickyT75

Aw thats good of them Leah - Little bugger making you anxious tho lol xx


----------



## Ella

Haha, typical! :rofl:

That is nice of them to call though. :)
xx


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i thought that was really sweet of them to ring :) Oh and i forgot to say Ella you have a fab name :) its my little girls name too.
Right its time to sit and drink coffee and relax now :coffee:


----------



## Ella

Haha thanks!

I was well known at college, as the lads in my year couldn't have me walk past without breaking into the chorus of Rihanna's 'Umbrella'! :rofl:

I felt like a celeb lol! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning everyone.

Nicky - It HAS to be your month!!! Im praying praying and praying :dust:

Girls at work are talking about being in tune with their bodies and that they wouldnt have a clue when they ovulate etc etc ha ha ha ha I could tell them the length of my last 3 cycles, what cycle day I OV'd on, what my CM was like!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Well I think I really am out!!! Have not POAS as I dont want to see another :bfn:!!! I know that when the :witch: I will be disappointed but you always are arent you.


----------



## baby.love

My Ella is only 9 but going on 19! i never used to hear of many Ella's but now it seems really popular again. The thing i dread is if she ever got a bit over weight! as then she will get ella-phant as a nickname.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - Good luck with the interview

Baby.love - Glad Ethan has settled ok!!


----------



## Ella

baby.love said:


> My Ella is only 9 but going on 19! i never used to hear of many Ella's but now it seems really popular again. The thing i dread is if she ever got a bit over weight! as then she will get ella-phant as a nickname.

:rofl: !!!

I used to be overweight and yeah, I got that!


Morning Kerry! :hi: and thanks, I'm so excited I finally have an interview!! :happydance:

I'm warning the :witch: away from you all this month! (Let's hope she listens!)
xx


----------



## baby.love

Whats the interview for Ella? good luck with it whatever it is :D


----------



## Ella

I'm being interviewed for a position at this firm; they sell venues (like Royal Ascot etc.) to rich people!

Basically I'd be ringing rich people up and trying to convince them that they absolutely _need_ to attend this event.. My cousin works there atm and you only get £400 a month but you get like £150 commission every time you sell an event so she's coming out with like £1,500 a month!!!

I was like hmm, I could use that!!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha :rofl: Our guinea pig thread has a few more responses!! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Kerry, I posted in the guinea pig thread :rofl:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is the guinea pig thread?

Good luck with the interview Ella hun xx


----------



## baby.love

A little something to help all you girls get that :bfp: lol...Can you tell i am so bored without the kids?


----------



## Ella

Thanks Nicky! :hugs:

Here's the link to the guinea pig thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/56654-guniea-pigs-needed-2.html#post836279

xx


----------



## Reedy

Leah - told you Ethan would try to pull a fast one x :hugs: glad he's ok & enjoying himself x Love the mail too x 

Ella - Good luck with the interview let us know how you got on x


----------



## NickyT75

Leah - you can defo have my witch!! I really don't want her for the next 9 months or so lol xx


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy! :hugs:

It's at 10.30am tomorrow so I'll probably be posting here around lunchtime either very excited or disappointed!
xx


----------



## Reedy

We'll have our fingers crossed for you Ella I'm sure you'll be fine x :hugs:


----------



## Ella

:happydance:

Oh God, I have wayyyyyy too much time on my hands!
I'm watching the funny X Factor auditions from this year.. Ant and Seb :rofl:
xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls, well, I think the witch is on her way :( 

Getting some spotting, just waiting for it to turn into full blown WITCH! :( 
So upset! Yet I have no backache/stomach cramps...They will probably come next.
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - You lucky thing I wish I could be watching crap TV now!!! 

Baby.love - You can have my :witch: too!! But she's not very nice!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi babyblues!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Babyblues xx


----------



## Ella

Hey babyblues :hi:

Haha, I am watching crap tv but keep getting phone calls about interviews! Must be my lucky day! :happydance:

HSBC just rang back aswell yayyyy.. Things are looking up job-wise!!

Might not be able to lounge around all day for much longer!
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

hi everyone :hi:

ella-good luck on the job front, the amount of interest from companies sounds very promising

nicky, babyblues and kerry, it's not over til the fat lady sings and she's not even warming up her vocal chords yet :rofl:

Leah-when i was teaching in a nursery we had kids do this ALL the time, sometimes every morning then the minute mum went away they were happy as larry running around with everyone, lol for 3 and 4 year olds they sure do know a thing or two about emotional blackmail eh?! :rofl:

could some of u lovely ladies possibly take a trip over to my journal-i'm a bit confused but don't want to write it all again here so if u look at the last post by me it'll explain all-any advice/opinions welcome (as i know ur all pro's at this)

AM xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, just been reading through all the pages from last night - god you lot can talk!!!

I have put a post in TTC will you all have a read please and let me know what you think?


----------



## Ella

morning makemeamammy & Tracey! :hi:

Hope you're both good this morning. :)

Thanks makemeamammy, I sure hope I get something! Fingers crossed :D

Tracey - I'll have a look
xx


----------



## Reedy

Fab news on the the second interview Ella :thumbup:

Hi Tracy & makemamummy :hi: I'll pop over & read your posts altho dont think I'll be of much help but I'll do my best x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Ella!

Makemeamammy - had a read - I was under the impression that cm became cloudy or white after ov but I may be wrong? as for being so late, I think I ov late these days - TBH anything is possible in my opinion - sorry I am no help really am I:blush: hope you get some more educated replies!


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy! :hugs: .. HSBC said they're gonna conduct a telephone interview next Weds.. I'm just glad they contacted me and said they wanna take it to the next stage; at least they're interested! :happydance:

Tracey - I posted in your thread over in TTC, don't know how much help I am though! :blush:
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

thanks tracey :hugs: i had a look at ur post but i really have nothing to say on that one-maybe he just went a bit too deep or something :blush: sorry that's probably tmi xx


----------



## Reedy

Makemeamummy - really sorry i cant help I havent got a clue myself about all the TTC malarky I'm sure smeone will be along to give you some good advice though x :hugs:

Tracy - I posted in your thread x


----------



## Ella

Don't know if any of you ladies are interested, but there's a thread just been started in General Chatter about the Sex Education programme that was on Channel 4 last night..

If any of you feel like throwing in your two cents (like I did :rofl:) then here's the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/56753-did-anyone-watch-sex-education-program.html

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

<---- Is hot footing it to makemeamammy's journo


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Is hot footing it to makemeamammy's journo


can you check my thread too please kerry:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol - yeah I had to have my say on that too! xx


----------



## baby.love

Thats better my boy is home and drinking his banana milkshake :) the thing he doesn't know is mummy puts omega 3 syrup in it too :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Leah - very Sneaky :rofl:

feel really ick today, feel like I'm coming down with a cold I have a bit of a temperature I'm really hot but my hands are freezing feel sick too :cry: really need to go home & snuggle up in bed with DH me thinks


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Hope that you dont get sick :hug:

Leah - You cunning thing you!

Tracy - popping over now!


----------



## Ella

Aww, hope you feel better soon Reedy! Go and get in bed! :hugs:

Leah - naughty naughty haha :rofl:
xx


----------



## baby.love

:muaha: he has drunk the lot! I'll have a budding Einstein on my hands before we know it!


----------



## Ella

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!!!!!!

I just have images of a cute little boy with Einstein's crazy hair! LOL
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Aww, hope you feel better soon Reedy! Go and get in bed! :hugs:

Wish i could but I'm at work till 5.30pm :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

he has the crazy grin! just gotta grow the hair now :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:dohh:

Just hide behind something and have a secret :sleep:!! :D

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Ella

baby.love said:


> View attachment 4118
> he has the crazy grin! just gotta grow the hair now :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:dust: <<<< Einstein dust!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> :dohh:
> 
> Just hide behind something and have a secret :sleep:!! :D
> 
> :hugs:
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

awww Leah he's such a wee cutie- there's ur hallowe'en costume for him sorted-a crazy curly wig and moustache :rofl: xx


----------



## baby.love

makemeamammy said:


> awww Leah he's such a wee cutie- there's ur hallowe'en costume for him sorted-a crazy curly wig and moustache :rofl: xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Good idea hun...i must say its not the best pic of him, its what he does when you tell him to say cheese!


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Bless him!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris :hi:
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

hi chris :hi: would u take a look at the posts from today on my journal-ur the one in the know round here so would really value ur opinions.

also, has anybody seen the pot noodle ad's where they advertise the spinning fork-i want one!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I've seen the spinning fork adverts!!

I noticed you have to be 16 to enter the comp :rofl:

It's not actually funny, considering knife crime etc.. but really.. a spinning fork as weapon? :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> hi chris :hi: would u take a look at the posts from today on my journal-ur the one in the know round here so would really value ur opinions.
> 
> also, has anybody seen the pot noodle ad's where they advertise the spinning fork-i want one!!!! :rofl:

Hi Ella :hi: Sure I'd be happy to swing by your journal.


----------



## makemeamammy

lol i didn't realise that u had to be 16!-so when ur 16 u can legally have a baby AND get a spinning fork!!! woohoo!!

holy cr*p by the way-df just phoned me and told me not to walk home from work alone coz there was an attempted murder right outside our flat last night!!!!!! scary biscuits!


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> lol i didn't realise that u had to be 16!-so when ur 16 u can legally have a baby AND get a spinning fork!!! woohoo!!
> 
> holy cr*p by the way-df just phoned me and told me not to walk home from work alone coz there was an attempted murder right outside our flat last night!!!!!! scary biscuits!

Wow! :shock: Yeah, heed his warning and be careful!


----------



## Ella

While you're all having 'fun' at work, thought I'd share with you my company for the day!

Three naughty doggies! :happydance: :rofl:

The little black one is my Chihuahua X Yorkshire Terrier, Millie.
The white one is my Jack Russell X (but we don't know what she's crossed with!:dohh:), Daisy.
And last but not least, the very naughty looking Yorkshire Terrier is Penny, my grandma's lovely doggie. :rofl:

They haven't got out of bed yet! :sleep:
xx
 



Attached Files:







Image477.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 2









Image499.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 2









Image501.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 2









Image502.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ella

makemeamammy said:


> lol i didn't realise that u had to be 16!-so when ur 16 u can legally have a baby AND get a spinning fork!!! woohoo!!
> 
> holy cr*p by the way-df just phoned me and told me not to walk home from work alone coz there was an attempted murder right outside our flat last night!!!!!! scary biscuits!

Haha, exactly! A *spinning fork*.. Don't go off the rails now! :rofl:


:shock::shock::shock:!!!
You take good care of yourself, on a serious note though! It's scary to think what kind of a world we live in sometimes! :hugs:
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

aww thanks ella :hug: gona wait til he comes and picks me up i think! btw the doggies r sooooo cute xxx


----------



## Ella

That's a good idea. :)

And haha thanks! :D
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> While you're all having 'fun' at work, thought I'd share with you my company for the day!
> 
> Three naughty doggies! :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> The little black one is my Chihuahua X Yorkshire Terrier, Millie.
> The white one is my Jack Russell X (but we don't know what she's crossed with!:dohh:), Daisy.
> And last but not least, the very naughty looking Yorkshire Terrier is Penny, my grandma's lovely doggie. :rofl:
> 
> They haven't got out of bed yet! :sleep:
> xx

How cute! I have a mini-dachsund, Annie and she LOVES our bed! She doesn't get out of it too quickly either in the mornings! She can stay in bed until Noon!!


----------



## Ella

Aww! Dachsunds are soooo cute! I bet a mini one would be like, double the cuteness! Haha..

Dogs have it so easy!
Get fed, taken for nice, long walks and have their bellies stroked.. My OH doesn't do it for me but does it for the dogs?! I think I need to change my tactics.. :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Gorgeous dogs Ella x
Makemeamummy - thats so scray make sure your not out alone & wait for OH to pick you up x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Aww! Dachsunds are soooo cute! I bet a mini one would be like, double the cuteness! Haha..
> 
> Dogs have it so easy!
> Get fed, taken for nice, long walks and have their bellies stroked.. My OH doesn't do it for me but does it for the dogs?! I think I need to change my tactics.. :rofl:
> xx

Yes, Annie's a cutie...I'll post her pic. In my next life I want to come back as a dog! But with my kind of luck, I'd have an abusive owner! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: !!!!

Yeah, I'd love to see a pic. :)

I'd love to come back as a dog too!!! I'd want to be the kinda dog people dress up :rofl:

With a Juicy Couture hoodie! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Chris77

This is my Annie Girl
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/DSC02756.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris!!!! Have you seen our guinea pig thread???

Makemeamammy - Be careful sweetie!!!

Ella - Nice puppies!! :rofl: (sorry being immature..............AGAIN)!!

I want a spinning fork!!!


----------



## Ella

AWW! :wohoo::wohoo:
She is *gorgeoussssssssssssssss*!

Aww, I'm such a softie when it comes to animals! :blush:
xx


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry! :rofl:

Nice to know they're appriciated! ;) :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris!!!! Have you seen our guinea pig thread???
> 
> Makemeamammy - Be careful sweetie!!!
> 
> Ella - Nice puppies!! :rofl: (sorry being immature..............AGAIN)!!
> 
> I want a spinning fork!!!

Yes I did! :happydance:

What's a spinning fork??


----------



## buffycat

i finally made it! have been rushed off my feet this morning!

hi everyone! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy! :hi:


----------



## Ella

Chris, have you ever heard of Pot Noodles?

If not, they're just basically noodles that you add boiling water too and can leave them for like 5 minutes and eat - a quick fix snack basically!

Well, obviously 'cause you twizzle noodles round on a fork, the company have a competition going where you can win a fork that spins itself! :rofl:

Electrically, obviously. :rofl:
xx


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Buffy! :hi:
xx


----------



## buffycat

on a high today.....(quite literally too!)

went and got my steroid jab at the hospital this morning in preparation for my holiday, that means i get to do a lot more walking, and most importantly shopping!


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella - great news on the interview btw.....do they have any vacancies for me?!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> on a high today.....(quite literally too!)
> 
> went and got my steroid jab at the hospital this morning in preparation for my holiday, that means i get to do a lot more walking, and most importantly shopping!

:wohoo: YAY for shopping!!


----------



## makemeamammy

the spinning fork is possibly one of the best inventions ever!!! it's got to be right up there with the wheel and the internet :rofl: i want one so much!

i often sit whilst twizzling my noodles and think 'man i wish i had a fork that would take all the hard work out of this noodle twizzling' and bam-there's the answer!!

that would have got the full whack of money on dragon's den i bet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

(sorry-I'm in a funny mood today) :blush:


----------



## owo

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've had a bad day today and it is likely to continue. More Severity 1 calls. They are like buses, none for ages and three in two days. Virus on server...not nice!!! So fogive me if i'm not around much.

I thought this was BAW i didn't realise it is now BAH(home) :rofl: took me about 10 mins to catch up. 

Great news about the interview Ella.
Makemeamammy - pretty scary with the attempted murder outside your door. I'd use it as an excuse to get OH to pick you up from work from now on.


----------



## Ella

:happydance: !!
Lots of shopping for you, buffy! :wohoo:

I stand corrected! The Pot Noodle spinning forks are for sale!
£4 incl. VAT and delivery!

Go in google and type pot noodle spinning fork and you'll be linked to the page!
(I would've posted link but not quite sure if external links are allowed?)
xx


----------



## Ella

Thanks buffy & owo!
I sure am excited about tomorrow.. Hopefully I'll get the job! I was told I would be starting on Monday if I do so :happydance:!!

Owo - what's a severity 1 call? :blush:
I'm sure it must have something to do with your job but I'm not sure what your job is :blush:
xx


----------



## buffycat

hi owo....not good about work....they're like buses here as well......and when it comes to new releases, well, then it is like sitting in a bus station! :hissy:


all well with LO though?


----------



## buffycat

Ella - if bnb or facebook was down, then that is a severity 1 call - major doodoo.....lots of people shouting etc.......

owo and i both work in IT.....


----------



## Ella

Ohhhh!
Thanks for clearing that up! :blush:

Major kudos to you both for working in IT.. I'm suprised I passed it! :rofl:
xx


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> Thanks buffy & owo!
> I sure am excited about tomorrow.. Hopefully I'll get the job! I was told I would be starting on Monday if I do so :happydance:!!
> 
> Owo - what's a severity 1 call? :blush:
> I'm sure it must have something to do with your job but I'm not sure what your job is :blush:
> xx

I work in IT. We get calls that are rated according to their severity. most problems will come in a Severity 3, which would be for something like, PC running slow or outlook is playing up and effects one person and we have five days to fix. Severity two would be something like one person's PC isn't working so urgent for them but only them and we have 1 day to fix, but a sev 1 would be for a production line being stopped because of a fault (like yesterday) or a server down, which effects everybody, in these cases we drop everything and have to fix it within four hours. Trouble is when a server has an issue it usually takes longer than that to fix it if data needs restoring.

They don't happen very often fortunately but in the last two days there have been three of these calls. Hence why i've been so busy trying to organise the troups to get things fixed.


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, there's a mall right next to the Cheesecake Factory in White Plains! It's called the Westchester - a bit pricey but worth a look around.


----------



## Ella

:shock:

I don't know how you manage it!
I don't work well under (a lot of!) pressure!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I've allowed myself to get so far behind in my scanning and data entry. :blush: At least I'll have something to do this afternoon when you ladies are all home. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

my boss reckons i 'thrive' on it.....

hum.......maybe i just daydream of punching fat guy all day....(incidently he is on holiday too....gone to Barcelona)


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> :shock:
> 
> I don't know how you manage it!
> I don't work well under (a lot of!) pressure!
> xx

<~~doesn't work well under pressure at all!! When Annie swallowed something she wasn't supposed to and I had to get her to puke, I drove like a bat out of hell to get what she needed - speeding like you wouldn't believe, drove up on curbs....:dohh: terrible :rofl: :rofl: DH says I'm not allowed to handle crisis anymore! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> my boss reckons i 'thrive' on it.....
> 
> hum.......maybe i just daydream of punching fat guy all day....(incidently he is on holiday too....gone to Barcelona)

Ahh....so you get like 2 holidays now! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

A co-worker just called me and she was CHEWING in my ear!! :growlmad: Gosh, this isn't the stables lady!!!!!


----------



## Ella

Chris77 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> I don't know how you manage it!
> I don't work well under (a lot of!) pressure!
> xx
> 
> <~~doesn't work well under pressure at all!! When Annie swallowed something she wasn't supposed to and I had to get her to puke, I drove like a bat out of hell to get what she needed - speeding like you wouldn't believe, drove up on curbs....:dohh: terrible :rofl: :rofl: DH says I'm not allowed to handle crisis anymore! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: !!!!

I hear pregnancy makes you more neurotic.. :wohoo:

:dust: << That's some sanity dust for your DH!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Ella

Chris77 said:


> A co-worker just called me and she was CHEWING in my ear!! :growlmad: Gosh, this isn't the stables lady!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: !!!!

Chris, I think you've given me the giggles!!!

She was *chewing in your ear*?! That sounds funny without even taking it's meaning into account!!

But :hugs: for the rudeness of her!! 
xx


----------



## owo

Ella - I think you have to be a calm person to work in IT. Would you agree Buffy? I used to let it get to me when i first started with people moaning at me for problems with their PC's etc, however to survive in this job you have to lose that attitude quickly, it's handy that i work for an outsourcing company so don't actually work for the company where we support the IT for. So i can always say "sorry not our processes, they are the processes that are implied by your company that we are told to comply with" it's great having a scape goat like that :rofl: I just let people moaning at me brush off my back these days. I don't care if they don't like me, i don't like most of them much either :rofl:
It is quite cool being in IT as we spend all day moaning about users and comparing stories on the most stupid thing that they have said that day.


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> I don't know how you manage it!
> I don't work well under (a lot of!) pressure!
> xx
> 
> <~~doesn't work well under pressure at all!! When Annie swallowed something she wasn't supposed to and I had to get her to puke, I drove like a bat out of hell to get what she needed - speeding like you wouldn't believe, drove up on curbs....:dohh: terrible :rofl: :rofl: DH says I'm not allowed to handle crisis anymore! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: !!!!
> 
> I hear pregnancy makes you more neurotic.. :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: << That's some sanity dust for your DH!! :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...

LOL Unfortunately, that happened like 5 months ago. lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Hi ya sweetie!!

Owo - Hiya hunny!!


----------



## Ella

Hence why I probably don't have a job in IT.. I'm not all that calm, haha.
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> A co-worker just called me and she was CHEWING in my ear!! :growlmad: Gosh, this isn't the stables lady!!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: !!!!
> 
> Chris, I think you've given me the giggles!!!
> 
> She was *chewing in your ear*?! That sounds funny without even taking it's meaning into account!!
> 
> But :hugs: for the rudeness of her!!
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah, on the phone all you heard was chewing - UGH!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi buffy, owo and chris :wave: 

gosh must make a note not to leave this thread for more than 10 mins, just taken me 20 to catch up again!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi:


----------



## Ella

Welcome back Tracey! :)
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

We're defo going to break the 204 pages last month!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL that is for sure!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I really can't be arsed with work today, I want to go home and veg out!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Me too


----------



## Ella

So honestly, who's POAS'ed today?!

*BE HONEST!* :rofl:

_*cough*_ Kerry and Chris _*cough*_
xx


----------



## Chris77

Me three Kerry and Tracy!!

Not yet Ella! But it's only 9:50 am here, so the day is still very early! :rofl: I'm sure I'll POAS when I go home tonight!!


----------



## golcarlilly

TMI Question:

what sort of 'trim' do you have down below? :rofl: reason I ask is cos I have had a letter for a smear test but OH talked me into a 'brazilian' and now I am embarrassed to book in for it!!:blush:


----------



## Chris77

I do the trimming myself. :rofl: So, I basically have a little neat little patch. Once I got carried away and ended up shaving the whole thing! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Brazilian! :blush:
xx


----------



## LeaArr

Good day ladies,

Mother nature brought me a FANTASTIC b-day gift today. The :witch: flew early. BAH!


----------



## Chris77

Crap...gotta run into a meeting - bb in about an hour.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi: Happy Birthday!


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> TMI Question:
> 
> what sort of 'trim' do you have down below? :rofl: reason I ask is cos I have had a letter for a smear test but OH talked me into a 'brazilian' and now I am embarrassed to book in for it!!:blush:

I just keep it tidy. I don't go all the way with it, and I am not a big fan of patterns. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea - oh happy birthday!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I suppose docs and nurses have seen them all:rofl: just me being shy!!


----------



## Ella

Hey Lea :hi:.. I'm sorry about the :witch: .. :hugs:
but happy birthday! :wohoo:


Tracey - I 'trim' myself though.. the place I used to go always used to give me a Hollywood! and it got a bit cold :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/Tammy_M/Happy%20Birthday/happy_birthday5.gif LEA!!!

Tracy - My mary is a small triangle iykwim!! :blush:

I havent POAS today!!


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## NickyT75

Happy birthday Lea xx


----------



## baby.love

God girls you sent that :witch: quickly as she just arrived 2 days early! i have never had a 27 day cycle before! how odd..Oh well not to moan as it shows my body is slowly on the mend after the bcp..

:hi: Lea Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## Reedy

Silly question but i know you girls will know the answer

What does an OPK do?? does it let you know when your OV or when you pg?


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> Silly question but i know you girls will know the answer
> 
> What does an OPK do?? does it let you know when your OV or when you pg?

It's not a silly q!
I had to look in the Lingo & Abbreviations list. :blush:

It's an ovulation prediction kit.
xx


----------



## Reedy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEA

I have a little landing strip as DH calls it :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Reedy hun, when you use an OPK it will show when you are about to ovulate, so when you get a positive it means you will ovulate within 12-36 hours. They are also known to pick up the pregnancy hormone as its almost the same as the hormone you release when you ovulate. Hope thats not too confusing


----------



## owo

Happy Birthday Lea, shame the :witch: flew in and spoilt it for you.

Tracy - I have a landing strip too. I agree nurses have seen it all, i think the important thing it to make sure you're not to wiffy down there. I'm sure the nurse would be more concerned about that than any style of hair or lack of :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Silly question but i know you girls will know the answer
> 
> What does an OPK do?? does it let you know when your OV or when you pg?
> 
> It's not a silly q!
> I had to look in the Lingo & Abbreviations list. :blush:
> 
> It's an ovulation prediction kit.
> xxClick to expand...

whats with the whole postive/negative bit then? And why are Kerry & Chris asking for pregnany ladies to POAS???? :huh: I'm confuzzled

edited to add - didnt see Leahs post. Thanks girls x


----------



## Ella

I think if it's positive it means you're ovulating and if it's neg, you're not?

They want pregnant women to POAS for OPKs I think.. To see if you were pregnant if you'd still get a positive on an OPK?
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL owo I will be sure not to pong when I go for it LOL

I was confused why they were using opks too and not hpts?


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Because OPK's can pick up pregnancy as well as OV. HPT's only pick up hcg so will only work if preg. OPK's just pick up a surge of hormone doesnt matter if its LH or hcg. Does that make sense. Chris and I were getting excited as we were getting lines on OPK's when OV had finished.


----------



## Ella

:dust::dust::dust: !!!!

xx


----------



## owo

I'm not an expert. But i think that OPK's are more sensitive than HPT. Therefore as they are getting lines are the OPK's this late in the cycle when they already ovulated earlier and getting negative on HPT they wanted to see what happens if a PG lady pees on an OPK as they usually come up positive too.


----------



## Sambatiki

hope I explained it ok!!

Owo - Have you got any OPK's left??? Can you try it for us??


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Because OPK's can pick up pregnancy as well as OV. HPT's only pick up hcg so will only work if preg. OPK's just pick up a surge of hormone doesnt matter if its LH or hcg. Does that make sense. Chris and I were getting excited as we were getting lines on OPK's when OV had finished.

Ah now I see!! and why pray tell are you 'wasting' your opks after ov has finished young lady?:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Girls for clarifying that for me, I understand it now. 
Oooh you learn something new everyday :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Because I have 30 OPK's but only 10 HPT's and I seem to have to Pee on something everyday!!! Although I have been a good :bunny: today and not peed on anything!!!


----------



## LeaArr

*cough* yet :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: pee away kerry!!


----------



## buffycat

LeaArr said:


> *cough* yet :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am going to have to find mine, I put them in a 'safe' place and now they have vanished - opk's and hpts!!


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....i'm beginning to wonder if you have an addiction.....not AA, or GA, but maybe a PA or POASA........

you're obsessed girl!


----------



## Chris77

Ok, I'm back. Boring meeting but at least I didn't fall asleep. :rofl:

I'm dying to POAS again! :rofl: I THINK the one I took last night, that was positive last night, is negative today. WTF? I dunno wish I could just forget about all this and go on my merry way! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

i hate my management, i really do...

bunch of arrogant arseh*les........


----------



## golcarlilly

wassup buffy?


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry Buffy! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

what kind of opk's do you use chris and kerry? the ones I got were just little sticks in a foil pack off the internet? I have only ever used 3 and never got a positive?


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I got mine on the internet, they're just cheapies.....no name to them though. The strip is on the end is green.


----------



## golcarlilly

Mine have a green bit too, maybe the same ones then? just wondered how successful they are if they are cheap ones but if you have been getting positives they must be ok!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am making greek koftas (meatballs) for dinner tonight, have been looking forward to them all day - drool!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh damn I forgot I have a big pile of archive filing to do, I will have to go do it, will see you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Reedy

Oooh your dinner sounds yum Tracy x 
We've got uncle Ben's Chilli beef yum yum x

Bye Tracy x


----------



## buffycat

in simple terms, one particular manager has decided to get involved in something when it is non of his effing business......and part of the way through the call i exaplined that my customer woudld be happy if we fixed the issue in two days time.....he had a strop and said, he wanted to know if it could be done in less time..

tis knack all to do with him as well......


----------



## Sambatiki

bye tracy!!

Everyone I dont see it as an addiction........ Its dedication to a very worthwile cause!! :rofl: :rofl: Ok I know that part of healing is to recognise that you have a problem.... but seriously I dont!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its a very very healthy interest. As i say if you are going to do something.... do it properly or not at all :rofl:


----------



## owo

Kerry - I would pee on an OPK but i don't have any. Never bought any. I just relied on my clear OV signs, Pain and EWCM seemed to have worked :rofl:

Buffy - I hate interfeering management who think they know what is best when they are the one's that never deal with the customers. Hope that they get the message soon and leave you to do your job. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy! 

Your dinners sound really yummy! I think I'm going to have to eat my lunch early! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - We have too many cooks here too!!! Idiots!!


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - :dohh: thanks anyway though!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> bye tracy!!
> 
> Everyone I dont see it as an addiction........ Its dedication to a very worthwile cause!! :rofl: :rofl: Ok I know that part of healing is to recognise that you have a problem.... but seriously I dont!!! :rofl: :rofl: Its a very very healthy interest. As i say if you are going to do something.... do it properly or not at all :rofl:

<~~~~agrees wholeheartedly with Kerry!!


----------



## LeaArr

You're both nutters :rofl: but that's why we loves y'all


----------



## owo

So Lea Are you doing anything special tonight to celebrate your birthday?


----------



## LeaArr

I am going out for dinner with Husband, my dad and stepdad, and my parents-in-law. then on Saturday, we are having a bonfire with a small group of friends.


----------



## owo

That sounds nice. Hope you have a great time


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks. I'm sure it'll be interesting if nothing else :rofl:
My conservative in-laws having dinner with Lea's two daddies. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Well hello girls. Been a long day!
The :witch: is light and only getting a little bit heavier. But only a tage!
Backache though but only mild. No stomach cramps. 

How is everybody today??

Just listening to the ting tings - Thats not my name. With a brew :happydance:

xxxx Fran


----------



## buffycat

hey Lea....i hope you have a lovelybirthday evening! did you have some nice pressies?


----------



## Chris77

That sounds lovely Lea!


----------



## Reedy

Lea - sounds like some fab celebrations ahead hope you have a lovely time x 


Only half an hour left for me then I get to go home to see DH :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Happy Birthday Lea! Sorry I took so long! x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Baby! :hi:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey chris! Oh what a day I've had!! Had a row with the other stylist (I'm a hairdresser)
Could have smacked her. I was gob smacked at how angry I got!!
I was nearlly in tears driving back home!

Then the stress of the witch! She's being quite light! A little heavy but not much. I've just got backache but not as bad as normal. So I was stressing about that as I had to stand up! Gutted that it won't be my turn this month for a BFP!!

Eurgh!xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - B'day plans sound ace!! Have a wicked time. ooooh be your last b'day knees up!! before sproglets!! 

Chris - Why did I think you'd back me up!! :rofl:

Babyblues - hiya!! Should have smacked her!! Sorry Im a lover not a fighter, but I feel like that sometimes!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Why did I think you'd back me up!! :rofl:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmmmm???? No idea! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Baby, sorry you're having a crap day! :hugs: Go take a long hot bubble bath and sip some wine! 
:hug:


----------



## owo

LeaArr said:


> Thanks. I'm sure it'll be interesting if nothing else :rofl:
> My conservative in-laws having dinner with Lea's two daddies. :rofl:

Don't worry about it. I think it's great that you able to invite your dad and your stepdad to the same event without there being tension between them.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - B'day plans sound ace!! Have a wicked time. ooooh be your last b'day knees up!! before sproglets!!
> 
> Chris - Why did I think you'd back me up!! :rofl:
> 
> Babyblues - hiya!! Should have smacked her!! Sorry Im a lover not a fighter, but I feel like that sometimes!!

She came over to me (Just because she is the boss! haha!) and there were two clients in, but the other girls were doing them. So I went and sat down because of my back. She came over and said" so you aren't going to do anything because of your F***ing back. Get up and do something."

So I got up, went over to the clients and talked to them, she then pulled me to one side, and said "so what are you going to do then? stand up and do nothing?"

So I told her what I thought of her, told her my stress and walked into the back. She didn't say another word to me after that.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Wine is something I could do with right now haha!


----------



## Sambatiki

Babyblues - :hug:

Right'o Im off !! 

Lea - have a fab day!!


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks Kerry, you too. POAS for me :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

baby-i'm sorry you are having a crap day - coworker wise. That sucks.


----------



## LeaArr

owo said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure it'll be interesting if nothing else :rofl:
> My conservative in-laws having dinner with Lea's two daddies. :rofl:
> 
> Don't worry about it. I think it's great that you able to invite your dad and your stepdad to the same event without there being tension between them.Click to expand...

They are suprisingly ok with everything. They my FIL really likes my dads. My MIL doesn't know what to make of my family situation. Ah well.


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'll probably be fired tomorrow :( I said some horrible home truths to her! One of witch I said "All that Gucci stuff you wear, it's probably fake aswell, you snotty nosed C**" :(


----------



## buffycat

vodka, i think that would go down well at the moment........


----------



## LeaArr

Oh my. I hope you don't get fired. Sometimes you really need to say what you need to say.


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry! :wave: Have a good night!

Baby, I hope you don't get fired as well, but Lea's right sometimes you have to say what you need to, and she was acting like the C word!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

I just couldn't stop myself. It just kept coming out haha. 
I do regret shouting "I have a light period!" at the top of my voice :( 

It should be ok tomorrow haha! 

xxx


----------



## buffycat

:growlmad: i'm still at work, this is sooooooo not good :hissy:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Awww Buffy that sucks!!

I hate work!


----------



## buffycat

i love my job most of the time, but i hate the politics that i have to deal with....pay is pretty good too, but i hate being on call......:cry:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I hate my job, but I have to just put up with it. I would say I put up and shut up but that went down the pan today :D 

The job brings in the pennies so I have to just get on with it.


----------



## NickyT75

babyblues2 said:


> I'll probably be fired tomorrow :( I said some horrible home truths to her! One of witch I said "All that Gucci stuff you wear, it's probably fake aswell, you snotty nosed C**" :(

Ouch!!! can't believe you actually said that to your boss! :shock: hope you don't get the sack hunni xx :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

right, home time......else i'll be nodding off at my desk (remind me to bring in a duvet so that i can curl up under my desk in future!!!)

ttfn......


----------



## Pudding-x123

NickyT75 said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> I'll probably be fired tomorrow :( I said some horrible home truths to her! One of witch I said "All that Gucci stuff you wear, it's probably fake aswell, you snotty nosed C**" :(
> 
> Ouch!!! can't believe you actually said that to your boss! :shock: hope you don't get the sack hunni xx :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel every so sorry for saying it. Think it will be a groveling job tomorrow. I can tell I will be on cleaning duties all day!

Funny enough, the backache has gone now I'm home:dohh:

byebye Buffy!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Babyblues - Hope you dont get the sack :hug:

I would start looking for another job anyway hun. Theres no good spending 40hrs in a job you hate!!


----------



## Chris77

I agree with Kerry, baby. Why don't you look into owning your own salon? That would be so cool! No bosses to deal with. lol


----------



## LeaArr

My body is being tricksie today. I guess it was just spotting. No :witch: yet. Maybe she felt guilty :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> My body is being tricksie today. I guess it was just spotting. No :witch: yet. Maybe she felt guilty :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

ARGH!. I think my SIL is miffed that I didn't invite her to my b-day dinner. Whatever!!


----------



## Chris77

Whatever is right. Does your SIL make rude comments to you too like mine does??


----------



## LeaArr

My SIL is one of my dear friends, now. It took a LONG time and lots of work to get us there. She is a bit of a jellyfisher though. She'll say something nice, but then she will say something that will negate the nice comment. 
The only reason I didn't invite her was cause I didn't want the whole fam damily coming. I think there are enough people as it is.


----------



## Chris77

4:30 finally! Lea, have a wonderful birthday! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks. Have a good night.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

How is everyone? x

Went to the Doctors this morning to see about getting a mole removed that I'm very self concious about & I catch it sometimes too, there are referring me but they said I might not be able to get it done on the NHS bcus its classed as cosmetic because its on my face :hissy:
what about theses girls that get boob jobs on the NHS??? I really hope they can do it because dont know if we will be able to afford it otherwise :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im planning to sweet talk my boss into letting me take 1/2 day holiday today coz im going to a wedding tomorrow & still don't have anything to wear!! :dohh: (can you believe how rubbish I am??) :rofl:

Hope he says yes... or dunno what to do!! xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls how are we all? I am regretting the witch mail this morning as she is here and she is being a complete bitch, But hey if it means lots of :bfp:'s from you girls it will be worth it :)


----------



## baby.love

Nicky i hope your boss says yes hun :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Good luck!! Hope you find something. Ive one to go to on saturday and I've nothing to wear either. And Im Financially Embarassed!! :rofl:

Baby.love - Thanks for taking the :witch: for us :hug: I hope she starts to be nicer to you. 

Reedy - Got my fingers crossed they say yes!!


----------



## Poshie

Bit of an interruption here (sorry) but could someone please tell me what BAW means. I have tried to work it out but can't and I've tried looking at the first post but am none the wiser. Thanks in advance :)


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Poshie it stands for Bored at Work :) but i gate crashed a while ago as i am a full time mum and now i love these girls too much to leave :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls 

Well, my question yesterday has been answered the :witch: is here with a vengeance, i have the worst cramps and headache to boot! 

Poshie - it stands for bored at work!!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL morning babylove :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Kerry i doubt the :witch: is ever nice! its not in the job description for her. Oh well i guess i will just eat lots of chocolate and sulk for a few days... But honestly girls please get those :bfp: as the witch mail offer may have come to an end if she carries on torturing me :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Morning golcarlilly :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

babylove - no mentioning chocklit I am starving- just had some grapefruit (for the improvement of my cm!!)


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy Kerry Nicky & Leah :hi:

Tracy & Leah - Sorry to hear :witch: is here & isnt being very nice to you hope she buggers off soon x 

Kerry & Nicky - Hope you manage to find something nice to wear for the weddings at the weekend x


----------



## baby.love

:sick: i hate grapefruit! Sod the CM i'd get some preseed :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

with you on the grapefruit Leah......yuk!

hi Tracy.....did you get my friend request on facebook?


----------



## buffycat

LeaArr said:


> My SIL is one of my dear friends, now. It took a LONG time and lots of work to get us there. She is a bit of a jellyfisher though. She'll say something nice, but then she will say something that will negate the nice comment.
> The only reason I didn't invite her was cause I didn't want the whole family coming. I think there are enough people as it is.

and i love the comment by Lea....jellyfisher....i know so many people like that!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning buffy and reedy :wave:

Buffy - I didn't get a look in on either laptop last night DD and DH were hogging them!! I won't get on tonight either as am going to visit a friend but I will be on over the weekend so will check then (can't get on at work it is barred :hissy:)


----------



## NickyT75

Leah & Tracy - Sorry the old hag is being such a beeeatch :hugs:

Im expecting her to show up tomorrow too :cry: 

My temp had stayed the same as yesterday so im expecting a nosedive tomorrow which can only mean one thing - :witch: (cow bag!)

There have been so many :bfp:'s announced over the past few days that I really think there isn't any left to be shared around :cry: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I actually love grapefruit so not a chore to eat it at all!


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Nicky - our time will come I know it!:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I have my fingers crossed for you Nicky :hugs:

wahoo we've hit the 200 page mark :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG so we have!!


----------



## golcarlilly

And I am heading for 1000 posts!


----------



## buffycat

Nicky....i know it is so difficult, but our time will come, and that is the same for everyone here at BAW.....

being positive for this is sometimes the most difficult thing we all have to go through......but if all of those other people can do it....then so can we.......

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## buffycat

1000 - posts nice one Tracy....maybe one day we get to catch up with Kerry and Chris! :rofl:

ps....you asked who Charlotte was on FB BAW the other day....that's me!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh right!!! I didn't picture you as a charlotte - don't know why? maybe as a natasha or zoe - how strange it is matching people to their names!


----------



## buffycat

i do that as well! and when you meet people after speaking to them on the phone for such a long time, sometimes you are soo surprised!....that happens a lot at our place as there are 3000 here!

love the name Zoe....my friend has a little girl called Zoe......tis sad though as she has De George syndrome (you might have to do a google on that one).....similar to Downs, but slightly worse.......gorgeous little thing though.....


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww I will go and google it!

BTW (and excuse me if I have already asked you this!) how old are you buffy?


----------



## Reedy

I'm nearly at 1000 posts too :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

i'm 30......and it doesn't seem like 5mins since i was picking up a-level results!

no idea when i'll make it up to poundstretcher yet!


----------



## buffycat

oooh, and the other news flash....

*98 days until Christmas!!!!!*


:wohoo: i love chrimbo!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I can't believe I am 40 next year AARGH!!!! Well be sure and let me know and I will try my best to get out for lunch - I do get my breaks most days now as I have trained two people to cover me - thank god! I think I am going to have a trip to the new Dunelm Mills at lunch today - not sure what they are like but a colleague seems to think they are the dogs whatsits!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> oooh, and the other news flash....
> 
> *98 days until Christmas!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :wohoo: i love chrimbo!


Thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffycat

Dunelm is fantastic! the towels and bedding are lovely (and not too pricey either)....

talking about towels....eek, i even sound old now!


----------



## golcarlilly

OH and I are going to Manchester on Saturday to the Yo Sushi there so might do a bit of Christmas window shopping - I have NO idea what to get anyone yet?


----------



## baby.love

*OMG i am so happy.....Ethan has just got back from the Dr and she said there is no evidence of ADHD! He is just a happy child who is full of energy! and that although his speech is a tiny bit behind she is not concerned at all...But she is referring him for speech therapy just to help him along.....So basically when DH and i were told this we decided that there is nothing standing in our way and that we are going to continue TTC. So girls i am so sorry but i cannot accept anymore 's as i want her to bugger off so we can get pregnant! *


----------



## buffycat

i like the shops in Manchester....much better than the ones in Telford......Shrewsbury and Chester have lovely shops

i have no ideas yet...have bought a couple of books so far, plus DH's birthday is in December too :growlmad: double whammy for me!


----------



## buffycat

Leah! that is fantastic news! i am soooo happy for you!!!!! :D

it must be such a relief too!

welcome back to the dark side!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: i am crying like a baby! i really thought that was it for us.... I am so happy even the :witch: aint depressing me now!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh babylove I am so pleased for you :hugs: yipee another ttcer returns :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

big cyber hug for you! :hugs:

that must feel like a weight lifted off your shoulders though....one less thing to worry about too!


----------



## baby.love

God yeah buffycat its the most amazing feeling to know my boy is ok and that we can try to give him a little brother or sister xx


----------



## golcarlilly

If you don't mind my asking why did you think he had adhd?


----------



## buffycat

oooh, i'm getting all gooey now for you! i get to meet the new sister of my godson tonight...she is one week old now and called Lydia......

hope i don't cry though....my friend doesn't know about my mc......


----------



## golcarlilly

I am sure you will be ok, if you do cry just say something like 'oh babies always make me emotional' :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

baby.love said:


> *OMG i am so happy.....Ethan has just got back from the Dr and she said there is no evidence of ADHD! He is just a happy child who is full of energy! and that although his speech is a tiny bit behind she is not concerned at all...But she is referring him for speech therapy just to help him along.....So basically when DH and i were told this we decided that there is nothing standing in our way and that we are going to continue TTC. So girls i am so sorry but i cannot accept anymore 's as i want her to bugger off so we can get pregnant! *

:wohoo: Aw! thats great news Leah :hugs: I bet its a HUGE weight off your mind

Yay!! welcome back to TTC!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly said:


> If you don't mind my asking why did you think he had adhd?

I dont mind you asking hun, ADHD runs in my DH's family and Ethan was/is showing some signs, but my Dr seems convinced that Ethan is just a very happy boy with loads of energy. Obviously as he gets older we will keep an eye on it but at the moment there is no cause for concern.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Poshie :hi:

Welcome to the gang xx


----------



## Sambatiki

LEAH - !!!! OMG FANTASTIC NEWS ON ALL!!!! YEY!! :wohoo:

Sorry I havent been around been updating journo etc. 

Nicky - Have you seen Lola's journal? :cry:

Tracy - Keep up the good work with the grapefruit juice. 

Buffy - Hope your getting lots of monkey business in!! 

Reedy - Nearly in the 1WW!!! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## buffycat

thanks hun....my mum is going too, so she will be under strict orders not to say anything........

tbh though, i'll be glad to get today out of the way......i'm at a funeral this afternoon (and it is a burial), and then i go and meet the baby....

i actually think i would rather be logged on talking to everyone here......


----------



## golcarlilly

baby.love said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking why did you think he had adhd?
> 
> I dont mind you asking hun, ADHD runs in my DH's family and Ethan was/is showing some signs, but my Dr seems convinced that Ethan is just a very happy boy with loads of energy. Obviously as he gets older we will keep an eye on it but at the moment there is no cause for concern.Click to expand...

I see, well great news! in my experience boys are always more hyper than girls - well my friends sons always seemed to be when my DD was young!


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies, just got back from my interview.. Think it went okay but I got really nervous and kinda forgot all the questions I wanted to ask! :dohh:

I'll have heard back by tomorrow evening though, so not a long time to wait.


Leah - Congrats on TTC! :hugs: :happydance:

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> thanks hun....my mum is going too, so she will be under strict orders not to say anything........
> 
> tbh though, i'll be glad to get today out of the way......i'm at a funeral this afternoon (and it is a burial), and then i go and meet the baby....quote
> 
> i actually think i would rather be logged on talking to everyone here......
> 
> Oh no! was it someone close? I have only been to one burial it was the grandfather of my ex husband - not a nice experience - no that cremations are but you know what i mean


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - No i don't read the journals unless someone points something out (I'll go and have a look now tho) xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for advising me babylove and co. 

Well I guess you can count me in then!! I've technically got bits to do but nothing urgent so I find myself getting distracted all to easily with this website! Glad I'm not the one :)


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> Well I guess you can count me in then!! I've technically got bits to do but nothing urgent so I find myself getting distracted all to easily with this website! Glad I'm not the one :)

Its good to have a new member :happydance: xx


----------



## Ella

We have a new member?! I've only been gone like, 14 hours!! :rofl:

Welcome Poshie! :happydance:
xx


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....it was my grandad, but he and my dad weren't close at all......'tis just going to be too much family politics i think.......

might try and log on later though.....

byee for now.......
:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

hi Poshie, Welcome to the MADHOUSE!!!! 

Buffy - Im sorry :hug: Hope all goes as well as it can today.

Ella - Hope you get the job!!! fx


----------



## buffycat

hi Poshie....welcome to the madhouse!

and Ella....i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Reedy

So happy for you Leah :happydance::hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Right that's my chart back up to date! Let the TTC commence :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> hi Poshie, Welcome to the MADHOUSE!!!!
> 
> Buffy - Im sorry :hug: Hope all goes as well as it can today.
> 
> Ella - Hope you get the job!!! fx


What she said!


----------



## Poshie

Thank you for the welcome gals :) So, no doubt you've already posted this but a brief resume of your situation would be good for me. I'm 32, married and ttc #1 from December this year, came off the pill 14 days ago (was on it for 16 whole years). Quite scared and excited about the whole pregnancy/parenthood thing. Currently at work, and doing bits of work (honest) in between visiting here......;)


----------



## golcarlilly

So what line of work you in poshie?


----------



## Ella

Bye buffy! :hugs:

Thanks Kerry! I'm so nervous about it 'cause I want it sooo bad now!! The owner of the company interviewed me!! Incase you missed yesterdays post, it's a company that sells events e.g. sports, concerts etc to companies..

She asked me lots of questions and she was telling me about all of the opportunities like the *main* bonus at the end of the year is that the person who sells the most events gets *£15,000* bonus!! I was like :shock: :saywhat: !!!!!

And one of the girls' clients was someone for Virgin and for her 21st birthday they sent her two first class tickets to Las Vegas and paid for accomodation!!

One of the other girls is in Kentucky, USA with one of the clients at the Ryder Cup!!

So many _amazing_ opportunities!!

I really hope I get it!!!!!
xx


----------



## Poshie

I'm in construction health and safety.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am 39, one DD aged almost 15,(to my first husband) been married to my DH two years next month and we have been trying for almost a year now. I had a m/c in April this year (at 7 weeks) and my cycle is still not quite right but I am TTC like mad still! I work as a PA/receptionist for a textile company and try and get on here most of the day whenever I can!!

Welcome to our little community :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Poshie .. I'm 28, Married and a full time mummy. TTC no 3 after a few hiccups along the way and this is the beginning of my 4th cycle off the pill! Good luck with your journey hun.


----------



## Ella

Poshie said:


> Thank you for the welcome gals :) So, no doubt you've already posted this but a brief resume of your situation would be good for me. I'm 32, married and ttc #1 from December this year, came off the pill 14 days ago (was on it for 16 whole years). Quite scared and excited about the whole pregnancy/parenthood thing. Currently at work, and doing bits of work (honest) in between visiting here......;)

We'll look after you here in TTC, Poshie! :rofl:

Good luck on TTC in December. :)
xx

EDIT: I meant WTT, but seeing as most of them are TTC, I get confused!!!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Ella - sounds like a fab job!!


----------



## Ella

Thanks Tracey! :hugs:

Poshie - Hi! :hi:
I'm Ella, I'm 16, currently looking for a job (hence the interview talk!) and I'm still living at home.

I have a lovelyyy OH who's 23 and we've decided to WTT, partly due to my age and because we want to have our own place, enjoy some time alone together and just be financially secure before we TTC really! :)
xx


----------



## Reedy

Welcome to BAW Poshie :hi: 
I'm 25 (on monday) I've benn married to DH for 3 months & we're trying for our first baby. this is my first cycle since coming off the pill & hoping I get my :bfp: very soon (like in 2 weeks would be good) :blush:

Tracy - if you dont mind me asking which textile company do you work for? I used to work in textiles too 

Ella - the job sounds fab hope you get it x

Buffy - :hug: hope today goes as well as it can do x 

Kerry -this week has gone quite quick so hoping the next one will too :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Yay i got my blinkies back :happydance: just got to get my ticker back now... God i am so easily pleased :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie - I was on the pill for 13 years before ttc this time and my periods regulated straight away, they say you can be more fertile when you have just come off the bcp, good luck when you start trying!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy sent you a PM


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy! :hugs:
xx


----------



## baby.love

God thats better my posts looked so bare without all my blinkies and my ticker.


----------



## golcarlilly

Why what happened to them? Just changed mine this morning I was bored of it!


----------



## baby.love

I took them all of when we thought we were not going to have anymore, we thought that Ethan was going to need a lot of speech therapy ETC! and it made us rethink TTC. But now we are going to keep trying i have put them back lol


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - just pm'd you back :D

Leah - Looks better now your blinkies are back I want your skull & cross bones one its so cool :hissy:


----------



## Ella

One of the things I'm most looking forward to when I'm pregnant is the cute blinkies and tickers! :blush: :rofl:
xx


----------



## baby.love

One of the girls on here made it for me,. I'll make something for you hun :) gimme a couple of hours and i'll see what i can do x


----------



## Reedy

Aww thanks Leah :hugs: thats so kind of you x 
omg nearly :cry: what the hell is wrong with me i cried at ghost whisperer last night & couldnt stop :cry:


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> Aww thanks Leah :hugs: thats so kind of you x
> omg nearly :cry: what the hell is wrong with me *i cried at ghost whisperer last night & couldnt stop* :cry:

I stopped watching Ghost Whisperer for the simple fact I cried at _every episode!_ :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

I love ghost whisperer :happydance: but dont normally cry like that at it :huh:


----------



## golcarlilly

baby.love said:


> I took them all of when we thought we were not going to have anymore, we thought that Ethan was going to need a lot of speech therapy ETC! and it made us rethink TTC. But now we are going to keep trying i have put them back lol

Durrrr sorry I am so thick today!!!


----------



## Ella

Reedy - I think it's a sign you're pregnant! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Poshie

Im kerry, 26, engaged decided to put marriage on hold after we had an MC in april this year. We'd rather have a baby instead!! Been TTCing now for 4 cycles but think it'll be 5 by monday.


----------



## golcarlilly

Never watched ghost whisperer I am presuming it is about people who have lost loved ones and someone contacts them??


----------



## Ella

Kerry, don't say that!!
Think positive!! As in :bfp: *positive*!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Ella

golcarlilly said:


> Never watched ghost whisperer I am presuming it is about people who have lost loved ones and someone contacts them??

Yeah, kinda..

There's this woman Melinda Gordon (Jennifer Love Hewitt) who can see ghosts.. and the ghosts basically bug her and they can't 'cross over' 'cause they have unfinished business so she has to finish it for them!

And at the end of the ep, they usually cross over. :D
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

actually I HAVE seen it but not watched it for an age! must see if it is on 'on demand'


----------



## Sambatiki

god I couldnt watch that Id be a blubbering wreck by the end!! :rofl:

Oh one of my fave films is meet joe black so sad :cry: and Brad Pitt looks yummy!!


----------



## Ella

Tracey - Last time I looked On Demand for Ghost Whisperer, (if you're talking about Virgin Media, that is!), they had the whole of Season 2 on it! :happydance:

Kerry - I've never seen Meet Joe Black? Recommend it?
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Reedy - I think it's a sign you're pregnant! :happydance:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xx

would be nice Ella :blush:

Kerry - its not always sad its quite spooky sometimes


----------



## owo

Hi All,

Thankfully today seems to be much quieter in the work front. :happydance: 

Babylove- Great news that Ethan doesn't have ADHD and that you will be able to hopefully give him a little brother or sister soon :happydance:

Buffy - Hope the funeral goes well and you don't find it too hard meeting your godson's little sister. :hugs:

Ella - Fingers crossed for you for your interview. If you have another interview, write your questions down. That's what i do, it shows the inerviewer that you have prepared and they'll be fine with you asking questions from notes.

Hi Poshie, welcome to the mad house. My backstory.
I'm 30 DH is 32 this way i'll never be old as he is older :rofl:
I had a missed miscarriage back in May and am now 11 weeks pregnant with hopefully all being well my first baby. I work in IT as the team leader which is great as being the only girl in the office i get to boss the guys around :rofl:
Hope that your journey isn't too long. :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Thanks Owo :hugs:

Glad things are quieter on the work front!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Owo how are you? x


----------



## owo

I'm not too bad. My lower abdomen is starting to feel very solid. Not surprising really is it :rofl: I'm also really hungry can't stop eating at the moment :rofl:
Thought my tiredness was improving but the last couple of nights i have been asleep early again. Maybe it is because i have actually been busy working this week which has tired me out :rofl:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Ella

Are you getting a bump Owo?! / Have you already got a bump?! :happydance:

You take it easy at work, make the men do all the hard work! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies! :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Glad your ok owo & I agree with Ella make some of the guys do the work :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

HI Chris


----------



## Ella

Morning Chris! :hi:

How're you today?
xx


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> Are you getting a bump Owo?! / Have you already got a bump?! :happydance:
> 
> You take it easy at work, make the men do all the hard work! :rofl:
> xx

I'm very good at delegating :rofl: i do where i can get the guys to lift the heavy things. Will be easier not to appear like a lazy thing after my scan next week when i will tell everyone at work.

I already have a bump had it for years :rofl: the way i see it, it is extra fat stores for producing all that milk next year. I hear that breastfeeding is a great way to lose your babyfat, i'm just hoping i can lose some more :rofl:


----------



## owo

Hi Chris,

How are you today?


----------



## Chris77

Eh, I'm ok. My tummy still feels all crampy and constipated. :growlmad: I'm not constipated though so have no idea what's going on. :shrug:

Other than that I'm doing just swell. BUT it is only 8:05 am, so give it time. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: !

Yeah, I've heard people that have lost even more weight than they put on (partly!) through breastfeeding! :shock:


Oh and btw, did any of you UK ladies see Dawn Gets A Baby?! I think it was on last week on BBC2? I watched in on Virgin On Demand and that young woman Tara said sex was *better* after she had her LO and she felt (TMI!) *tighter*?!

I was like :saywhat: ?!
xx


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> :rofl: !
> 
> Yeah, I've heard people that have lost even more weight than they put on (partly!) through breastfeeding! :shock:
> 
> 
> Oh and btw, did any of you UK ladies see Dawn Gets A Baby?! I think it was on last week on BBC2? I watched in on Virgin On Demand and that young woman Tara said sex was *better* after she had her LO and she felt (TMI!) *tighter*?!
> 
> I was like :saywhat: ?!
> xx

Tighter - Are you serious surely it would go the other way :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> :rofl: !
> 
> Yeah, I've heard people that have lost even more weight than they put on (partly!) through breastfeeding! :shock:
> 
> 
> Oh and btw, did any of you UK ladies see Dawn Gets A Baby?! I think it was on last week on BBC2? I watched in on Virgin On Demand and that young woman Tara said sex was *better* after she had her LO and she felt (TMI!) *tighter*?!
> 
> I was like :saywhat: ?!
> xx

Oh yeah, I've heard of that before. Apparently when you get stitched back up you're like a virgin again. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: I swear! She was like 'Oh yeah, after about 3 weeks we had sex and he [her partner] said I felt tighter.. and I feel tighter too'

She had a water birth, maybe that's the trick?! :rofl:
xx


----------



## owo

Chris - Sorry you're feeling crampy. Whereabouts are your crampy feelings? sorry you've caught me i'm digging for symptoms :rofl: I see you are on CD28 so when are you going to test again?


----------



## owo

I am hoping for a waterbirth. Maybe you shrink because you are in the water too long :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Owo!! :wave:

You'll have to take a pic of bump so we can see!! 

Hi chris :wave: So have you??? you know?? Been naughty??

Funnily enough my friends breast fed and the weight just fell off her!!! But also it knackered her out!!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Sorry you're feeling crampy. Whereabouts are your crampy feelings? sorry you've caught me i'm digging for symptoms :rofl: I see you are on CD28 so when are you going to test again?

My lower abdomen below my belly button. I don't have 28 day cycles, I usually have anywhere from 30-43 day cycles - so AF should be do between the 24th and 26th. I was going to test again on Saturday morning before my hair appt. But who am I kidding? I've been testing everyday this week! :rofl:


----------



## owo

When i have a baby bump and not just a flab bump i'll do that.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi chris :wave: So have you??? you know?? Been naughty??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, been very naughty :devil: Done 3 tests - all :bfn:'s :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: !!

Note to self: _water birth = great sex_ :D


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~has a flab bump and looks 5 months preggers


----------



## owo

Chris - it does sound promising. My OV pains felt like they never disappeared and slowly turned into difficult to describe but like i could feel my uterus. If this isn't your time then i'm going to be very surprised.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - it does sound promising. My OV pains felt like they never disappeared and slowly turned into difficult to describe but like i could feel my uterus. If this isn't your time then i'm going to be very surprised.

Thanks Owo :hugs: I'm also very gassy :blush: Annie was NOT impressed with me last night. :rofl:

BTW, did you start feeling like this before you got your :bfp:?


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> <~~~~has a flab bump and looks 5 months preggers

I'm sure that's rubbish, now i'm the one that already looks about 6 months PG as all my weight is on my belly, god knows how huge i'm going to be once i do get to six months.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> <~~~~has a flab bump and looks 5 months preggers
> 
> I'm sure that's rubbish, now i'm the one that already looks about 6 months PG as all my weight is on my belly, god knows how huge i'm going to be once i do get to six months.Click to expand...

Nope, it's quite accurate actually. I have been asked many times when my baby is due. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Chris - it does sound promising. My OV pains felt like they never disappeared and slowly turned into difficult to describe but like i could feel my uterus. If this isn't your time then i'm going to be very surprised.
> 
> Thanks Owo :hugs: I'm also very gassy :blush: Annie was NOT impressed with me last night. :rofl:
> 
> BTW, did you start feeling like this before you got your :bfp:?Click to expand...

Yes i did, this is what gave me the clue really because i felt exactly the same last time i was PG. But kept dismissing it saying "no one can be that lucky and catch 1st month both times" As for the gas, just don't light a match near me :rofl: I am outdoing DH 100 fold and he is usually terrible being a bloke afterall. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris - i can't believe you have been asked when the baby is due. That's horrible. I would never ever ask that of anyone, that's just mean. So what if we can both stand to lose some weight, just see it as extra nourishment for LO. I'm just enjoying having an excuse not to diet at the moment. I'll really concentrate next year.


----------



## Ella

I really hope you get your :bfp:, Chris!

Sounds like you very well might! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Ella

I think you look lovely, Chris! :hugs:

Some people are so rude! :growlmad:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> I really hope you get your :bfp:, Chris!
> 
> Sounds like you very well might! :happydance:
> xx

Thanks Ella! So far all :bfn:'s so we shall see! Owo, when did you get your :bfp:?


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> I think you look lovely, Chris! :hugs:
> 
> Some people are so rude! :growlmad:
> xx

Aww thank you! :rofl: But I did have a rather tight corset on in my wedding picture. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - i can't believe you have been asked when the baby is due. That's horrible. I would never ever ask that of anyone, that's just mean. So what if we can both stand to lose some weight, just see it as extra nourishment for LO. I'm just enjoying having an excuse not to diet at the moment. I'll really concentrate next year.

I'm actually enjoying being pleasantly plump. :rofl: I was anorexic for 7 years and that was horrible! So, I kinda went on the other end of the spectrum now. :rofl: Now all those foods that were once so taboo, I eat on a regular basis. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I just think people will always be ignorant and rude.. 

I've been called fat, so I don't think you're actual weight even really matters anymore! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> I just think people will always be ignorant and rude..
> 
> I've been called fat, so I don't think you're actual weight even really matters anymore! :rofl:
> xx

Very true. And you are not fat by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - youve tested 3x TODAY???? :rofl:

Owo - I cant wait!!!


----------



## Ella

Haha, thanks Chris :hugs:

I don't think so anymore.. and I don't really care what anyone else thinks about my weight either! :D

But my OH is trying to fatten me up! :rofl:
xx


----------



## owo

I got my :bfp: on CD28 but i have a 28 day cycle. I didn't test before then.

As for the weight, I think as long as you are healthy then what does a little extra weight mean. Some people(unfotunately me :hissy:) just store everything, the whole family is like it. I genuinly don't eat that much, excercise is the only thing that has made me lose weight, therefore i'm doomed as ii hate exercise :rofl: My MW seems happy with my weight and my blood pressure and urine samples are fine, i haven't heard the results from my blood test on Friday but when i had the same tests done four months ago everything looked good. I think it is a bad thing if your body is clearly suffering, but if your healthy then what does a little extra weight matter.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris -

Kerry - :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> I got my :bfp: on CD28 but i have a 28 day cycle. I didn't test before then.
> 
> As for the weight, I think as long as you are healthy then what does a little extra weight mean. Some people(unfotunately me :hissy:) just store everything, the whole family is like it. I genuinly don't eat that much, excercise is the only thing that has made me lose weight, therefore i'm doomed as ii hate exercise :rofl: My MW seems happy with my weight and my blood pressure and urine samples are fine, i haven't heard the results from my blood test on Friday but when i had the same tests done four months ago everything looked good. I think it is a bad thing if your body is clearly suffering, but if your healthy then what does a little extra weight matter.

Well said! AGREED!!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm suprised people havent asked me whether I'm pregnant or not I've got a right little podge :blush:
really should start doing my situps again 

Chris - I really hope it is your month you really deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - youve tested 3x TODAY???? :rofl:
> 
> Owo - I cant wait!!!

No, no that would be crazy! :rofl: I tested 2x yesterday (opk and hpt) and an hpt this morning.


----------



## Ella

I think all you ladies need a head check? From where I'm sitting you all look gorgeous; besides, beauty is skin deep.. It's what's inside that counts. :hugs:

I hope it's all of your months! I'll have all of your :witch:(es) for you! :)

I want to see lots of :bfp:s this month! :happydance: :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm suprised people havent asked me whether I'm pregnant or not I've got a right little podge :blush:
> really should start doing my situps again
> 
> Chris - I really hope it is your month you really deserve it :hugs:

Aww, thanks Reedy! :hugs: Of course since I decided to have a little bit of fun in the 2ww and got a little :drunk: on Saturday, I probably am preggers. :dohh: For the past year (remember we were using withdrawal as contraception) whenever I thought I may be pregnant I didn't drink, so this month I said, ah *uck it, I'm not preggers and drank. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> I think all you ladies need a head check? From where I'm sitting you all look gorgeous; besides, beauty is skin deep.. It's what's inside that counts. :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's all of your months! I'll have all of your :witch:(es) for you! :)
> 
> I want to see lots of :bfp:s this month! :happydance: :wohoo:
> xx

Thank you Ella!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Crap I have a meeting at 9am. :hissy: This is the meeting I always fall asleep in. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:rofl:

Just take a pillow and get some decent :sleep:!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Just take a pillow and get some decent :sleep:!
> xx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris - Well sound like it is your month. Afterall i was an angel last time and MC and this time on CD17 it was my birthday so when we went out for dinner i had two glasses of wine and the following sunday on CD20 i went to the spa with my sister for my birthday treat and this time (touch wood) everything seems fine. 
As soon as i got my :bfp: i was back to being an angel again.
So if it was the case for me, then could be the same for you. I just think these LO's need a little naughtiness. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Someone else on here said they got drunk & then got their :bfp: 

I've just checked my bank account & I got an extra £50 in my wages :happydance: apparently it was a tax rebate :happydance:
I love it when that happens


----------



## Ella

Erm, sorry ladies TMI alert coming up but I could use some advice?

As (most of!) you know, me and my OH haven't started sleeping together yet, but 2 weeks ago, I started taking the pill just to be safe and incase we decide we want to :blush:

But I've noticed that in the mornings for the past about 4 days, I've been having diarrhea (told you TMI!) and I was just wondering if this is gonna be affecting the pill's effectiveness? 'cause I take my tablet in the morning too?
xx


----------



## Ella

Congrats on tax rebate, Reedy! :happydance:
'Every little helps!' :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Well sound like it is your month. Afterall i was an angel last time and MC and this time on CD17 it was my birthday so when we went out for dinner i had two glasses of wine and the following sunday on CD20 i went to the spa with my sister for my birthday treat and this time (touch wood) everything seems fine.
> As soon as i got my :bfp: i was back to being an angel again.
> So if it was the case for me, then could be the same for you. I just think these LO's need a little naughtiness. :rofl:

Yep, that would sound about right for our LO - taking after his/her dad already. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, fantastic about the tax rebate! We had one in April after we filed our taxes.


----------



## owo

Reedy - I read about us all getting a tax rebate because of the new tax reduction from 22% to 20% so as it has come in after the start of the financial year we get about £50-£60 rebate this month. I haven't been paid yet, but i'm hoping to get the same then.


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - Thanks you can have mine with pleasure. But shes a nasty piece of work though!! :rofl:

Talking of weight. I was a size 8-10 this time last year, however I worked 70-80 hours a week, I hated my job, my boss, I never had time for DF or myself. Now Im in a new job however put on some weight now a 12-14 (optimistic 12!!! :rofl:) Some of that was weight I put on whilst preggers and tbh cant be bothered to shift. BUT, Im happy!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> ella - Thanks you can have mine with pleasure. But shes a nasty piece of work though!! :rofl:
> 
> Talking of weight. I was a size 8-10 this time last year, however I worked 70-80 hours a week, I hated my job, my boss, I never had time for DF or myself. Now Im in a new job however put on some weight now a 12-14 (optimistic 12!!! :rofl:) Some of that was weight I put on whilst preggers and tbh cant be bothered to shift. BUT, Im happy!!!

Happiness is all that matters!!


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - Yes, you should use extra protection. If you have vomitting or diahorrea whilst on the pill you should assume its ineffective. Also same goes whilst on Anti-B's!!


----------



## makemeamammy

hi everyone :hi: how r we all today? i've been doing the dreaded *w* today but free to chat now :happydance: 

i've not caught up on the posts so what's the goss with everyone? xx


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry.

I knew about antibiotics and vomiting but my doc didn't mention diarorrea.. Or if she did I switched off! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Ella

Afternoon makemeamammy :hi:

I'm good thanks, and my interview went okay.. How're you?
xx


----------



## owo

Kerry - I was a size 14 before i got pregnant last time and managed to put on 3kilos in that short time, never managed to lose the weight, losing weight was the last thing on my mind at the time. I was a 16 when i got pregnant this time. So who knows what size i will be by the end of this pregnancy. Plus i've got a few years on you so that's my excuse :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> hi everyone :hi: how r we all today? i've been doing the dreaded *w* today but free to chat now :happydance:
> 
> i've not caught up on the posts so what's the goss with everyone? xx

Hi Mammy :hi: Doing well today - but it's only 9am. Ask me that question in a few hours. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Hi makemeamammy -Good to see you.

Ella - Read the leaflet with your pills it will tell you what to do in circumstances like sickness and diarrohea. Sometimes it may want you not to leave your weeks gap between packs but carry straight onto the next pack.


----------



## Chris77

Gotta run to the meeting - bbs


----------



## Ella

Thanks Owo :hugs:

I'm gonna read my leaflet tonight definitely.. Or I might be in the Teen Pregnancy section sooner than I'd like!

Bye Chris! Have a nice nap :rofl:
xx


----------



## owo

The pill is amazingly effective. I was on it for 10 years with no PG scares. I didn't realise how well they worked until i found out how easy it was for me to pregnant without them :rofl: My sister was on antibiotics whilst on the pill and although she waited the recommended 7 days after finishing her antibiotics she got pregnant with her son, so i would say if you have to take antibiotics be extra careful for that whole month to make sure, but after that you should be fine.


----------



## makemeamammy

i'm good thanks girls, still no sign of the wicked witch of the east but hey ho! got a doctors appointment for next wednesday which i'm hoping i won't have to go to coz she'll have turned up by then but who knows-keep ur fingers crossed for me ladies (not ur legs tho :blush: )

ella-so glad ur interview went well, when do u find out if u got the job or not? xx


----------



## Ella

Thanks Owo.. I know all about antibiotics & the pill and stuff.. My mum actually got pregnant with me while she was on the pill and taking antibiotics! :rofl:

She always says she's glad she did though. :D

makemeamammy - Thankyou! :hugs:
I will hear back by tomorrow evening. :wohoo:
xx


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> Thanks Owo.. I know all about antibiotics & the pill and stuff.. My mum actually got pregnant with me while she was on the pill and taking antibiotics! :rofl:
> 
> She always says she's glad she did though. :D
> 
> makemeamammy - Thankyou! :hugs:
> I will hear back by tomorrow evening. :wohoo:
> xx

Arhh i see.


----------



## Ella

Yeah, but I'd never heard of having diahorrea making the pill so ineffective that someone got pregnant, so just thought I'd ask! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - I'll even cross my legs for you!!! Im not Ov'ing!!


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> Yeah, but I'd never heard of having diahorrea making the pill so ineffective that someone got pregnant, so just thought I'd ask! :)

I think i depends on how severe the diareahhea(sp) is because if everything is going right through you then the pill might not get absorbed into your blood stream. sorry if TMI but if you just have a small dose of it once, then you should be fine. I never used to worry about one off events.


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - I got preggers whilst on the pill but I'd been on a 2 day bender and was ill with hangovers!!


----------



## Reedy

Right if I dont get my :bfp: this month I'm going back on the pill & then taking antibiotics while doing plenty of this :sex: 
seems to have worked for others :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Thankyou for all your help Kerry and Owo :hugs:

I am definitely gonna read the leaflet and if me and the OH decide to.. :blush: then we'll definitely use extra protection. :)

When my doc asked how much I drink a week I felt a bit bad so I rounded down.. quite a lot! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls just been for my lunch and doing a bit of 'w' back now though!

Ella - do be careful any stomach upsets or taking antibiotics can decrease the effectiveness of the bcp!


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> Right if I dont get my :bfp: this month I'm going back on the pill & then taking antibiotics while doing plenty of this :sex:
> seems to have worked for others :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ella

Thanks Tracey :hugs:

Reedy - :rofl:
You're assuming you're not already pregnant!
xx


----------



## Poshie

golcarlilly said:


> Poshie - I was on the pill for 13 years before ttc this time and my periods regulated straight away, they say you can be more fertile when you have just come off the bcp, good luck when you start trying!

Hi there gocarlilly

As I mentioned in my post in Nov/Dec trying thread, Im in limbo land at the moment, just waiting to see if I have an af or not. Who knows when, or indeed if it will happen! Hope it does of course. Plan is to have a couple of months getting some sort of cycle together (fingers crossed) hence the ttc starts Dec. Some people seem to get back to normal and pregnant very quickly after the pill, others take longer. It seems everyone is different and theres no way to know how long it will take until you try. Good luck to you


----------



## Sambatiki

I read something quite interesting a little while back on the TTC thread. 
Docs aparently reccomend taking a baby asprin whilst TTC as it thins the blood which can make it easier to concieve. As you know alcohol also thins the blood doing effectively the same thing.... So girls Id say get on the ole :wine: whilst OV'ing!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Wow!!! I've only been gone a couple of hours & had something like 7 pages of chat to catch up on!! Blimey you girlies are very chatty today arent you?? :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

By the way - my boss said I could take 1/2 day Yipppeeee!!

(So thats where I've been when I was Missing In Action lol) xx


----------



## golcarlilly

On the topic of weight - I used to be a small size 12 and now I am a size 14/16 just been shopping to matalan on my lunch and in the changing rooms I overheard a conversation where one lady was saying she couldn't believe she was having to try on size 18 - I think sizes have got smaller especially in the 'cheapy' shops - think they economise on fabric!!


----------



## Ella

Kerry's gonna turn you all into party animals! :rofl:
xx


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> I read something quite interesting a little while back on the TTC thread.
> Docs aparently reccomend taking a baby asprin whilst TTC as it thins the blood which can make it easier to concieve. As you know alcohol also thins the blood doing effectively the same thing.... So girls Id say get on the ole :wine: whilst OV'ing!! :rofl:

You could be onto something there. As you said earlier you got pregnant after a two day drinking session. I got pregnant after drinking wine on my birthday and Chris has been a naughty girl too. Not that i condone drinking of course :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lucky you Nicky!! wish I was at home!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> On the topic of weight - I used to be a small size 12 and now I am a size 14/16 just been shopping to matalan on my lunch and in the changing rooms I overheard a conversation where one lady was saying she couldn't believe she was having to try on size 18 - I think sizes have got smaller especially in the 'cheapy' shops - think they economise on fabric!!

I think you are right. I think they decrease the material gradually but over time this brings it into a lower size. Hence why we are all buying bigger sizes. Admittedly i know i am phsyically bigger but this does make sense.


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry to be the voice of doom but I read the other day that even the recommended limit for wine a week can halve your fertility and chances of getting preggers! I LOVE to drink wine and used to have it a few times a week but I have cut down and only drink on Saturdays now :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

ok girls there you have it an excuse to get smashed at the weekend :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hi Nicky! :hi:

Tracey - definitely agree that some shops lie about sizes! :rofl:
I'm an 8-10, depending on where I go.
xx


----------



## Ella

Reedy - I don't need an excuse! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont need any either!!! :rofl: Although I dont drink whilst in the 2ww!!

I love Next clothes as their sizes are very generous!! Size 14 is huge on me but 12 is just right!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm 3 different sizes in different shops.
In some shops I'm an 8 others a 10 or a 12


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> I'm 3 different sizes in different shops.
> In some shops I'm an 8 others a 10 or a 12

And you say you've got podge!? :saywhat:
xx


----------



## baby.love

the only thing close to a size 8 on me is my feet! you lucky girl reedy lol


----------



## golcarlilly

Did anyone watch Dawn gets naked last night it was funny! I think we should all do what the burlesque woman said and celebrate whatever our body shape is!! Have you seen Jordan lately though - talk about lollipop head!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> the only thing close to a size 8 on me is my feet! you lucky girl reedy lol

ha ha ha ha I wish I could say the same but my feet are 4-5!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

baby.love said:


> the only thing close to a size 8 on me is my feet! you lucky girl reedy lol


:rofl: me too leah!!


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> I dont need any either!!! :rofl: Although I dont drink whilst in the 2ww!!
> 
> I love Next clothes as their sizes are very generous!! Size 14 is huge on me but 12 is just right!!

Wow you think Next are generous. I'd say the opposite. It must have something to do with body shape. I like Monsoon as I'm a definate size 14 in there and it fits well too.


----------



## Ella

Ohh I meant to watch that! :dohh:
I'll watch it On Demand later.

I really like Dawn Porter! She was on the Channel 4 show Balls Of Steel if any of you have ever seen it?

In a recent survey, a large percentage of men said confidence is the sexiest thing about women! :wohoo:

Tracey - I have *never* thought Jordan/Katie Price is pretty!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Its not often I get into an 8 trust me 
I have a small waist but HUGE thighs, buying jeans is a nightmare bcus a 10 will fit round my waist but I cant get them over my knees :cry: a 12 will fit lovely but will need a belt because they are so baggy round the waist plus I need to buy petit bcus I'm only 5ft 1:blush: 
I'm an odd shape me 

Can any of your girls help with my new signature. Baby.Love has been very kind to make me a new sig & she has made it really small but its still saying its too big as you can see can any of you help please


----------



## golcarlilly

Me neither really! 

Ok who would you look like if you could choose? 

I would be either Julia Roberts or Drew Barrymore


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy try opening it with paint programme if you have it and then sketch/skew till it is the right size (right click and see 'properties' that will tell you the size hth


----------



## Ella

Reedy - Aww, you've got more of an 'hourglass' figure then?
Sorry, I'm useless with sigs (hence why mine is so bare!) :rofl:

Have you tried over in the sig etc. forum?


Tracey - I would love to look like Drew Barrymore too!
I watched Batman Forever (1995) the other day and it reminded me how beautiful she is!

I think Christina Ricci is gorgeous too.
xx


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly its a tiny file hun, if its re sized anymore it wont exist :rofl: mine is bigger than what i sent Reedy,....I am so confused lol


----------



## makemeamammy

i'm a size 10/12, Reedy i've got completely the opposite body shape to u-really thin, long legs (36inches) but a wee podgy belly! also got MASSIVE boobs which make me look fat-if i could have any surgery I would love a boob reduction (dr actually offered me once when I was 18 but was too scared and mum was horrified)

if i could have anybody's body i would have kelly brooks as she's curvy but really well proportioned! df LOVES cameron diaz also although i don't see the attraction xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Afternoon ladies long time no speak!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Yaaaay Reedy :happydance: Hiya Lisa hows you hun?


----------



## golcarlilly

My DH loves Scarlett Johanssen - we have watched the island at least a hundred times:rofl:

Leah - no idea then hun sorry!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Leah its fabby :hugs:

Hi Lisa x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lisa xx


----------



## Lisa1984

Im ok, havent been on since last Thursday i think it was!

Been really busy with work and not in the right frame of mind to be honest to be on BnB!


----------



## golcarlilly

makemeamammy said:


> i'm a size 10/12, Reedy i've got completely the opposite body shape to u-really thin, long legs (36inches) but a wee podgy belly! also got MASSIVE boobs which make me look fat-if i could have any surgery I would love a boob reduction (dr actually offered me once when I was 18 but was too scared and mum was horrified)
> 
> if i could have anybody's body i would have kelly brooks as she's curvy but really well proportioned! df LOVES cameron diaz also although i don't see the attraction xx

I would love a boob reduction but a) I can't afford and b) i am way too chicken!


----------



## Ella

Haha we watched that in Science once!
The guys thought she'd get naked! .. Boy were they disappointed :rofl:

Hi Lisa! :hi:
xx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks golcarlilly hun, i sorted it....for some reason it wasnt saving properly and the length was just really long lol!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lisa :wave: where ya been girl?


----------



## baby.love

Lisa1984 said:


> Im ok, havent been on since last Thursday i think it was!
> 
> Been really busy with work and not in the right frame of mind to be honest to be on BnB!

:hug:


----------



## Ella

Reedy - Love the sig! :D

Tracey & makemeamammy - I would like bigger boobs!
Send me some of your boob dust! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Boob dust winging its way to you Ella :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Ella x Its all down to the very talented Baby.Love :hugs:

I have big boobs (I'm a 34E) & I love them so does DH :blush: 
Wouldnt want them any smaller


----------



## Lisa1984

I've been floating about, not posted though.

I would love big boobs lol!!!


----------



## Ella

Leah is definitely very talented :)

If I wake up with Cs tomorrow, I'll be eternally thankful Tracey! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> Thanks Ella x Its all down to the very talented Baby.Love :hugs:
> 
> I have big boobs (I'm a 34E) & I love them so does DH :blush:
> Wouldnt want them any smaller

:shock::shock: !!

I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I had Es!!!
I'd probably be top-heavy and fall over all the time! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ok back from the meeting. Managed to stay awake! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hi Chris! :hi:

Haha, no zzZZZzz for you then! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Welcome back Chris did you :sleep:? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Hi Chris! :hi:
> 
> Haha, no zzZZZzz for you then! :rofl:
> xx

Nope, not this time. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

You've not got any boob dust spare have you, Chris? :wohoo:
Decided I want bigger boobs seeing as people are moaning about having big ones! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> You've not got any boob dust spare have you, Chris? :wohoo:
> Decided I want bigger boobs seeing as people are moaning about having big ones! :rofl:
> xx

Boob dust...hmm....well since I'm a 36 C sometimes D, yeah I got some to spare. :dust: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: !!!

I'd love to be a C!
xx


----------



## Chris77

I have plenty of butt dust to spare as well. :rofl:

<~~~J.Lo has nothing on this gal!! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

ella- as a 30G i'm sure i can spare u some of my boob dust - believe me it's not good-i wear a normal top and i look like a tart-and boys think they can say anything to u and grab them and everything coz u've got big boobs so u must be up for it!!! :hissy:

ok rant over :rofl: lisa :hug: for u xxx

p.s. kerry, did u get my f'book invititation? xx


----------



## destiny27

hi all not been on much not been well :(

hope all you lot are ok :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I have plenty of butt dust to spare as well. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~J.Lo has nothing on this gal!! :rofl:

:rofl: now I would LOVE a JLo butt!


----------



## golcarlilly

makemeamammy said:


> ella- as a 30G i'm sure i can spare u some of my boob dust - believe me it's not good-i wear a normal top and i look like a tart-and boys think they can say anything to u and grab them and everything coz u've got big boobs so u must be up for it!!! :hissy:
> 
> ok rant over :rofl: lisa :hug: for u xxx

I always say that to DH - whatever top I wear I have a huge cleavage and I hate it! I always pin my tops so they are not as revealling! (I am a 36 F or FF)


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Destiny - sorry to hear you are not well


----------



## destiny27

*hugs 40c bust* lol :blush:


----------



## Reedy

Chris I'm the same my ass is HUGE


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I have plenty of butt dust to spare as well. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~J.Lo has nothing on this gal!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: now I would LOVE a JLo butt!Click to expand...

Tracy, I'd gladly give you mine! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I have tiny boobs and a tiny bum! :blush:

I'm a 34B.. bearable but I'd like more of a handful! :rofl:

makemeamammy - Boob dust is always welcome! hahaha :D

destiny - Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Destiny, so sorry you haven't been well. :hugs: What's wrong hun?


----------



## destiny27

ive got dimples on my bum and my oh always laughs at them :hissy::rofl:


----------



## destiny27

Chris77 said:


> Destiny, so sorry you haven't been well. :hugs: What's wrong hun?


been feeling sick and falling asleep in the middle of the afternoon, which is not like me :blush:


----------



## makemeamammy

:hugs: destiny hope u get well soon xx


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Destiny, so sorry you haven't been well. :hugs: What's wrong hun?
> 
> 
> been feeling sick and falling asleep in the middle of the afternoon, which is not like me :blush:Click to expand...

Oh that sucks! I'm sorry. Maybe you're coming down with a cold. How are those kittens doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I have plenty of butt dust to spare as well. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~J.Lo has nothing on this gal!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: now I would LOVE a JLo butt!Click to expand...
> 
> Tracy, I'd gladly give you mine! :rofl:Click to expand...

I keep doing bottom excercises when I am drying my hands in the ladies at work - clench up your butt cheeks and hold then release - it is supposed to make it firmer I repeat 30 times :rofl: I will let you know if it works:rofl:


----------



## destiny27

kittens are doing great, 3 are being sold soon :( :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Destiny hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Shame you are not nearer to me, my friend wants a kitten for her dd's 16th BD next month


----------



## destiny27

I've picked 3 im keeping oh changed his mind and said i can keep an extra one lol
Boots, Stripes and Shadow :cloud9:


----------



## owo

Reedy - I have the same problem as you with the huge thighs and bum makes clothes shopping interesting. I look at so many trousers that are my size and think " i won't even get those over my ankles" :rofl:

Ella - Be careful what you wish for. When i was your age i had tiny boobs and a bum too and was a size 10. Mid-life and contenment caught up with me :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1984

I've got a horrible lump on my right butt cheek, I was in the shower and slipped and cracked my ass off the bath tap - I had bath tap indent in my butt!! 

It went black/purple/green/blue/yellow and the lump is still there nearly 3 years later.

It is hilarious when I read it but god it was sore!


----------



## Reedy

owo said:


> Ella - Be careful what you wish for. When i was your age i had tiny boobs and a bum too and was a size 10. Mid-life and contenment caught up with me :rofl:

:rofl: know what you mean I was lovely & slim a sze 10 then BAM met DH & its been downhill from there (weight wise) :rofl:


----------



## owo

Lisa1984 said:


> I've got a horrible lump on my right butt cheek, I was in the shower and slipped and cracked my ass off the bath tap - I had bath tap indent in my butt!!
> 
> It went black/purple/green/blue/yellow and the lump is still there nearly 3 years later.
> 
> It is hilarious when I read it but god it was sore!

Ouch sounds painful.


----------



## owo

Reedy said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Ella - Be careful what you wish for. When i was your age i had tiny boobs and a bum too and was a size 10. Mid-life and contenment caught up with me :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: know what you mean I was lovely & slim a sze 10 then BAM met DH & its been downhill from there (weight wise) :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm lucky DH caught contenment too and has put on just as much weight as me since we met. So he can't complain that i've let myself go :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Thanks for the optimism, ladies! :rofl:

I really want to put a ticker in my sig but it looks kinda stupid.. Some of you have been with your OHs/DHs/DFs for like 6 years and me and Alex have been together for almost a month!

Granted we were 'seeing' each other first but still! :blush:

What do you think?
xx


----------



## Chris77

Destiny, I'm so glad OH is letting you keep more of the fur babies! I'd have such a hard time giving away Annie's puppies (if she wasn't spayed) lol

Ella, go for it girl, put that ticker in your siggy!


----------



## Chris77

OMG, I just read Lola's TTC diary!!! I feel soooooo bad for her!! :cry:


----------



## owo

Ella said:


> Thanks for the optimism, ladies! :rofl:
> 
> I really want to put a ticker in my sig but it looks kinda stupid.. Some of you have been with your OHs/DHs/DFs for like 6 years and me and Alex have been together for almost a month!
> 
> Granted we were 'seeing' each other first but still! :blush:
> 
> What do you think?
> xx

I say go ahead it doesn't matter what the length of time is. Your proud of it so shout it from the roof i say


----------



## makemeamammy

Reedy said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Ella - Be careful what you wish for. When i was your age i had tiny boobs and a bum too and was a size 10. Mid-life and contenment caught up with me :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: know what you mean I was lovely & slim a sze 10 then BAM met DH & its been downhill from there (weight wise) :rofl:Click to expand...

mine was when i first moved away from home and went to college (with catered halls!!!) BAM first year flab!! before that i was size 8/10 with 36inch legs and a 30d chest, u can't ask for fairer than that!! shame it's all but a distant memory now tho :cry: 

my df hasn't put on a pound since i met him-he eats so much junk and it doesn't affect him at all whilst i sit there watching him in a bad mood coz i'm so jealous loool - think it's coz he smokes!


----------



## Lisa1984

Ive only been away a week and I've missed so much!


----------



## Ella

Decided to go for the ticker! :happydance:

My sig feels a little more complete now! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Decided to go for the ticker! :happydance:
> 
> My sig feels a little more complete now! :wohoo:
> xx

PERFECT!!


----------



## owo

makemeamammy said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> Ella - Be careful what you wish for. When i was your age i had tiny boobs and a bum too and was a size 10. Mid-life and contenment caught up with me :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: know what you mean I was lovely & slim a sze 10 then BAM met DH & its been downhill from there (weight wise) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> mine was when i first moved away from home and went to college (with catered halls!!!) BAM first year flab!! before that i was size 8/10 with 36inch legs and a 30d chest, u can't ask for fairer than that!! shame it's all but a distant memory now tho :cry:
> 
> my df hasn't put on a pound since i met him-he eats so much junk and it doesn't affect him at all whilst i sit there watching him in a bad mood coz i'm so jealous loool - think it's coz he smokes!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. My sister is like that even when she was pregnant. She can eat what she likes and never puts any weight on. Not fair. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ella your sig is sweet! I was only with my hubby for three months before we moved in together!


----------



## Ella

I hope my 'metabolism', or whatever people put it down to, doesn't slow down! :rofl:

I practically live on Subway, chips, crisps and white Buenos!! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

F-ing hell Ive miss loads!!!

Chris - Yes :cry: Lola. I had to pop to the loo after I read it. 

Im sorry but Id LOVE to look like Katie price!! 

My boobs grew slightly from 36B to a 36C but they're slowly shrinking back. So if there is any more boob going spare after ella's had some, can I have it!! :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

i was only supposed to stay here for 10 days just visiting been here since we was and still are all loved up :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Ella

:saywhat: !!!
Kerry, are you mad?!

You're so much prettier than Katie Price!!
She only looks (half!) decent when she's got an arsenal of make-up on! :rofl:
xx


----------



## baby.love

Ella its perfect hun, i love tickers lol x


----------



## Ella

Thankyou for all the nice ticker comments!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## destiny27

I love tickers too, :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok girls I am signing off for the day - have a great evening everyone :hugs:

see you all in the morning !!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry just had to do one last post this is my 


*1000 *post !!!


----------



## Ella

Right ladies, hope you all enjoy the rest of your afternoon/evening (depending on where you are!)

I'm off to help my mum make Greek macaroni - yummy! :wohoo:
We'll make a wife out of me yet! :rofl:

Bye Tracey! and congrats on the 1000th post! :hugs: :happydance:

Farewell ladies! :hi:
xx


----------



## destiny27

congrats lol i just notice i just done 600 :happydance:


----------



## destiny27

bye ella and golcarlilly


----------



## Reedy

Love the ticker Ella :thumbup:

Just heard that our local tesco is now charging 4p for a carrier bag :rofl: its so more people buy the bags for life think its a good idea myself & got told that if our bag for life breaks we can take it in to tesco & they'll give you another one free of charge :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

this will be 3529 for me!!! Do you think I talk too much??? :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

i have to keep reminding oh to take the bag for lifes to asda but he always forgets so now i do the shopping online :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Ella & tracy speak to you 2moro x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy :wave: have a good evening! YAY for 1,000 posts! :yipee:


----------



## destiny27

I talk way to much :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

best go cya ladies :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Is it just me and you now chris??


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~Talks WAY too much!! DH's family calls me "Chatty Cathy" :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~has fried honey stung chicken on a bone and brown rice for lunch :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

I'm still here for another half an hour :hi:


----------



## Chris77

YAY! I have company for another 30 minutes! Then after lunch I guess I'll do some work since everyone will be home. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

yeyyy reedy


----------



## Chris77

Has anyone heard from Lea today? She must have had some b-day dinner! :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

i'm here too :hi: was away looking at facebook for a while, i was gona have canneloni for dinner but just had half a tub of Ben & Jerry's so maybe not :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> i'm here too :hi: was away looking at facebook for a while, i was gona have canneloni for dinner but just had half a tub of Ben & Jerry's so maybe not :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl: LOVE Ben & Jerry's!


----------



## Reedy

Havent seen Natalie for awhile either hope she's ok x 

I've got spag bol for dinner yum x


----------



## Chris77

I was just thinking about Natalie.

What's spag bol?


----------



## owo

Well i'll be off home in a minute so i'll say bye for now.
I'm having bangers and mash with onion gravy. The mash is cheddar mash with spring onions...yum yum yum.It's one of my favourites

Have a good evening everyone and Chris don't work too hard this afternoon. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Has anyone heard from Lea today? She must have had some b-day dinner! :rofl:

I did have a good B-day dinner, but that wasn't the reason I was MIA. I got to work and the power was off in half of my office. I didn't have a computer til just a few minutes ago. I will probably be MIA for most of the day so I can do catch-up for the first two hours of doing nothing. Have a fab day everyone.


----------



## Sambatiki

im off too girlies!! 

Will post the HPT result in my journo!


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> I was just thinking about Natalie.
> 
> What's spag bol?

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Lea today? She must have had some b-day dinner! :rofl:
> 
> I did have a good B-day dinner, but that wasn't the reason I was MIA. I got to work and the power was off in half of my office. I didn't have a computer til just a few minutes ago. I will probably be MIA for most of the day so I can do catch-up for the first two hours of doing nothing. Have a fab day everyone.Click to expand...

Glad you had a good b-day dinner! Sorry about the power crash though, that sucks!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about Natalie.
> 
> What's spag bol?
> 
> Spaghetti BolognaiseClick to expand...

Ah, gottcha! Sounds really yummy! Thanks!


----------



## Chris77

Have a wonderful evening, Owo!


----------



## makemeamammy

mmmmm i LOVE spag bol, had it last night with garlic bread-on second thoughts maybe i could manage some cannelonni :rofl: 

Lea did ur dad/step-dad and in-laws behave themselves last night? 

Chris-what was all that talk the other day of a facebook baw club? xx


----------



## Reedy

Mammy - there is a secret BAWclub on facebook sambatiki has to invite you mention it to her 2moro & she'll send you the link i'm sure x


----------



## destiny27

ooooooooooooh i like secret clubs lol


----------



## makemeamammy

ok thanks reedy-anybody still out there i need advice!!!! i was just emptying my bathroom bin and noticed that one of the opk's (the one on top the pile) had quite a clear second line!!!! yesterday when i did it i just looked it for about 1 or 2 mins and then threw it away coz i was so sure it was a :bfn: but now i'm wondering if it was a :bfp: - how long afterwards can a true result come up? should i test again? and if so how long should i wait before throwing it out? x


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies... I'm fine! Really sick tho...

I got a sickie tomorrow... got my booking in with midwife in morning... so tell all... :)

I got spag bol for dinner as welll


----------



## destiny27

the one i use say to read at 5 mins i think it is


----------



## princess_x0

Make me a mammy just wanted to say that after 10 mins of taking the test your not meant to look at it and take it as true.
www.peeonastick.com
xxx


----------



## Chris77

makemeamammy said:


> ok thanks reedy-anybody still out there i need advice!!!! i was just emptying my bathroom bin and noticed that one of the opk's (the one on top the pile) had quite a clear second line!!!! yesterday when i did it i just looked it for about 1 or 2 mins and then threw it away coz i was so sure it was a :bfn: but now i'm wondering if it was a :bfp: - how long afterwards can a true result come up? should i test again? and if so how long should i wait before throwing it out? x

I would definitely do another OPK - that's happened to me too and I retested and it was positive.


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> hello ladies... I'm fine! Really sick tho...
> 
> I got a sickie tomorrow... got my booking in with midwife in morning... so tell all... :)
> 
> I got spag bol for dinner as welll

Hiya Natalie! :hi: Sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

makemeamammy said:


> mmmmm i LOVE spag bol, had it last night with garlic bread-on second thoughts maybe i could manage some cannelonni :rofl:
> 
> *Lea did ur dad/step-dad and in-laws behave themselves last night? *
> 
> Chris-what was all that talk the other day of a facebook baw club? xx

Yes, everyone was on best behaviour. :D


----------



## Chris77

Glad to hear that Lea!


----------



## NickyT75

Re the OPK's - the line should come up straight away (much the same as a HPT) so keep on testing with them at roughly the same time every day until you see the strongest line.

It is best to do them mid afternoon sometime - don't use FMU as it can give a false positive result xx


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Chris, I'm ok if I eat little and often... ginger biscuits, blueberry juice are in large quantities in the house...

makemeamammy - re test! there is advice to test between 11am and 1pm then again 5pm - 7pm to catch the surge!


----------



## NickyT75

It might also be worth using OPK's twice a day at first until you get used to them, coz the surge can happen quite quickly so it is possible to miss it completely in between testing over 2 days.

Hope this helps! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat

Glad to see you and bump are doing well hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - your dinner sounds deeeelishhous mmmm! can I come to yours tonight please? xx


----------



## NatalieW

Hi nicky - how are you doin? I see great minds alike re:opks...


I think I need this secret facebook club!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah me too Nat! I only joined Facebook yesterday so im a bit of a virgin so to speak lol xx


----------



## Chris77

When Kerry logs back on, she'll be able to send you the invite. You may want to just send her quick PM requesting invitation.


----------



## NatalieW

Nicky I'm going to PM my email address and you can find me...


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi All

Nat it wont find you from your email hun and there is loads of natalie williams!! 

HPT :bfn: but I got an evap!!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

kerry you got an email address that I can find you on? My picture is of my wedding but i don't think I'm searchable


----------



## Chris77

Ohhhh....maybe you should do another just in case? :rofl: :devil:


----------



## NickyT75

Ive sent you an email Nat xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ohhhh....maybe you should do another just in case? :rofl: :devil:

:devil: indeed.


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry I sent you a drink... pity its not a real one tho eh? lol

Can you invite me to the secret group please? xx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh....maybe you should do another just in case? :rofl: :devil:
> 
> :devil: indeed.Click to expand...

I know :blush:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Well hi girls. Today just tops yesterday!!!

So I got a written warning.......:dohh:
Crashed my car....:cry:
The :witch: was heavy today....:hissy:

and to top it all off, I have a sore throat and a cold :sad2::cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh....maybe you should do another just in case? :rofl: :devil:
> 
> :devil: indeed.Click to expand...
> 
> I know :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: I would be POAS everyday until I got a :bfp: or the :witch: showed up.


----------



## NatalieW

oh no babyblues... what was your written warning about?

Are you ok after your crash????

Nicky - Haven't recieved anything, I prob spelt my email address wrong


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Well hi girls. Today just tops yesterday!!!
> 
> So I got a written warning.......:dohh:
> Crashed my car....:cry:
> The :witch: was heavy today....:hissy:
> 
> and to top it all off, I have a sore throat and a cold :sad2::cry:

Oh no Daisy! That's an awful day! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Well hi girls. Today just tops yesterday!!!
> 
> So I got a written warning.......:dohh:
> Crashed my car....:cry:
> The :witch: was heavy today....:hissy:
> 
> and to top it all off, I have a sore throat and a cold :sad2::cry:

I'm sorry to hear that. :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hey peeps.....just catching up before i go out again...

Lisa & Nat...glad that you are ok....we'd missed you both!


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww babyblues sorry :hug:


----------



## buffycat

and for anyone who wants extra chest....i have more than enought to hand out to you all!


----------



## NickyT75

NatalieW said:


> oh no babyblues... what was your written warning about?
> 
> Are you ok after your crash????
> 
> Nicky - Haven't recieved anything, I prob spelt my email address wrong

Im on FB as Nicola Thornborrow if you wanna add me? xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey, my written warning was pathetic, I nearlly told her where to stick her job, but kept my mouth shut!!

It was basically for using abusive language to the boss.

I'm fine, the car isn't!!


----------



## buffycat

am sorry to hear about the warning.....and the car too...i guess we all need to let go of some rage every now and then.......


----------



## makemeamammy

right ladies, i posted a thread under ttc as 'help, advice needed' then did another 2 tests - first one i forgot about and left for an hour (with a positive when i went back) :dohh: second one i checked after 5 mins and it had a very faint line!!! took a pic at 10 mins. 

also posted a thread in opk gallery section-could u lovely ladies please go take a look and see what u think-i'm shaking i'm so nervous/excited!!! was honestly so worried about the whole lack of af/o situation (even making a dr's appt earlier today!!) xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Ive answered you on here a couple of pages back chick & also on your other 2 threads just incase lol xx


----------



## makemeamammy

thanks hun, got ur answer x


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls 

Natalie - Glad to see your back we missed you. Hope the ms goes soon x :hugs:

BabyBlues - sorry about the written warning & your car & I hope you feel better soon x :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Reedy,

I missed you guys as well... :hissy: but I am around on facebook and evening from 6,

how are you doing???


----------



## destiny27

morning girls.
went on a friend adding binge last night hope you dont mind :blush:


woke up this morning with loads of spots on my chin :shock: :blush:


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks Natalie just feeling a bit sniffly today :cry:
I'm on facebook too dont like the new layout though :hissy:

Destiny - know how you feel with the spots feel like a teenager :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

:rofl::rofl:

i dont like new facebook layout either :(


----------



## Sambatiki

morning girlies!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry How are you? x


----------



## destiny27

morning samba


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies, how're you all this morning?

I hear back about whether I got the job or not today.. I'm nervous, but excited! :happydance:

Even if I don't get it, I've got an interview on Weds, so it's not all bad!
xx


----------



## buffycat

morning......

:wohoo: last day at work for two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ella

Morning Buffy!
I'm sure you could do a lot in two weeks.. :blush: :rofl:
xx


----------



## destiny27

good luck ella :hugs:

2 weeks? i could find loads to do... sitting on the sofa..... errr.... lol

6 days til i see my mum and dad :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Ella

Thanks destiny! :hugs:

Aww, you must be soooo excited! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning my lovelies :) right i am going nuts making signatures...so if anyone wants one pm me what you want it to say and any picture ideas.. :D


----------



## destiny27

i havent seen them for like 2 months :(

id like a sig but dont know what id want in it :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Morning Leah!

Just have to publicly say *thankyou* for my WTT sig pic! I love it! :happydance: :hugs:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - Good luck Hope you get it!

Im good!! No POAS for me today!!


----------



## destiny27

i poas today... just cos it was staring me in the face :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Kerry.....did you get anything more after the evap line?


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry! :hugs:
Why are you not POAS'ing today?!
xx


----------



## makemeamammy

hi girls :hi: hope we're all good today, i will be poas later-twice probably for my opk's. it's great to feed the habit but for once i have a 'semi' reason too :happydance:

ella - got my fingers crossed for u about the job!
kerry- u got a pic of the evap?
Leah- I wouldn't mind a sig but got no idea what i want in it or anything :blush:


----------



## baby.love

makemeamammy & destiny i'll see what i can come up with and send them when done. Ella you are more than welcome hun, i love making them :) 
Right i'm off to hunt for some images .. see you in a bit girls x


----------



## Ella

Thanks makemeamammy! :hugs:

Kerry - I order you to POAS! :rofl:

Bye for now Leah! :hi:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Ladies

Woohoo it's Friday:happydance:


----------



## destiny27

this week has gone really fast :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ella

Morning Tracey! :hi:

This week really has flown by!! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella - Good luck hun hope you get the job x 
Kerry - no POAS???? I'm in shock :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know this year is just whizzing by!


----------



## Reedy

I think this year has gone really quick too


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy :hugs:

I definitely think this year has gone fast for me.. especially GCSE season! :rofl:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I wonder if any of us will be pregnant by Christmas - God I really hope so!!


----------



## destiny27

hope so :hugs::hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

My LO would have been due on 2nd December I am dreading that day!:sad1:


----------



## Ella

I think you'll *all* be pregnant by Christmas! :wohoo:

The Christmas stork is gonna be generous this year, I can feel it! :happydance: :dust:

xx


----------



## buffycat

by Christmas would be good.......

my lo would have been due on Oct 23rd......:cry:


----------



## Ella

I'm sorry for your losses Tracey and buffy. :( :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww :hugs: Buffy - are you doing anything in memory? I want to do something but don't know what?

Ella thanks hun I hope you are right:hug:


----------



## Reedy

Buffy & Tracy - :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

The :witch: is being horrid to me atm I have really bad pains but no bleeding?


----------



## destiny27

thanks baby.love :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

you are welcome Destiny :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Loving the sig, destiny! :wohoo:

Well ladies, I'm off to stuff my face now! :happydance:

Talk to you all later! :hi:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Great sig destiny! Leah you are clever!!

See you later ella


----------



## Reedy

Love the sig Destiny

Bye ella x


----------



## destiny27

thanks :D she's more clever than me, i look at photoshop and thats it :lol:

bye ella :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone are you all.... working?


----------



## destiny27

looks like it lol


----------



## baby.love

right anyone else want a signature done? lol... Hope you all like them girls.


----------



## golcarlilly

Since you are offering, can I have one please?

Could I have a seahorse one if possible - I love them!


----------



## baby.love

yep no probs hun, i'll find some images and see what i can come up with


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG just checked my bank account online and I am £183 overdrawn!!!!! Pay day is not till next Thursday - how pants is that!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Leah!


----------



## baby.love

blimey! i am overdrawn all the time as i am crap with money


----------



## NatalieW

well it was a bit of a waste of time at booking in of midwife! I didn't want the local hospital and she didn't have any forms for the hospital I wanted!!!


----------



## Reedy

Thank Leah my new sig is fab x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Me too it burns a hole in my pocket! glad I am not the only one! I am still going to town at lunch to buy some new shoe boots though - I need them all my winter shoes are knackered!


----------



## Reedy

Natalie - what will you do then? 

Can anyone else see my new Sig???


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Natalie - what will you do then?
> 
> Can anyone else see my new Sig???


Nope it says it has been deleted?


----------



## baby.love

Reedy BnB dont seem to like your signatures lol


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy - they are getting the booking in forms for the other hospital and I'll go back when they've got it. I just wanted my mum there to deliver the baby as she's a midwife there.. no asking for much!!!

I can't see you sig either


----------



## baby.love

golcarlilly i have sent yours, i hope it works :) i dont know whats going on with yours Reedy, everyones has worked so far....I guess we will have to see what happens with the next one.


----------



## Reedy

Natalie - that would be so cool having your mum deliver the baby x 

Can you see it now? x


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay Reedy its working now


----------



## golcarlilly

God I would HATE my mum to deliver mine, she is so unsympathetic and would prob tell me to stop being a baby!!

My sig is fab thanks so much Leah!


----------



## owo

Hi All,

Sorry been busy in meetings this morning. But the good news is assuming another server doesn't go wrong, should be a quiet afternoon. I'm so glad it's Friday, walking around like a zombie today. Be glad of the weekend to have a rest.

Natalie - It will be great if your mum can deliver your baby. At least you know you will get good care.
I was going to go to the local hospital to have mine, incase anything went wrong i'd already be there but talking to some friends of their experiences with both hospitals and maternity led birthing centres, i think i am going to go to the birthing centre just down the road, you seem to have more 1 to 1 care there. So i'm just hoping that i remain low risk so i can do that.

Buffy - Great news that you have the next two weeks off. You're off to New York aren't you?

Tracy - Don't worry i'm always in my overdraft. Fortunately it is an approved one so i don't get charged that much, just the interest which isn't too bad. My payday isn't until the 30th. Can't believe i still have over a week to go :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Love yours too Reedy!


----------



## baby.love

You are welcome golcarlilly. I must say they all look lovely!


----------



## baby.love

Right now comes the sting in the tail.... That wil be £5 each please :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya owo mine is an approved overdraft too so not too bad I suppose! wish I would hurry up and find out what my wage rise will be then I might be a bit better off!


----------



## golcarlilly

baby.love said:


> Right now comes the sting in the tail.... That wil be £5 each please :rofl:


LOL have you got a paypal account?:rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i love you girls too much to charge you .. I'd love to make a living out of this but i am no where near good enough. But hey i am getting better with practice. By the time i make the pregnant ones they will be perfect!


----------



## Reedy

I only have an hour left at work :happydance:

Your sig is fab tracy x


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks, I love it! You lucky thing I wish I finished so early! going out for my lunch soon but I am here till 5 :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Right now comes the sting in the tail.... That wil be £5 each please :rofl:

Oh no i put that idea in to your head :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH preggie signatures, I can't wait for one of those!


----------



## Reedy

Thats one of the things i love about working here I get to go home at 1.30pm every friday :happydance:
And I'm not back in work untill tuesday bcus we're off to Alton Towers on monday bcus its my birthday :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh happy birthday for Monday!! hope you have a fab time, I am so chicken about rides these days, I used to love them!


----------



## NatalieW

Owo - my thoughts exactly the local hospital is only 5 mins away and mums is 30mins away but we wanted the extra care and I can swear at her! :rofl: but it's not to everyones taste!!!

baby.love some fantastic sigs going on!!!

Reedy where you going this afternoon?? Oh silly me just seen!!! I hope you have a lovely birthday! I hated that I couldn't go on any rides at thorpe park!!!


----------



## owo

Hope you have a great birthday and day at Alton Towers Reedy on Monday.

Natalie - I usually make Alton Towers an annual trip, but gave it a miss this year. Don't worry once we have our LO's we'll have an excuse to go on the kiddy rides.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Natalie :wave:

Congrats on your:bfp: I only just found out when you posted!:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo what day is your scan hun?


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls for the birthday wishes x 
I love going on the rides but have been a bit more of a chicken as I've got older x


----------



## baby.love

Thats better i was making myself feel left out :rofl: Have a fab birthday Reedy


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Tracey! Thanks :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Thats nice Leah!


----------



## owo

My scan is next Friday the 26th. It is at 8:30 in the morning but we are going straight away for the weekend to Norfolk for a last break of the year. I won't be able to get online until Tuesday to report the news though.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies! :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I am off for lunch break see you in a while girlies xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris Love your sig!! see you in a while x


----------



## golcarlilly

Well good luck Owo and we will wait impatiently for the news!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy, have a nice lunch! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with the scan Owo, I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy (and everyone else) love the sigs!! Leah is so talented! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

your sig is lovely Leah about time you got yourself one :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

:hi: chris hun :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

have picked my 3 kittens im keeping :cry:

boots
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0862.jpg

stripes
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0866.jpg

shadow
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0874.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## baby.love

Destiny they are gorgeous


----------



## owo

Hi Chris,

Was just reading your journal. So more wierd lower abdomen cramps and spots i'm getting soo excited. As i said in your journal i had spots on the lead up to :bfp: So you are 9DPO so that would mean that implantation probably happened a day or two ago which would be when your wierd feelings started. 
I'm not really religious but i'm praying hard that this has to be your time. Your symptoms are too good
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> have picked my 3 kittens im keeping :cry:
> 
> boots
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0862.jpg
> 
> stripes
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0866.jpg
> 
> shadow
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0874.jpg
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awwwww!! SO cute!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Destiny they are such cute kittens & I dont even like cats :rofl:


----------



## owo

Destiny the kittens are soo cute. I'd love a cat but i have a hamster and i don't think they would get on.


----------



## baby.love

Hey owo.. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

oh destiny!!! they are so gorgeous and excellent names too. I'm not allowed any more!!!!


----------



## destiny27

I love them all and hate my oh for making me pick... lol

if i was at my mums id be able to keep them all...

anyone watch the simpsons at all? my dad says mad cat woman is me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Was just reading your journal. So more wierd lower abdomen cramps and spots i'm getting soo excited. As i said in your journal i had spots on the lead up to :bfp: So you are 9DPO so that would mean that implantation probably happened a day or two ago which would be when your wierd feelings started.
> I'm not really religious but i'm praying hard that this has to be your time. Your symptoms are too good
> :hugs:

Thanks Owo - actually I had a weird constipated feeling in my tummy 2 days after we :sex: :rofl: And it just never really went away since then.


----------



## owo

baby.love said:


> Hey owo.. :hugs:

Hey Leah - I love all your signatures. You are sooo creative. Never been good at design.


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> oh destiny!!! they are so gorgeous and excellent names too. I'm not allowed any more!!!!

<~~~~~not allowed any more pets either. :cry: For some really strange reason FIL and DH think that 2 dogs and a rabbit is enough. :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

owo said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Hey owo.. :hugs:
> 
> Hey Leah - I love all your signatures. You are sooo creative. Never been good at design.Click to expand...

Thanks owo, i love making them and i am still learning lol. Hows little bean doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Im back,

Sorry I have been snowed under today!! :rofl: Yes no POAS because I know that it will be a :bfn:. The Evap line wouldnt show up when I took a pic of it, Its defo an evap as its grey with no colour. 

Nat - Hope that you are able to change hospitals ok. Loving that your mum is going to deliver your baby!! 

Tracy - Hope that the :witch: departs soon!! 

Chris - POAS result???? :rofl: Coz I know you've done one!! :rofl:

Reedy - Happy b'day for Monday!!! :happydance:

Baby.love - Thanks for my sig!! I love it. Everyones siggies look FAB!!


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> oh destiny!!! they are so gorgeous and excellent names too. I'm not allowed any more!!!!
> 
> <~~~~~not allowed any more pets either. :cry: For some really strange reason FIL and DH think that 2 dogs and a rabbit is enough. :dohh:Click to expand...

I'd have two more kittens, boys for my girls. Chickens, ducks and a dog oh and two children!!!! :rofl:

Right ladies I'm going shopping, but I can't remember what for!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Destiny - Awww the kittens are so sweet!!


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I haven't POAS today!!!! :happydance: Will do one tomorrow morning though before my hair appt.


----------



## owo

baby.love said:


> Thanks owo, i love making them and i am still learning lol. Hows little bean doing?

Little bean is doing ok. I think they are slowly filling up my pelvis and leaving no room for my bladder, so i'm having to make lots of trips to the loo. Very annoying. Hopefully in a few weeks LO will rise out of my pelvis and I'll be more comfortable. Not that i'm complaning really as if it means LO is doing well then i'm happy.


----------



## Chris77

Natalie, have fun shopping! I'm going to do some shopping after I get my hair done tomorrow! 

I would love to get another mini-daschund, a red one, like my Annie. I'm going to my parent's tonight for my mother's birthday so I'll get to see Oscar, who's Annie's brother.

Oh yeah, and I want 3 kids too....:rofl: DH isn't so sure about the 3rd though :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

Think he would have let me keep them all if i hadnt brought my tarantulas up from kent lol


----------



## baby.love

Right girls i am off for a while, have a good afternoon and i'll catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Right everyone I'm off home hope you all have a lovely weekend & I'll speak to you all on tuesday 

Chris hope you get your :bfp: this weekend have my fingers crossed for you hun x :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

bye hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy and Leah :wave: Have a great weekend!


----------



## owo

so what's everyone got planned for the weekend?

We might be going to London tomorrow to visit BIL as it's his 30th birthday. That isn't definate yet. The weather is suppose to be sunny all weekend so i plan on making the most of it as it will proabably be the last of the year.


----------



## Sambatiki

Everyones gone :cry:

I have a wedding to go to tomorrow. So I hope that the :witch: turns up soon so I know that I can have a :wine: :beer: then :drunk: then :sleep: :rofl: then probably :sick: in the morning :rofl:

Apart from that nothing!!


----------



## Chris77

Not too much planned this weekend. Tonight we're going to my parent's for my mom's birthday. Saturday morning I'm getting my hair cut and highlighted and then going shopping, then probably out to dinner. Sunday we have a birthday party for twin 5 year olds.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Everyones gone :cry:
> 
> Nope! I'm still here :hi: and will be for......oh the next 7.5 hours. :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

I'm still here too :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Im back now too girls, didn't find any shoes to buy but I did get a nice top for work! 


Destiny your little black kitten looks just like my little Teddy who died when he was only 3 months old from kidney problems :cry: it was last November and I still miss the little guy so much


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Im back now too girls, didn't find any shoes to buy but I did get a nice top for work!
> 
> 
> Destiny your little black kitten looks just like my little Teddy who died when he was only 3 months old from kidney problems :cry: it was last November and I still miss the little guy so much

Good for you Tracy! Shopping is FAB! I havent' been clothes shopping in WEEKS and am going tomorrow after my hair appt. :happydance: Need some new size 18 jeans. :shock: :dohh: Honestly, I think they're making sizes WAY smaller than they used to! :growlmad:


----------



## destiny27

golcarlilly said:


> Destiny your little black kitten looks just like my little Teddy who died when he was only 3 months old from kidney problems :cry: it was last November and I still miss the little guy so much

:cry::cry::cry:

Pidge had a litter earlier in the year and 3 of them died at 3 weeks old through kidney problems :cry::cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

https://image.packshot.com/isp/erez?src=NLW/153009309.tif&width=125&height=125&clipcolor

Here is my top!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris we had that very discussion yesterday I am sure sizes are smaller than they used to be too! I am a size 16 now but I can still get into some size 14 things I have had for ages!!


----------



## golcarlilly

destiny27 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Destiny your little black kitten looks just like my little Teddy who died when he was only 3 months old from kidney problems :cry: it was last November and I still miss the little guy so much
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Pidge had a litter earlier in the year and 3 of them died at 3 weeks old through kidney problems :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Oh that is awful! we tried so hard to save teddy (£600 in vets fees) but it was no use, as he grew his kidneys just couldn't cope and we had to have him put down, I will never forget him he was the cutest little man :cry:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> https://image.packshot.com/isp/erez?src=NLW/153009309.tif&width=125&height=125&clipcolor
> 
> Here is my top!

Very pretty!!


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies! Sorry, this is just a flying visit, I'll catch up on all the goss when I can but just wanted to tell you all..

*I GOT THE JOB!!!!!* :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm sooooooooooooo happy and excited!!

My dear OH is coming round soon and we might go out for a drink so I'll talk to you all soon! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Afternoon ladies! Sorry, this is just a flying visit, I'll catch up on all the goss when I can but just wanted to tell you all..
> 
> *I GOT THE JOB!!!!!* :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooo happy and excited!!
> 
> My dear OH is coming round soon and we might go out for a drink so I'll talk to you all soon! :hugs:
> xx

:wohoo: Congrats!!


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations!! :happydance::dance::happydance: That's awesome news!!


----------



## golcarlilly

That is fab news Ella - congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea :wave: 

god I am starving and all I have left is a bruised apple - yum!


----------



## LeaArr

I wish I could give you one of my kiwi fruit. Not bruised, very happy. But you are so far away :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

^ wow, the :witch: has made me tired and emotional today.


----------



## destiny27

congrats ella :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## owo

Ella - That is brilliant news :happydance:
Congratulations. I hope it turns out to be everything you hoped.


----------



## golcarlilly

Mee too Lea :witch: is a nasty piece of work!


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I'm sorry the :witch: is being a bitch. :hugs: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Love the top!!

Im financially embarassed!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Fab News Ella!! :wohoo:

Hiya Lea


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~has a "Know-It-All" taking a test for a job in my office right now. Told the guy he has a time limit and I hear him, "ooohh this is a trick question, then comes up to me and says that either choice a or b would be accurate because soap can be used to for other purposes. I'm like, that's not how it's supposed to read. What an ass! Just take the f*g test dude, don't analyze it! :growlmad: Then on his math section that he didn't complete, he told me I sucked! Joking of course, but even still. UGH!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - Love the top!!
> 
> Im financially embarassed!!!


Me too, I am well overdrawn but hey it's only money:rofl: roll on payday thats what I say!!


----------



## Chris77

That's why DH is in charge of the finances. We'd be bankrupt and living in a box if he didn't. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> <~~~~has a "Know-It-All" taking a test for a job in my office right now. Told the guy he has a time limit and I hear him, "ooohh this is a trick question, then comes up to me and says that either choice a or b would be accurate because soap can be used to for other purposes. I'm like, that's not how it's supposed to read. What an ass! Just take the f*g test dude, don't analyze it! :growlmad: Then on his math section that he didn't complete, he told me I sucked! Joking of course, but even still. UGH!!!

What an Ass i say don't give him the job.


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Chris I wish my DH would take charge of ours then I wouldn't have to think about it!


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone? I am BORED!!!


----------



## owo

If i let DH take charge of the finances then we would be skint. I moan at him for using his credit cards.


----------



## owo

Only an hour to go until i can go home. I am soo bored this afternoon. Time seems to be dragging.


----------



## golcarlilly

So what is everyone up to this weekend? 

I am going to DH brothers for lunch tomorrow then to the Museum of Science and Industry in Manchester and then Yo Sushi for dinner - yum I LOVE sushi!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm bored too. I think I'm getting a cold. :hissy:


----------



## owo

i think i'm getting a cold too. One of my team is off sick at the moment with man flu :rofl: and i'm sure i'm next to get the cold and i keep sneezing. I hope not.


----------



## Chris77

I'm sneezing alot too and I have a headache but a "cold" headache not the normal type of headache.


----------



## Chris77

Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris :rofl: I don't think so hun!!


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:

Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.


----------



## golcarlilly

It looks like it is going to rain here - just for a change!

Ooh I am watching the film 'Doomsday' tonight has anyone seen it?


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:
> 
> Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.Click to expand...

Really? I have learned something new today!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> It looks like it is going to rain here - just for a change!
> 
> Ooh I am watching the film 'Doomsday' tonight has anyone seen it?

That sucks. I won't tell you about the glorious sunshine down south. I can't wait to get out of the office and enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:
> 
> Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.Click to expand...

Oooooooooh looking good then. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, nope haven't seen Doomsday but it sounds good!


----------



## golcarlilly

It was lovely here about an hour ago but clouded over now!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:
> 
> Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I have learned something new today!Click to expand...

It's because DH DNA is alien so your body would reject it.


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah it does sound good - I will let you know!


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:
> 
> Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I have learned something new today!Click to expand...
> 
> It's because DH DNA is alien so your body would reject it.Click to expand...

Weird - but makes sense I suppose!


----------



## Chris77

It's chilly here - it was 43 degrees when I left for work this morning!


----------



## golcarlilly

THis last hour is dragging on.....


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh aren't cold symptoms a pregnancy symptom too? :rofl:
> 
> Yes i had them too in the week prior to :bfp: as your immune system is surpressed so you don't reject LO therefore more likely to get colds.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I have learned something new today!Click to expand...
> 
> It's because DH DNA is alien so your body would reject it.Click to expand...

Sounds about right! :rofl: rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

winter is on its way!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> winter is on its way!

I actually don't mind winter - I get too hide my body under many layers of clothing! :rofl: And I LOVE snowstorms! I hate the digging out but love the snow.


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> winter is on its way!

I wouldn't mind if we had proper winters like 10 foot of snow and could go skiing. But if we get any snow it's grinds all the roads to a holt and it is usually cold, rainy and windy.


----------



## golcarlilly

I know I can't remember the last time we had lots of snow!


----------



## Chris77

We had a blizzard last year - almost 2 feet of snow!


----------



## golcarlilly

I would love that! mind you only if I didn't have to try and get to work in it!


----------



## owo

THe thing is if we did have a blizzard we wouldn't be able to get to work as the roads wouldn't get cleared. When it is only a couple of inches we have to struggle through. I remember last year it took me about an hour to get out of my town which usually only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## LeaArr

yeah, that's the problem with the snow. On the coldest days of the year, the commuter trains don't work here, so you are stuck out in the cold waiting for the trains. blargh.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I would love that! mind you only if I didn't have to try and get to work in it!

Oh absolutely! It's nice when it hits on a Saturday and you can stay inside all snug and warm and drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows and reddi-whip!


----------



## owo

Chris now you're talking.

Lea- The train companies here always say it is the wrong kind of snow. My dad used to work for the railway and he told me the reasoning behind the wrong kind of snow. Aparantly if it is too powdery the intakes suck it up and it gets in the electrics and the trains don't work. I guess that makes sense. I don't think we'll ever get the right kind of snow.


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sucks Lea! I'd just call out sick. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right ladies I am gonna sign off now and do my filing before I go, hope you all have a fab weekend and see you all on Monday :hug:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right ladies I am gonna sign off now and do my filing before I go, hope you all have a fab weekend and see you all on Monday :hug:

Bye Tracy! Have a great weekend!


----------



## LeaArr

have a good one. Bye for now.


----------



## buffycat

bye Tracy....will speak to you in a couple of weeks!

i am sooo gonna miss this place....i have tonnes to do before i leave tonight, so i won';t be able to read through the 20 pages that you lot have written....:hissy::hissy:

Chris....got your message.....am so looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> bye Tracy....will speak to you in a couple of weeks!
> 
> i am sooo gonna miss this place....i have tonnes to do before i leave tonight, so i won';t be able to read through the 20 pages that you lot have written....:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Chris....got your message.....am so looking forward to meeting you!

Ditto Buffy! I told DH about it! See ya Tuesday! :wave: Have a safe trip!


----------



## baby.love

Good evening girls :) what have i missed?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah! :hi: Not much at all! Buffycat and I are meeting for lunch on Tuesday!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

How lovely is that! buffycat i hope you have a fab time.


----------



## Chris77

Very excited - we're going to the Cheesecake Factory across the street from my job for lunch! 

At the moment, I'm just driving myself crazy thinking, "Am I pregnant? Yes, I think so. No, no I'm not, AF is on her way." :dohh: I try to forget about it but then I'll get a cramp or a twinge and it starts the obsession all over again! My lower abdomen has been feeling weird goes from a constipated feeling, to a crampy feeling and then just a "numb" kinda feeling and just more of an awareness of my lower ab, just a few days more.....


----------



## buffycat

finally finished work at 7.30pm - how rubbish is that! still didn't get everything done either!

have to do some ironing.....cleaning, and packing....flying from manchester at 2pm tomorrow to Heathrow....and then to jfk...:happydance::happydance::happydance:

any of you want anything bringing back for me to post to you?!


----------



## Chris77

How long of a flight is that Buffy?


----------



## buffycat

manchester to heathrow is 40mins.....heathrow to jfk is about 7.5 hours......

we have a wait at heathrown for a couple of hours, but i don't mind as i will be off around the shops!

anyone got any other requestrs for what i can take for Chris?!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> any of you want anything bringing back for me to post to you?!

I'll have the entire stock of that cheesecake factory please :blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thats the place I want to work :rofl:

Hope you got there safely Buffy & hope you have a fab time


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!! 

How was the weekend??


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Kerry

I see the old bag got you on saturday too?? well at least we are cycle buddies again :hugs: xx


----------



## destiny27

morning ladies

3 days till i see my mum :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:happydance::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Sorry she got you. Does it sound a bit mad that Im actually quite relieved??? 

Destiny - Im guessing youre looking forward to seeing her!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Relieved?? how come? xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, hope you are all well, I am quite busy today but just popped on to see if we have any :bfp:

Kerry - how come you are relieved to see the :witch: hun?


----------



## Sambatiki

I worry about being preggers, if the :witch: comes then I know that there wont be any heartache. does that make sense??? I REALLY want a baby but Im so so scared that I'll MC again.


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> I worry about being preggers, if the :witch: comes then I know that there wont be any heartache. does that make sense??? I REALLY want a baby but Im so so scared that I'll MC again.

:hug: I know what you mean.

We will both be complete basket cases as soon as we finally get our BFP's 

So we will switch from being scared of not getting pregnant to being terrified of not staying pregnant :hugs: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Completely understand where you are coming from on that score Kerry!:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks I knew you'd both understand


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Has the :witch: left?


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey ladies how is everybody? Big rant coming....sorry!!! 

We had the OH's parents and brother over this weekend. I've got a cold atm and then got moaned at because OH's mother got it. On friday Oh went to work and took his dad, they went the pub on the way home without telling me and OH's mum. So I phone OH and we argue with him saying it was his dads idea. 

So they get in 2 hours later after loads of arguing over the phone and OH's father moans that if he Oh wants to go for a pint after a hard days work he can... blah blah, blah....I said I dont mind him going for a pint, its just when he doesnt tell me and ignores my phone calls and then turns his phone off!!! .... I thought the cheek of you in my house and talk to me like that!!

The witch came and went and now we are trying again!

To top it all off I have a whitlow on my finger which is now looking like a thumb and is green and very painful!!! And I have impetigo in my ear!

Got my sisters pram being delivered to our house today which is torturing me!! She has her baby by C section on 30th september!! Me and OH are taking her 4 year old bowling on saturday so that will make me broody!!

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry about the rant....I feel better now :D


----------



## destiny27

oh yes im excited to see her havent seen her or my dad for 2 months :(

:wohoo::happydance::rofl:


----------



## destiny27

baby blues sometimes it makes me feel better coming on here and having a rant :rofl:

i seem to do it all the time though :blush:


----------



## makemeamammy

hi girls :hi:

babyblues-so sorry for ur oh's family getting u down. i sometimes have to bite my toung around df's mum when df annoys me coz i don't want her to think i nag him loads but i usually tell him what's what when i get him alone-shouldn't have to as it's better to be myself etc but i find it saves hassle.

destiny-i go for quite long length's of time without seeing my mum too coz we live hundreds of miles apart and it kills me so i'm feeling ur excitement right now :hugs:

Leah-thank u soooooooo much for the pic (wanted to say it publicly) :hug:

does anyone know how i get it onto my signature?! xx


----------



## baby.love

makemeamammy you are more than welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi makemeamammy and babyblues

Babyblues - Id be pretty peed off too!!! A quick phone call wouldnt have hurt!

makemeamammy - You need to save the pic on photobucket and save the address to your siggie. You need the one that has at the beginning and end. Hope I explained it ok!


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Leah!!


----------



## makemeamammy

ok thanks kerry, think i've done it now. 

kerry, if u don't mind could u send me the link to the baw thread on facebook (only if u want to tho lol)

also managed to add my ff chart link thanks to some technical help (i'm so useless with comps :rofl: ) if any of u want a peak at my completely random cycle xx


----------



## Sambatiki

makemeamammy - Love the siggie!! Leah you are really tallented!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies! :hi:


----------



## destiny27

hi chris :D


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Chris xx


----------



## Chris77

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris!! 

Im good. Sorry the hag got you. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Aww, thanks Kerry. :hugs: I don't know how we missed it this month. :shrug: Damn that egg!! See, I knew I used too much pre-seed! They all slipped out. :rofl: :rofl:

I'm ready to go home already and it's not even 8:30 am yet. Blech, such is life. Mondays suck. 

At least I'm sporting my new shorter hair do and great new highlights! Oh, and my new acrylic nails!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh new bonce sounds good!!!


----------



## Chris77

And since the :witch: is visiting, I have a very good excuse to eat my gobstoppers at 9:04 in the morning! :rofl:

Gobstoppers are mini jaw breakers.


----------



## NickyT75

Wish I had some gobstoppers! xx


----------



## Chris77

Here Nicky, these are for you
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gobstoppers2.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Im having a strange day today...

Feeling a bit down coz of :witch: so I've posted on my old thread in the Mc section

and *talk about perfect timing*.... someone has just emailed me some pics of my ex's wedding :dohh:

(I was with him for 8yrs but eventually broke up with him coz he didn't want to get married/have kids - he has 2 grown up kids from previous marriage)

I love my DH but im also kinda hurt that my Ex has married someone else IYKWIM? (she is 15yrs younger than him (2yrs older than his eldest son!) so is bound to want kids)

I know I have no right to feel resentful but I sorta do :blush: does that make me a bad person??

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Here Nicky, these are for you
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gobstoppers2.jpg

Yum yum! Thanx Chris :hugs: just what I needed to cheer me up xx


----------



## Chris77

Helloooooo Where is everyone today? Not doing the 'W' word are ya???? :shock:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Chris! I just got back from late lunch!

Nicky sorry you are feeling down - have a :hugs: I am peed off since I just went to Asda and the checkout girl was wittering on about her colleague saying how mad she is as she is pregnant for the fourth time and she is only 22 I wanted to scream SOME OF US WOULD KILL TO BE PREGNANT:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im having a strange day today...
> 
> Feeling a bit down coz of :witch: so I've posted on my old thread in the Mc section
> 
> and *talk about perfect timing*.... someone has just emailed me some pics of my ex's wedding :dohh:
> 
> (I was with him for 8yrs but eventually broke up with him coz he didn't want to get married/have kids - he has 2 grown up kids from previous marriage)
> 
> I love my DH but im also kinda hurt that my Ex has married someone else IYKWIM? (she is 15yrs younger than him (2yrs older than his eldest son!) so is bound to want kids)
> 
> I know I have no right to feel resentful but I sorta do :blush: does that make me a bad person??
> 
> xx

No, that doesn't make you a bad person at all!!!!!! I know exactly what you mean! :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down today! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I know exactly what you mean. The plaza where I get my hair and nails done, there is, unfortunately, also an abortion clinic. :cry: I wanted to yell at every woman walking in there! Helloooo I'd love to be preggers! Give me your unwanted child!!!! I really REALLY don't understand how life works sometimes!!! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

Good day Ladies,

What is it about fire pits and booze that always causes DRAMA!! 
I was just having some good ol' fashioned b-day getting drunk time, oh I got smashed :rofl:. My friend and my cousin headed downstairs to get more drinks, so I went to the livingroom to drunk mubmle to my friends, the wife of my friend asked where he and my cousin were. I said they were downstairs and she said "alone?" and I replied "yeah, I think so." to which she replied that her husband had confessed to her that if he were to leave her for anyone, it would be my cousin. "what?!" I go downstairs to see what's up. I am going to note now that my cousin is in a relationship and she is expecting her BF to propose to her any day now.

I go downstairs and they are doing shots and playing foos ball. So I join in on the shots and watch the drunken game. 

We go upstairs for some b-day cake, and then I say that I'm going for a smoke. My cousin jumps up and tells me she is going with me. I thought it was a little strange cause she is a stress smoker, and nothing else. I light my smoke and she steals it from me right away. Then she tells me that my friend had kissed her. She was crying and freaking out, understandably. What the hell was he thinking? His wife was upstairs and he was downstairs kissing someone!?

My cousin told her BF what happened as soon as she saw him, and he was mad, but knew it wasn't her doing, so he's as ok as can be expected. I don't imagine my friend will tell his wife, and I refuse to cause it's really none of my business, and he should be the one telling her.


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Im having a strange day today...
> 
> Feeling a bit down coz of :witch: so I've posted on my old thread in the Mc section
> 
> and *talk about perfect timing*.... someone has just emailed me some pics of my ex's wedding :dohh:
> 
> (I was with him for 8yrs but eventually broke up with him coz he didn't want to get married/have kids - he has 2 grown up kids from previous marriage)
> 
> I love my DH but im also kinda hurt that my Ex has married someone else IYKWIM? (she is 15yrs younger than him (2yrs older than his eldest son!) so is bound to want kids)
> 
> I know I have no right to feel resentful but I sorta do :blush: does that make me a bad person??
> 
> xx

No, that doesn't make you a bad person. I have been in a simular situation. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Good day Ladies,
> 
> What is it about fire pits and booze that always causes DRAMA!!
> I was just having some good ol' fashioned b-day getting drunk time, oh I got smashed :rofl:. My friend and my cousin headed downstairs to get more drinks, so I went to the livingroom to drunk mubmle to my friends, the wife of my friend asked where he and my cousin were. I said they were downstairs and she said "alone?" and I replied "yeah, I think so." to which she replied that her husband had confessed to her that if he were to leave her for anyone, it would be my cousin. "what?!" I go downstairs to see what's up. I am going to note now that my cousin is in a relationship and she is expecting her BF to propose to her any day now.
> 
> I go downstairs and they are doing shots and playing foos ball. So I join in on the shots and watch the drunken game.
> 
> We go upstairs for some b-day cake, and then I say that I'm going for a smoke. My cousin jumps up and tells me she is going with me. I thought it was a little strange cause she is a stress smoker, and nothing else. I light my smoke and she steals it from me right away. Then she tells me that my friend had kissed her. She was crying and freaking out, understandably. What the hell was he thinking? His wife was upstairs and he was downstairs kissing someone!?
> 
> My cousin told her BF what happened as soon as she saw him, and he was mad, but knew it wasn't her doing, so he's as ok as can be expected. I don't imagine my friend will tell his wife, and I refuse to cause it's really none of my business, and he should be the one telling her.

That's terrible Lea! :shock: Not really surprising though as some people just have no morals!!


----------



## NickyT75

Grrr! wish AF would bugger off coz I really am sick of feeling sorry for myself like this!
I hate feeling needy coz I am not this type of person normally :cry: but it seems like every month when :witch: arrives I go running back to the Mc section to wallow in self pity :hissy:

Sorry girls, think I need someone to slap me xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - What an idiot that bloke is! 

Nicky - I know exactly what you mean about Ex's. My first love got married in Dec, he sold his business for alot of money. There was alot of history between us and he did some unforgiveable things. Yet I couldnt help feeling jealous that he was making this new wonderful life. He called before he went to ask for forgiveness and meet up with me, and I did. Probably the best thing I could have done as I managed to put a few skeletons away for good.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Grrr! wish AF would bugger off coz I really am sick of feeling sorry for myself like this!
> I hate feeling needy coz I am not this type of person normally :cry: but it seems like every month when :witch: arrives I go running back to the Mc section to wallow in self pity :hissy:
> 
> Sorry girls, think I need someone to slap me xx

Aww Nicky, I'm so sorry hun!!

Here, this'll make you smile. 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Smile-1.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> That's terrible Lea! :shock: Not really surprising though as some people just have no morals!!

That's the thing though, I thought he did have morals. I thought he was a better person than that. I KNOW he loves his wife, and he is one of the most caring people I know. What the hell was he thinking. I can't look at him the same way anymore. :cry: It's so hard cause I dearly love both him and his wife, and I want nothing but the best for them, but I think if she finds out this happened, she will leave him.

Note: that was the wedding that I was a bridesmaid in this past July.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> That's terrible Lea! :shock: Not really surprising though as some people just have no morals!!
> 
> That's the thing though, I thought he did have morals. I thought he was a better person than that. I KNOW he loves his wife, and he is one of the most caring people I know. What the hell was he thinking. I can't look at him the same way anymore. :cry: It's so hard cause I dearly love both him and his wife, and I want nothing but the best for them, but I think if she finds out this happened, she will leave him.
> 
> Note: that was the wedding that I was a bridesmaid in this past July.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry. Was he drunk? Not that that would make everything okay, but maybe a bit more....what's the word I'm looking for.....easier to swallow (so to speak)


----------



## LeaArr

Yes, he was, but it's still not an excuse.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Yes, he was, but it's still not an excuse.

No, absolutely not. I'm sorry he let you down. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I feel better now that I was able to get it off my chest. I can't really talk to my friends here about it cause they all know everyone involved. I can't guarantee that the wrong people won't find out.


----------



## Chris77

I know what that's like. My SIL (who is married) let a friend of DH kiss her in the bathroom while her husband was upstairs. So, I can relate.


----------



## Sambatiki

Why do these ppl do this to themselves and others!! 
Have you spoken to the husband involved?? Tell him how uncomfortable its made you feel


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea I totally relate to your situation as something similar happened to me! My sisters boyfriend got really drunk one night and tried to kiss me in her kitchen when she was upstairs and also v drunk, i just said WTF are you doing and he backed off, I wasn't going to say anything so as to keep the peace but my OH saw him come downstairs and dragged it out of me, it escalated into a massive slanging match and luckily for me my OH believed I had pushed him away! my sis on the other hand refuses to this day to believe me and is now engaged to her boyfriend (who has refused to have anything to do with us since and denies everything) - that was a year and a half ago and things are only just back to normal with my sister - I still can't believe that I was made out to be such a liar and so bad when I didn't even do anything!!! Sorry rant over - that just brought it all flooding back!:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Tracy, that sucks! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

thanks Chris it is totally crap, I still feel bad for my sis that she is with someone who would do that to her but what can I do? I am DREADING the wedding (she hasn't set a date yet but i think it will be next year!)


----------



## Chris77

I'd be dreading it too.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Why do these ppl do this to themselves and others!!
> Have you spoken to the husband involved?? Tell him how uncomfortable its made you feel

I want to, but I don't know what to say to him. I think I'm too upset at him to talk to him without saying something I would regret.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> thanks Chris it is totally crap, I still feel bad for my sis that she is with someone who would do that to her but what can I do? I am DREADING the wedding (she hasn't set a date yet but i think it will be next year!)


:hugs: I don't blame you. That sucks girlie. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

right I am going home, see you all tomorrow, I will try and get on here a bit more!!:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good evening. Take care


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy, have a good evening. :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

BYE TRACY!! 

Lea - Maybe when you are feeling calmer. Just explain that you never EVER want to be put in that situation again. :hug:


----------



## destiny27

just popping in quickly :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Destiny :hi:


----------



## destiny27

hi chris you ok??


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm good - for a Monday. U?


----------



## destiny27

I'm ok just tired, fell asleep this afternoon but feel better now :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Ah yes, a nap is always worthwhile! I take a nap at every lunch. We have a ladies lounge - so I just lounge on one of the chairs and sleep. :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Man oh man. I'm ready to go back to bed. Everyone I talked to has told me to give my friend an ultimatum, Tell your wife, or I will. I don't want to put myself in that position though.


----------



## Chris77

No, I don't blame you, I wouldn't want to be put in that position either. Gosh, such a sticky situation. When, my SIL told me she let another man kiss her (when her husband was in another room) I didn't say anything - to her or her husband. I told DH just to have it off all of my shoulders but neither of us said anything. I think maybe this was just one time thing with them (out of intoxication) and probably won't happen again. Maybe you can say, 'If I see this happening again, I will tell your wife.' Or something along those lines....


----------



## LeaArr

That seems almost reasonable.


----------



## LeaArr

That's actually the best suggestion I've heard so far. I feel better, thank you so much Chris :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Thanks for the lovely PM Kerry :hug: xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls 

Nicky, Kerry & Chris - sorry the :witch: got you :hug::hugs:

Had a fantastic day yesterday at Alton Towers, it rained a bit but not enough to spoil the day. We only had to queue for 2 rides & that wa Air & Rita Queen of speed all the other rides had no queues at all it was fab & managed to do the park twice x

Also had the best thing at the end of the day it was a plastic cup filled with strawberries then melted chocolate poured all over them :munch::smug:

Hope everyone is ok x x x x :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Glad you enjoyed yourself hun, Happy belated birthday for yesterday xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky x 
How are you feeling today? x :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Still feeling pretty rubbish TBH but hopefully I'll be feeling much better once this week is over with.

Thanks for asking :hugs: xx


----------



## Reedy

Its nearly the middle of the week so nearly over just hope it goes quick for you hun x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Your welcome hun!

Reedy - Happy belated B'day!! Glad you had a fab day at Alton Towers. Im supposed to be going to the scare fest one. But not getting hopes up as you never know!!!


----------



## destiny27

morning all

dont know if i will be in here much longer... leaving oh on thursday. :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time Destiny hun... I have left you a message in your other thread xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls....

Reedy: Happy belated birthday hun
Nicky: :hugs: sorry you are feeling rubbish hun
Destiny: i am so sorry hun :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else..


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Leah!! How you diddling??

Destiny - I too replied on your other thread. Im sorry hun, :hug:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Kerry, I am OK thanks..shame i cant say the same about my DH! he had a wisdom tooth out yesterday,,,and unfortunately the local anastetic(sp?) didn't work..so he felt the lot.


----------



## destiny27

I dont know whether to sit here and feel sorry for myself or kick my self up the butt

never thought he'd turn on me and lose his temper :cry::dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Leah, Kerry & Destiny x 

Destiny - :hugs:
Leah - Hope OH is feeling better soon x 
Kerry - I would love to go to the scare fest Hope you have a fab time if you do go x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya girls!

How is everyone today I am very BAW and peed off cos my boss has not yet sorted my salary increase:hissy:

The :witch: is still flying her broomstick in my corner - Booo!


----------



## Reedy

destiny27 said:


> I dont know whether to sit here and feel sorry for myself or kick my self up the butt
> 
> never thought he'd turn on me and lose his temper :cry::dohh:

Dont want to sound insensitive hun but I cant find the thread everyone is refering to so I dont know whats going on, but hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

lol its in girl sanctury i think its called


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> destiny27 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know whether to sit here and feel sorry for myself or kick my self up the butt
> 
> never thought he'd turn on me and lose his temper :cry::dohh:
> 
> Dont want to sound insensitive hun but I cant find the thread everyone is refering to so I dont know whats going on, but hope your ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Me neither - hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy morning,

Destiny - If I was you.... have some time to wallow. Then kick yourself up the arse. :hug: Youre allowed to feel sorry for yourself sometimes. 

Leah - Poor OH hope he starts to feel better soon.

reedy - They are having it for 2 weeks!!! Fingers crossed I cant go though! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Just been over to the girly sanctuary and left you a message destiny :hugs:

Actually I requested membership to the sanctuary ages ago and didn't realise I was a member now!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm not a member of the girl sanctury but I really hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Is the :witch: starting to ease up??


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Leah, sorry about DH

Destiny - I'll have to go to the Girly Sanctuary to find out what happened :hugs:

Kerry - we're going to Fright Fest October 25th! So excited! :happydance:

Tracy - sorry the :witch: is still visiting - hopefully she'll leave soon.

Oh and I'm meeting Buffycat for lunch today!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris :hi:
Hope you have a lovely lunch with Buffy today x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Chris,

How exciting meeting up with Buffy!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - no the :witch: is still going strong!

Chris - how fab to be meeting buffy - say hi to her for us!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I can't wait! :yipee: I brought her pure maple syrup from the Adirondacks in NY.


----------



## Chris77

Destiny, I'm so very sorry hun. :hugs: I responded to you in the Girly Sanctuary.


----------



## owo

Hi Everyone,

I'm having another one of my Can't help thinking everything has gone wrong week leading up to my scan on Friday. I had another tiny bit of brown on my CM lastnight, nothing since, but i'm now convinced all is going wrong especially as i have been having cramps on and off the last few days. I did speak to some other ladies at the same stage and it seems they all have had cramps too, which does make me feel a little better. I'm just not going to be able to relax until after the scan.

Destiny - I don't have access to the girl sanctuary so can only imagine. :hugs:
Chris- Can't believe the :witch: got you, I was so convinced it was your turn this time.
Nicky - Sorry the :witch: is getting you down too. I really hope it isn't long until you get your :bfp:
Leah - I can sympathise with your DH i had two of my wisdom teeth taken out and fortunately the local anaesthetic worked for me but they were still really painful afterwards. He's going to be on the soup for a while.
Reedy - Glad you had a good birthday and fun at Alton Towers.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo, 

Sorry you're worried again but I'm sure bean is just fine!!

Yeah, I was a little surprised the :witch: showed - but also not surprised she showed up ifykwim. Ah oh well, at least now I can take a hot bubble bath with a glass of :wine:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Reedy, I forgot you went to Alton Towers, did you have a fab time?


----------



## owo

Thanks Chris

Enjoy that hot bubble bath and glass of wine while you can. It was BIL birthday on Saturday and he forgot i couldn't drink wine and had especially bought a bottle of my favourite. On the whole i don't miss it but occasionally like Saturday i do miss the odd glass of wine.


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo :hugs: hun, I am sure all is well, roll on your scan so your mind can be put to rest :hugs:

Reedy Happy Birthday for yesterday!!


----------



## destiny27

thanks ladies, and thanks baby.love for the siggie :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Are you all doing the dreaded 'w' today you are all quiet??


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Oh Reedy, I forgot you went to Alton Towers, did you have a fab time?

I had a fab time thanks Chris


----------



## Chris77

Glad to hear it Reedy - happy belated birthday.

Tracy, now I'm here - I'm just nosing around Facebook. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Im sorry you are feeling worried again. But I hope that once Baby Owo has had his/hers photo taken you'll be able to enjoy pregnancy. :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am sooooo bored today!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey Chris what time are you meeting buffy? where are you going for lunch? wish I was coming!


----------



## golcarlilly

Do any of you own an ice cream maker? I want to get OH one for his birthday as he loves ice cream and was talking about making some the other day, I have seen a Kenwood one for £30 which has good reviews?


----------



## Chris77

I'm bored today too. Of course, I DO have a huge pile of resumes that need scanning and put into the database, but..........I save all my work for the afternoon when you gals have gone home for the evening. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Chris, that sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Chris77

This new facebook format is so confusing! :growlmad: Someone sent me an invitation for a fish thingy - and I can't find it now. :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Owo - I'm sure everything will be fine hun x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know, I don't really go on much but popped on the other day and hated it!!


----------



## Chris77

I used to never go on mine either, but now I'm addicted to it. :dohh: I get addicted to things way too easily. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day,

owo - :hug: I hope everything is ok with your little bean. My thoughts are with you.

Destiny - I replied to you in the girly sanctuary. Again, I am so sorry dear :hug:

Leah - That's brutal. I hope your DH gets better soon.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I used to never go on mine either, but now I'm addicted to it. :dohh: I get addicted to things way too easily. :dohh:

I used to be addicted to FB, but now I check it only once every couple of days or so. Someone wrote something on my wall last tuesday, and I only replied yesterday. oops. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I was same with FB addicted now the novelty has worn off!


----------



## Reedy

I only really go on FB in the week to talk to one of my friends who I havent seen in about 6 years we have a good natter everyday as we're both TTC 

Did any one watch the Notebook sunday night? :cry:


----------



## Chris77

No, I haven't seen The Notebook yet.


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes I think I did. Was about the old lady in the nursing home with dementia??


----------



## Reedy

kerry - yeah thats the one 

Chris - you have to watch this film it is so good & such a sobfest I was bawling my eyes out :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I have not seen that I love a good :cry: at films LOL


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> kerry - yeah thats the one
> 
> Chris - you have to watch this film it is so good & such a sobfest I was bawling my eyes out :cry:

Oooo I'll have to put in on my netflix list.


----------



## Reedy

You have to see this one then Tracy x :cry:

I'm 10dpo & starting to symptom spot :rofl:
I shall be resisting POAS though till I'm actually late & if it is a :bfn: I wont be too down hearted as its only our first month but fingers crossed anyway


----------



## Chris77

I have my fingers crossed for you too, Reedy! :dust:


----------



## golcarlilly

Fingers most definitely firmly crossed for you reedy hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - I bet you'll be one son of a gun and fall this cycle. I'll be jealous as hell, BUT so over the moon for you!! :rofl: Ive got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls x 

Kerry - It would be lovely to fall pg so quick but I'm not getting my hopes up (although hard not too) x 

I think I have every symptom under the sun :rofl: apart from the sore boobies & bad taste in my mouth so I'm probably making them all up :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Those symptoms are do easy to find!! Esp when you know what youre looking for!!! :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

good luck reedy :hugs:

I have sore boobs all under my arm pits :(


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Those symptoms are do easy to find!! Esp when you know what youre looking for!!! :rofl:

I totally agree :rofl: its from reading things on here its like 'oooh feeling sick is a symptom, I feel a bit sick (I've just eaten a big bar of choc) but no its pg symptoms. I'm so tired another pg symptom or the fact that i didnt go bed till 12am & had to be up at 7am :rofl:

Although thats not the case lol I had a nap on sunday for 2 hours and still slept through the night after going bed at about 10.30pm and everything makes me want to throw up I'm hardly eating bcus everything I think of makes me want to hurl


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - oooooohhhh nice set of symptoms!!! 

Destiny - where are you in your cycle?


----------



## destiny27

4 or 5 dpo :hissy:

had period type pains as well so im kinda stressing at the moment!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - oooh forgot to pm you the other day I've got my licence number for mario Kart I'll pm it you tonight :happydance:


----------



## destiny27

when i get a wii im gonna get online and kick all ya asses :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Are you busy tonight??? 

Destiny - How would you feel if it did happen this month, under the circumstances??


----------



## destiny27

I dont know to be honest
confused like i felt when i was 17


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Are you busy tonight???

should be free tonight, what time? x


----------



## Sambatiki

How about 8ish!!?? PM me your license no when you get home.


----------



## Reedy

sounds good to me hun I'll pm you when I get in x 

Right I'm off home I'll speak to you all 2moro hope you all have lovely evenings x x x x


----------



## Chris77

bye Reedy :wave: Have a good evening!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!!

Chris remember that programme that us brits were watching last week about S-E-X!! :rofl: Its about pregnancy tonight, I will post the link as its on the web too. Have you met with Buffy yet??


----------



## Chris77

Back from my lunch with Buffy! She is so sweet!! We had an awesome time! After lunch at the Cheesecake Factory, her DH took pictures which I will post later tonight when I get home from work. Of course, I was 35 minutes late coming back from my lunch. :rofl: OOPS!!!! Just told my boss I witnessed an accident and had to give a statement to the police. :rofl: hey, if you're gonna lie, mind as well make it a good one! :rofl:

Anyway, I have my bag of goodies from England - Cosmo, Thornton's, Crunchie Bar, Angel Delight, Jaffa Cakes and Tea :yipee: :happydance: 

I didn't realize you guys don't tip in England - that's AWESOME!!! Man, the money we could save if we didn't have to tip!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

No kidding hey? I hate "having" to tip.

I'm glad you had a good lunch. When are one of you UK girlies coming to Calgary? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll come to canadia land!!! 

Chris sounds like fun! Hope you like the angel delight!! Its my fave


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I'll come to canadia land!!!
> 
> Chris sounds like fun! Hope you like the angel delight!! Its my fave

Yay! :happydance: :)


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I can't wait to try everything!! I'm going to make the Angel Delight and have it with my vanilla ice cream tonight - while reading the UK version of Cosmo! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Just got to convince DF!!! ha ha I'll asking him in the middle of a very passionate session!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

nah chris not with icecream!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Chris your bag of goodies sounds awesome!! 

especially the Jaffa Cakes Mmmm! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> nah chris not with icecream!!!!!

:rofl: was just thinking this myself!! :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky are you watching sex education??? Its about pregnancy


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah Kerry that'd just be weird :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> nah chris not with icecream!!!!!

Ooooo...could thing I mentioned it then! :rofl: I thought it was like cool whip. What do I have it with??


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah Kerry that'd just be weird :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> nicky are you watching sex education??? Its about pregnancy

Nope im sky+ ing it coz DH is watching Star Trek! :dohh: cant believe my hubby is a Trekkie!! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> nah chris not with icecream!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: was just thinking this myself!! :rofl: xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: :blush:

<~~~dumb American :rofl: 

So, what do I eat it with????


----------



## NickyT75

Chris Angel Delight is lovely on its own... what flavour did she get you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah Kerry that'd just be weird :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha ha but he's more likely to say yes if I ask him to go to canadia land then!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris Angel Delight is lovely on its own... what flavour did she get you? x

Oooooooo :dohh: She got me Strawberry and Butterscotch - and if I took the time to look at the package for more than 2 seconds I would have seen that it doesn't go with ice cream. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah Kerry that'd just be weird :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha ha but he's more likely to say yes if I ask him to go to canadia land then!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha! I know what you mean... I've used this technique to get my own way many times :muaha: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm trying to convince DH to take a trip to England - I've always wanted to go and now since I have an utter fascination and obsession with Tudor history, I want to go to the Tower Of London, Leeds Castle, Hever Castle, Buckingham, etc.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Youre welcome to stay with us at the cottage. We live nr the cotswolds and stratford upon avon

Nicky - Theyre talking about fanny tearing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I heart you, but I don't want you thinking of me during that time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah Kerry that'd just be weird :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha ha but he's more likely to say yes if I ask him to go to canadia land then!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! I know what you mean... I've used this technique to get my own way many times :muaha: :rofl:Click to expand...

I usually just pout and stamp my feet! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Youre welcome to stay with us at the cottage. We live nr the cotswolds and stratford upon avon
> 
> Nicky - Theyre talking about fanny tearing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh

Aww thanks Kerry! Your cottage sounds lovely!! 

Fanny tearing? Your fanny tears during childbirth too!! :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - It can do. I'll post the link to the programme


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - It can do. I'll post the link to the programme

Wow! :shock: Maybe I'll ask for a c-section. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - ha ha ha Although a C-section would be a BIG tear........ just not on your minky


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooouch! not looking forward to the fanny tearing part.... altho - I have heard you can ask the docs to put an extra stitch in if you are worried about being 'loose' afterwards :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

wow boobs grow up to 2 extra cup sizes during pregnancy!!! COOL!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - It can do. I'll post the link to the programme
> 
> Wow! :shock: Maybe I'll ask for a c-section. :rofl:Click to expand...

ha ha ha ha :rofl: I could imagine DF asking for a couple extra!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

yeah my boobs got massive... but coz i've put loadsa weight on they've pretty much stayed that way lol


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris - ha ha ha Although a C-section would be a BIG tear........ just not on your minky

Yeah, but at least I'll be able to poop and SIT! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> wow boobs grow up to 2 extra cup sizes during pregnancy!!! COOL!!

:shock: I'll be a DD if that's true!!!!! :shock: DH will love my porn star boobs though. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ minky!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: Dont worry you poop during the birth anyway!! If youre not pooping then your not pushing right!!! 

Nicky - Mine grew abit, but they've shrunk back!! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: Dont worry you poop during the birth anyway!! If youre not pooping then your not pushing right!!!
> 
> Nicky - Mine grew abit, but they've shrunk back!! :rofl: :dohh:

Oh dear! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls Im off to play mario karts with reedy!!!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~ eating the Crunchie Bar Buffy bought me. :blush: :rofl: I'm so bad, I couldn't even wait until I got home! :rofl:

BTW, Buffy says hello to everyone :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Youre welcome to stay with us at the cottage. We live nr the cotswolds and stratford upon avon
> 
> Nicky - Theyre talking about fanny tearing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Aww thanks Kerry! Your cottage sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fanny tearing? Your fanny tears during childbirth too!! :shock:Click to expand...

Ahahaha...I totally misread that.. I was wondering what happens to make your fanny cry. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Youre welcome to stay with us at the cottage. We live nr the cotswolds and stratford upon avon
> 
> Nicky - Theyre talking about fanny tearing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Aww thanks Kerry! Your cottage sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fanny tearing? Your fanny tears during childbirth too!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha...I totally misread that.. I was wondering what happens to make your fanny cry. :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls you need to get a Wii so we can have BAW mario Karts!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone 
Just had a fab time playing Kerry at Mario Kart she's very good she was against me & DH & still won x 

Def agree about a BAW Mario Championship :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

As promised:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/005-2.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/004-4.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

chris thats sooo cool!!! :wave: 

Chris - We have a show here I thought you'd really enjoy it. Theyre are full episodes.

https://www.channel4.com/video/the-secret-millionaire/catchup.html


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris thats sooo cool!!! :wave:
> 
> Chris - We have a show here I thought you'd really enjoy it. Theyre are full episodes.
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/video/the-secret-millionaire/catchup.html

Oh cool! I would enjoy that!

Do you get Ghosthunters in the UK?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! Its HUMP DAY!

Im am Knackered! Didnt get to sleep until really late *yawns*. Is it time to go home yet?? :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

morning all :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning all :hi:

Kerry - what time did you go bed?? I didnt get sleep untill about 11.15pm :rofl: feel shattered this morning :sleep:

Mornign Destiny how are you? x


----------



## destiny27

Reedy said:


> Mornign Destiny how are you? x

im ok hun hows you?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning reedy - About 1ish, Couldnt sleep, never can when DF is away :cry: :rofl:

Destiny - hiya :wave:


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks Destiny just wishing the last bit of the 1ww would hurry up I'm very impatient :rofl:

Kerry - I'm the same when DH is on nights I never get a good nights sleep x


----------



## destiny27

lol can understand how you feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

REEDY - Its stupid isnt it!!! :rofl: Im such a baby!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I leave the tv on all night when DH is on nights I'm such a wuss :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls!

what cool pics of buffy and chris!! Chris you look a bit like a friend of mine, i will see if I can find a pic of her for you!

I am very BAW again today! just off to make a cup a soup!


----------



## golcarlilly

Just thought you can see her on my facebook - she is called Louise Barton - have a look and see if you agree!

when you get to work - just thought it is still early there!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy :hi:
How are you? x


----------



## golcarlilly

MOrning reedy, a bit fed up to tell the truth, just want my :bfp: can't stop thinking about it at the moment! hows you?


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> Ooooouch! not looking forward to the fanny tearing part.... altho - I have heard you can ask the docs to put an extra stitch in if you are worried about being 'loose' afterwards :rofl:

I had an episiotomy when I had my DD and had around 30 stitches (ouch!) My DD was 9 pound 10 oz (eye watering to say the least!!!


----------



## owo

Hi All,

I hope you are all ok today. I have stretch marks :hissy: already can't believe it. Woke up this morning and both sides of my abdomen just below my naval i have them. arhh!!! God knows what my belly will look like in 6 months time :rofl:



Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Nicky - Theyre talking about fanny tearing aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Aww thanks Kerry! Your cottage sounds lovely!!
> 
> Fanny tearing? Your fanny tears during childbirth too!! :shock:Click to expand...

Chris - Don't worry Fanny in England means something else to what it does in the US. Don't worry you're bum won't tear. Well i hope not anyway.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi tracy 

30 sticthes!!! And you want to do it all over, are you crazy!!! :rofl:

Owo - I can show you stretch marks!!! :rofl: Theyre all over my love handles :blush:. Gey OH to rub lots of Bio Oil on your bump.


----------



## owo

I have loads on my thighs aswell have done for years. Just didn't expect them so quickly on my belly. Seeing as most of the articles say from about 6 months. Great i have to be different. It does also say that fair skinned women are more prone to stretch marks, so i'm using that as my excuse, nothing to do with my weight :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

30 stitches :argh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - There all in a good cause though!! Mine are chocolate stretch marks :rofl:

reedy - i put my TV on timer!! :rofl:


----------



## owo

Kerry - I know, i shouldn't moan. I know i'm treading on dangerous ground as you would all love to have baby stretch marks. I'm going to stop moaning now.
I'll moan about something else, like the weather perhaps, afterall us English are very good at moaning about the weather :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Owo Dont worry about offending!! Im sure we'll all be moaning when its our turn!! What day is your scan?? Sorry I forgot but my Brain is in training for pregnancy!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Owo - Its not like your saying 'I wish I wasnt pregnant' your allowed to moan hun I worry about stretch marks & I'm not even pg yet :rofl:


----------



## owo

arhh Thanks Kerry and Reedy you are such great friends :hugs:

My scan is Friday morning, but we are heading up to Norfolk for a long weekend straight from the hospital so i won't have net access until Tuesday to post piccies.


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo - get some bio oil it is sposed to be really good for stretch marks, both prevention and improving existing ones, I got some for my last pg :cry: have kept it in hope of my :bfp:

God I am so fed up today I just wanna go home!


----------



## Reedy

I'm thinking of getting some bio oil now just incase 

Tracy - :hugs:


----------



## owo

Thanks Tracy for the suggestion. I've heard mixed reviews as to whether anything can truly improve them, but i'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry why have you got Alan Sugar as your avatar?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

<~~~doesn't worry about stretch marks as she already has them :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

HIya Chris :wave:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Just thought you can see her on my facebook - she is called Louise Barton - have a look and see if you agree!
> 
> when you get to work - just thought it is still early there!!!!

Hi Tracy! I'll take a look at facebook. I'm VERY early to work this morning - only 7:33 am - gonna be a loooooooooooong day! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Why on earth are you there so early???


----------



## Chris77

Tracy - just took a look - Yes I agree!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL - how funny is that! I am always seeing girls who look like my sister!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Why on earth are you there so early???

Well, I start at 8:00 am. But DH had to be at work earlier than usual so he dropped me off.


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I just need to say again how much I HATE the new facebook! :growlmad: I can't find any of my applications - my aquarium, the fishtopia thingy, make a baby app - not showing up! :growlmad:


----------



## owo

Hi Chris, It was so cool that you met up with Buffy yesterday. Did you have your Angel Delight?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Owo :hi:

No, I didn't make it last night. I think I'm going to save it for the weekend! :happydance: Will have to hide it in my other fridge so SIL don't eat it when she visits. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Shame you have to be there so early! 8am is bad enough! I start at 8.30 and finish at five, what time do you finish? 

I hate the new version too!


----------



## owo

I start work at 9:30 and that is bad enough some mornings :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I finish work at 4:30.


----------



## Chris77

Just getting up in the morning is bad. :rofl: Especially when you're up at the c*cks fart!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thats not so bad then! Owo when will you start your maternity leave? ( I know its early days but I would have already worked mine out :rofl:)


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Just getting up in the morning is bad. :rofl: Especially when you're up at the c*cks fart!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off for lunch girls see you in a while xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry Girls had to take a dull phone call!!! 

Alan sugar is my avatar as Im Firing the :witch: AGAIN!! :rofl: I know that it didnt work last time and when I handed her the termination of employment letter she got really nasty. But this time I really mean it!!! 

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii280/dalexragon/witch.gif

WITCH, YOUR FIRED!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - I cant wait that long to see baby BAW bump


----------



## Chris77

Enjoy lunch Tracy!

Kerry, I love it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You HAVE to watch the secret millionaire and the sex ed programmes!!!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Thats not so bad then! Owo when will you start your maternity leave? ( I know its early days but I would have already worked mine out :rofl:)

I'm not decided for certain. I think the earliest will be six weeks before as i get 90% pay for the first 6 weeks and then after that £117 a week :hissy: but once LO is born i can claim child benefit and hopefully child tax credits as with just DH salary and my piddly Maternity pay we should qualify, doubt we will once we have both our salaries again. so will be able to boost our money that way. I'm hoping to take 2 weeks holiday before hand so not sure whether to finish 8 weeks before with the 2 weeks holiday or still 6 weeks but start Maternity leave four weeks before. The trouble i don't know how tired i'm going to be, but then i do have a desk job and sit on my backside all day :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'll watch them tonight when I get home. May get some weird looks if I watch it here. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Great...just recieved an email that our firewall at work is being changed to "improve the service to our users" which i read as we are going to block more stuff. I won't be happy if i'm not able to get to BNB afterwards. What will i do all day :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris :hi:
After you talking about angel delight I want some now might have to pop in Tesco on my way home 

Kerry - love your reasoning behind you avatar :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Great...just recieved an email that our firewall at work is being changed to "improve the service to our users" which i read as we are going to block more stuff. I won't be happy if i'm not able to get to BNB afterwards. What will i do all day :rofl:

Oh no! That would be terrible! I felt the same way when I found out I couldn't get on to Pogo anymore. I'm still really upset over that actually. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> Great...just recieved an email that our firewall at work is being changed to "improve the service to our users" which i read as we are going to block more stuff. I won't be happy if i'm not able to get to BNB afterwards. What will i do all day :rofl:
> 
> Oh no! That would be terrible! I felt the same way when I found out I couldn't get on to Pogo anymore. I'm still really upset over that actually. :rofl:Click to expand...

What really worries me is that the firewall team are asking people to email them with work related websites and forums they use reguarly so that they can test and make sure they still work after the changes. I'm doomed. :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> Great...just recieved an email that our firewall at work is being changed to "improve the service to our users" which i read as we are going to block more stuff. I won't be happy if i'm not able to get to BNB afterwards. What will i do all day :rofl:
> 
> Oh no! That would be terrible! I felt the same way when I found out I couldn't get on to Pogo anymore. I'm still really upset over that actually. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What really worries me is that the firewall team are asking people to email them with work related websites and forums they use reguarly so that they can test and make sure they still work after the changes. I'm doomed. :hissy:Click to expand...

Oh no!! I'm trying to think of a work related excuse for BnB....:rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> Great...just recieved an email that our firewall at work is being changed to "improve the service to our users" which i read as we are going to block more stuff. I won't be happy if i'm not able to get to BNB afterwards. What will i do all day :rofl:
> 
> Oh no! That would be terrible! I felt the same way when I found out I couldn't get on to Pogo anymore. I'm still really upset over that actually. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What really worries me is that the firewall team are asking people to email them with work related websites and forums they use reguarly so that they can test and make sure they still work after the changes. I'm doomed. :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no!! I'm trying to think of a work related excuse for BnB....:rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, if you do please let me know.


----------



## Chris77

Tell work BnB helps you become a more productive and efficient asset to the company by enhancing your compassion and awareness. :rofl:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Tell work BnB helps you become a more productive and efficient asset to the company by enhancing your compassion and awareness. :rofl:

I like it. I think it has the opposite effect on my productivity though :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I would quit my job if I wasnt allowed on here :hissy:
ok maybe a bit extreme but I wouldnt be happy :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Owo and Reedy!


----------



## Reedy

Forgot to tell you guys my parents bought me a birthday cake on monday which I'm very grateful for might I add but they know I dont like sponge cake so thought they might get me a chocolate one :blush: but no they bought me a sponge cake bcus DH likes Sponge cake :dohh: WTF???? Its my birthday :rofl:


----------



## owo

Reedy - That doesn't seem very fair. You most definetely should have had a triple chocolate cake all to yourself.


----------



## Chris77

I agree with Owo - not fair! Have them make you another. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - No fair, Shall I send you one in the post!!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls :rofl:

I'll look forward to cake in the post Kerry :rofl:

DH said he would buy me one at the weekend yum x 

I normally have a cookie cake from Millies' but didnt get one this year :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh no owo hope they don't ban BNB - why don''t you tell them your doctor has prescribed the website for your maternity well being:rofl:


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> Oh no owo hope they don't ban BNB - why don''t you tell them your doctor has prescribed the website for your maternity well being:rofl:

I love it :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

hi girls :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Mammy :hi:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/cowboyst.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Hi Makemeamammy :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/cowboyst.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

so basically just wanna say bye to everyone, i'm leaving BnB and FF and df and i r gona stop trying for the time being :cry: - don't wanna bore u all with details but it's in my journal if u want to know more, good luck everyone with ur journey's and i hope all goes well for u all.

Thanks for all the support, AM xxxxxx


----------



## owo

Hi Mammy,

Chris - I love the cactus picture and quite clearly this picture shows that no matter what age they are they never grow up :rofl:


----------



## owo

Mammy - So sorry for your situation. I really hope everything works out for you and your journey ahead.
Take Care
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Mammy, I am so sorry you're leaving us! :cry:

All the best to you! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry to hear that makemeamammy good luck and hope you can come back soon :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Ann Marie - so sorry you are leaving hun, im gonna pop across to your journal now xx


----------



## Reedy

So sorry to see you go makemeamammy hope you'll come back soon with wedding pics galore x 

Good luck with uni & your wedding :hugs: Hope to see you around soon x x x x


----------



## LeaArr

makemeamammy said:


> so basically just wanna say bye to everyone, i'm leaving BnB and FF and df and i r gona stop trying for the time being :cry: - don't wanna bore u all with details but it's in my journal if u want to know more, good luck everyone with ur journey's and i hope all goes well for u all.
> 
> Thanks for all the support, AM xxxxxx

Sorry to see you are leaving. Best of luck with everything. :hug:


----------



## owo

Hi Lea how are you today?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Lea


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi lea :wave:

Only an hour and a half to go now thank god!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi lea :wave:
> 
> Only an hour and a half to go now thank god!!

You're so lucky!! 6 hours left for me........ :hissy:


----------



## owo

Lucky you Tracy I have two hours left and can't believe how slow this afternoon is going.


----------



## Chris77

I can't believe how slowly this morning is going!! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I know you poor things, I wish I could wind the clock forward a bit lol

What are you up to tonight? I am :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::-( what an exciting life i lead!!

PS I love these smilies!!


----------



## owo

Chris - Have you gots lots of work to keep you busy for your afternoon though? or is it going to be a slow afternoon too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi mammy.

I replied on your journo!! And you HAVE to keep in touch as I want to know all about the wedding plans!! :hug: I'll miss you :cry:

Hi Lea!!


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:
 

> Oh I know you poor things, I wish I could wind the clock forward a bit lol
> 
> What are you up to tonight? I am :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::-( what an exciting life i lead!!
> 
> PS I love these smilies!!

Your evening sounds like mine last night. Washing, cleaning the hamster cage etc etc

Tonight we are visiting my dad and his wife for dinner. Hoping it's Roast Beef and yorkshire pudding again, if you didn't see my post last time we visited. The story behind the Roast Beef is that the first time they cooked us it, we said it was really yummy as it was, now everytime we visit we get the same thing. Not that i'm complaining as i really do like it and we haven't visited for a couple of weeks so it will be nice to have a roast.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Chris - Have you gots lots of work to keep you busy for your afternoon though? or is it going to be a slow afternoon too.

Nah, it'll be a pretty slow PM as well. UNLESS, building services comes with my filing cabinet then I can be busy putting things into it and re-arranging m desk.

I actually have a ton of scanning and data entry to do, plus a ton of papers to file, but not in the mood for that. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Owo - sounds yummy!! Making my mouth water and I still got over an hour before lunch. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

My day is going slow too :hissy:

My back is killing me today :cry: really want to go home now so DH can give me a sensual massage :blush: 

Lea - Hope you have a nice time at your Dad's


----------



## golcarlilly

MMM roast beef! we are having baked potatoes with mince beef and veg in gravy I have just been eating some smoked almonds my friend gave me this lunchtime, they are yummy (no good for the waistline though!)


----------



## Chris77

A sensual massage sounds lovely! I hope the :witch: departs soon so DH and I can get back to some hanky panky.


----------



## Reedy

Chris - Hope :witch: buggers of for you soon


----------



## owo

Reedy - I am jealous i'd love a sensual massage. When i was on holiday at the beginning of July i went to the spa for a massage and it was heavenly, DH does try bless him but it just isn't the same. 
Have fun.


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohhh reedy, No Mario Karts for you tonight!!! :rofl:

Owo - Roasts are my absolute fave!!! 

Chris - No DF tonight so I'll keep ya company


----------



## Chris77

Very good Kerry - I'll be on Pogo tonight. :rofl:

Oh, have you tried it yet? Do you like it?


----------



## Reedy

I'm having my hair done tonight so no Mario for me


----------



## Chris77

What are you having done Reedy?


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - her hair!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> chris - her hair!!! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

sorry chris i couldnt help it!!! GOD is it hometime yet?? I think Im going to fall asleep!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

This day is killing me!


----------



## golcarlilly

They are making 12 people redundant at our company today:cry: all factory workers - office staff are not affected thankfully, there is just not enough work for them at the moment, it is awful, I have to watch them go through reception knowing what they are going to be told:cry:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> What are you having done Reedy?

I'm having it dyed & maybe cut short but habent decided on the latter yet I'm a wuss when it comes to having my hair cut :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww tracy thats truely CRAP. :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> What are you having done Reedy?
> 
> I'm having it dyed & maybe cut short but habent decided on the latter yet I'm a wuss when it comes to having my hair cut :blush:Click to expand...

me too I always end up asking for a trim! mind you last time I had about 4 inches cut off!!


----------



## Reedy

I had it cut short last summer but grew it for the wedding now I'm not sure whether to have it done again decisions decisions :rofl:

Tracy - thats crap about your work :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Post pics in FB!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I have just signed up for an egyptian dance class tomorrow night - ooh I am all nervous now!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> They are making 12 people redundant at our company today:cry: all factory workers - office staff are not affected thankfully, there is just not enough work for them at the moment, it is awful, I have to watch them go through reception knowing what they are going to be told:cry:

Tracy, that's horrible!!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> What are you having done Reedy?
> 
> I'm having it dyed & maybe cut short but habent decided on the latter yet I'm a wuss when it comes to having my hair cut :blush:Click to expand...

I used to be too - now I just don't care. Every time I get my hair cut, I go shorter and shorter. lol


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I have just signed up for an egyptian dance class tomorrow night - ooh I am all nervous now!!

Oooooo sounds fun!!!!!


----------



## owo

Egyptian Dance class - That sounds like fun. Can't get the Bangles "Walk like an Egyptian" out of my head now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Egyptian Dance class - That sounds like fun. Can't get the Bangles "Walk like an Egyptian" out of my head now :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I hope so! I am really nervous though, my friend was sposed to be coming with me but she can't afford (she is really skint) so I am going alone - hope everyone is nice there!


----------



## Chris77

I'm sure everyone will be very nice.

I could never take a dance class. I am completely tone deaf, have no rhythm, 2 left feet and dance like a drunk horse. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl::rofl: I am not sure I am much better!! I hope they don't make me wear a cropped top cos my belly is huge:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am signing off for today see you later!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry there is a pic of me on facebook with short hair think its in the folder called Photos 

Hope you have a fab time tracy :happydance:

Chris - I'm the same I have no co-ordination whatsoever :rofl::blush:


----------



## Chris77

Have a nice evening Tracy.

Yeah, I can't wear crop tops either - I look 5 months pregnant - maybe 6. :blush:


----------



## Chris77

:
Chris - I'm the same I have no co-ordination whatsoever :rofl::blush:[/QUOTE said:

> Seriously, I'm a disaster! When my dogs see me coming, they just move right out of the way! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> :
> Chris - I'm the same I have no co-ordination whatsoever :rofl::blush:[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Seriously, I'm a disaster! When my dogs see me coming, they just move right out of the way! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## LeaArr

I'm going to try for my learner's permit (finally, I'm 26 now). Wish me luck :D


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Lea x


----------



## owo

Good Luck Lea.
I would hate to have to re-take my driving test now. I've been driving for ten years....blimey makes me feel old to even think about it.


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck Lea!!


----------



## Chris77

I've been driving for 12 years! If I had to take a test again, I'd definitely fail. :rofl:


----------



## owo

I'm off home now. Chris and Lea i hope your days don't drag on too much and hope you and everyone else has a great evening.
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lea - Have a good evening! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

hello.... how is everyone???


----------



## Sambatiki

hey nat!!! 

Lovely lovely lovely to see you as always!!!


----------



## NatalieW

sorry I missed you last night, left a message on your msn.. I was playing on the wii with DH.

How are you doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im good thanks! 

Have you got Mario Karts?? Reedy and I where playing against each other last night


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I got mario kart and we where playing Indiana Jones Lego together!! I get so frustrated..

We'll all have to have a match!!


----------



## NatalieW

oh and Bones is back tomorrow :happydance: and heroes series 3 next week... winter is coming!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat

I love Bones! cant wait!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry was catching up with journo's. 

Mario karts BAW!!! match is on!!!


----------



## Chris77

I love Heroes and Bones! DH and I watch them all the time! 

Anyone have a good cure for constipation?! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Prunes!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Season 3 of Heroes so far is GREAT! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Natalie - We'll have to have a 3 way match on Mario Kart :happydance:

Well Girls I did it, I had my hair cut & i love it I'll try & post a pic 2moro sometime x


----------



## Chris77

15 minutes until I get to go home! :happydance:

https://smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Signs/ciao.gif


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Natalie - We'll have to have a 3 way match on Mario Kart :happydance:
> 
> Well Girls I did it, I had my hair cut & i love it I'll try & post a pic 2moro sometime x

Reedy - yes please post a pic - can't wait to see it!!


----------



## LeaArr

I have been bugging Husband to let me get a Wii.


----------



## Chris77

I really want a Wii too but I've been so damn addicted to Pogo! :blush:


----------



## Reedy

You have to get a Wii they are fabby x

Chris - yay for 15 minutes :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

3 minutes now! :rofl: But who's counting? 

Okay, I'm really leaving now. See you all tomorrow, if not later tonight.

https://smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Signs/ciao.gif


----------



## Reedy

Bye Chris have a nice evening x 

How long left for you Lea? x


----------



## baby.love

morning girls :) I'M GETTING MARRIED :happydance: even though i changed my name via deedpoll last year(long & confusing story) we have decided we are so happy and we wanna do it officially


----------



## doc123

congratulations girl!!! Thats fantastic news.. brought a smile to my face on a very difficult morning!!! It shouldnt make a difference being married, but it makes you feel amazing and is the most wonderful thing ever.. huge congratulations to you...wonderful wonderful news...


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls 

Fantabulous news Leah :happydance: 

Hi Doc how are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps!!

Leah - Im so so excited for you!! Super news! I wanna see dresses etc etc 

Doc - How you doing hun??


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x 

Can someone tell me what FRER is?? I see it all over this site & its driving me crackers bcus I dont know what it is? its not in the thread with abbreviations :dohh:


----------



## doc123

doing ok but a bit mad.. back at work obviously but everyone at work keeps asking me about babies.. the more who ask the blunter the answer of course but it is the hardest thing i have EVER had to do... one nurse asked me if they were kicking yet and that my bump was doing nicely...i just answered i'd lost them and that i'm chubby now not pregnant!! pain just hits you like a freight train when anyone asks.. word has obviously not spread around yet...how i wish it would so i dont have to answer all these questions!

Other than that thought i was feeling ok.. but its a day at a time.. yesterday was horrid but tuesday i had a really good day so you never can tell....its good to have as much distraction as humanly possible.. hence back in the BAW club for a natter about normal stuff!!!!!

Ok- baby love- give us the goss how did it happen- was there a proposal or did you just agree to get married.. we want details!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

First Response Early Result = FRER


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry x 

Doc - I cant imagine what your goig through right now but want you to know that I'm here if ever you want to talk :hugs:


----------



## owo

Morning All

Congratualtions Leah that's great news. I loved my wedding day.

Doc - Sorry you are finding it so hard being back at work. I work with a bunch of blokes and they all didn't know what to say when i returned after mmc so they didn't say anything. At the time i was hurt but in hindsight it was for the best. Sorry that the word didn't spread before you went back, i don't know what i'd have done if someone had asked how bubs was doing. I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Owo x How are you today? x


----------



## owo

I'm not too bad. Getting excited and nervous, but more excited about my scan tomorrow. After which if all is still ok DH has said i can go shopping. :happydance: I've been so desperate to buy baby things but have held off.


----------



## Reedy

Thats fab news owo I love shopping :happydance:
Cant believe we have to wait till next week though to see scan pics :dohh:


----------



## owo

Sorry about the pics. If i had a way of doing uploading the pics in a caravan i would. At the earliest opportunity i will be posting.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies! :hi:

Leah - that's great news! Congrats

Doc - I'm sorry work has been a bit difficult for you. I can't imagine what you're going through but I'm always here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Owo - your scan is tomorrow? How exciting!!! :happydance: And then shopping afterwards? :wohoo: I'm sure everything is just fine with bubs and enjoy the shopping!!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

:hi:Hi Chris 

I've got loads of work to do but its so boring so I keep putting it off :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

For all of us ladies at work today and who has ever had to deal with difficult people, this is for you!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/flyasshole.gif


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> For all of us ladies at work today and who has ever had to deal with difficult people, this is for you!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/flyasshole.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Has anyoe heard from Ella? wonder how her first week at her new job went? x


----------



## owo

Hi Chris 

Love the joke. If that was true for this place it would be Heathrow :rofl:

Haven't heard from Ella but she'd probably far too busy working to be on here.

Reedy - I have been putting off my work all week, now i have to get it done today before i have two days off :happydance: for the days off and :hissy: for the work. I've had quite a productive morning so not much left for this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I haven't heard from Ella either.


----------



## Chris77

I'm eating my Jaffa Cakes from Buffy. They're DELICIOUS!!

Where is everyone???? :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning/Afternoon,

Leah - That's fantastic news girl. I'm so excited for you. 

Ella said something on Facebook about how her first day was awesome and she is going to be moved on in her training. She seems to be really happy with it.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## LeaArr

I was thinking. I noticed that the forum is going to be doing a secret santa. I think it would be fun to have a BAW secret santa. Smaller pool, less chance of slipping. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I think that's an AWESOME idea!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

sorry sorry sorry was doing the W word :dohh:
I think BAW secret santa sounds like a fab idea x 

Hey Lea how are you? x


----------



## Chris77

Since it's been quiet on here, I've been doing a bit of the 'W' word myself. At least today seems to be going by quicker than yesterday!!


----------



## Reedy

I think to day has gone quick too and its friday tomorrow wahoooo :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> I was thinking. I noticed that the forum is going to be doing a secret santa. I think it would be fun to have a BAW secret santa. Smaller pool, less chance of slipping. What do you guys think?

Yeah Yeah Yeah I am in!!! what a FAB idea! 

Sorry for my total absence today girls I have been *w* but also researching ipods for my DD's bd - I have ordered her an ipod nano in lime green and got it engraved for free! She is having it as joint bd and xmas pressie


----------



## golcarlilly

Looks like I missed you all! Well, hope to catch up tomorrow I am off home in a mo - Belly dancing class tonight - wish me luck!!


----------



## Chris77

That's a great gift Tracy! She'll enjoy it - I love my iPod!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Looks like I missed you all! Well, hope to catch up tomorrow I am off home in a mo - Belly dancing class tonight - wish me luck!!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow!


----------



## Reedy

Thats a fab present Tracy 
I'd quite like one may have to hint to DH :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> sorry sorry sorry was doing the W word :dohh:
> I think BAW secret santa sounds like a fab idea x
> 
> Hey Lea how are you? x

Today is freakin' busy. I am being trained on stuff, and I'm training someone on other stuff. 
They are adding a new department to my company, Training and Development. I got passed over cause I work in commercial underwriting, not personal. Kinda sucky, but my friend got a position in the core team. I am happy for her. She gets to do cross training for all departments so that she can train people who are just starting with the company. Good thing I got passed over, really. I'm not a big fan of training people. :rofl:

I had a dream last night that I had the most beautiful baby girl. I woke up and realized it was just a dream. I have been pretty blah ever since.


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea :hugs: I HATE those kinds of dreams!! Last month I had a dream I was pg and it was SO incredibly vivid that when I woke up I thought to myself, "I have to tell everyone I'm pregnant." Only to realize it was only a dream.


----------



## Reedy

ooooh could be a preminition Lea :baby:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> ooooh could be a preminition Lea :baby:

I wish it was, but our romantic life has kinda taken a nose dive since he pulled the plug on our plans.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> ooooh could be a preminition Lea :baby:
> 
> I wish it was, but our romantic life has kinda taken a nose dive since he pulled the plug on our plans.Click to expand...

sorry Lea I completely forgot, I really should think before I say things x


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off home speak to you all 2moro 
hope your days go quick Lea & Chris x x x :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy! Have a lovely evening! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Right I'm off home speak to you all 2moro
> hope your days go quick Lea & Chris x x x :hug:

oh, i'm sure it will. have a good night.


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girls!! :wave:

Sorry I have been MIA today. I have been so so so busy!! All the ships seem to be docking at once!!! :rofl: However tomorrow doesnt seem like it'll be much better either!! :dohh: God doesnt work understand how important BNB time is??? 

Secret Santa!! Im up for it!! Defo


----------



## Chris77

Hey Kerry :hi: We missed you today! :hugs: How dare they give you work at work! :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/bosses-office-humor.jpg


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Chris!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Girls xx


----------



## NickyT75

Leah - congratulations on the wedding plans! x


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - good luck for the scan tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! I just made 2000 posts!! lol


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:

sorry I havent been around today have I missed much? x


----------



## NickyT75

Doc - just wanted to give you a great big :hug: & say thanks for the lovely message you left me in the Mc section :hugs:

I hope things get better for you at work... I know only too well how hard it is trying to carry on as normal :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - Have you got any Jaffa Cakes left?? lol xx


----------



## Chris77

No Nicky, you haven't missed much. Everyone was busy doing the 'W' word today. Nope, I have no more Jaffa Cakes left. I ate the whole thing! :blush::dohh: I actually didn't realize it until there were only 2 left so at that point, I just kept going. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:@ Chris. I've done that before.


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty ladies - time to go home! :happydance:Thank God this wasnt a slow day!

See ya ladies tomorrow!

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

have a good night.


----------



## Chris77

Morning BAW Ladies! :hi: It's FRIDAY! (or will be in a couple of hours) :wohoo:https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/free-jumping-smileys-606.gif

See you ladies in a few hours! :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning ladies 

Well today is my POAS day but I am resisting :ignore: the reasoning behind this is 1) I'm not 100% sure when the :witch: is supposed to turn up possibly today but could be anytime 2) DH wont let me test till I'm actually late & 3) I dont actually have anything to pee on :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies .. Yaaay its FRIDAY! How is everyone?

I have been going wedding crazy lol... now girls opinions needed please..

1st the ring! what do you think?


and the dress i love :cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

The ring & dress are gorgeous Leah x 
Makes me want to do it all over again x


----------



## baby.love

Ok one last ring as there are 2 i love :cloud9:



What one is the nicest girls, i cant decide lol


----------



## golcarlilly

Love the ring, Love the dress oh I miss planning my wedding! I got married almost two years ago but it feels like yesterday - tell you what is a fab site -Wedding Path, I used to go on it all the time when I was planning mine, you can make your own site and everything it is fab! When is your big day?

I went to my egyptian dance class last night it was really fun :dance: but really difficult!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I Like the first one best


----------



## Reedy

Leah I like the 2nd one best x 

Tracy - I was on weddingpath when I was planning my wedding


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy - do you still have your site on there? Mine has gone now :cry: I bought a copy of it to keep though! I am golcarlilly on there as well, my home page is still on there! Margo the monkey came on my honeymoon with me and I made her a bikini and sunglasses :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

No it went didnt buy it either I didnt really have much on there too be honest x 
:rofl: @ margo the monkey 
I still go on there now & again to have a nosey but I'm on here most of th time now :rofl: did you use the forums? x 

How was egyptian dancing anyway? x


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: my ring is ordered! i agree with Reedy the 2nd one was my fave.... i cant wait to put it on


----------



## golcarlilly

I went on the forum ALL the time, I loved it, my profile is here

https://www.weddingpath.co.uk/paths/uk?SMI=644&L=0

If anyone fancies a nosy!


----------



## golcarlilly

Dancing was fab! very difficult to do though! My friend is coming with me next week if she can get her horrid OH to let her!


----------



## golcarlilly

Babylove - when are you tying the knot?


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - the link just brings up my profile page


----------



## baby.love

we are gonna get married in a couple of years :) I cant wait i am so excited


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I don't know why? I just tried a search but it just says my site has been removed, I know you can view my page but not sure how - soory!


----------



## Reedy

I found it :happydance:
I did a search on your name & went to the last page which is where you had posted a comment & had a look that way. you look stunning x


----------



## NickyT75

morning girls

I like the first ring best too x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - im so proud of you for not testing! are you gona test tomorrow? x


----------



## NickyT75

Leah - your dress is gorgeous... im sooo excited for you!! have you set a date? x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - im so proud of you for not testing! are you gona test tomorrow? x

Aww thanks Nicky :hugs: No not testing tomorow either I want to wait untill I'm late I just dont want to get my hopes up x I'll give it to next week & if AF still hasnt shown up I'll test then (I'm thinking next friday but will probably be wednesday :rofl: )

How are you anyway? x


----------



## NickyT75

next friday??!!!!! you have gotta be kidding??!!

are your cycles usually regular? coz if so... you are technically late tomorrow!!

this is sooo exciting! x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> next friday??!!!!! you have gotta be kidding??!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Its my first cycle not being on the pill so not sure when AF will turn up I think i was pretty regular when I was in my teens b4 I went on the pill. I really dont want to get my hopes up, I've seen so many girls on here test early only for the :witch: to turn up a day or so later


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! fair enough hun

I know the pill can take a little while for your cycles to settle down so I will let you off! lol

hope its your BFP tho xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky me too x 

Its been very quiet on here for the past couple of days think people are actually working tut tut tut


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Reedy thats scandalous! I can't believe you girls are working??!!

And on a Friday too????? what is the world coming to??? lol x


----------



## NickyT75

I havent been at work since tuesday so I cant use work as an excuse :blush:

Im just sitting here waiting for DH to come home for lunch... he's bringing me a chip butty :happydance: 

Not forgetting a jumbo sausage for Barney!! :rofl: I'd feel too bad if me & DH had something & Barney didn't :dohh: x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

It's a very wet Friday here! Torrential rain and it's going to be this way ALL weekend and Tropical Storm Kyle may hit us tomorrow, or at the very least, get the remnants of it tomorrow. But it's Friday and I'm so happy!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> next friday??!!!!! you have gotta be kidding??!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Its my first cycle not being on the pill so not sure when AF will turn up I think i was pretty regular when I was in my teens b4 I went on the pill. I really dont want to get my hopes up, I've seen so many girls on here test early only for the :witch: to turn up a day or so laterClick to expand...

I hear ya hun. Good luck when you do test and I hope the :witch: stays away.


----------



## Reedy

oooh chip butty sounds yum x


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/tgif.gif


----------



## Chris77

What's a chip butty?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x
Hope the weather doesnt get too bad for you x


----------



## Reedy

a sandwich with fries on it


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> a sandwich with fries on it

OMG! That sounds delicious!!


----------



## Reedy

Think I'm going to have to go to the shop & get some cheese & onion crisps & have it on a sandwich with philly & ham yum yums


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Think I'm going to have to go to the shop & get some cheese & onion crisps & have it on a sandwich with philly & ham yum yums

Wow! That sounds awesome too! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off have a lovely weekend speak to you all on monday byeeeee x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris

He he its funny that you didn'y know what a chip butty was lol

Mmm! it was yummy - a big white bun filed with chips & plenty of salt n'vinegar with tomato ketchup on!!

I think fries are quite skinny tho arent they? like McDonalds ones? proper chips are much nicer Mmmm!

Barney also enjoyed his sausage lol x


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Reedy - have a great weekend xx


----------



## doc123

have a great weekend reedy.....
girls i'm back in the game from today so really excited and feeling really positive today.. plus the sun is shining and i'm not at work which is blooming briliant after yesterday.. hope everyones friday is going ok and fast!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a great weekend!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> He he its funny that you didn'y know what a chip butty was lol
> 
> Mmm! it was yummy - a big white bun filed with chips & plenty of salt n'vinegar with tomato ketchup on!!
> 
> I think fries are quite skinny tho arent they? like McDonalds ones? proper chips are much nicer Mmmm!
> 
> Barney also enjoyed his sausage lol x

Nicky, OMG my mouth is watering!!! I LOVE McDonald's fries though.


----------



## Chris77

Doc, glad to see you back in here! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone today? I know Kerry is doing the dreaded 'W' but what about the rest of you?? :trouble:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol im here Chris... please dont hit me! lol x


----------



## NickyT75

Doc - hiya hun, pleased to see you back and sounding so positive :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Lol im here Chris... please dont hit me! lol x

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I guess I shouldn't complain, I'm actually getting alot of my scanning and data entry done. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Wow Chris it really is quiet in here today isn't it?? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Doc - so sorry to hear you m/c I didn't know :hugs: hope you are ok hun, glad you are back in the BAW club!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris I can't believe you don't have chip butties over there!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Wow Chris it really is quiet in here today isn't it?? x

Yes it is!! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooookay..... I know im WAAAAAYY behind everyone else here :dohh: but I finally decided to start my own TTC journal :happydance:

Wasn't sure what sorta stuff to write as i've never done anything like this before, but I actually found it quite therapeutic & once I started typing I almost couldn't stop!! :rofl::rofl:

So im gonna use it as a sort of diary (which I guess is what you are sposed to do right?) :dohh: see I told you I was way behind!! :rofl::rofl:

If anyone wants to find out a little more about me? - it's pretty much all in there anyway :blush: 

Hope I've done it right? & hope I dont put anyone to sleep :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:

Nope, no chip butties :cry: I'll have to make it msyelf. :rofl: Oh which reminds me, I'm gonna make the Strawberry Angel Delight this weekend! :happydance: It's going to rain all weekend so it's the perfect time to do it!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Oooookay..... I know im WAAAAAYY behind everyone else here :dohh: but I finally decided to start my own TTC journal :happydance:
> 
> Wasn't sure what sorta stuff to write as i've never done anything like this before, but I actually found it quite therapeutic & once I started typing I almost couldn't stop!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> So im gonna use it as a sort of diary (which I guess is what you are sposed to do right?) :dohh: see I told you I was way behind!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> If anyone wants to find out a little more about me? - it's pretty much all in there anyway :blush:
> 
> Hope I've done it right? & hope I dont put anyone to sleep :rofl::rofl: xx

Absolutely Nicky, just right whatever you want. I use it as a diary as well. About time you start journaling!! :D


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> Chris I can't believe you don't have chip butties over there!!

I KNOW Tracy!! :rofl: they are sooo Yummmm! but not quite the same using fries hey? x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Absolutely Nicky, just right whatever you want. I use it as a diary as well. About time you start journaling!! :D

:rofl: I'm always the last one to catch on to anything! :dohh: 

Remember I didn't even have facebook until this time last week!! :dohh: :rofl: x


----------



## golcarlilly

Remember to put butter on so it melts when you put the chips in - yum I am starving now! I need to slim down for my belly dancing or it will be the dance of seven bellies instead of veils :rofl:

Nicky I am off for a nosy at your journal


----------



## NickyT75

Where is Kerry today?? has she been *whispers - working* all day???!! 

Surely not???!!! I feel like reporting her boss for cruelty!! lol xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely Nicky, just right whatever you want. I use it as a diary as well. About time you start journaling!! :D
> 
> :rofl: I'm always the last one to catch on to anything! :dohh:
> 
> Remember I didn't even have facebook until this time last week!! :dohh: :rofl: xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Schwarting_Sick_Dead.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

I feel so naughty today LOL - Im sitting here with my PJ's still on & the blinds closed (sorta like im refusing to acknowledge it is daylight) he he! x


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Nicky!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - I might have to use that excuse if I don't get my arse into gear & get back to work on Monday!! he he! x


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't pull sickies as there is no-one to cover my job:hissy: would be hard pressed to have a sick day if i WAS dead :rofl:

It is sposed to be gorgeous weather here all weekend:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Im DEFO going back to work on Monday tho! 

I feel loads better now that :witch: has buggered off! bring on the PMA now eh girls? :rofl: x


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish my :witch: would hurry up and buzz off, I am sooooo sick of her! it has been 8 days now:hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Will any of you girls be around over the weekend?

Coz DH has gone away with the lads & won't be back till sunday night so I could use some company if you're gonna be around? xx


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> I wish my :witch: would hurry up and buzz off, I am sooooo sick of her! it has been 8 days now:hissy:

:hug: 8 DAYS???!!! man that :witch: really knows how to outstay her welcome doesn't she?? :hissy: x


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I can't pull sickies as there is no-one to cover my job:hissy: would be hard pressed to have a sick day if i WAS dead :rofl:
> 
> It is sposed to be gorgeous weather here all weekend:happydance:

LOL Tracy!! I'm not calling in sick anymore so I can save them all up for my maternity leave.

Yay for the gorgeous weather!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I'm not sure if I will get any time on the comp this weekend DD and DH both have laptops but they are obsessed with world of warcraft and I hardly get a go these days!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, you need a laptop all to yourself!!!! Maybe a hint hint nudge nudge to the DH. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have been having 2 week AF since my m/c I am waiting to see if it is the same this month and then I am going to have to make another appt to see the doc i think - I am never going to get pregnant at this rate:hissy: I don't know what happens about ov if you have 2 weeks AF??


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Tracy, you need a laptop all to yourself!!!! Maybe a hint hint nudge nudge to the DH. :rofl:

I agree! mind you then we would be a family of geeks - all sat in the living room in our virtual worlds :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I have been having 2 week AF since my m/c I am waiting to see if it is the same this month and then I am going to have to make another appt to see the doc i think - I am never going to get pregnant at this rate:hissy: I don't know what happens about ov if you have 2 weeks AF??

I'm not sure either!! Oh this sucks Tracy! I hope this goes away for you soon! OR you can just convince DH to have :sex: with AF - not the greatest of romances or BD sessions, but hey, that's why there's towels!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy, you need a laptop all to yourself!!!! Maybe a hint hint nudge nudge to the DH. :rofl:
> 
> I agree! mind you then we would be a family of geeks - all sat in the living room in our virtual worlds :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: That's DH and I!!! We sit on the same couch - he on one end, me on the other and we're both on-line! I even IM'd him once to ask what he wanted for dinner. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy, you need a laptop all to yourself!!!! Maybe a hint hint nudge nudge to the DH. :rofl:
> 
> I agree! mind you then we would be a family of geeks - all sat in the living room in our virtual worlds :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I just said to DH that I want my own laptop for xmas coz this one is his & we are currently sharing it 

Well OK its mainly me hogging it!! :blush: and I said 'yay! my own laptop... then I'll be able to talk to you online too!!' (sitting in the same room) :rofl: 
Now that WOULD be sad!! :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy, you need a laptop all to yourself!!!! Maybe a hint hint nudge nudge to the DH. :rofl:
> 
> I agree! mind you then we would be a family of geeks - all sat in the living room in our virtual worlds :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: That's DH and I!!! We sit on the same couch - he on one end, me on the other and we're both on-line! I even IM'd him once to ask what he wanted for dinner. :dohh :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: great minds think alike! :rofl::rofl::rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Will any of you girls be around over the weekend?
> 
> Coz DH has gone away with the lads & won't be back till sunday night so I could use some company if you're gonna be around? xx

I'll be around all weekend. It's going to rain and thunderstorm all weekend so I'm not leaving my house. So, I'll keep you company!! :D


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I wish my :witch: would hurry up and buzz off, I am sooooo sick of her! it has been 8 days now:hissy:

With ya there! This is day #6 and she only get heavy today! :dohh: Had to use extra protection today. :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls...... we've smashed last months total of chat!!! :wohoo: we are on to our 300th page!!!! :yipee: x


----------



## golcarlilly

OH and DD meet each other in a virtual world and do quests together!!

Funnily enough DH doesnt mind doing it when :witch: is here but I am not keen - feels a bit wrong!


----------



## Chris77

I was just going to say that about our 300th page! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Man can we talk :rofl:

Chris :witch: is the pits!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OH and DD meet each other in a virtual world and do quests together!!
> 
> Funnily enough DH doesnt mind doing it when :witch: is here but I am not keen - feels a bit wrong!

:rofl: It's funny DH didn't mind doing it when :witch: was around but now that we're married he gets all weird about it. :dohh: Don't get it! :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

PS love your new blinkies!


----------



## golcarlilly

Men - who can figure them out!!??


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> PS love your new blinkies!

Oh thank you!


----------



## golcarlilly

I am going to have to pop and do my filing - back shortly x


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Men - who can figure them out!!??

Certainly not I. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I am going to have to pop and do my filing - back shortly x

K - hurry back!


----------



## NickyT75

Speaking of your new blinkies Chris... :blush:

The 1st time I noticed them I thought the bottom right one said you had PCOS and I thought "Oh no!! poor Chris!" 

I was just about to PM you saying how sorry I was etc... when the penny dropped :dohh: and I read it PROPERLY :dohh:

Im such a thicko sometimes!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Speaking of your new blinkies Chris... :blush:
> 
> The 1st time I noticed them I thought the bottom right one said you had PCOS and I thought "Oh no!! poor Chris!"
> 
> I was just about to PM you saying how sorry I was etc... when the penny dropped :dohh: and I read it PROPERLY :dohh:
> 
> Im such a thicko sometimes!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: x

:rofl::rofl: That's something I would do!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh goodie almost lunch time! :D Gonna have me some pizza! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right thats that done! Not doing anymore *w* today now, nearly time to go home:happydance: (sorry chris!) what flavour pizza you having, my fave is pepperoni


----------



## golcarlilly

We are having a takeaway tomorrow night - chinese, my fave and going to have some :wine: too!


----------



## Chris77

That sounds great Tracy!


----------



## golcarlilly

I wish our chinese takeaways came in little boxes like they do over there though, ours are in boring little trays!


----------



## golcarlilly

Do you really have paper bags without handles to carry your groceries in Chris? I have always wondered that it seems like a silly idea to me LOL


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm! Pizza! 

My fave is Pepperoni too Tracy - but with extra Jalapeno's I like it spicy! x


----------



## golcarlilly

I LOVE jalepenos!!! my fave thing at the moment is tortilla chips sprinkled with them then salsa on top and grated cheese and bung it in the micro for a minute - yummy yummy in my tummy:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! my little dog is telling me he wants to go out so guess Im gonna have to get dressed today after all :-( :rofl:

I'll be back in a bit girls :wave:

Tracy if you go home before I come back... have a good weekend & try to pop on if you get a chance :hugs:

Won't be long Chris... don't desert me!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Do you really have paper bags without handles to carry your groceries in Chris? I have always wondered that it seems like a silly idea to me LOL

We have plastic bags with handles but the paper has no handles.


----------



## golcarlilly

Right ladies I am going to have to leave you I am afraid as it is nearly five oclock, I will try and pop on over the weekend :hugs: have a good one xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Aw! my little dog is telling me he wants to go out so guess Im gonna have to get dressed today after all :-( :rofl:
> 
> I'll be back in a bit girls :wave:
> 
> Tracy if you go home before I come back... have a good weekend & try to pop on if you get a chance :hugs:
> 
> Won't be long Chris... don't desert me!! :rofl: xx

Nope, I won't! I'll be going to lunch in about 40 minutes then I'll be gone for an hour but will be back at 1:45 pm, so 6:45pm your time.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right ladies I am going to have to leave you I am afraid as it is nearly five oclock, I will try and pop on over the weekend :hugs: have a good one xx

Bye Tracy :wave: have a great weekend!


----------



## golcarlilly

See you Nicky :wave: 

Oh that sounds more sensible Chris that is what we have - I always think how hard it must be to carry your shopping in a paper bag:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Bye Chris hope your day goes fast! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Do you really have paper bags without handles to carry your groceries in Chris? I have always wondered that it seems like a silly idea to me LOL
> 
> We have plastic bags with handles but the paper has no handles.Click to expand...

Some grocery stores here have paper bags with handles too, depends on where you go.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:


----------



## Chris77

OH MAN!!.....my boss just gave me an employee's copy to file for our legal department and the file is HUGE!! :growlmad: I'll save that for after lunch. It can be my afternoon project.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea :hi:

Me & Barney are back! x


----------



## Chris77

Barney have a nice poop? :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL yeah thanks for askin  x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> LOL yeah thanks for askin  x

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I'm off to lunch. See you girls in an hour.


----------



## NickyT75

You back from lunch yet Chris???? x


----------



## Chris77

I'm back!! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

lunch time for me now. This morning went by so quickly. I am one busy girlie today. 
I added my friend, the one who kissed my cousin, on MSN and I was going to talk to him about what happened and what was bugging me, but I couldn't. I'm such a wuss.


----------



## Chris77

Enjoy your lunch Lea!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Enjoy your lunch Lea!

it was too short.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lunch Lea!
> 
> it was too short.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: How much lunch time do you get?


----------



## LeaArr

1 hour


----------



## Chris77

Some departments here only get 30 minutes! I think I'd have to quit. :rofl:

I am so BORED!! And my lower back is KILLING me!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys

is anyone still around?


----------



## Chris77

Yeppers, I'm here :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya!


----------



## NickyT75

I've been in the Chatroom for ages! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

How long will you be around for Chris?


----------



## Chris77

I leave work in exactly 30 minutes! :wohoo: :wohoo: Then, it'll take me about an hour and change to get home and then will be logged back on. Yeah, I'm a loser. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

UGH, I'm the only one in the office with a scanner and everyone keeps asking me to scan shit! :growlmad: Thankfully, there's only half an hour left.


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - it seems really bad that its almost 10pm on friday night & you are still having to do crappy stuff at work :hugs:

I know its not 10pm where you live... but it still dont seem right :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris - it seems really bad that its almost 10pm on friday night & you are still having to do crappy stuff at work :hugs:
> 
> I know its not 10pm where you live... but it still dont seem right :hugs:

:rofl: I completely agree with you!!! Only 4 minutes left now! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I guess I'll say my goodbyes now. :wave:

Hopefully, the rain hasn't messed with traffic and it won't take us 2 hours to get home like it did the last time it rained. I'm just spent and want nothing more than to lounge on my couch and not think. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Byeeee! see you later maybe? drive carefully x


----------



## Chris77

Sorry, DH and I went out to eat after work. We went to Applebee's and I had a couple of Margaritas. :happydance: So, it's just about 2 am your time. Maybe I'll catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/gdm22-0022.gif

 Morning ladies :hi: See you in a few hours! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone!!! 

Evening Chris!! :rofl:

Hope we all had a FAB weekend!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Did everyone have a good weekend? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Really quiet one for me. My brother got rushed into hospital on staurday night with a really bad rash and joint pain. He's home now after loads of tests, but they still dont know what it is. So we're waiting to see if it goes.


----------



## Reedy

Sorry to hear about your brother Kerry hope he's ok x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I think he'll be fine. But I was surprised they sent him home not knowing whats wrong with him. How was your weekend?


----------



## doc123

(oh kerry- how scary for you..hope he's ok.. you can pm me if you want to talk or need advice about anything...)

hi guys!!!!

Update.. need more time off work as its too much or me right now...so taking some time out (after all i am human right?and i dont want to get seriously down and it affect the rest of my life )..going to concentrate on ttc in the next few weeks and getting some well deserved me time.. work out everyday, get rest and chill and refocus...

so although in the baw club.. there no w in my day for the moment!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls :wave:

Kerry sorry to hear about your bro, hope he is soon on the mend :hugs:

Doc - you take all the time you need to get yourself sorted hun :hugs:

Well, big revelation for me over the weekend, my sisters boyfriend confessed to her on Saturday night that he DID try to kiss me!!! I cannot believe my name is cleared after 18 months (he said I had made it up or imagined it!!) Apparently he was really horrible to her and told her she had 'let herself go' and never made an effort with her appearance any more - totally untrue!!! She is devastated and has apologised for not believing me, I am so glad the truth is finally out but really upset for her I mean now she knows what he is really like!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - Had an ok weekend I took my belly bar out bcus I've had it for 9 years & felt it was time felt quite sad about it, told DH it was like the end of an era :rofl: feels strange though bcus I havent seen my belly button for 9 years :rofl:
Also gave in to POAS sunday :bfn: though had a bit of a cry :cry: but still no sigh of AF so I still have a tiny bit of hope left 

Doc - Think you need to take a bit more time off else you'll end up hating your job, & you need a bit of you time & look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya reedy sorry about your :bfn: still hope though if :witch: not yet arrived :hugs:

Think my :witch: has buzzed off now, that will make this cycles AF only 10 days long instead of the 14 it has been since M/C so am hopeful that I may be getting back to normal:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy x

Glad to hear your Cycles are getting a better x 

I have a Sty in my eye too which really hurts think its the cheap mascara I got from asda :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have that mascara - hope it is ok!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Kerry, I'm sorry to hear about your brother, I hope it's nothing serious and he's get better soon.

Doc, good move with taking more time to refocus. :thumbup:

Weekend was good - went way too fast, as always. The weekends in October are all booked up, very busy Oct. 11th we're going paintballing, Oct. 18th we're going to Fright Fest at Great Adventure and October 25th we're doing a haunted hayride and haunted house.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Thanks Tracy x
> 
> Glad to hear your Cycles are getting a better x
> 
> I have a Sty in my eye too which really hurts think its the cheap mascara I got from asda :hissy:

Oh no Reedy! :hugs: Well, I'm getting a big zit on my chin if it makes you feel any better. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

'ello 'ello!!! 

tracy - :wohoo: On all accounts :witch: and Sisters OH. However I feel for your Sis, Big :hug: to her. But I bet its a huge weight off your shoulders. 

Doc - Im glad that you are taking time out for yourself. I didnt go back to work for 2 weeks. I dont know how I would have coped doing your job. Your doing so well :hug:

Chris - October sounds really good fun for you!! Ive got nothing exciting planned apart from a weekend away in centre parks in November. 

reedy - I feel the same about my tongue piercing!! Although Im not taking it out EVER!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I'm hoping with all this fun we've got planned in October, I can forget about TTC for a bit and really enjoy and have fun and MAYBE just MAYBE, I'll get my :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/m02-0002.gif


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris - sounds like you have a fab October planned x sorry about the big zit too x :hugs:

Tracy - so glad your sister bf told the truth in the end & think your sister needs to get rid he sounds like such a loser :devil:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy, luckily it's still under the skin and can't be seen so hopefully it'll stay there. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Lets hope so Chris x 
I find toothpaste works a well on spots it takes the redness down x 

I have loads of work to do today but because its monday I really cannot be arsed :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys

Kerry - sorry about your brother, hope he is ok

Doc - You are def doing the right thing taking some time off :hugs:

Tracy - great news about clearing your name, hope your sister dumps him now she knows what a low-life he is!

Reedy - sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:

Chris - I'm loving the sound of those haunted things you have planned!

Erm.... hope I didnt forget anyone? xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky 

How are you today? did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nicky :hi:

I LOVE anything haunted!! I'm such a huge horror/paranormal freak, it's insane. Last year when we went, it was awesome! I couldn't stop screaming!!


----------



## Reedy

forgot to ask Chris - did you have your Angel Delight that Buffy got you? x


----------



## NickyT75

Im ok but still not back at work yet... got another doctors appt tomorrow coz im sick of not feeling like myself.

She'll probably give me some more anti-depressants (didn't take the last lot) but im starting to think they might be the way forward.

I need to get a grip of myself & start looking for another job but with everything thats happened lately my self esteem is so low that I struggle to even get out of bed in the mornings let alone 'big myself up' for a potential new employer.

*sigh* sorry for moaning girls xx


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - :hugs: if you dont feel like bigging yourself up for an employer send them our way we'll do it for you, your such a wonderful person hun who wouldnt want to employ you x x x x x

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! thanks Reedy that was a lovely thing to say :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> forgot to ask Chris - did you have your Angel Delight that Buffy got you? x

No, I haven't made it yet! I think I'll make it tonight though!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Nicky - :hugs: if you dont feel like bigging yourself up for an employer send them our way we'll do it for you, your such a wonderful person hun who wouldnt want to employ you x x x x x
> 
> :hug:

I second that! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I know what its like to be stuck in a rut! When I lost my father I was poorly too, I would say that I understand bth I really dont (everyone is different). My experience of Anti-D's is not a good one. My thoughts where that I'd rather experience the few times of happiness than nothing at all. However if they work for you thats great. Have you spoken to a professional about sophie?? 

Doc - Sorry thanks for offering advice about bro. We've done some research on internet and it looks like it could be Lymes disease. Looks like it's rare thing but he goes shooting lots in the woods etc. So mums taking the print out to the docs with her. Basically Lymes has very similar symptoms to meningitis. 

Reedy - What CD are you on?? Are you late yet?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - What CD are you on?? Are you late yet?

CD31 I'm not sure if I'm late or not bcus its the first cycle without the pill so unsure when AF should turn up I could have got the whole thing wrong like when I Ov'd bcus I just guessed at how long my cycle would be. Should have just waited this cycle to see what it was like but I'm too bloody impatient. 
I'm not testing again untill probably end of next week if she still hasnt shown up


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :dohh: I cant blame you for wanting to start straightaway! Hoping that you are as lucky as Nat!


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - TBH i'd rather give them a try coz I shouldnt still be feeling like this after all this time.

Like I said... I need to feel better about myself before I could even consider going for a job interview coz if I were to go for one now I'd have failed before I even began & I really couldn't handle the inevitable rejection when I feel this shitty to begin with.

I know that I cant just sit around feeling sorry for myself & waiting for my job to become redundant so I need to try & give myself some sort of boost to enable me to take control of my life again. It may not work for me either - but at the moment I don't see what else I could do xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im ok but still not back at work yet... got another doctors appt tomorrow coz im sick of not feeling like myself.
> 
> She'll probably give me some more anti-depressants (didn't take the last lot) but im starting to think they might be the way forward.
> 
> I need to get a grip of myself & start looking for another job but with everything thats happened lately my self esteem is so low that I struggle to even get out of bed in the mornings let alone 'big myself up' for a potential new employer.
> 
> *sigh* sorry for moaning girls xx

Nicky, I'm sorry you're still not feeling yourself. :hugs: I have struggled with depression and an eating disorder for YEARS and from the time when I was 12 until about 21 my Mom was in and out of psychiatric hospitals because of paranoid schizophrenia. 

I have been hospitalized twice myself, once for anorexia and the other for depression. Since 2003, I have been on Prozac and it has been a God send for me. I have also been on a whole host of anti-d's that didn't work but I finally tried Prozac and it has been wonderful!! AND according to my psychiatrist, it's completely safe to take during pregnancy. 

I know alot about psych meds AND depression, so if you ever need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## NickyT75

GAH!! I don't wanna talk about all this depressing bulls**t any more!!

Lets be happy :D xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry Chris

we were posting at the same time! thanks for your support hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey you guys...

I just noticed that I only need to make 3 more posts till I become an addict!! :D xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hey you guys...
> 
> I just noticed that I only need to make 3 more posts till I become an addict!! :D xx

:wohoo: Get posting!!


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, don't worry, be happy!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/kitty.gif


----------



## golcarlilly

Nicky :hugs: I took prozac for a short time after the death of my father (suicide) and it didn't agree with me at all, I felt terrible and the doc took me off it, it is my opinion that if there is a reason for a persons depression then they are better off just working through it, whereas if there is no particular reason then anti-depressants can work really well - just my personal opinion though so hope I haven't offended anyone! I think time will heal you, you will never forget but in time it will hurt less :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: on becoming an addict soon Nicky 
I hit 1000 posts the other day & didnt realise :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/knock_first_plz.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/knock_first_plz.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls, 
Getting down now, because all I want to do is get pregnant and start enjoying life!!
Life's rubbish at the minute, nothing to look forward to, so when I'm pregnant I can start all the shopping!
How is everybody anyway? Me and OH are deciding to go out for the day on sunday, abit of alone time!!! Shopping! :D Get some Pregnancy tests in,,,not holding my hopes or anything :blush:

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hi BabyBlues 

Its lovely having some time with your OH, hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## golcarlilly

HI babyblues, we all know how you feel hun:hugs: bring on the :bfp:'s for us all!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Baby, that's great you had some time with DH. I know how you feel about being down. :hugs: When I get like that I try to look at it a little positively, like well at least I'll get to drink next week, or maybe I'll be preggers next month and I'll be returning from maternity leave a month later. I dunno, doesn't help a whole lot but it does help brighten your outlook a bit.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Don't really know where to go. Thinking either Birmingham or Liverpool. 
Just a nice relaxing day :) 
It is a great thing to have time alone it really is. 
We never have time alone. 
My sister has her baby girl tomorrow. So excited!
Booked in for a C-Section, don't know what time though. 

xxx


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Don't really know where to go. Thinking either Birmingham or Liverpool.
> Just a nice relaxing day :)
> It is a great thing to have time alone it really is.
> We never have time alone.
> My sister has her baby girl tomorrow. So excited!
> Booked in for a C-Section, don't know what time though.
> 
> xxx

Oooooooo that's very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I keep thinking that, drink next week haha!
My sisters baby can keep me occupied this month though from the broodyness. I can just cuddle her all month until it's my turn!!

Me and the OH took my sisters other little girl out (4year old) on saturday to bowling and a meal. When we returned he kept asking me if he will be a great dad and all that. 

xxx


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> I keep thinking that, drink next week haha!
> My sisters baby can keep me occupied this month though from the broodyness. I can just cuddle her all month until it's my turn!!
> 
> Me and the OH took my sisters other little girl out (4year old) on saturday to bowling and a meal. When we returned he kept asking me if he will be a great dad and all that.
> 
> xxx

There you go! And the best part is that you'll still have your sleep intact! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Nicky, don't worry, be happy!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/kitty.gif

Awww! how cute is that???!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Crap - I was just reading the thread in 3rd tri about the "lady garden" and how these women can't see their who-ha's anymore. I can't see my who-ha either and I'm not 7 months pregnant! :blush: :blush: :rofl: Um....I have to kinda move over the fat so I can trim down there. :rofl: :blush: I really need to lose some weight! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Crap - I was just reading the thread in 3rd tri about the "lady garden" and how these women can't see their who-ha's anymore. I can't see my who-ha either and I'm not 7 months pregnant! :blush: :blush: :rofl: Um....I have to kinda move over the fat so I can trim down there. :rofl: :blush: I really need to lose some weight! :dohh:


:rofl: I would get OH to trim it for me!!:blush:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/loseweight.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

I really need to lose some weight too, I have pigged out so much this last week!


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby-blues - Defo Brum!!! The Bull ring for some 'light' shopping!! :rofl: Then mail box for some lunch!!! 

Nicky - You should do whats best for you hun! Shall I write your CV I could big you up!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Yes I am definatly (sp) thinking Brum!
A few quick questions...as im now obsessed with pregnancy thanks to you ladys and this site :D 
1) Can you get pregnant during NON ovulation days..?
2) Can you get pregnant from pre-cum..?
3) Can you get pregnant whilst on your period..?

It's just a few questions people have never really answered for me. 

I want answers haha!!


----------



## golcarlilly

God I am so irritable today, every time the phone rings I wanna scream!!!!! Why is it not home time yet please?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I could never get DF to trim me!!! :rofl: :rofl: I think he thinks that it keeps itself!!


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Yes I am definatly (sp) thinking Brum!
> A few quick questions...as im now obsessed with pregnancy thanks to you ladys and this site :D
> 1) Can you get pregnant during NON ovulation days..?
> 2) Can you get pregnant from pre-cum..?
> 3) Can you get pregnant whilst on your period..?
> 
> It's just a few questions people have never really answered for me.
> 
> I want answers haha!!

Yes, Yes and Yes. :Spermy: can live inside your body for 5 days so even if you have :sex: when you aren't currently ovulating, you can still get pregnant. Pre-cum carries a small amount of :spermy: so technically yes you can get pregnant and you can get pregnant while on your period depending on when you ovulate and how short (or long) your cycles are. Although I think getting pregnant on your period is rare.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I could never get DF to trim me!!! :rofl: :rofl: I think he thinks that it keeps itself!!

:rofl::rofl:

Nah, DH knows it doesn't keep itself. The evidence is on the shower floor. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks guys

Im not the sort of person that thinks anti-D's will solve all my problems but its been 5 months now & with my job situation hanging over me I simply cant afford to carry on the way I have been.

I have had so much time off sick (unpaid) recently and I just wanna get back to some sort of normality. I cant afford to be out of work so NEED to do something NOW! 

Thanks for all your input so far ladies but id rather people didn't keep telling me any more negative things. I will find out for myself if it's gonna help or not, but I feel I have to give it a shot x


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris I have just noticed how many posts you are on - do you ever do any work?:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Im not the sort of person that thinks anti-D's will solve all my problems but its been 5 months now & with my job situation hanging over me I simply cant afford to carry on the way I have been.
> 
> I have had so much time off sick (unpaid) recently and I just wanna get back to some sort of normality. I cant afford to be out of work so NEED to do something NOW!
> 
> Thanks for all your input so far ladies but id rather people didn't keep telling me any more negative things. I will find out for myself if it's gonna help or not, but I feel I have to give it a shot x

:hugs: Sorry I didn't mean to be negative at all hun, you should do whatever you feel is right for you :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris I have just noticed how many posts you are on - do you ever do any work?:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Nope :nope: :rofl: I do all my work in the afternoon. I don't have enough to keep me busy for the whole work day so I save it all for the afternoon after you ladies have gone home for the evening. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am definatly (sp) thinking Brum!
> A few quick questions...as im now obsessed with pregnancy thanks to you ladys and this site :D
> 1) Can you get pregnant during NON ovulation days..?
> 2) Can you get pregnant from pre-cum..?
> 3) Can you get pregnant whilst on your period..?
> 
> It's just a few questions people have never really answered for me.
> 
> I want answers haha!!
> 
> Yes, Yes and Yes. :Spermy: can live inside your body for 5 days so even if you have :sex: when you aren't currently ovulating, you can still get pregnant. Pre-cum carries a small amount of :spermy: so technically yes you can get pregnant and you can get pregnant while on your period depending on when you ovulate and how short (or long) your cycles are. Although I think getting pregnant on your period is rare.Click to expand...

Aha! I knew you could!
No one believes me!
I shall print that off :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :hug: You do whats best for you. Even if you take them for a short time just to get yourself back on track. We just care about ya! 

https://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/djpuppy08/Joke-1.gif


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Chris I have just noticed how many posts you are on - do you ever do any work?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Nope :nope: :rofl: I do all my work in the afternoon. I don't have enough to keep me busy for the whole work day so I save it all for the afternoon after you ladies have gone home for the evening. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL I used to be like that but since started doing reception I am busy all the time:hissy: have to make time to post on here though :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Chris I have just noticed how many posts you are on - do you ever do any work?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Nope :nope: :rofl: I do all my work in the afternoon. I don't have enough to keep me busy for the whole work day so I save it all for the afternoon after you ladies have gone home for the evening. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I used to be like that but since started doing reception I am busy all the time:hissy: have to make time to post on here though :rofl:Click to expand...

I WISH I was busy!! :growlmad: It's so annoying making up work for myself. :rofl: They were supposed to train me on more recruitment activities and get me training on interviewing candidates but that hasn't happened yet. I have 2 bosses and am bored out of my mind!! On one hand, I guess I shouldn't complain, I mean if they want to pay me for doing nothing than so be it! :rofl:

I'm also a loser and log on to BnB at night and on weekends. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Chris I have just noticed how many posts you are on - do you ever do any work?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Nope :nope: :rofl: I do all my work in the afternoon. I don't have enough to keep me busy for the whole work day so I save it all for the afternoon after you ladies have gone home for the evening. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I used to be like that but since started doing reception I am busy all the time:hissy: have to make time to post on here though :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I WISH I was busy!! :growlmad: It's so annoying making up work for myself. :rofl: They were supposed to train me on more recruitment activities and get me training on interviewing candidates but that hasn't happened yet. I have 2 bosses and am bored out of my mind!! On one hand, I guess I shouldn't complain, I mean if they want to pay me for doing nothing than so be it! :rofl:
> 
> I'm also a loser and log on to BnB at night and on weekends. :dohh:Click to expand...

You are no loser Chris!! I would log on at home if I could get on a bloomin computer!!:hissy: DD and OH hog them constantly, I am going to have to save up and get my own!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hey lets see if we can get to page 350 before end of tomorrow - OMG can you believe it is October on Wednesday?


----------



## Chris77

I know! My God this year has FLOWN by!! :shock:


----------



## golcarlilly

I will have to start my Christmas shopping soon!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, we need to start doing that too. Everything is so damn expensive though! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning/Afternoon,

Speaking of Christmas, I told my SIL that I am doing Christmas this year. I am doing it cause I want a break. I know that doesn't make much sense, but my father has forefited Christmas day with us as long as we are there for Christmas eve and Boxing day. So, I usually spend all three days I have off away from home and I don't feel like I had any time off at all. anyway, I told my SIL, and she asked what she can bring. I told her to ask me in November. I haven't even put any thought into it at all yet. It's not even october. I have bought some of my presents though. That'll save some stress later on i'm sure.


----------



## golcarlilly

I know, I wish my boss would hurry up and sort out my pay increase cos I am so hard up at the moment!! mind you it will probably be so small I won't notice it:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OH and I are having a quiet christmas day on our own then having all the family round for a buffet on Boxing Day, we spent it on our own last year because of all the problems with my sis and her stupid bf:cry: and also DH had family problems with his sis-in-law (stuck up and horrible!) so we just decided from now on thats what we are going to do!


----------



## golcarlilly

Anyway I am signing off for today - see you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

have a good evening. take care


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea,

I have started xmas shopping I have my Mums and Nans already!! Only because I cant afford to leave it too long this year!! :rofl:

Tracy - Have a nice night


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy, have a good evening


----------



## Chris77

We're actually going to my parent's for Christmas Day. We have to work the day after Christmas here in the US but I took a personal day so I can have a 4 day weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: How was your weekend?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hi Lea :hi: How was your weekend?

It was ok. Nick and I watched all of the third season of Supernatural to catch up for the new season. Then I confused him cause I started watching the first season and didn't really tell him. Then yesterday was Gramma R's 85th birthday dinner. We went for dinner at my In-law's place. My SIL made the cake, but she didn't cook it all the way through, so for Gramma's 90th, I am going to make her cake. :rofl:


----------



## doc123

yikes- you guys i can hardly keep up!!!! I went out for a walk and run around the park- very energizing and good for me- and a whole raft of stuff in the thread missed!!!!!

Nicky- you poor thing. depression sucks but not surprising after all you've been through.. do what you need to do and you never know a shake of external things may make you happier and the babies will follow...life is too short to not enjoy what you do and it sounds to me like your not as happy as you deserve to be with your job...good luck figuring out what will make you happier...

Samba- i've already taken two weeks but i think because of the work i do i will need longer off.. and you are right i just need to get comfortable with things.. besides if i take a few more weeks off i can get an exam i have to do out the way and hopefully pass it as i havent done any revision, AND maybe (god willing) i might concieve this cycle with all stress lifted off me...Ps I hope your brother gets better- Lyme disease is horrid to have but actually really easy to treat but poor old him! Its pretty miserable symptom wise...hope he gets better soon....

Chris- I had no idea you had such a long history of mental health issues.. you are a strong lady indeed.You've overcome so much.. makes me want a bfp for you so much more....!!!!! I've had a history of mild depression and SAD mostly related to workplace stress and my job but i've been doing so so well in the last year or so i dont want this to trigger my depression off esp as its winter!!! But i feel so so much better recently even with these recent setbacks..so trying to keep positive. Went for a long walk and run in the park and its really blown the cobwebs away....


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Lea,
> 
> I have started xmas shopping I have my Mums and Nans already!! Only because I cant afford to leave it too long this year!! :rofl:
> 
> Tracy - Have a nice night

I have got gifts for my Parents-in-law, Gramma R, and my Dads. Nick has 2 siblings who are in relationships, so we are probably going to do Secret Santa between the 6 of us to help cut Christmas costs.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea :hi: How was your weekend?
> 
> It was ok. Nick and I watched all of the third season of Supernatural to catch up for the new season. Then I confused him cause I started watching the first season and didn't really tell him. Then yesterday was Gramma R's 85th birthday dinner. We went for dinner at my In-law's place. My SIL made the cake, but she didn't cook it all the way through, so for Gramma's 90th, I am going to make her cake. :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds really nice. Pete and I want to start watching Supernatural; it looks really good!


----------



## Chris77

doc123 said:


> Chris- I had no idea you had such a long history of mental health issues.. you are a strong lady indeed.You've overcome so much.. makes me want a bfp for you so much more....!!!!! I've had a history of mild depression and SAD mostly related to workplace stress and my job but i've been doing so so well in the last year or so i dont want this to trigger my depression off esp as its winter!!! But i feel so so much better recently even with these recent setbacks..so trying to keep positive. Went for a long walk and run in the park and its really blown the cobwebs away....


Aw thanks! :blush: I've overcome a lot but wish I retained just a little bit of the anorexia as I'm now quite big. :cry: Yeah, a long walk in the park will do you good! My p-doc actually recommended light therapy to me. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - We're not sure it is Lymes Disease but all the symptoms are pointing that way. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, yes please keep us updated on your bro. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Kerry, yes please keep us updated on your bro. :hugs:

Yes, what she said :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea :hi: How was your weekend?
> 
> It was ok. Nick and I watched all of the third season of Supernatural to catch up for the new season. Then I confused him cause I started watching the first season and didn't really tell him. Then yesterday was Gramma R's 85th birthday dinner. We went for dinner at my In-law's place. My SIL made the cake, but she didn't cook it all the way through, so for Gramma's 90th, I am going to make her cake. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds really nice. Pete and I want to start watching Supernatural; it looks really good!Click to expand...

We were able to buy all three seasons on sale. I think we got all three for $100 or so.


----------



## doc123

been using a light box over winter for five years now and it totally works for me!!!!!! havent used meds for a very very long time because it works so so well for me...Just like putting batteries back into the energiser bunny when i use it..and i'm going to start in the next few weeks as the days get shorter here...for some people though sends them a bit manic so be careful!!! Follow what your doc says though.. for some people its amazing, for others disaster!!!!

As my husband says girls arent designed to look like boys- so there nothing wrong with what he calls my love chub!!!! (ie chubby tummy and big bum!)- just the way god made me!!!!ha ha....


----------



## NatalieW

Just thought I'd pop in and say :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

doc123 said:


> been using a light box over winter for five years now and it totally works for me!!!!!! havent used meds for a very very long time because it works so so well for me...Just like putting batteries back into the energiser bunny when i use it..and i'm going to start in the next few weeks as the days get shorter here...for some people though sends them a bit manic so be careful!!! Follow what your doc says though.. for some people its amazing, for others disaster!!!!
> 
> As my husband says girls arent designed to look like boys- so there nothing wrong with what he calls my love chub!!!! (ie chubby tummy and big bum!)- just the way god made me!!!!ha ha....

DH never complains. He likes my big tits and big ass. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Natalie :hi: How are you feeling hun?


----------



## NatalieW

men are meant to like curves...

I'm doing alright, a bit ikkey but nothing major. Madwife next week... pretty late due to hospital forms!!!


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with your appt. I'm sure everything will be just fine!

Yeah, Pete loves my curves and still thinks I'm just as sexy as the day we met, (when I was a good 60 pounds thinner) so I have a good man. :D


----------



## Sambatiki

well my little bro is back in hospital. He's now got lumps all over his back, just waiting news. Im sure that its fine. Poor thing.


----------



## NatalieW

oh no kerry :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> well my little bro is back in hospital. He's now got lumps all over his back, just waiting news. Im sure that its fine. Poor thing.

hospitals are always good/bad things. I am not a big fan of hospitals in general, but at least you know that someone is watching over him. I hope they find out what it is and he gets better soon. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Oh no Kerry! :hugs: I hope he gets better soon!!


----------



## LeaArr

Oh man. I am aching for a 3 day weekend. Hurry up Thanksgiving. Only 2 more weeks.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Oh man. I am aching for a 3 day weekend. Hurry up Thanksgiving. Only 2 more weeks.

:wohoo: Our Thanksgiving isn't until November 27th. :hissy: We have a 4 day weekend then and I'm sooooooo looking forward to it! I have 2 personal days left and am trying my hardest to not use them until December.


----------



## Sambatiki

We have no thanksgiving over here!! I wonder if convincing my boss that Im from over the water would work?? :rofl:

Update on little bro, theyre keeping him over night again. More tests etc so no farther forward. Thanks for asking peeps :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Well, I made my appt with my gynecologist - she's booked until December! :shock: So, I have an appt on December 11th at 12:15 for my annual. Maybe I'll be preggers by then and I can kill 2 birds with one stone. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck hun!


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Im naughty Ive got a Voddy and Cherryade!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmm! sound good Kerry.. have you got any spare for me? xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha Im naughty Ive got a Voddy and Cherryade!!!

Kerry, it's only Monday!! :shock: You lush! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Lets get PISSED!!! Can you make it to warwickshire??? Ive decided Im tired of TTC!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh can I come too???? I'll hop a plane and can be there by Wednesday. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

He he! wish I could Kerry but that'd mean me getting out of my PJ's & I dont think I could do that! :dohh: :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

My MIL made me the BEST pina colada last night! :happydance: You ladies have to take a trip to NY next summer when we have one of our bbq's. We can sip Margaritas all day and get wasted! (Margaritas are my favorite drink)


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - that sounds like an excellent plan to me!! a BAW girly meet would be ace!!

(especially if we could lounge by the pool drinking cocktails all day!!) x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris - that sounds like an excellent plan to me!! a BAW girly meet would be ace!!
> 
> (especially if we could lounge by the pool drinking cocktails all day!!) x

ABSOLUTELY!!!!! And there'll be tons of beer for the men folk. :rofl: I soooooooo need a girly night out to have some :wine: and get :drunk: Maybe I'll have Pete take me out Friday night so I can get :drunk: and he can take advantage of me. :winkwink: :rofl: Alright, he aint a girl but I'll take what I can get. :rofl: And I tend to get really horny when I drink. :rofl: Last year when DH took me away for my 30th birthday, I got very :drunk: and we did it on the bathroom floor! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Quite seriously DF gets a fre long haul flight soon and NY was on my list!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Quite seriously DF gets a fre long haul flight soon and NY was on my list!!

OMG! Kerry, that would be so awesome!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> My MIL made me the BEST pina colada last night! :happydance: You ladies have to take a trip to NY next summer when we have one of our bbq's. We can sip Margaritas all day and get wasted! (Margaritas are my favorite drink)

I'm gonna have to get my passport. I'll bring a sleeping bag and crash on your floor, and crash I will if I am drinking margaritas :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> My MIL made me the BEST pina colada last night! :happydance: You ladies have to take a trip to NY next summer when we have one of our bbq's. We can sip Margaritas all day and get wasted! (Margaritas are my favorite drink)
> 
> I'm gonna have to get my passport. I'll bring a sleeping bag and crash on your floor, and crash I will if I am drinking margaritas :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: You are most welcome to stay!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, it is finally that time! :happydance: I'll see you tomorrow, if not later tonight when I get home. 

:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good night.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - You and me both!!! Wonder if chris knows what shes let herself in for!! ha ha ha Weve got evidence to prove she said we can stay!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - You and me both!!! Wonder if chris knows what shes let herself in for!! ha ha ha Weve got evidence to prove she said we can stay!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I guess you're all gone :cry: Sorry, got stuck in alot of traffic and took us a good half hour longer to get home.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - You and me both!!! Wonder if chris knows what shes let herself in for!! ha ha ha Weve got evidence to prove she said we can stay!!! :rofl:

bwhahahaha :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

MOrning ladies!

Kerry hope your bro is a bit better this morning? :hugs:

Chris I wanna come and drink margaritas too - I love them! 

Who is sorting out the secret santa btw? We will have to make sure we get sorted in good time so we don't miss the last overseas posts!!


----------



## destiny27

morning all :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Good morning ladies 

Well still no sign of the :witch: so took advantage & got some loving in last night :happydance::rofl: (thought you'd all love to know that) :rofl:

Kerry - Hope your brother is doing better today :hugs:

Chris - Please can I come too? I've never had a margarita before :blush:

Tracy - Did your friend go to Egyptian dance class with you? x


----------



## doc123

morning ladies....just popped in to say hello.. hows your bro kerry? any news??


----------



## Reedy

Morning Doc how are you feeling today?? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya reedy- dance class is not until Thursday but hoping she will make it! I am still waiting for my DVD I ordered from Ebay on Friday :hissy: Wish it would hurry I need to practice!

I am feeling a bit down today, it is the anniversary (14 years) of my Dad's death, going to the crematorium at lunch, will take some flowers and read his inscription in the book of remembrance. 

OH and I had a strange conversation this morning, think he may be having second thoughts about TTC, my DD (from my first marriage) who is 15 is just a nightmare at the moment, she is a good kid and very clever but she just has the attitude from hell! I can't tell her anything and she just backchats all the time, it is stressing me out so much! anyway OH just said - just think we will have all this to look forward to in another 15 years or so!! I said yeah the thought had crossed my mind - are you sure you want a baby and he said - well, if we didn't we would have more time for ourselves and we would be able to have nice holidays on our own every year. He also said that since the m/c he had been wondering if it was all worth it.

I don't know how I feel about it all really - I think if I found out I was pg tomorrow I would be over the moon but if it never happened I wonder if it would matter as much as I have been thinking it would (if you see what I mean?)

Sorry for long waffle I feel better now I have got all that off my chest!


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - Think you really need to have a good think about what you both want, I can understand where your DH is coming from but I think that thought of never having another one is quite scary too x 
Do whats right for the both of you I'm sure either way things will work out for the best :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Reedy, I think we are just both getting fed up of TTC and with DD being a pain it just makes you wonder if it IS all worth it! I am going to have a chat with him tonight and see how he feels


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - :hugs::hug:

Where is everyone today? x


----------



## doc123

tracey- you poor thing.. take time- its probably just a little wobble! The men seems to have them as much as us i think...talk talk and continue talking and you will see you are both reading from the same page but he's just a little scared or freaked out etc...

reedy- feeling a little wobbly myself today... but approaching ov days so trying to feel positive.. gonna start with the opks soon.....and got my two weeks off which is what i need so feeling much more positive i will recover-yeah!!!! Plus managing to get central heating installed next week which is hugely hugely exciting....


----------



## Reedy

Yay for ov days :happydance:
Glad your doing ok x :hugs:
Think you need the central heating its starting to get really cold now x


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls!!

Well my sister has had her beautiful baby girl!!

Born at 10:47am. Weighing in at 8lbs 4oz's!

Will get some pictures up when I go see her at 2 o'clock.

She had a C-Section and ended up staying awake for it. 

Both my sister and her fiance cried. Their second little girl now. 

Very excited!! Will post piccys later!!!

xxxxxxx 

:crib::baby:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Well still no sign of the :witch: so took advantage & got some loving in last night :happydance::rofl: (thought you'd all love to know that) :rofl:
> 
> Kerry - Hope your brother is doing better today :hugs:
> 
> Chris - Please can I come too? I've never had a margarita before :blush:
> 
> Tracy - Did your friend go to Egyptian dance class with you? x

Of course you can come Reedy!! You've never had a margarita before!!! :shock: Oh, they're yummy :D


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> MOrning ladies!
> 
> Kerry hope your bro is a bit better this morning? :hugs:
> 
> Chris I wanna come and drink margaritas too - I love them!
> 
> Who is sorting out the secret santa btw? We will have to make sure we get sorted in good time so we don't miss the last overseas posts!!

Tracy - absolutely you can come! :happydance:

And yeah, who's sorting out the secret santa?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya reedy- dance class is not until Thursday but hoping she will make it! I am still waiting for my DVD I ordered from Ebay on Friday :hissy: Wish it would hurry I need to practice!
> 
> I am feeling a bit down today, it is the anniversary (14 years) of my Dad's death, going to the crematorium at lunch, will take some flowers and read his inscription in the book of remembrance.
> 
> OH and I had a strange conversation this morning, think he may be having second thoughts about TTC, my DD (from my first marriage) who is 15 is just a nightmare at the moment, she is a good kid and very clever but she just has the attitude from hell! I can't tell her anything and she just backchats all the time, it is stressing me out so much! anyway OH just said - just think we will have all this to look forward to in another 15 years or so!! I said yeah the thought had crossed my mind - are you sure you want a baby and he said - well, if we didn't we would have more time for ourselves and we would be able to have nice holidays on our own every year. He also said that since the m/c he had been wondering if it was all worth it.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it all really - I think if I found out I was pg tomorrow I would be over the moon but if it never happened I wonder if it would matter as much as I have been thinking it would (if you see what I mean?)
> 
> Sorry for long waffle I feel better now I have got all that off my chest!

Aww, :hugs: You have to do what's right for the both for you. :hugs: They are so many pros and cons to this situation, I'm sure it's hard to sort it all out. I hope it works out for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x 

Babyblues - Fab news about your sister cant wait to see some pics x 
Hope mum & baby are doing well x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris and doc :hugs: just got back from lunch, it is raining cats and dogs here, went to the crem and feel a bit better now, not got much to do this aft thank god - really can't be arsed today!


----------



## golcarlilly

Babyblues great news hurry up and let us have a look!


----------



## golcarlilly

It is quiet on here today - where are you all???


----------



## Chris77

Sorry, I was making journal rounds.

Tracy, it was raining here for like 5 days straight. Finally sunny now!

Baby - fantastic news about your sister - can't wait to see pictures! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Alright, where is everyone now? :trouble: :trouble:


----------



## Reedy

I'm floating about reading different bits, its the only thing keeping me awake :rofl:

Work is very boring today, roll on friday


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm floating about reading different bits, its the only thing keeping me awake :rofl:
> 
> Work is very boring today, roll on friday

yep, work IS very boring today! :growlmad: I did a whole bunch of filing yesterday to keep me busy and now I have nothing.


----------



## LeaArr

It was my idea, so I will take care of the secret santa. 
Send me a PM if you are interested in joining. I will need your address so I can send a PM to your secret santa. 
I will make a new thread with a questionnaire so that we can get an idea of likes/disklikes so we can put together a good gift for our person. 

Any ideas on a price limit?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> It was my idea, so I will take care of the secret santa.
> Send me a PM if you are interested in joining. I will need your address so I can send a PM to your secret santa.
> I will make a new thread with a questionnaire so that we can get an idea of likes/disklikes so we can put together a good gift for our person.
> 
> Any ideas on a price limit?

Great idea Lea! I will PM you. How about $15-$20??


----------



## LeaArr

That seems reasonable to me if all the other girls are good with that. 
$15-20 USD or 7-10 GBP?


----------



## golcarlilly

Ok so that will be £8 - £11 in english money so that sounds ok to me, are you going to put everyones names in a hat or something Lea?


----------



## golcarlilly

sorry posts crossed! £10 ish is probably a reasonable amount to get something nice


----------



## LeaArr

That's the plan. I figure on Friday, I will do excatly that. Everyone's names will go in a "hat". I will pull them and PM you with your person's info. I will post the Questionnaire on Friday as well.

Ohh. this is so exciting.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> sorry posts crossed! £10 ish is probably a reasonable amount to get something nice

I thought so too. And it won't break the bank either.


----------



## golcarlilly

PM Sent !!


----------



## Chris77

PM sent as well. I agree with $20 too because you have to think about the cost of shipping, since some of us are overseas. I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am excited too! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I know this has been asked before but does creamy cm come before ewcm??

(sorry for random change of topic LOL)


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I know this has been asked before but does creamy cm come before ewcm??
> 
> (sorry for random change of topic LOL)

Yes, I believe it does, for me anyway. Then it goes back to creamy after ewcm.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I know this has been asked before but does creamy cm come before ewcm??
> 
> (sorry for random change of topic LOL)

:rofl: I was thinking that's a strange thing to ask your SS for :rofl:

I think so, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked before but does creamy cm come before ewcm??
> 
> (sorry for random change of topic LOL)
> 
> :rofl: I was thinking that's a strange thing to ask your SS for :rofl:
> 
> .Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked before but does creamy cm come before ewcm??
> 
> (sorry for random change of topic LOL)
> 
> :rofl: I was thinking that's a strange thing to ask your SS for :rofl:
> 
> I think so, but I'm not 100% sure.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: that would be just WRONG :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am just having a :coffee: well tea actually but there isnt a tea smiley! wish i had something to eat I am starving! Sausages, mash and onion gravy for dinner tonight - YUM!


----------



## Chris77

OMG! Our Dow Jones lost 777 points yesterday! :shock: Congress didn't pass the bail out so everyone panicked and took their money out. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> OMG! Our Dow Jones lost 777 points yesterday! :shock: Congress didn't pass the bail out so everyone panicked and took their money out. :dohh:

I am so thick about things like that I have no idea what that means:dohh:


----------



## Reedy

sounds fab Lea I'll pm you now x


----------



## Chris77

I'm a bit confuddled as well. Economics is NOT my strong point by any stretch of the imagination. But it isn't good news. That's all I know. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

It has to do with stocks and shit.


----------



## Chris77

Oops double post. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

LOL I lent my boss a quarter yesterday for his lunch because he was a little short. So, he pays me back today with interest! :rofl: I should go ask him if he needs a hundred bucks. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: You are funny Chris!


----------



## Reedy

How much is a quarter (probably asking a real dumb question lol)


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> How much is a quarter (probably asking a real dumb question lol)

Nope, not a dumb question. 

A quarter is .25 or 25 cents or 1/4 of a dollar. Do you have coins in England?


----------



## golcarlilly

I think it must be about 25p or something not really sure? 

How are you reedy, I am soooo bored today I wish it would hurry up and be home time!


----------



## golcarlilly

Oooh I was nearly right! we have £2 and £1 coins 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p and 1p coins (sorry p stands for pence!)


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> How much is a quarter (probably asking a real dumb question lol)
> 
> Nope, not a dumb question.
> 
> A quarter is .25 or 25 cents or 1/4 of a dollar. Do you have coins in England?Click to expand...

yeah we have coins probably about 10pence then thanks chris & Tracy x 
I love asking questions about America the place facinates me (sp) 

Tracy - I'm fine thanks just trying not to get my hopes up to much I trying to tell myself it could just be an extra long cycle bcus of coming off the pill :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> How much is a quarter (probably asking a real dumb question lol)
> 
> Nope, not a dumb question.
> 
> A quarter is .25 or 25 cents or 1/4 of a dollar. Do you have coins in England?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah we have coins probably about 10pence then thanks chris & Tracy x
> I love asking questions about America the place facinates me (sp)
> 
> Tracy - I'm fine thanks just trying not to get my hopes up to much I trying to tell myself it could just be an extra long cycle bcus of coming off the pill :dohh:Click to expand...


Me too, it looks so much more fun and exciting than England doesn't it? 

:hugs: I am crossing everything (but not legs) for a :bfp: for you x


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy x 

I have another question :happydance:
Are Cooties like Nits :rofl:

Nits are tiny little things that live in your hair & make your head itch


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh my head is all itchy now!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Thanks Tracy x
> 
> I have another question :happydance:
> Are Cooties like Nits :rofl:
> 
> Nits are tiny little things that live in your hair & make your head itch

That's my understanding of them.


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is babylove and Ella has disappeared too!?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off girls see you tomorrow!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy have a good evening!

Reedy - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :bfp: It's funny because England fascinates me!! :rofl:

We have a $1 coin, .50 coin, then we have the quarter (25 cents) dime (10 cents) nickel (5 cents) and a penny (1 cent)


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Where is babylove and Ella has disappeared too!?

I don't know? :shrug: Where were Nicky and Kerry today?? :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

We have a $2 coin, $1 coin, quarter, dime, nickel, and penny. As I believe it, all coin money is the same value in Canada and the states. I used to have people get so mad at me when I wouldn't give them the exchange rate on a couple of quarters or whatnot. :rofl:. Dude, a quarter is a quarter!!


----------



## LeaArr

^well, at most stores at least.


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy x 

we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p 

Anything you would like to know about merry old England??


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, I won the question of the day prize from a radio station here yesterday. How freakin' exciting!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Bye Tracy x
> 
> we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p
> 
> Anything you would like to know about merry old England??

What does "ta" mean? :)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> We have a $2 coin, $1 coin, quarter, dime, nickel, and penny. As I believe it, all coin money is the same value in Canada and the states. I used to have people get so mad at me when I wouldn't give them the exchange rate on a couple of quarters or whatnot. :rofl:. Dude, a quarter is a quarter!!

:rofl::rofl: Yes, our coins are the same value. I have sometimes received a Canadian penny or dime from time to time.

Funny about the guy though. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

^my boarder just started dating and english guy. We are still trying to work through the slang. :rofl:

If you could pass on some slang knowledge, it would be much appreciated :D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Bye Tracy x
> 
> we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p
> 
> Anything you would like to know about merry old England??

Hmmm...I'd have to think and get back to you. :rofl: I'm a HUGE Tudor history buff so I've been doing alot of research on that era.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Oh, I won the question of the day prize from a radio station here yesterday. How freakin' exciting!

Thats Fab Lea well done what was the question & what was your prize??


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> We have a $2 coin, $1 coin, quarter, dime, nickel, and penny. As I believe it, all coin money is the same value in Canada and the states. I used to have people get so mad at me when I wouldn't give them the exchange rate on a couple of quarters or whatnot. :rofl:. Dude, a quarter is a quarter!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Yes, our coins are the same value. I have sometimes received a Canadian penny or dime from time to time.
> 
> Funny about the guy though. :rofl:Click to expand...

There have been times I have had more american change than canadian :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Bye Tracy x
> 
> we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p
> 
> Anything you would like to know about merry old England??
> 
> What does "ta" mean? :)Click to expand...

It means thank you


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> ^my boarder just started dating and english guy. We are still trying to work through the slang. :rofl:
> 
> If you could pass on some slang knowledge, it would be much appreciated :D

Oh yea!!! :thumbup: Interested in that as well. We say bathroom but you say loo, we say diapers but you say nappies, etc.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, how cool is that that you won something on the radio? :happydance: That happened to me a couple of times, best feeling isn't it? What did you win?


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> ^my boarder just started dating and english guy. We are still trying to work through the slang. :rofl:
> 
> If you could pass on some slang knowledge, it would be much appreciated :D

Anything in particular?


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I won the question of the day prize from a radio station here yesterday. How freakin' exciting!
> 
> Thats Fab Lea well done what was the question & what was your prize??Click to expand...

The question was "what is the coolest thing you have ever bought at a garage sale" My answer was a telescope that Nick and I found by fluke. I won a Sex and the City DVD and tickets to the rodeo championships this weekend. Happy about SatC, but I don't know about the rodeo quite yet.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I won the question of the day prize from a radio station here yesterday. How freakin' exciting!
> 
> Thats Fab Lea well done what was the question & what was your prize??Click to expand...
> 
> The question was "what is the coolest thing you have ever bought at a garage sale" My answer was a telescope that Nick and I found by fluke. I won a Sex and the City DVD and tickets to the rodeo championships this weekend. Happy about SatC, but I don't know about the rodeo quite yet.Click to expand...

Congrats! Ah, go to the rodeo, it will be an experience at least. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Bye Tracy x
> 
> we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p
> 
> Anything you would like to know about merry old England??
> 
> What does "ta" mean? :)Click to expand...
> 
> It means thank youClick to expand...


That was our guess based on context. I can't think of anything else at the moment. Don't worry, more to come :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thats fab Lea


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Bye Tracy x
> 
> we have £2 pound coins, £1 coins, 50p, 20p, 10p, 5p, 2p & 1p
> 
> Anything you would like to know about merry old England??
> 
> What does "ta" mean? :)Click to expand...
> 
> It means thank youClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That was our guess based on context. I can't think of anything else at the moment. Don't worry, more to come :rofl:Click to expand...

yeah keep them coming it makes me feel clever :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Here she is everybody!!
Little Lucy Jade!

And her very proud dad!!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







SP_A1172.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









SP_A1173.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









SP_A1178.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Here she is everybody!!
> Little Lucy Jade!
> 
> And her very proud dad!!
> xxx

Awww! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Reedy

She is gorgeous x 

Didnt think it was possible for me to get any more broodier


----------



## Pudding-x123

Exactly how I feel!!
I couldn't put her down!!
I was all "awwwwwwwwww, ohhhhhhhhhhh, awwwwwwwwwww!"
haha!!


----------



## Chris77

Aww Reedy! :hugs: I know how you feel hun. If I get any more broody you'll need to lock me up and throw away the key because I'll be having my little dog Annie in a carriage. :rofl: As it is, I dress the poor thing. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Aww Reedy! :hugs: I know how you feel hun. If I get any more broody you'll need to lock me up and throw away the key because I'll be having my little dog Annie in a carriage. :rofl: As it is, I dress the poor thing. :dohh:

:rofl::hugs: Annie is so cute though bet she's even cuter when she's dressed up


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Here she is everybody!!
> Little Lucy Jade!
> 
> And her very proud dad!!
> xxx

So sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Aww Reedy! :hugs: I know how you feel hun. If I get any more broody you'll need to lock me up and throw away the key because I'll be having my little dog Annie in a carriage. :rofl: As it is, I dress the poor thing. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl::hugs: Annie is so cute though bet she's even cuter when she's dressed upClick to expand...

Yeah she is pretty cute dressed up - let me see if I can dig up some photos.


----------



## Chris77

This is from Halloween last year. :rofl:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/annie3.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Right girls I'm off will speak to you all 2moro hope you all have lovely evenings 

:hug:

OMG She so so cute


----------



## Chris77

This is her in the winter:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/DSC02056.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a wonderful evening.

Lea, just you and me again babe. See, we should go home. It's 5:00 somewhere in the world. :rofl: :rofl: That's DH's excuse for drinking before Noon, "Well, it's Noon somewhere in the world." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Going on break bb in an hour.


----------



## LeaArr

How was lunch?


----------



## Chris77

Back! :hi: Was just getting to a real good part in my book and my hour was up. :dohh:


----------



## doc123

Hey guys.. know you've all lef tthe office so this gets the ball rolling for tomorrow morning i guess....had a FANTASTIC idea this afternoon!!!

Do you remember way back when when i was obsessing about ttc and ovulation and went to have a facial and she did some reflexology on my feet and was spookily accurate about ovulation and my cyst??? Anyway if you dont cut a long story short she was amazingly accurate and didnt even know i was ttc and low and behold bfp happened... well i'm booked up for a session this week and going to try to have one again close to ov day (though still a little unsure what day i will ov though)...no harm in trying to kick start things!!!!Things are looking up....


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent Doc thats really good news! . I remember the story! I still do reflexology next one is due in half term. I find it really relaxing!!


----------



## Chris77

doc123 said:


> Hey guys.. know you've all lef tthe office so this gets the ball rolling for tomorrow morning i guess....had a FANTASTIC idea this afternoon!!!
> 
> Do you remember way back when when i was obsessing about ttc and ovulation and went to have a facial and she did some reflexology on my feet and was spookily accurate about ovulation and my cyst??? Anyway if you dont cut a long story short she was amazingly accurate and didnt even know i was ttc and low and behold bfp happened... well i'm booked up for a session this week and going to try to have one again close to ov day (though still a little unsure what day i will ov though)...no harm in trying to kick start things!!!!Things are looking up....

Nope, Im still here. :hi: Was doing some filing while it was slow here. That's great news Doc!!! :happydance: I'll have to try reflexology next if the cycle is a no go.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies,

Sorry that once again I have been rubbish!! BUT! All in a good cause! I have a new job!! :wohoo: Same company but no pay rise :cry: but with (fingers crossed) a trip to hong kong next year for 12 days. All sounds great but now its left me in a pickle about TTC malarky. What do I do? Do I put it off for a few months and see how I get on??? Or carry on TTC???

Everyone my bro is now home and he's got HSP, which is when the your anti-bodies go into overdrive and start attacking things they shouldnt (doc hope I got that right!!)

Chris - Got another for you.... You say Carriage we say Pram or Buggy!! 

Babyblues - Baby is sooooo cute.


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Natalie :hi: How are you?


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Sorry that once again I have been rubbish!! BUT! All in a good cause! I have a new job!! :wohoo: Same company but no pay rise :cry: but with (fingers crossed) a trip to hong kong next year for 12 days. All sounds great but now its left me in a pickle about TTC malarky. What do I do? Do I put it off for a few months and see how I get on??? Or carry on TTC???
> 
> Everyone my bro is now home and he's got HSP, which is when the your anti-bodies go into overdrive and start attacking things they shouldnt (doc hope I got that right!!)
> 
> Chris - Got another for you.... You say Carriage we say Pram or Buggy!!
> 
> Babyblues - Baby is sooooo cute.


You do what you feel is right. When is the trip?

Are you in for SS?


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Sorry that once again I have been rubbish!! BUT! All in a good cause! I have a new job!! :wohoo: Same company but no pay rise :cry: but with (fingers crossed) a trip to hong kong next year for 12 days. All sounds great but now its left me in a pickle about TTC malarky. What do I do? Do I put it off for a few months and see how I get on??? Or carry on TTC???
> 
> Everyone my bro is now home and he's got HSP, which is when the your anti-bodies go into overdrive and start attacking things they shouldnt (doc hope I got that right!!)
> 
> Chris - Got another for you.... You say Carriage we say Pram or Buggy!!
> 
> Babyblues - Baby is sooooo cute.

Hi Kerry :hi: Missed you today! FAB news about the job but sucky about no pay increase. Will you still be BAW?? I would still go on TTC. You're working the same company so your benefits will stay the same won't they? What is your new job?
Im sorry about your brother but glad it's not Lyme Disease. I have an auto immune deficiency as well, it's called ITP and every once and awhile my white blood cells see my platelets as foreign and attack them. :dohh: 

Ooo a buggy huh? When I hear buggy I think of the old way of transportation, horse and carriage (buggy). So cool how we all have the same words but they have different meanings!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Yes Im in for SS!!! Defo. ha ha ha Do what I feel is right???!!! I have no idea!! :rofl: On the one hand Im scared of putting it off as I know that there is never a perfect time to have a baby. However if we put TTC off for a few month it will give me a chance to get a pay rise and save up. (currently things are manageable) Also they already have someone the dept that will be on mat from Jan, which means as she comes back I'll be going. I dunno Im proper confused.com!!! Think we'll defo carry on as normal this month and see what happens!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry new job is sourcing Gifts and Gadgets for high street retailers. Im working on Valentines gifts for toysrus atm

Lea - Do I need to PM my address??


----------



## Reedy

thats great news doc hope it works again x

Congrats on the new job Kerry x 
and you never know if you put ttc on hold could be when you get your BFP x


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - Got all crossed for you apart from my legs!! But will cross those in the 2ww!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Sorry new job is sourcing Gifts and Gadgets for high street retailers. Im working on Valentines gifts for toysrus atm
> 
> Lea - Do I need to PM my address??

Yes Please.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Yes Im in for SS!!! Defo. ha ha ha Do what I feel is right???!!! I have no idea!! :rofl: On the one hand Im scared of putting it off as I know that there is never a perfect time to have a baby. However if we put TTC off for a few month it will give me a chance to get a pay rise and save up. (currently things are manageable) Also they already have someone the dept that will be on mat from Jan, which means as she comes back I'll be going. I dunno Im proper confused.com!!! Think we'll defo carry on as normal this month and see what happens!

I was in the same pickle too. One of my underwriters is currently on Mat leave, and if I were to get a sticky :bfp: in the next couple of months, there would only be a small gap between her coming back and me going.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - PM is on its way!! Are we doing fun pressies or serious ones!! ha ha ha as I can abuse the internet at work as its now part of my job to source gifts!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Looks like whoever Kerry gets will be recieving something like an inflatable penis :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - PM is on its way!! Are we doing fun pressies or serious ones!! ha ha ha as I can abuse the internet at work as its now part of my job to source gifts!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Looks like whoever Kerry gets will be recieving something like an inflatable penis :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, about TTC do what is best for you guys. :hugs: You're right in that there never seems to a 'right' time to have a baby.


----------



## LeaArr

I wish Nick would figure that out. Silly boy. I have almost given up. When I told him that, he said "well, *maybe* someday I will surprise you"
:hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - MEN!!! :hug:

Reedy - I cant believe youd think such a thing. :rofl: :rofl: More like a penis stress ball!!


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - are you watching C4??? 

Chris - Did you watch the link I sent you for the sex ed programme?


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, yes I watched the link.

Lea - MEN! is right! He needs a good kick up the ass! :rofl: :trouble:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Will post tonights. It was all about fertility. Really good!


----------



## Chris77

ooooooo can't wait to watch it! Thanks!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont think its available on net until tomorrow so will PM you the link. Lea do want it too?


----------



## Chris77

Ok, that's fine. I'll be busy doing my own fertility thing this evening, iykwim. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha I had a lickle bit last night and yesterday morning!! None tonight though DF's going to be late home


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I dont think its available on net until tomorrow so will PM you the link. Lea do want it too?

ohh, yes please.


----------



## Chris77

Are you still at work??


----------



## LeaArr

yes :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - will PM it to you tomorrow!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> yes :cry:

No I meant Kerry. :rofl: :rofl:


----------

